# Installation sur des Mac incompatibles Big Sur



## kaiy75 (12 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina Early 2013 qui fonctionne encore très bien, mon utilisation étant surtout du graphisme / bureautique / lecture de vidéos, quelle n'a pas été ma surprise de voir que Big Sur n'était pas dispo pour ce modèle  ... Je ne m'étais pas renseigné avant car j'attends toujours la final release pour installer les nouvelles moutures et jamais les betas.

Comme dit précédemment, il tourne super bien, même pour faire tourner la suite Adobe 2021 avec deux-trois applications en parallèle. J'ai effectué un formatage usine en août dernier.

Je me suis donc renseigné si il était tout de même possible de bidouiller pour installer Big Sur sur mon Mac, et j'ai trouvé votre article qui date des premières betas, qui permet via un patch d'installer l'OS.

Que pensez-vous de cette solution ? Est-elle fiable sur le long terme ? Avez-vous déjà procédé à une telle manipulation ? Je suis assez frustré de ne pas pouvoir profiter de cette nouvelle mouture  qui pour moi a réellement évolué contrairement aux précédents OS.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## youann (12 Novembre 2020)

Salut ! 

Tout est dans le titre ! Une astuce pour outrepasser cette bride logiciel ?!?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (12 Novembre 2020)

Avant 2013 mais pas 2012 desoler


----------



## Titijennifer (12 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Pro Retina Early 2013 qui fonctionne encore très bien, mon utilisation étant surtout du graphisme / bureautique / lecture de vidéos, quelle n'a pas été ma surprise de voir que Big Sur n'était pas dispo pour ce modèle  ... Je ne m'étais pas renseigné avant car j'attends toujours la final release pour installer les nouvelles moutures et jamais les betas.
> 
> ...


Pareil que toi, je suis vraiment choquée ! Car avec un I7 quad core et plus 8Go de Ram je ne comprends pas en quoi il ne pourrait pas faire tourner Big Sur ... Vraiment déçue et je m’y attendais pas ...


----------



## kaiy75 (12 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Pareil que toi, je suis vraiment choquée ! Car avec un I7 quad core et plus 8Go de Ram je ne comprends pas en quoi il ne pourrait pas faire tourner Big Sur ... Vraiment déçue et je m’y attendais pas ...


Merci ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul à être surpris ! En espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aiguiller sur cette alternative afin de profiter de Big Sur, pas question d'acheter un nouveau mac tant que le mien tient encore la route


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2020)

Quel intérêt d'installer Big Sur maintenant ? Vos machines ne tournent plus correctement sous Mojave ou Catalina ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2020)

youann a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tout est dans le titre ! Une astuce pour outrepasser cette bride logiciel ?!?


Surveiller le site de dosdude1 : http://dosdude1.com


----------



## kaiy75 (12 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quel intérêt d'installer Big Sur maintenant ? Vos machines ne tournent plus correctement sous Mojave ou Catalina ?


Si justement, c'est parce que ma machine tourne super bien sur Catalina que j'ai envie de profiter du nouveau design beaucoup plus smooth selon moi et des nouveautés !


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Si justement, c'est parce que ma machine tourne super bien sur Catalina que j'ai envie de profiter du nouveau design beaucoup plus smooth selon moi et des nouveautés !


C'est rigolo, moi c''est l'inverse : quand j'ai une machine qui tourne super bien sous l'OS X, je suis réticent à passer sous X+1 rapidement. j'attends 3 ou 4 mises à jour avant de le faire.
Mais chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut !

Autrement la compatibilité hardware avec Big Sur est connue depuis juin 2020 et commence aux MBP late 2013.
Peut être un patch chez http://dosdude1.com un jour…


----------



## Fullcrum (12 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est rigolo, moi c''est l'inverse : quand j'ai une machine qui tourne super bien sous l'OS X, je suis réticent à passer sous X+1 rapidement. j'attends 3 ou 4 mises à jour avant de le faire.
> Mais chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut !
> 
> Autrement la compatibilité hardware avec Big Sur est connue depuis juin 2020 et commence aux MBP late 2013.
> Peut être un patch chez http://dosdude1.com un jour…



+1


----------



## kaiy75 (12 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est rigolo, moi c''est l'inverse : quand j'ai une machine qui tourne super bien sous l'OS X, je suis réticent à passer sous X+1 rapidement. j'attends 3 ou 4 mises à jour avant de le faire.
> Mais chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut !
> 
> Autrement la compatibilité hardware avec Big Sur est connue depuis juin 2020 et commence aux MBP late 2013.
> Peut être un patch chez http://dosdude1.com un jour…


Ah yes c'est drôle oui on a pas la même approche alors ! ^^ J'aime bien pousser ma machine afin de voir si elle peut encore supporter les nouveautés et cela fait 7 ans que ça dure.

J'ai trouvé un patch qui est déjà sorti à l'époque des premières bêtas et il continue d'être mis à jour , cf ce lien Reddit, si ça intéresse quelqu'un. Personnellement je le testerai dans quelques semaines


----------



## Sly54 (12 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> J'aime bien pousser ma machine afin de voir si elle peut encore supporter les nouveautés et cela fait 7 ans que ça dure.


Peut être parce que je travaille avec mon Mac et que si je plante grave ma machine, je vais passer un très sale quart d'heure


----------



## kaiy75 (12 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être parce que je travaille avec mon Mac et que si je plante grave ma machine, je vais passer un très sale quart d'heure


Pareil toute ma vie professionnelle est sur mon ordi mais j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine en externe + Clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner sur un autre disque dur externe + Mes fichiers et bureau sur iCloud - Fichiers donc je suis secure ehehehe


----------



## Fullcrum (12 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Pareil toute ma vie professionnelle est sur mon ordi mais j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine en externe + Clone avec Carbon Copy Cloner sur un autre disque dur externe + Mes fichiers et bureau sur iCloud - Fichiers donc je suis secure ehehehe


Il te faudra toujours un Mac " valide " pour te servir de des précieux


----------



## gasoil (13 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est rigolo, moi c''est l'inverse : quand j'ai une machine qui tourne super bien sous l'OS X, je suis réticent à passer sous X+1 rapidement. j'attends 3 ou 4 mises à jour avant de le faire.
> Mais chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut !
> 
> Autrement la compatibilité hardware avec Big Sur est connue depuis juin 2020 et commence aux MBP late 2013.
> Peut être un patch chez http://dosdude1.com un jour…


personnellement c'est un peu l'attrait de la nouveauté mais surtout le sentiment de foutage de gueule qui me gêne.

Différences _early/_*late *2013
Processeur _ivy bridge/_*haswell*
_WiFi n_/*ac*
GPU 13" _HD4000_/*iris4100, *15" _HD4000-GT650M/*iris4200-GT750M*
Thunderbolt_/*Thunderbolt2*
Bus SSD plus rapide sur *late*
et c'est tout.

Config mini 13" *late 2013*
i5 2,4Ghz-iris4100
RAM 4GB
SSD 128GB

Ma config 15" _early 2013
i7 2,8Ghz-HD4000
RAM 16GB
GPU GT650M
SSD 750GB_

Dis-moi sur quelle machine tu préfèrerais bosser, moi Apple me dit "on peut installer OS11 sur une grosse bouse, mais pas sur ta machine qui est nettement plus performante" OK merci Tim, mon prochain desktop sera un hackintosh.


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

gasoil a dit:


> personnellement c'est un peu l'attrait de la nouveauté mais surtout le sentiment de foutage de gueule qui me gêne.
> 
> Différences _early/_*late *2013
> Processeur _ivy bridge/_*haswell*
> ...


Ahahah yes c'est pas faux, je ne m'étais pas attardé sur les caractéristiques des machines mais en effet, c'est bien du foutage de g****e


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2020)

gasoil a dit:


> Dis-moi sur quelle machine tu préfèrerais bosser, moi Apple me dit "on peut installer OS11 sur une grosse bouse, mais pas sur ta machine qui est nettement plus performante"


Oui, c'est frustrant. Je suis d'accord. Du coup, avec un patch Big Sur pourrait tourner correctement, à suivre chez dosdude…


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour!
Ayant des tendances kamikaze, j'aimerais bien tester Big Sur sur mon iMac late 2012, sur un ssd externe n'ayant pas d'OS encore. Hélas quand je veux télécharger, ça m'est refusé, le "update" n'est pas disponible. Pourtant je crois que d'autres ont pu au moins télécharger, même si après faut bidouiller. Astuce existante ou attente d'un "patch" ?
Merci
@sly qui me demandera sans doute pourquoi faire ? 1) J'aime bien les nouveautés ! 2) Mon Catalina me pose le gros problème de "watchdog shutdown", que je ne parviens pas à résoudre, cf mes posts à ce sujet; Big Sur serait peut-être une manière d'éradiquer ce dysfonctionnement.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> @sly qui me demandera sans doute pourquoi faire ? 1) J'aime bien les nouveautés !


Même pas  car tu as bien indiqué vouloir l'installer sur un disque externe. Ça me va bien, moi aussi j'aime bien tester les nouveautés.
Là où je m'interroge, c'est quand on installe le nouvel OS pas encore sec sur sa machine + son disque de travail : ça m'apparait un tantinet périlleux !


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Quelque chose d'assez contradictoire: sur le store on me propose des mises à jours (Pages, Numbers, FCP... Affinity et autres) optimisées pour Big Sur, mais je ne peux pas télécharger Big Sur !
*"Mise à jour introuvable*
La version requise de macOS n’est pas disponible".


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ayant des tendances kamikaze, j'aimerais bien tester Big Sur sur mon iMac late 2012, sur un ssd externe n'ayant pas d'OS encore. Hélas quand je veux télécharger, ça m'est refusé, le "update" n'est pas disponible. Pourtant je crois que d'autres ont pu au moins télécharger, même si après faut bidouiller. Astuce existante ou attente d'un "patch" ?


Bonjour ! Avez-vous essayé d'envoyer un message sur ce fil ? J'ai vu que le développeur était assez réactif ! Je suis curieux d'avoir votre retour concernant le patch, ayant un Early 2013 je pense sauter le pas bientôt


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Alors suite à ta réponse, je suis en train de télécharger le dernier patch, ça va être long (12,18 Go !), à suivre...


----------



## verhulst (13 Novembre 2020)

idem un peu déçu de ne pas pouvoir installer big sur sur ma machine.
MacBook Pro (Retina 15 pouces, début 2013) 
Processeur 2,7 GHz I7 quatre coeurs
16 Go de memoires


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Alors suite à ta réponse, je suis en train de télécharger le dernier patch, ça va être long (12,18 Go !), à suivre...


Hâte de connaitre le dénouement !


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Ah ah ! J'en suis à 6 Go !


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Voilà, c'est fait.
Mauvaise nouvelle: l'installation "a échoué", contacter le développeur   
(Voulu installer sur un de mes 2 ssd externes vierge de tout OS; au moins serais-je parvenu à cette étape de choix du disque )
Il y a des posts sur la page patch reddit à ce sujet, mais j'ai la flemme de m'y pencher pour l'instant, s'il y a un volontaire merci


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

Ah mince ...  Je pense attendre le patch d'un certain dosdude, qui a l'air plus clean


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2020)

Pourtant celui-ci a fonctionné pour d'autres que moi. Je vais revenir au sytème 7


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah mince ...  Je pense attendre le patch d'un certain dosdude, qui a l'air plus clean


Il semblerait que tu doives attendre longtemps ! Apparement, à ce que j'ai pu en lire il n'a pas prévu de sortir un Patch


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Il semblerait que tu doives attendre longtemps ! Apparement, à ce que j'ai pu en lire il n'a pas prévu de sortir un Patch


Ah bon ? Où as-tu lu cela ?  Sinon j'opterai pour la solution BigSurPatcher (ci-dessus)


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah bon ? Où as-tu lu cela ?  Sinon j'opterai pour la solution BigSurPatcher (ci-dessus)











						r/BigSurPatcher - Current Status of Big Sur Patcher
					

46 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				











						r/CatalinaPatcher - What DosDude1 thinks about Big Sur (in terms of a new patcher)
					

59 votes and 106 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Sinon pour un Patch, c'est là que ça se passe :








						GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs
					

A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs - GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs




					github.com


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> r/BigSurPatcher - Current Status of Big Sur Patcher
> 
> 
> 46 votes and 50 comments so far on Reddit
> ...


Merci, dommage ses outils avaient l'air vraiment très clean. Justement, BigSurPatcher se base sur le patch github de ton troisième lien non ? Il lui donne une GUI à ce que j'ai compris ?


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Merci, dommage ses outils avaient l'air vraiment très clean. Justement, BigSurPatcher se base sur le patch github de ton troisième lien non ? Il lui donne une GUI à ce que j'ai compris ?


Je n'ai pas l'habitude de reddit. On le trouve ou BigSurPatcher ??


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de reddit. On le trouve ou BigSurPatcher ??


Ahaha moi aussi, j'ai bien galéré au départ y'a des messages dans tous les sens.

Il se trouve juste ici, en lisant le post j'ai compris qu'il se basait sur le lien Github que tu as envoyé, d'ailleurs c'est un membre qui fait partie des deux teams.


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah bon ? Où as-tu lu cela ?  Sinon j'opterai pour la solution BigSurPatcher (ci-dessus)


Bonjour,

sur le forum Macrumors (un des sites de référence), 2 des "leaders" disent  

Q2: Where is the @dosdude1 Big Sur patcher?
A: There is no! And there will be likely no one in near future.

_Q: Where/how can I download the @dosdude1 Big Sur patcher tool?
A:_ According to all information gathered during the last months there will be *no* such patcher available. Please do not clutter the thread asking for it again and again.

Il existe deja des patchs mais ils sont plus compliqués à mettre en oeuvre que les patchs de dosdude1, voir le thread https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...s-thread.2242172/?post=28584549#post-28584549


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Novembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> sur le forum Macrumors (un des sites de référence), 2 des "leaders" disent
> 
> ...


En effet, un patch de dosdude ne verra sûrement jamais le jour. L'autre solution qu'est BigSurPatcher me semble approprié et fiable à en lire les commentaires, surtout sur les machines de 2013.


----------



## kaiy75 (14 Novembre 2020)

Bon bah écoutez, je n'ai pas pu attendre plus longtemps

J'ai donc télécharger l'installateur du patch et franchement, c'est du gâteau. Il suffit de lire les étapes, de choisir un emplacement USB de 16 Go ou plus pour l'installateur de Big Sur, et le logiciel s'occupe de tout. Ensuite il y a juste à redémarrer le Mac en bootant sur le support USB préparé et de faire la mise à jour en choisissant où est ce que l'on veut l'installer. Enfin, une fois redémarré et la mise à jour installée, on lance une dernière fois le patch pour une dernière petite mise à jour des modules wifi et usb et voilà !

Le tout en 50 minutes top chrono. Tous les services fonctionnent, j'ai essayé 1 à 1 mes logiciels (oui oui) et mon Mac est même un peu plus fluide qu'avec Catalina.

Quel plaisir ce nouveau design


----------



## Titijennifer (14 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bon bah écoutez, je n'ai pas pu attendre plus longtemps
> 
> J'ai donc télécharger l'installateur du patch et franchement, c'est du gâteau. Il suffit de lire les étapes, de choisir un emplacement USB de 16 Go ou plus pour l'installateur de Big Sur, et le logiciel s'occupe de tout. Ensuite il y a juste à redémarrer le Mac en bootant sur le support USB préparé et de faire la mise à jour en choisissant où est ce que l'on veut l'installer. Enfin, une fois redémarré et la mise à jour installée, on lance une dernière fois le patch pour une dernière petite mise à jour des modules wifi et usb et voilà !
> 
> ...


C’est quel patch exactement que tu as utilisé car j’ai exactement le meme ordi que toi et celui pour le wifi stp ? Olalal tu me redonnes de l’espoir


----------



## kaiy75 (14 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> C’est quel patch exactement que tu as utilisé car j’ai exactement le meme ordi que toi et celui pour le wifi stp ? Olalal tu me redonnes de l’espoir


Celui là (Patched-Sur.dmg). Télécharge le, monte le, exécute le et lis bien chaque étape avant de cliquer .


----------



## Titijennifer (14 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Celui là (Patched-Sur.dmg). Télécharge le, monte le, exécute le et lis bien chaque étape avant de cliquer .


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Shadownet (14 Novembre 2020)

Dosdude ne fera pas de patcher a-t-il annoncé. Pour ma part je suis passé sur opencore 0.6.3 sur mon MacPro 5,1 et tout fonctionne correctement sous BigSur (sauf le wifi mais comme je ne l'utilise pas ce n'est pas grave. Pour ceux qui ont besoin du wifi il y a une manip supplémentaire à faire).

Le plus marrant avec opencore c'est que je l'ai installé et puis hop la mise à jour est apparue dans le panneau de configuration comme sur un mac supporté  (et plus besoin du flag VMM pour BigSur).


----------



## verhulst (14 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Celui là (Patched-Sur.dmg). Télécharge-le, monte-le, exécute-le et lis bien chaque étape avant de cliquer.


CC le wifi fonctionne-t-il après installation ? merci


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Celui là (Patched-Sur.dmg). Télécharge le, monte le, exécute le et lis bien chaque étape avant de cliquer .


Merci pour ce tuyau. Alors ce matin j'ai bien téléchargé ce petit fichier, j'ai continué jusqu'à ce qu'on m'alerte quant à Ctatalina patati patata, comme c'est en anglais je n'ai pas tout compris et j'ai préféré annuler de peur de tout perdre mon système actuel.
Si je comprends bien, vu la taille 10 et quelques Mo, alors que celui que j'avais eu hier faisait 16 Go, celui-ci ne fait que tromper l'installateur/recherche de mises à jours de Catalina, il n'y a bien sûr pas Big Sur qui sera téléchargé par la suite. A quel moment il sera demandé de choisir le disque d'installation ? Si tu pouvais davantage expliquer ta procédure couronnée de succès, merci bien  
edit: je vois qu'il y a aussi un fichier "post install zip", faut l'ouvrir aussi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Novembre 2020)

Re moi 
J'ai vu lors du processus (ou sur la page du créateur du patch) qu'il en préparait un pour faire carrément une clean install; il vaut donc peut-être mieux attendre, rien ne presse...


----------



## dustin (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Mac OS Big Sur sur un MacBook Pro 2012. Il y a bien un Tuto dans les articles de Macg, mais, le lien pour trampoline ne fonctionne pas.
Autre chose aussi est-ce que cette manip fonctionne avec la version finale de Big Sur?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Novembre 2020)

Va jeter un coup d'œil là, ce sera la même solution a priori: https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-sur-macbook-pro-early-2013.1347123/


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Surveiller le site de dosdude1 : http://dosdude1.com









Pas de patch , dosdude1 vient de le confirmer lui-même


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Pas de patch , dosdude1 vient de le confirmer lui-même


Merci. Vu ici même, d'autres solutions. Donc tout n'est pas perdu !


----------



## kaiy75 (14 Novembre 2020)

verhulst a dit:


> CC le wifi fonctionne-t-il après installation ? merci


Hello ! Yes tout fonctionne parfaitement, il faut lancer un dernier utilitaire (fourni qui sera dans Applications après la mise à jour) pour corriger la wifi !



dustin a dit:


> Autre chose aussi est-ce que cette manip fonctionne avec la version finale de Big Sur ?


Oui tout à fait je l’ai faite avec la dernière version de Big Sur !



Nouvoul a dit:


> A quel moment il sera demandé de choisir le disque d'installation ? Si tu pouvais davantage expliquer ta procédure couronnée de succès, merci bien
> edit: je vois qu'il y a aussi un fichier "post install zip", faut l'ouvrir aussi ?


Alors écoute ce n’est pas compliqué : je ferai un post détaillé ce soir car maintenant je ne suis pas dispo. Je l’écrirai dans ce fil


----------



## verhulst (14 Novembre 2020)

apres avoir suivi la procedure , pas possible a installer sur ma machine.


----------



## kaiy75 (14 Novembre 2020)

Bon alors, voici la procédure détaillée basée sur le post original du développeur, que j’ai effectuée sur mon Macbook Pro Early 2013, qui tourne dorénavant sur Big Sur installée sur ma partition principale en tant que mise à jour (oui oui !), et ça tourne très bien  j’y ai ajouté mes remarques afin que cela soit plus compréhensible même si vous n’avez aucune base en informatique :

*Comment fonctionne le patch ?*

Il installe tout simplement l’installateur de Big Sur sur un support externe pour "tromper" le Mac et ne plus avoir la barrière de détection du modèle. La mise à jour sera donc installée depuis votre support USB externe mais pourra fonctionner sans ce support USB branché par la suite, qui ne sert qu’à l’installation. *ll n’y aucune perte de données dans ce processus* car il agit comme une mise à jour. Sauvegardez quand même vos données au cas où.

*Ce dont vous avez besoin :*

Ce patch : Patched-Sur.dmg
Un support USB de 16go minimum (clé usb ou disque dur, peu importe) que vous pourrez réutiliser à toute autre fin une fois la mise à jour installée
Un Mac sous Catalina incompatible avec Big Sur
Un peu de patience en fonction du modèle de Mac que vous avez et de votre connexion internet. En effet, le patch se charge de télécharger Big Sur pour vous (dans la langue du système que vous utilisez). Sur mon Early 2013 ça a pris 50 minutes avec la fibre.
*Passons au vif du sujet :*

Désactivez GateKeepper : dans le terminal, écrivez "sudo spctl --master-disable" puis appuyez sur Entrée, puis votre mot de passe de la session si vous en avez, puis de nouveau Entrée afin de pouvoir exécuter le programme correctement.
Exécutez le patch et suivez les étapes minutieusement en faisant attention à ces points (dans l’ordre d’apparition) :
Il vous dira sûrement au départ que votre Mac n’est pas compatible, cela est dû au fait que le patch n’a sûrement pas été testé sur votre modèle (le développeur a utilisé un 2012 il me semble), ignorez donc le message
Lorsque qu’il vous demandera de choisir entre "Beta", "Release" ou "Developer", choisissez "Release" (la version officielle), de nouveau il vous dira que ce n’est pas supporté mais en fait si ! Cliquez sur "Continue"
Lors du choix du support USB, sélectionnez votre support externe, qui va être formaté. *Assurez-vous donc que vos données sont sécurisées* autre part si vous en avez sur le support.

Patientez, cela m’a pris 10 minutes.
Lorsque le message vous disant que le support est prêt, ne fermez pas le programme, et redémarrez votre machine *en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée* afin de pouvoir choisir le support de démarrage, et choisissez le support USB. Normalement il devrait s’appeler "Install Mac OS Big Sur".
Maintenant tout devrait être en français, vous avez juste à suivre la procédure comme si c’était une mise à jour normale. Lorsqu’il vous demande où vous voulez installer la mise à jour, sachez que je l’ai faite sur ma partition principale et cela fonctionne très bien.
Attendez patiemment, cela peut prendre plusieurs minutes comme plusieurs heures en fonction de l’ancienneté de votre Mac. La machine redémarrera plusieurs fois durant le processus, ne tenez pas en compte les indications de temps, soyez juste patients !
Une fois la mise à jour terminée, c’est presque terminé. Ouvrez votre session, puis lancez le programme "Patched Sur" qui est dans votre dossier Applications (cf icône ci-joint). Sélectionnez "Patch Kexts" afin de rendre le wifi et les ports usb fonctionnels.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Attendez le message de confirmation puis redémarrez votre machine une dernière fois, et maintenant profitez !! Vous pouvez formater votre support USB qui a servi à l’installation et l’utiliser à d’autres fins.
Je vous conseille de garder le programme "Patched Sur", il servira à faire les prochaines mises à jour, car *en aucun cas vous ne devez faire les mises à jour officielles*. Il sert aussi à désactiver les animations si vous trouvez votre Mac plus lent.

Voilà j’espère avoir été clair, n’hésitez pas à me faire vos retours sur l’installation, je crois ne rien avoir oublier, aussi si vous avez des questions n’hésitez pas ! J'espère que ce post servira.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Novembre 2020)

Merci infiniment pour ces explications détaillées 
Je vais copier-coller et mettre en réserve, je préfère attendre le patch pour clean install, qui devrait avoir une procédure d'installation similaire.
Bon dimanche !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Il installe tout simplement l’installateur de Big Sur sur un support externe pour "tromper" le Mac et ne plus avoir la barrière de détection du modèle


Si je comprends bien, ce patch n'est ni spécifique de ton modèle de MBP (early 2013), ni des MBP ? Il pourrait être utilisé sur iMac ou autre Mac mini ?

En attendant, merci pour ce long post super détaillé et très rassurant pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer dans l'aventure


----------



## verhulst (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bon alors, voici la procédure détaillée basée sur le post original du développeur, que j’ai effectuée sur mon Macbook Pro Early 2013, qui tourne dorénavant sur Big Sur installée sur ma partition principale en tant que mise à jour (oui oui !), et ça tourne très bien  j’y ai ajouté mes remarques afin que cela soit plus compréhensible même si vous n’avez aucune base en informatique :
> 
> *Comment fonctionne le patch ?*
> 
> ...


merci de ton post .


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, ce patch n'est ni spécifique de ton modèle de MBP (early 2013), ni des MBP ? Il pourrait être utilisé sur iMac ou autre Mac mini ?
> 
> En attendant, merci pour ce long post super détaillé et très rassurant pour ceux qui voudraient se lancer dans l'aventure



Oui tout à fait, le patch n’est pas spécifique à mon modèle ! On peut d’ailleurs lire sur le post original Reddit du développeur des commentaires de personnes l’ayant fait sur iMac !


----------



## marco59000 (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, le patch n’est pas spécifique à mon modèle ! On peut d’ailleurs lire sur le post original Reddit du développeur des commentaires de personnes l’ayant fait sur iMac !


Salut, et merci pour le tuto en français.
Je n'ai pas bien saisi, s'agit-il d'une mise niveau (Catalina vers Big Sur) en gardant toutes ses données sur le DD ou d'une clean instal (effacement totale des données sur le DD)? Ou y a t il un choix entre les 2 lors de la procédure?
merci.


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

marco59000 a dit:


> Salut, et merci pour le tuto en français.
> Je n'ai pas bien saisi, s'agit-il d'une mise niveau (Catalina vers Big Sur) en gardant toutes ses données sur le DD ou d'une clean instal (effacement totale des données sur le DD)? Ou y a t il un choix entre les 2 lors de la procédure?
> merci.


Hello ! Pour l’instant seule la mise à jour est disponible, donc aucune perte de données ! Par contre, le développeur a annoncé que le patch proposera aussi la clean install dans quelques temps. Par contre le support USB que t’utilises pour l’installateur de Big Sur sera formaté à cette fin. Mais il peut une fois la mise à jour terminée être réutilisé à d’autres fins comme précisé dans mon tuto .


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Hello ! Pour l’instant seule la mise à jour est disponible, donc aucune perte de données ! Par contre, le développeur a annoncé que le patch proposera aussi la clean install dans quelques temps. Par contre le support USB que t’utilises pour l’installateur de Big Sur sera formaté à cette fin. Mais il peut une fois la mise à jour terminée être réutilisé à d’autres fins comme précisé dans mon tuto .


C’est quoi l’avantage par rapport à une clean install vs cette update ?
Le seul intérêt que je cherche c’est si c’est possible de faire les futures maj normalement via le centre de réglage de Apple 
Je sais pas si c’est possible sur ces techniques (visiblement update selon le tuto c’est pas possible de ce que j’ai compris )


----------



## Jaja17 (15 Novembre 2020)

Salut à tous, après avoir lu Kaiy75, je me suis moi aussi lancé dans la mise à jour de mon MBP Early 2013, ça fonctionne parfaitement, mes applis aussi, et mon Macbook tourne comme une horloge ! La procédure est très simple. Merci !!



https://imgur.com/u4TtGS0


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> C’est quoi l’avantage par rapport à une clean install vs cette update ?
> Le seul intérêt que je cherche c’est si c’est possible de faire les futures maj normalement via le centre de réglage de Apple
> Je sais pas si c’est possible sur ces techniques (visiblement update selon le tuto c’est pas possible de ce que j’ai compris )


L'Update va installer Big Sur "par-dessus" Catalina, alors que la Clean Install va formater ton disque dur principal et installer Big Sur, il ne te restera donc aucune "trace" de Catalina. Si tu as des bugs avec Catalina, il est plus prudent de faire une Clean Install. Si je ne me trompe pas, Clean Install signifie que toutes tes données et applications sont effacées, il faut donc bien sauvegarder car il faudra tout réinstaller par la suite, comme si c'était un nouveau Mac.

En ce qui concerne les mises à jour, le programme Patched Sur a justement une option pour faire les prochaines mise à jour (cf. pièce jointe). C'est pour cela que je conseille de le garder (il ne prend que 3Mo ^^). Patched Sur est même détecté par MacUpdater (programme qui te permet de scanner toutes tes applications et détecter les mises à jour) ! Ainsi, dès que le programme Patched Sur sera mis à jour avec les dernières releases de Big Sur, on sera au courant.






Jaja17 a dit:


> Salut à tous, après avoir lu Kaiy75, je me suis moi aussi lancé dans la mise à jour de mon MBP Early 2013, ça fonctionne parfaitement, mes applis aussi, et mon Macbook tourne comme une horloge ! La procédure est très simple. Merci !!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/u4TtGS0



Top ! Profite bien !

-----

Si un modo pouvait renommer le post "Installation sur Mac incompatibles" ce serait top !


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> L'Update va installer Big Sur "par-dessus" Catalina, alors que la Clean Install va formater ton disque dur principal et installer Big Sur, il ne te restera donc aucune "trace" de Catalina. Si tu as des bugs avec Catalina, il est plus prudent de faire une Clean Install. Si je ne me trompe pas, Clean Install signifie que toutes tes données et applications sont effacées, il faut donc bien sauvegarder car il faudra tout réinstaller par la suite, comme si c'était un nouveau Mac.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les mises à jour, le programme Patched Sur a justement une option pour faire les prochaines mise à jour (cf. pièce jointe). C'est pour cela que je conseille de le garder (il ne prend que 3Mo ^^). Patched Sur est même détecté par MacUpdater (programme qui te permet de scanner toutes tes applications et détecter les mises à jour) ! Ainsi, dès que le programme Patched Sur sera mis à jour avec les dernières releases de Big Sur, on sera au courant.
> 
> ...


Bon je ne comprends pas 
J’ai suivi toutes les étapes 
Et au moment du reboot quand il faut choisir la clé usb, je clique dessus et j’ai cette erreur :
Un rond barré avec marqu en bas 
support.apple.com/mac/startup

pourtant j’ai suivi ton tuto à la lettre :-(


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Bon je ne comprends pas
> J’ai suivi toutes les étapes
> Et au moment du reboot quand il faut choisir la clé usb, je clique dessus et j’ai cette erreur :
> Un rond barré avec marqu en bas
> ...


Arf mince, j'imagine que tu as tenté de suivre ces indications ? : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210901

Sinon, quel est le modèle de ton Mac et sur quel OS tournait-il ?


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Un rond barré avec marqu en bas
> support.apple.com/mac/startup


Cela veut dire que ton disque dur n'est pas reconnu. Si tu démarres en maintenant longuement les touches *cmd+R*, est-ce que tu as cette fenêtre...





...si oui, pour aller vite, un clic sur le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, tu fais une photo que tu donneras dans ta réponse.


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Arf mince, j'imagine que tu as tenté de suivre ces indications ? : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210901
> 
> Sinon, quel est le modèle de ton Mac et sur quel OS tournait-il ?


Non j’ai pas osé 
Du coup je l’ai éteint et rallumer normalement 
Sur ma clé usb y a installer macOsBigSur.app et pleins de fichiers 

donc je sais pas si je dois formater et tout recommencer ?

mon mac c’est MacBook Pro retina 15 début 2013
2,4ghz core i7 quatre cœurs


----------



## Madalvée (15 Novembre 2020)

Comment peux-tu avoir d'autres fichiers que l'installer sur ta clé ? Tu n'as fait qu'un glisser-déposer ?


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Non j’ai pas osé
> Du coup je l’ai éteint et rallumer normalement
> Sur ma clé usb y a installer macOsBigSur.app et pleins de fichiers
> 
> ...


Ok pour le modèle de ton Mac, mais tu es bien sous Catalina ?

C'est normal que tu aies autant de fichiers, ce sont les fichiers que le patch installe pour la mise à jour .

Essaye de recommencer le processus à 0


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je ne pourrai que vous conseiller à tous de restez sur Mojave, c'est un conseil d'amatrice, prenez le comme vous voulez. Bonne soirée !


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...si oui, pour aller vite, un clic sur le Terminal et tu tapes cette commande...
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Voici le screenshot quand je fais la ligne de commande :






kaiy75 a dit:


> Ok pour le modèle de ton Mac, mais tu es bien sous Catalina ?
> 
> C'est normal que tu aies autant de fichiers, ce sont les fichiers que le patch installe pour la mise à jour .


Oui oui
Catalina dernière version :-(

oui sur la clé il y a que les fichiers du patch
Je l’avais vidé avant de toute façon


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Novembre 2020)

Alors, toujours dans un élan autodestructeur, j'ai commencé; téléchargement Big Sur, presque 2 heures, je continue plein d'espoir, on me demande mon mot de passe, là ça commence à coincer car je n'en ai pas - je fais un simple "(touche)Entrée"-, refus. Donc je m'en crée un nouveau, patchouli accepte, mais après, refus d'installer l'utilitaire usb sur mon ssd, déjà formaté, j'ai tout effacé, mais non, erreur 1x1, attendre au moins 2 heures... Bon, je vais pas me coucher à minuit (si du moins les étapes suivantes sont ouvertes) et attendre d'autres embûches. J'espère que la prochaine fois (demain sans doute) je n'aurais au moins pas à re-télécharger BS.
Bonne nuit les petits !


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Voici le screenshot quand je fais la ligne de commande


Ton disque dur interne est bien présent et ne présente pas d'anomalie. Par contre tu retires la clé USB, tu redémarres en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*, est-ce que tu vois apparaître une icône grise ayant pour nom Macintosh HD ? Si oui, en cliquant dessus il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ton disque dur interne est bien présent et ne présente pas d'anomalie. Par contre tu retires la clé USB, tu redémarres en maintenant longuement la touche *alt*, est-ce que tu vois apparaître une icône grise ayant pour nom Macintosh HD ? Si oui, en cliquant dessus il se passe quoi ?


Il me démarre normale sur mon catalina
Aucune erreur


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Il me démarre normale sur mon catalina
> Aucune erreur


Alors ton problème c'est ta clé USB !


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne pourrai que vous conseiller à tous de restez sur Mojave, c'est un conseil d'amatrice, prenez le comme vous voulez. Bonne soirée !



Personnellement l'installation de Big Sur roule mieux que Catalina ehehe. Dans ce fil on aime les risques !


Nouvoul a dit:


> Alors, toujours dans un élan autodestructeur, j'ai commencé; téléchargement Big Sur, presque 2 heures, je continue plein d'espoir, on me demande mon mot de passe, là ça commence à coincer car je n'en ai pas - je fais un simple "(touche)Entrée"-, refus. Donc je m'en crée un nouveau, patchouli accepte, mais après, refus d'installer l'utilitaire usb sur mon ssd, déjà formaté, j'ai tout effacé, mais non, erreur 1x1, attendre au moins 2 heures... Bon, je vais pas me coucher à minuit (si du moins les étapes suivantes sont ouvertes) et attendre d'autres embûches. J'espère que la prochaine fois (demain sans doute) je n'aurais au moins pas à re-télécharger BS.
> Bonne nuit les petits !


Ah oui en effet quand on a pas de mot de passe je ne sais pas comment ça se passe... Sinon j'avais téléchargé Big Sur via le patch pour ensuite le redémarrer plus tard et Big Sur est bien conservé sur le Mac   .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

J'ai mon iMac depuis fin 2017, il est vrai qu'il va plus vite depuis Big Sur, l'ayant installé seulement sur mon HDD pour test. 
Mais l'installation a duré longtemps : de 11h à 19h.

Sachant qu'au préalable Malwayrebytes, EtreCheck et Onyx, et re après


----------



## Titijennifer (15 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors ton problème c'est ta clé USB !


J’ai essayé de refaire la manip
J’ai formaté ma clé 
Je relance le patch 
Maintenant il me sort une erreur sur le mot de passe 
The package path specified Was invalide

bon je crois j’abandonne ça m’aurait étonné que ça marche du premier coup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Là où je m'interroge, c'est quand on installe le nouvel OS pas encore sec sur sa machine + son disque de travail : ça m'apparait un tantinet périlleux !


Patience est mère de sureté !
J'en ai eu pour 8h et en amont malwayrebytes, etrecheck et onyx et pareil après.
Prenez votre journée...


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> J’ai essayé de refaire la manip
> J’ai formaté ma clé
> Je relance le patch
> Maintenant il me sort une erreur sur le mot de passe
> ...


Quel dommage  as-tu essayé avec un autre support USB ? Ça m'étonne, c'est exactement le même modèle de Mac que moi...


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> J’ai formaté ma clé


Comment, dans quel format, en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et en Table de partition GUID ? Tu as bien sélectionné la racine de ta clé USB ?


----------



## M4r1us (16 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bon alors, voici la procédure détaillée basée sur le post original du développeur, que j’ai effectuée sur mon Macbook Pro Early 2013, qui tourne dorénavant sur Big Sur installée sur ma partition principale en tant que mise à jour (oui oui !), et ça tourne très bien  j’y ai ajouté mes remarques afin que cela soit plus compréhensible même si vous n’avez aucune base en informatique :
> 
> *Comment fonctionne le patch ?*
> 
> ...


Un grand merci à toi, par contre petite erreur dans ta traduction de tuto lors de ton étape 4, il faut d’abord choisir le disque EFI puis lors d’un nouveau redémarrage avec alt enfoncer choisir effectivement l’installation Big Sur. Voilà voilà et encore merci à toi. J’ai fait l’installation à l’instant et tout fonctionne parfaitement.



Titijennifer a dit:


> Bon je ne comprends pas
> J’ai suivi toutes les étapes
> Et au moment du reboot quand il faut choisir la clé usb, je clique dessus et j’ai cette erreur :
> Un rond barré avec marqu en bas
> ...


C’est normal il faut d’abord choisir le disque EFI puis lors d’un nouveau redémarrage avec alt enfoncer choisir effectivement big sur.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Novembre 2020)

Comme un lundi...
Ce matin je reprends le casse-tête; après bien des déconvenues, mon ssd vierge a pu être reconnu, il inclut maintenant divers fichiers bin, kexts, intaller MacOS big Sur, Hax (4 fichiers), insert-hax et patch-kexts.sh; je continue, redémarrage option, rien, pas de choix de disque. Coup d'œil dans Préfs système> disque de démarrage, le ssd n'y est pas; alors j'essaie directement clic installer, mes 3 disques sont bien là (HD interne, ssd Catalina et ssd patch). L'installation ne peut se faire sur aucun des disques.
Je commence à désespérer. Y'aurait pas un autre Patch? Ça fait dans les 24H que je bloque avec celui-là, et pourtant ça marche pour certains d'entre vous; je suis maudit !


----------



## Titijennifer (16 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comment, dans quel format, en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et en Table de partition GUID ? Tu as bien sélectionné la racine de ta clé USB ?


Oui
C’est une clé usb de 128go
Et toute façon le patch reformate derrière donc c’est même pas ça


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Patience est mère de sureté !
> J'en ai eu pour 8h et en amont malwayrebytes, etrecheck et onyx et pareil après.
> Prenez votre journée...


iMac 4k 2017 avec SSD, tout au plus une bonne heure. J'avoue ne pas être resté regardé ce qu'il se passait...


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Oui
> C’est une clé usb de 128go
> Et toute façon le patch reformate derrière donc c’est même pas ça


Essaye avec une clé USB de 16 Go en USB 3.0. Par défaut, il faut toujours faire un formatage avec Table de partition GUID, cela évite sous macOS de mauvaises surprises.


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Novembre 2020)

J'abandonne, malgré tous mes essais, impossible de parachever. A tout hasard j'en ai essayé un autre (https://github.com/barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher), marche pas non plus, trop compliqué pour mon petit cerveau.


----------



## kaiy75 (16 Novembre 2020)

M4r1us a dit:


> il faut d’abord choisir le disque EFI puis lors d’un nouveau redémarrage avec alt enfoncer choisir effectivement l’installation Big Sur.


Ah bon ? Personnellement j'ai directement cliqué sur "Install Mac OS Big Sur"  J'ai donc dû avoir de la chance, merci en tout cas de me corriger, si ça peut servir aux prochains !



Nouvoul a dit:


> Ce matin je reprends le casse-tête; après bien des déconvenues, mon ssd vierge a pu être reconnu, il inclut maintenant divers fichiers bin, kexts, intaller MacOS big Sur, Hax (4 fichiers), insert-hax et patch-kexts.sh; je continue, redémarrage option, rien, pas de choix de disque. Coup d'œil dans Préfs système> disque de démarrage, le ssd n'y est pas; alors j'essaie directement clic installer, mes 3 disques sont bien là (HD interne, ssd Catalina et ssd patch). L'installation ne peut se faire sur aucun des disques.



Mon pauvre... Ton SSD a l'air bien configuré. Si lorsque tu redémarres en maintenant ALT enfoncée et que tu n'as pas de choix de disque, j'imagine que tu as réessayé plusieurs fois ?

Malheureusement je pense que ce sera le seul patch développé, Dosdude ayant annoncé en gros que cela ne servirait à rien de développer son patch avec l'existence de celui-là...

Si tu as la foi, l'ultime solution serait de faire une clean install de Catalina, et avant de tout réinstaller passer à Big Sur, afin d'être sûr d'avoir des bases clean, mais bon, cela prend du temps...


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Novembre 2020)

Oui, un grand moment de solitude.
Pour le moment j'ai abandonné le projet patch, j'ai tout viré. Je peux imaginer qu'il y a un problème sur mon Mac (extinction et redémarrage capricieux malgré Onyx et Malwarebytes); voulant bien faire, j'ai voulu cet après-midi installer la combo Catalina sur mon HD interne, pour voir si ça résoudrait au moins ce problème, et là, catastrophe: message d'alerte en plusieurs langues "± votre ordinateur a redémarré à cause d'un problème"; ça éteint, redémarre, toujours rien. La touche alt ne me permet pas de choisir le disque de démarrage entre HD et SSD, sauf au bout de quelques 1/4 d'heure et ouf ! J'ai pu revenir sur mon OS normal, ssd externe, sinon je n'aurais pas pu écrire ici, ni ailleurs d'ailleurs (l'expression est amusante!). Je ne touche plus à rien, chien refroidit craint l'eau froide.
Adieu Big Sur, veaux, vaches, cochons... J'ose même plus revenir à Mojave, ça serait encore plus casse-cou et temps perdu inutilement pour gagner quoi ?
Bonne soirée !


----------



## nevermind11 (18 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bon alors, voici la procédure détaillée basée sur le post original du développeur, que j’ai effectuée sur mon Macbook Pro Early 2013, qui tourne dorénavant sur Big Sur installée sur ma partition principale en tant que mise à jour (oui oui !), et ça tourne très bien  j’y ai ajouté mes remarques afin que cela soit plus compréhensible même si vous n’avez aucune base en informatique :
> 
> *Comment fonctionne le patch ?*
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Merci pour ce guide d'installation... J'ai franchi le cap aujourd'hui et opération réussie sur MacBook Mi 2012 i5 2,5 GHz... Juste au re-démarrage (avec alt enfoncé) j'ai eu une erreur "écran gris avec le cercle barré" sur plusieurs tentatives. J'ai dû refaire la procédure en cliquant en premier sur Boot EFI... le Mac s'est éteint, j'ai ensuite dû retourner sur Catalina re-ouvrir le logiciel du patch sans le fermer, refaire la manip dans le Terminal et ensuite re-démarrer avec la touche alt et là, choisir le disque USB d'installation et... miracle, ça a enfin fonctionné...

Premier retour : ça fonctionne plutôt bien, pour le moment rien à redire et peut-être même un léger gain de rapidité... à voir avec le temps


----------



## kaiy75 (18 Novembre 2020)

nevermind11 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour ce guide d'installation... J'ai franchi le cap aujourd'hui et opération réussie sur MacBook Mi 2012 i5 2,5 GHz... Juste au re-démarrage (avec alt enfoncé) j'ai eu une erreur "écran gris avec le cercle barré" sur plusieurs tentatives. J'ai dû refaire la procédure en cliquant en premier sur Boot EFI... le Mac s'est éteint, j'ai ensuite dû retourner sur Catalina re-ouvrir le logiciel du patch sans le fermer, refaire la manip dans le Terminal et ensuite re-démarrer avec la touche alt et là, choisir le disque USB d'installation et... miracle, ça a enfin fonctionné...
> 
> Premier retour : ça fonctionne plutôt bien, pour le moment rien à redire et peut-être même un léger gain de rapidité... à voir avec le temps


Bonjour,

Merci pour ton retour, un membre avait justement ce problème d'"écran gris avec le cercle barré", j'espère que ton explication l'aidera


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour ton retour, un membre avait justement ce problème d'"écran gris avec le cercle barré", j'espère que ton explication l'aidera



J'ai fait une installation avec un autre patcher et sur un autre Mac (voir ici) et , en effet, il est aussi bien précisé qu'il faut commencer par le boot *EFI* et même plusieurs fois si on a le signe "no-entry"


----------



## psgfan (18 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour ce Tuto 
Je vais tenter l'expérience sur un iMac Late 2013


----------



## psgfan (18 Novembre 2020)

Petite question d’ailleurs pour ceux qui ont déjà eu une expérience avec des systèmes précédents.
Quid des mises à jour par la suite ? Se font-elles automatiquement ou faut-il patcher de nouveau chaque mises à jour ?


----------



## kaiy75 (18 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Petite question d’ailleurs pour ceux qui ont déjà eu une expérience avec des systèmes précédents.
> Quid des mises à jour par la suite ? Se font-elles automatiquement ou faut-il patcher de nouveau chaque mises à jour ?








Sur Reddit, un internaute a eu la même réflexion, voici la réponse du développeur   . Si j'ai bien compris, il aimerait bien que le patch mette à jour macOs Big Sur sans devoir tout refaire, mais il précise que ce serait l'idéal et que cela est compliqué à développer. Pour le moment, il faudra refaire tout le processus à chaque fois. Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mon anglais est instable


----------



## SonyTEL (18 Novembre 2020)

gasoil a dit:


> Config mini 13" *late 2013*
> i5 2,4Ghz-iris4100
> RAM 4GB
> SSD 128GB
> ...



Tout simplement l'architecture hardware est différente... Tu vois ça de tes yeux, c'est à dire du capot.
Ont sais que 7 ans en informatique à toujours été une limite fatale en évolution, fiabilité et panne...
Ta machine à 7 ans et demi. Avec 31 ans sur Mac j'ai un petit peut d'expérience ;-)
Il y a toujours une limite à tout !


----------



## Titijennifer (19 Novembre 2020)

Il est 3h38 et j’ai enfin réussi à installer sur mon MacBook Pro début 2013 !
Bon je suis passée par le tuto suivant :








						GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs
					

A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs - GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs




					github.com
				




Et ça a marché du premier coup, j’ai patché pour le wifi et tout est bon !


----------



## kaiy75 (19 Novembre 2020)

Titijennifer a dit:


> Il est 3h38 et j’ai enfin réussi à installer sur mon MacBook Pro début 2013 !
> Bon je suis passée par le tuto suivant :
> 
> 
> ...


Ah super quelle bonne nouvelle !! Profite !


----------



## Titijennifer (19 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah super quelle bonne nouvelle !! Profite !


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## psgfan (19 Novembre 2020)

Autre question avant de franchir le pas,
Quid des sauvegardes Time Machine après installation de Big SUr
Sont elles exploitable en cas de restauration ?
Ou faut-il oublier et utiliser plutôt des copies clonées ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Quid des sauvegardes Time Machine après installation de Big SUr
> Sont elles exploitable en cas de restauration ?


Si je me réfère aux autres OS : si tu laisses ta sauvegarde TM branchée sous BS et que BS enregistre des sauvegardes, tu ne pourras pas redescendre d'un OS avec ta sauvegarde TM.




psgfan a dit:


> Ou faut-il oublier et utiliser plutôt des copies clonées ?


Je dirais que c'est plus sûr. Ou alors, tu débranches ton disque TM avant de mettre à jour sous BS et tu n'actives pas TM sous BS.


----------



## kaiy75 (19 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Autre question avant de franchir le pas,
> Quid des sauvegardes Time Machine après installation de Big SUr
> Sont elles exploitable en cas de restauration ?
> Ou faut-il oublier et utiliser plutôt des copies clonées ?


Pour la restauration de fichiers je viens de tester, ça marche nickel, mais en effet pour une restauration totale, aucune idée. J’ai fait des copies clonées en parallèle.


----------



## chafpa (21 Novembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> La chance.
> Quelles sont les caractéristiques de ton Mac ? Et combien pesait le fichier du faux Big Sur quand tu l'as installé ?


Il ne s'agit absolument pas d'un faux Big Sur mais d'un tout petit patch (2 scripts) qui trompent l'installateur sur ma version de Mac.


----------



## augusterre (21 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Il ne s'agit absolument pas d'un faux Big Sur mais d'un tout petit patch (2 scripts) qui trompent l'installateur sur ma version de Mac.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 200161


Pardonnez-moi mais je connaissais les Patcher, je me suis juste mal exprimé.
Ah oui, les performances de votre iMac sont bien supérieures à celles de mon MacBook.


----------



## psgfan (22 Novembre 2020)

Patch Bensova maj en v0.0.4


----------



## chafpa (22 Novembre 2020)

MacSeries a dit:


> Pardonnez-moi mais je connaissais les Patcher, je me suis juste mal exprimé.


Il en existe deux, à mon humble connaissance, dans la mesure où le grand spécialiste (dosdule1) a jeté l'éponge.

Le problème de celui que j'ai utilisé est que je ne pourrai pas faire les mises à jour à venir de Big Sur. Obligé de tout recommencer    sauf si un le patch est mis à jour pour le permettre.

Le second existant, je n'ai pas su amener le test à sa fin et j'ai abandonné.


----------



## sergiodadi (22 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Il en existe deux, à mon humble connaissance, dans la mesure où le grand spécialiste (dosdule1) a jeté l'éponge.
> 
> Le problème de celui que j'ai utilisé est que je ne pourrai pas faire les mises à jour à venir de Big Sur. Obligé de tout recommencer    sauf si un le patch est mis à jour pour le permettre.



Bonjour,

ce n'est pas obligatoirement intégré dans le  patcher. Pour *Catalina*, par exemple, _jackluke_( sur Macrumors) a fait un utilitaire pour les mises à jour de *Catalina* sur des Mac non supportés officiellement. Vous avez la description ici. Le soft s'appelle CatalinaOTAswufix.app . Il peut aussi même fonctionner pour des versions beta de *Catalina*  . _jackluke_ dit même "Mon application est totalement inoffensive et sûre pour n'importe quel Mac."

Il travaille sur l'équivalent pour Big Sur, cela s'appelle *BigSurOTAswufix* , il a déjà sorti des versions beta de son utilitaire, voir ici.

Je n'ai pas encore testé, si quelqu'un veut tester (ça fonctionne pour les versions beta aussi si j'ai bien compris)  



chafpa a dit:


> Il en existe deux, à mon humble connaissance, dans la mesure où le grand spécialiste (dosdule1) a jeté l'éponge.



J'en connais 3:

micropatcher : c'est celui que j'ai utilisé , voir ici
bigmac : conseillé pour les Mac Pro
Patched Sur : utilisé par quelques uns dans ce forum


----------



## Shadownet (22 Novembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> J'en connais 3:
> 
> micropatcher : c'est celui que j'ai utilisé , voir ici
> bigmac : conseillé pour les Mac Pro
> Patched Sur : utilisé par quelques uns dans ce forum



Pour ma part j'utilise opencore, macOS pense alors que mon macpro est un ordinateur compatible et pas de souci d'install ou de mise à jour.


----------



## chafpa (22 Novembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il travaille sur l'équivalent pour Big Sur, cela s'appelle *BigSurOTAswufix* , il a déjà sorti des versions beta de son utilitaire, voir ici.


Je l'ai téléchargée et je vais attendre la première mise à jour de Big Sur pour la tester.


----------



## sergiodadi (22 Novembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Je l'ai téléchargée et je vais attendre la première mise à jour de Big Sur pour la tester.



Moi aussi   . Voila ce que donne le lancement de l'application ...


----------



## kaiy75 (22 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Patch Bensova maj en v0.0.4


Merci !


----------



## psgfan (22 Novembre 2020)

Peut être faudrait il d’ailleurs changer le titre de ce sujet pour un titre plus « large » vu que la discussion concerne des macs de modèles differents

il prévoit d’ailleurs une grosse mise à jour à venir


----------



## kaiy75 (22 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Peut être faudrait il d’ailleurs changer le titre de ce sujet pour un titre plus « large » vu que la discussion concerne des macs de modèles differents


Yes, je l'avais demandé à un modo dans un précédent post car je ne peux plus éditer le titre, mais cela n'a pas été pris en compte



psgfan a dit:


> il prévoit d’ailleurs une grosse mise à jour à venir



Yes, voici la note de mise à jour (en anglais) du développeur :



> Version 0.0.4 is a pretty big release with fixes that should close a couple of issues. This also works on making it easier for me to diagnose problems, especially with the number of people submitting a screenshot instead of the actual text.
> 
> 
> Click to Copy now appears under error boxes so that people learn to stop giving me screenshots, and give me the actual error.
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2020)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Yes, je l'avais demandé à un modo dans un précédent post car je ne peux plus éditer le titre, mais cela n'a pas été pris en compte


Peut être que les modos du coin ne lisent pas ce fil.
Du coup j'ai fait le changement de titre.


----------



## kaiy75 (22 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être que les modos du coin ne lisent pas ce fil.
> Du coup j'ai fait le changement de titre.


Merci !!


----------



## gauderiques (22 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un Macbook pro 15 pouce fin 2013. J'ai installé BIG SUR maintenant le problème c'est que lorsque je coupe mon Mac il me met un écran noir pendant 2 minutes pour le rallumer. Ma question est comment puis-je faire pour revenir sur Mojave sachant que je n'ai pas de sauvegarde. Merci


----------



## Shadownet (22 Novembre 2020)

Y a-t-il des avantages à cette méthode face à celle utilisant opencore ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Novembre 2020)

Tu peux, mais ça va être assez compliqué, jette un coup d'œil sur le fil de "question Mac os Nelly", tu va y trouver ton compte.


----------



## gauderiques (22 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tu peux, mais ça va être assez compliqué, jette un coup d'œil sur le fil de "question Mac os Nelly", tu va y trouver ton compte.


Merci j'y suis là, je peux leur envoyer le message ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Novembre 2020)

C'est le post #972, c'est un tuto que j'avais fait pour réinstaller Mojave. Je l'ai posté le 9 novembre 2020. Regarde.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2020)

gauderiques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook pro 15 pouce fin 2013. J'ai installé BIG SUR maintenant le problème c'est que lorsque je coupe mon Mac il me met un écran noir pendant 2 minutes pour le rallumer. Ma question est comment puis-je faire pour revenir sur Mojave sachant que je n'ai pas de sauvegarde. Merci


Surtout, ça n'a plus rien à faire dans ce fil.


----------



## kaiy75 (23 Novembre 2020)

Shadownet a dit:


> Y a-t-il des avantages à cette méthode face à celle utilisant opencore ?


Aucune idée de ce qu'est la méthode opencore  mais avec ce patch ci en tout cas pas besoin de toucher au terminal et de rentrer des lignes de commande, tout se fait via une interface.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Novembre 2020)

Open core, c'est ce qui permet d'installer Mac os sur des hackintosh, ça permet de faire tourner Mac os sur un matériel pas prévu pour, et ben là, c'est pareil, un Mac book pro début 2013 n'est pas prévu pour faire tourner big sur.

Après, je vais pas rentrer plus dans les détails, je suis loin d'être un expert là dedans.

Sache aussi qu'il y a clover, qui est différent.


----------



## kaiy75 (23 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Open core, c'est ce qui permet d'installer Mac os sur des hackintosh, ça permet de faire tourner Mac os sur un matériel pas prévu pour, et ben là, c'est pareil, un Mac book pro début 2013 n'est pas prévu pour faire tourner big sur.
> 
> Après, je vais pas rentrer plus dans les détails, je suis loin d'être un expert là dedans.
> 
> Sache aussi qu'il y a clover, qui est différent.


Ah écoute je connaissais pas, c'est cool ! Et open core permet d'installer Big Sur via une interface et en moins d'une heure aussi ? Parce que là avec ce patch c'est du gâteau et tout fonctionne parfaitement, je suis sous Big Sur installé via le patch depuis 10 jours et nickel chrome.


----------



## Shadownet (23 Novembre 2020)

opencore permet d'installer Catalina et Big Sur. Tu copies 2 dossiers dans la partition EFI du Mac. Ensuite, les mises à jour sont automatiques (OTA) comme sur un vrai Mac (si tu es sous Catalina il te propose l'upgrade en Big Sur par exemple). Tu ne dois pas patcher l'installeur Apple. opencore permet aussi l'activation des vieilles cartes wifi/BT (sur mon Mac Pro j'ai encore celle d'origine). Il permet aussi d'avoir le bootscreen même sur les cartes PC avec le boot picker. Il permet aussi (mais c'est un peu plus compliqué) de se passer de Boot Camp pour Windows ou d'installer Linux en dualboot. Enfin il permet l'activation de l'accélération matérielle pour HEVC.


----------



## gauderiques (23 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> C'est le post #972, c'est un tuto que j'avais fait pour réinstaller Mojave. Je l'ai posté le 9 novembre 2020. Regarde.


Bonsoir pourriez vous me donner le lien directement je trouve pas merci.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2020)

gauderiques a dit:


> Bonsoir pourriez vous me donner le lien directement je trouve pas merci.


Plusieurs messages ayant été déplacés, car pas au bon endroit, la réponse que tu cherches est là #972. Et ici on parle que des problèmes de non installation de macOS Big Sur dans des Mac de 2013/2014 et non pas d'une réinstallation de macOS Mojave.


----------



## gauderiques (23 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Open core, c'est ce qui permet d'installer Mac os sur des hackintosh, ça permet de faire tourner Mac os sur un matériel pas prévu pour, et ben là, c'est pareil, un Mac book pro début 2013 n'est pas prévu pour faire tourner big sur.
> 
> Après, je vais pas rentrer plus dans les détails, je suis loin d'être un expert là dedans.
> 
> Sache aussi qu'il y a clover, qui est différent.


je voulais juste savoir si je pouvais passer de big sur a mojave et que j’ai pas sauvegarde time machine.


----------



## Fennec72 (27 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Mon 2e Mac est un Mac mini mid-2011 passé à Catalina, puis Big Sur à l'aide de patches et qui est étonnement plus fluide sous Big Sur qu'il l'était sous High Sierra, le dernier macOS supporté officiellement.

*Par contre, deux choses déconnent sous Big Sur sur ce Mac Mini :*

Les informations Système ("à propos de ce Mac") voient la carte wifi, mais le wifi n'est pas trouvé dans les connexions disponibles dans les Préférences Système.
Quand je me connecte au réseau en branchant, par exemple, mon iPhone en USB pour un partage de connexion :
le Mac App Store affiche sa page d'accueil, mais il ne trouve aucune mise à jour.
quand je veux me connecter à mon compte du Mac App Store, l'adresse e-mail et le mot de passe n'affichent aucune erreur, une fois cliqué le bouton "Se connecter", aucune erreur non plus, mais la connexion n'est pas faite !

*Si vous avez une référence de dongle wifi compatible Big Sur, ça serait sans doute un début de solution.*

J’ai cherché sur MacWay, sur Amazon, sur des sites de fabricants de dongle, mais aucune référence n’indique de compatibilité macOS Big Sur et même certains indiquent une plage de comptabilité s’arrêtant à macOS 10.13 où 10.14 et une minorité indiquent une incompatibilité avec Big Sur.

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## psgfan (27 Novembre 2020)

Pour Mac AppStore C’est chiant en effet


----------



## Fennec72 (27 Novembre 2020)

J’ai lu sur un forum une constatation étonnante que je n’ai pas encore eu l’occasion de tester avec mon Mac mini : il semblerait que, confrontés au même symptôme, certains Macs retrouveraient un pleine usage du Mac App Store une fois connectés en ethernet.


----------



## xavax (30 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, J'ai un imac fin 2013 qui tourne sur un SSD branché en USB. Croyez vous que c'est jouable d'installer Big Sur, et que les mise a jour se fassent automatiquement par la suite ? Quel outil utiliser ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Fennec72 (30 Novembre 2020)

Fennec72 a dit:


> J’ai lu sur un forum une constatation étonnante que je n’ai pas encore eu l’occasion de tester avec mon Mac mini : il semblerait que, confrontés au même symptôme, certains Macs retrouveraient un pleine usage du Mac App Store une fois connectés en ethernet.


*je complète mes constatations :*
En partage de connexion par iPhone branché en USB, la navigation internet fonctionne, iCloud fonctionne, Apple Music fonctionne, *mais pas le Mac App Store*.

Il y a donc un problème centré sur le Mac App Store.


----------



## psgfan (30 Novembre 2020)

Cela serait interessant de savoir si cela ne concerne que ton Mac mini ou aussi d'autres Mac de générations différentes


----------



## Dinam (30 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci, cela fait une semaine que je suis bloqué avec mon MacBook Pro...

J'ai effectué une réinstallation de mon système, mais voila le message qui apparait :
_"L'installation de macOs a été interrompue. L'installation requiert le téléchargement d'éléments importants. Ces éléments ne peuvent pas être téléchargés pour le moment. Réessayer ultérieurement._​
Que dois je faire s'il vous plait ?

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans un message pour le même problème


----------



## Fennec72 (30 Novembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Cela serait interessant de savoir si cela ne concerne que ton Mac mini ou aussi d'autres Mac de générations différentes


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais c'est le seul Mac incompatible avec Big Sur que je possède.

Par ailleurs, ce Mac se connectait sans problème au Mac App Store sous High Sierra et mon autre Mac est un MacBook Pro 15" mid 2014 qui est compatible et qui utilise sans problème le même compte Apple pour le Mac App Store.


----------



## Nanor83 (1 Décembre 2020)

Dinam a dit:


> J'ai effectué une réinstallation de mon système, mais voila le message qui apparait :
> _"L'installation de macOs a été interrompue. L'installation requiert le téléchargement d'éléments importants. Ces éléments ne peuvent pas être téléchargés pour le moment. Réessayer ultérieurement._​
> Que dois je faire s'il vous plait ?


Je viens de passer une heure avec Apple.
Problème connu sur certains appareils en cours de résolution. Tenter une nouvelle mise à jour en janvier.
Voici le lien de l’info Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-ne/HT211242


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2020)

Nanor83 a dit:


> Je viens de passer une heure avec Apple.
> problème connu sur certains appareils en cours de résolution. Tenter une nouvelle mise à jour en janvier.
> voici le lien de l’info Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-ne/HT211242


C'est bien, sauf que l'on ne sait pas si notre ami Dinam possède un MBP de 2013/2014 et qu'il y a un article sur ce problème depuis le 20 novembre... https://www.macg.co/macos/2020/11/a...big-sur-et-les-macbook-pro-13-20132014-117915


----------



## Nanor83 (1 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, sauf que l'on ne sait pas si notre ami Dinam possède un MBP de 2013/2014 et qu'il y a un article sur ce problème depuis le 20 novembre... https://www.macg.co/macos/2020/11/a...big-sur-et-les-macbook-pro-13-20132014-117915


Ça n’encourage pas à se faire chier à partager une info si c’est pour se faire bâcher par un modérateur !


----------



## Dinam (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir Nanor,

Merci pour votre retour, ça me rassure !!

Je vais attendre 


Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, sauf que l'on ne sait pas si notre ami Dinam possède un MBP de 2013/2014 et qu'il y a un article sur ce problème depuis le 20 novembre... https://www.macg.co/macos/2020/11/a...big-sur-et-les-macbook-pro-13-20132014-117915


Locke Bonsoir,

Il me semble qu'il date de 2013/2014


----------



## MrTom (1 Décembre 2020)

C'est un 13 ou un 15 pouces ?


----------



## Dinam (1 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> C'est un 13 ou un 15 pouces ?


C'est un 13 pouces

Voici mon MBP : Le MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, mi-2014)


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2020)

Nanor83 a dit:


> Ça n’encourage pas à se faire chier à partager une info si c’est pour se faire bâcher par un modérateur !


Prends le temps de relire ma réponse et le lien que tu as supprimé dans ta réponse #134 est toujours présent dans ma réponse #135. C'est bien tu arrives dans les forums, mais il n'y a pas QUE les forums, le lien que je cite provient d'où ?.


----------



## Fennec72 (6 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il testé la solution de la page github suivante avec l'un des dongles wifi listés sur cette même page github ?
https://github.com/chris1111/Wireless-USB-Big-Sur-Adapter

Ça m'éviterait d'acheter un dongle pour rien.

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Décembre 2020)

*Point sur les "patchers" pour Big Sur (à jour au 10 décembre 2020)*​
Comme il y a pas mal  d'intérêt pour les _patchers,_ voila une petite synthèse pour les _patchers_ pour Big Sur :

1) *micropatcher *de  @Barry K. Nathan . Il me semble que c'est le premier _patcher_ qui a été développé.  L'installation nécessite quelques préparatifs . En utilisant ce _patcher_, vous pouvez également ajouter  vos propres _extensions kernel _. Il est conseillé de lire toute la documentation avant de se lancer, certains aspects ne sont pas triviaux (ce conseil est valable pour tous les patchers)...

La dernière version disponible  est la v 0.5.1. Voir la documentation ici

@sergiodadi  a utilisé ce _patcher_ pour un *iMac 27 pouces mi 2011*, voir ici .


2) *micropatcher* de @barry K. Nathan modifié par  @Ausdauersportler  pour les *iMac de Late 2009 à 2011.* Ce patcher est un "_fork_" du patcher original. @Ausdauersportler explique la raison : "ce n’était pas une décision facile. Au cours des dernières semaines, j'ai attendu que l'auteur du *micropatcher* intègre mes modifications dans son propre développement. Mais hier, j'ai décidé de créer un _fork_ de son développement public et d'y mettre mes modifications directement et complètement.Le patcher a une détection de la carte graphique  et affichera également (expérimentalement) la liste blanche de l'ID de carte de votre iMac si une nouvelle carte WiFi a été détectée (ce n'est pas nécessaire avec une carte AMD)"

Voir la documentation ici .


3) *Big Mac* de @StarPlayrX est un autre patcher conseillé pour les Mac Pro (The macOS 11 Big Sur patch tool designed For *Mac Pro 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012. Models 3,1 4,1 and 5,1*) .

La dernière version disponible est la 11.0.1. Voir la documentation ici .

Il existe aussi une version BMO2 spéciale:
1. Is for users who cannot get the current installer to work
2. It is for R&D and testing purposes only, not to be redistributed, not for production purposes.
3. BMO2 is an experimental cloud based clean install.
La version bigmac2 va sortir bientôt "Coming soon: bigmac2"

4) *BigSurFixes* de @jackluke

Voir la documentation ici .


5) *OpenCore Legacy Patcher *de @khronokernel est une approche complètement différente basée sur OpenCore.
Le but de ce _patcher_ est assez simple, essayez de _patcher_ directement en mémoire et de modifier le moins possible les fichiers . Avec cette méthode Il est possible de maintenir les instantanés APFS, AMFI, SIP, FileVault et d'autres fonctionnalités de sécurité activés sans aucun souci de stabilité ou de sécurité.   Il permet en principe "*Native OTA updates !*", c'est à dire les mises à jour avec la méthode officielle ! Il permet  la prise en charge de l'écran de démarrage sur les GPU tiers sans aucune mise à jour de la ROM GPU


Ce patcher est recommandé pour les macs suivants:

2012+ MacBooks, iMacs and Mac Minis with native GPUs
2008+ Mac Pros with Metal capable GPUs
La dernière version disponible est la v 0.0.6 . Voir la documentation  ici.

6) *Patched-Sur* par @BenSova

*Patched-sur *est une interface utilisateur à *micropatcher* , il fait appel à *micropatcher* , voir ici le point 6 (6. After that, your Mac will start downloading @barrykn's micropatcher for kexts and a couple other resources). Il est beaucoup plus pratique et convivial, ce qui est en effet, un gros plus par rapport à *micropatcher* mais *micropatcher* fait encore pas mal de " boulot" (installer et/ou modifier des kernels extensions)

_BenSova_ lui même explique ce que fait actuellement *Patched-sur* et ce qu'il compte améliorer, voir un des ses posts récents ici où il explique tout cela en détails. Il veut progressivement ne plus utiliser *micropatcher *pour avoir une interface très conviviale et très facile à utiliser par le plus de monde possible, ce qui est une très bonne idée .

La dernière version disponible est v 0.0.4 beta Voir la documentation ici .

Voila certaines infos sur des _patchs_ réussis  

@kaiy75  voir  ici pour un Macbook Pro Early 2013
@Jaja17  voir  ici   pour un MacBook pro Early 2013
@nevermind11 voir ici   pour un MacBook Mi 2012 i5 2,5 GHz.
@Titijennifer voir ici   pour un  MacBook Pro début 2013


7) *Hedgemac* par @MacHacJac et @moosethegoose2213   est un script pour le BarryKN *micropatcher*, permettant d'exécuter la première moitié du patcher sans une seule commande.

Voir la documentation ici .


8) dosdude1 *ne fera pas de patcher pour Big Sur: *





Si vous êtes intéressés  par des patchers pour :

Catalina, voir ici
Mojave, voir ici
les autres OS, voir ici

*Mise à jour de Big Sur sur des machines "patchées"*​
Il existe  *BigSurOTAswufix*  Voir la documentation ici .

Voila ce que cela donne au lancement:




Comme Il n'y a pas encore eu de mise à jour de *Big Sur *( à part des versions beta), je suggère de l'utiliser avec précaution...

Pour info, il existe l'équivalent pour Catalina , *CatalinaOTAswufix*, voir ici .

quelques définitions:

-  Un _*fork*_ (terme anglais signifiant « fourche », « bifurcation », « embranchement » 1) désigne dans le langage courant, un nouveau logiciel créé à partir du code source d'un logiciel existant (à ne pas confondre avec un fork, ensemble de données associé à un objet du système de fichiers). Son existence découle d’un choix politique venant de visions différentes du projet des différents acteurs qui y participe, un acteur décidant alors de créer le _fork_ pour lui imposer les idées qu’il n’a pas pu soumettre au précédent projet, une forme de schisme.



ps: si un admin ou un modérateur me laisse l'option de modifier ce post (Xenforo le permet je pense), je pourrais le maintenir régulièrement à jour avec les informations sur les nouvelles versions des _patchers_ et les liens vers les forumeurs qui ont utilisé et décrit l'utilisation de ces _patchers, _compléter quelques explications et  corriger quelques erreurs probables dues à la longueur du post


----------



## psgfan (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour ceux qui ont déjà franchi le pas en installant big sur sur un « vieux » Mac, comment comptez-vous procéder pour la mise à jour d’hier soir ?


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

Perso je ne la ferai pas parce que j'ai été contraint de rétrograder vers Catalina. Pour une ou des raisons inconnues, mon iMac 27" late 2013 rencontrait de sérieux ralentissements.

Je repasserai à Big Sur quand j'en aurai trouvé l'origine ..... si je la trouve. De toute façon Big Sur est au chaud sur un clone fait avec CCC.


----------



## psgfan (15 Décembre 2020)

J’ai cru lire, peut-être sur ce topic d’ailleurs, que fusion drive pouvait poser problème.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

J'ai effectivement un FD de 120 Go.


----------



## Shadownet (15 Décembre 2020)

Pour ma part j'utilise opencore (0.6.4) à la main (sans outil) avec le strict nécessaire pour assurer une version de BigSur non patchée (avec mon wifi/BT d'origine qui fonctionne). Dès lors je fais la mise à jour OTA (méthode normale d'Apple). J'ai le SIP d'activé. La version 11.1 n'a pas posé de problème pour son installation.


----------



## psgfan (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonne nouvelle,
Ça confirme donc que les mises à jour automatiques fonctionnent parfaitement avec cette stratégie


----------



## xavax (15 Décembre 2020)

C’est donc possible d’avoir un système qui fonctionne normalement sur un iMac 27 de fin 2013 ? Mon système est installé sur un SSD raccordé en USB. 



> Pour ma part j'utilise opencore (0.6.4) à la main (sans outil) avec le strict nécessaire


ca veut dire quoi exactement ?



> Ce patcher est recommandé pour les macs suivants:
> 
> 2012+ MacBooks, iMacs and Mac Minis with native GPUs
> 2008+ Mac Pros with Metal capable GPUs
> La dernière version disponible est la v 0.0.6 . Voir la documentation ici.



Du coup il ne vaut mieux pas essayer sur un imac 2013 ?


----------



## Shadownet (15 Décembre 2020)

xavax a dit:


> ca veut dire quoi exactement ?


J'ai construit le config.plist dont j'avais besoin sans passer par un générateur ou un pack tout fait.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

xavax a dit:


> Du coup il ne vaut mieux pas essayer sur un imac 2013 ?


Si, mon iMac 27" late 2013 correspond à la version 14.2. 

Pour savoir ta version A propos de ce Mac > Rapport système et tu lis ....


----------



## sergiodadi (15 Décembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont déjà franchi le pas en installant Big Sur sur un « vieux » Mac, comment comptez-vous procéder pour la mise à jour d’hier soir ?



Il y a *BigSurOTAswufix* , voir les infos ici. Une fois lancé , il est affiché :

​
Je n'en connais pas d'autres. J'essaierai probablement dans... quelques semaines , le temps que les bugs éventuels soient corrigés et qu'il y ait des retours d'expérience positifs sur macrumors ....

Pour certains Mac avec OpenCore, les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent, particulièrement pour les Mac pro. Un tout nouveau _patcher_ est en cours de développement , voir OpenCore LegacyPatcher. On peut aussi utiliser OpenCore "manuellement" , comme @Shadownet . J'ai fait un point sur les patchers ici .

EDIT: il y a bien sur la méthode de "_repatcher_" avec votre "_patcher_ préféré" mais avec Big Sur 11.1


----------



## sergiodadi (15 Décembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Perso je ne la ferai pas parce que j'ai été contraint de rétrograder vers Catalina. Pour une ou des raisons inconnues, mon iMac 27" late 2013 rencontrait de sérieux ralentissements.
> 
> Je repasserai à Big Sur quand j'en aurai trouvé l'origine ..... si je la trouve. De toute façon Big Sur est au chaud sur un clone fait avec CCC.



S'il s'agit bien d'un *iMac 27 pouces Late 2013*, regarde ici . La personne avait le même problème que toi, elle a supprimé le FD , installé un SSD et son iMac n'a jamais été aussi rapide !

"I also own an _iMac 27'' Late 2013_ and I solved the slowness problems by deciding to eliminate the _Fusion Drive_, open the _iMac_ and replace the mechanical Hard Disk with a 2TB _Crucial MX500 SSD_.
Now the _iMac_ flies, turns on and login in a matter of seconds and has never gone so well from _Maverick_ to _Catalina _!"

dosdude1 lui même dit "Also, terrible Fusion Drive performance under Big Sur on Late 2013 iMacs may be the reason Apple dropped support for that model."


----------



## Fennec72 (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je crois comprendre que plusieurs participants à ce sujet du forum utilisent OpenCore comme patch pour installer Big Sur sur des vrais Mac, alors que je pensais qu'OpenCore était réservé aux hackintoshs.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer sur ce point ?

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

Pour information : il semblerait que la version de *macOS Big Sur 11.1*... https://www.macg.co/macos/2020/12/l...ook-pro-13-20132014-aurait-ete-corrige-118527 ...corrige le problème.


----------



## Shadownet (15 Décembre 2020)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je crois comprendre que plusieurs participants à ce sujet du forum utilisent OpenCore comme patch pour installer Big Sur sur des vrais Macs, alors que je pensais qu'OpenCore était réservé aux hackintoshs.
> 
> ...


Les macs non supportés deviennent des Hackintoshs avec un hardware bien optimisé.

Donc pour rester le plus vanilla possible, opencore est un bon choix. Il force quelques paramètres dans la nvram et injecte juste ce qu'il faut dans l'EFI pour que cela fonctionne correctement.

macOS reste non patché (et donc c'est la vraie version fournie directement par Apple), les systèmes de sécurité restent en place (SIP, ...) et les mises à jour se font en OTA comme sur un mac supporté.

Les patches modifient plus ou moins l'installeur ce qui rend dépendant à chaque mise à jour d'attendre une mise à jour du patch avant de pouvoir le faire.

Il faut choisir sa méthode à partir du mac et des connaissances de l'utilisateur. Par exemple partir de opencore pur et dur demande plus de connaissance que de partir sur un package opencore fait par d'autres. Une application à lancer directement sur le mac (comme les patches dosdude jusqu'à catalina) demande moins de connaissances préalables.



sergiodadi a dit:


> S'il s'agit bien d'un *iMac 27 pouces Late 2013*, regarde ici . La personne avait le même problème que toi, elle a supprimé le FD , installé un SSD et son iMac n'a jamais été aussi rapide !


Merci pour ce lien. Je vais tout de même y regarder en 2 fois avant de supprimer le FD pour y installer un SSD. Le Mac a déjà 7 ans à son compteur.


----------



## Fennec72 (15 Décembre 2020)

Shadownet a dit:


> Les macs non supportés deviennent des Hackintoshs avec un hardware bien optimisé.
> 
> Donc pour rester le plus vanilla possible, opencore est un bon choix. Il force quelques paramètres dans la nvram et injecte juste ce qu'il faut dans l'EFI pour que cela fonctionne correctement.


Mon Mac mini mid-2011 est sous Big Sur après 2 patch : 1 patch pour passer de High Sierra à Catalina et 1 patch pour passer de Catalina à Big Sur.

Mais pas de Wifi et pas de Mac App Store sous Big Sur : Pas de message d'erreur à l'entrée de l'utilisateur et du mot de passe Apple dans le Mac App Store, mais la connexion n'est pas faite.

Est-ce dû aux Patch qui demandent de désactiver le SIP ?

*Donc, si je veux utiliser OpenCore, quelle est la bonne méthode ?*
Une clean install est-elle possible ou dois-je repartir de High Sierra, la dernière version supportée officiellement pour le Mac mini mid-2011 ?

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## mat1696 (15 Décembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Merci pour ce Tuto
> Je vais tenter l'expérience sur un iMac Late 2013



Bonjour, avez-vous l’iMac 21.5 pouces fin 2013 avec Fusion Drive ET Carte Graphique Nvidia (celui de ma signature) ? Si c’est le cas je suis preneur du retour d’expérience [emoji16]


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> S'il s'agit bien d'un *iMac 27 pouces Late 2013*, regarde ici . La personne avait le même problème que toi, elle a supprimé le FD , installé un SSD et son iMac n'a jamais été aussi rapide !


Peut-être que cela serait moins onéreux d'investir dans un SSD externe connecté en thunderbolt 3 ?


----------



## Sam1993 (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment installé macOS Big Sur sur mon MacBook Pro mid-2012 grâce au patch BenSova (qui fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs). La version installée est la "11.0.1" et lorsque j'effectue une recherche de mise à jour, on ne me propose pas la dernière qui est désormais "11.1".

Y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont aussi patché leur ancien Macbook et qui sauraient si la mise à jour va m'être proposée ? Ou bien faut-il à chaque fois downgrader vers Catalina et ensuite repatcher avec la dernière build disponible ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

*Note de la modération : *déménagement des tes réponses dans un message plus approprié


----------



## xavax (16 Décembre 2020)

Moi j'ai fait ca mais connecté en USB 3 et ca tourne super bien. du coup je pense que je vais tester opencore sur le DD interne de l'imac et si ca passe je tenterai sur le SSD branché en USB.
Vous avez suivis un tuto particulier ou diretement sur le site d'opencore?


----------



## Fennec72 (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Concernant l'utilisation d'OpenCore sur un Mac:
En suivant les instructions sur GitHub, il me semble comprendre qu'il n'est pas indispensable que macOS soit déjà installé et donc qu'une clean install est possible.

*Pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'à partir du moment où mon Mac mini mid-2011 est listé, une clean install est possible avec OpenCore ?*

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Décembre 2020)

xavax a dit:


> Du coup il ne vaut mieux pas essayer sur un imac 2013 ?



2012+ (2008+) signifie *à partir de 2012 (2008)* pour les Mac cités, donc ça doit être OK 



Fennec72 a dit:


> Concernant l'utilisation d'OpenCore sur un Mac:



personnellement je n'ai pas utilisé *OpenCore* (plus  exactement simplement sur une carte SD pour permettre d'avoir un choix des disques de boot et un écran de boot sur certains iMacs avec la carte graphique changée, voir ici la partie "installing opencore on a iMac" pour plus de détail) mais *micropatcher* pour mon iMac 27 pouces mi 2011, je ne peux pas trop répondre sur des questions OpenCore mais j'ai lu pas mal de posts sur le forum macrumors et j'ai vu, en ce qui concerne OpenCore :

"_Anyway I advise to don't use more on Big Sur any spoofing opencore setup for OTA updates, because apple especially with ARM might change the EFI SMC "FirmwareUpdate.pkg post script", their "firmware dictionary keys" or csr-active-config or "nvram firmware boot-args" or "plist kernel flags" or Firmware.scap file to crossflash your unsupported BigSur Mac EFI SMC firmware regardless of how much safe is the opencore config.plist made."_​
En clair une mise à jour pourrait modifier l'EFI d'un Mac avec un EFI prévu pour un autre modèle de Mac...

C'est un dévelopeur très connu (_jackluke_) d'un patch qui dit cela, sur le forum macrumors, il est donc conseillé de faire un backup de l'EFI de son Mac par précaution avec romtool (écrit par dosdude1). En cas de problème, il est possible pour certains Mac, de restaurer l'ancien EFI avec un programmateur CH341A  .

Pas de panique, d'après les posts US, la mise à jour se passe sans problème dans la quasi totalité des cas


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Décembre 2020)

psgfan a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle,
> Ça confirme donc que les mises à jour automatiques fonctionnent parfaitement avec cette stratégie



Voila , c'est rare, mais c'est arrivé à quelqu'un , après avoir utilisé le _patcher_ OpenCore, l'iMac 27 late 2013  est "_bricked_" (= inutilisable ...). Attention avec OpenCore donc ... Il est peut-être possible de reinstaller l'ancienne version de l'EFI pour certains macs avec un programmateur (du genre clip CH341A). Bon courage !


----------



## Fennec72 (16 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> 5) *OpenCore Legacy Patcher *de @khronokernel est une approche complètement différente basée sur OpenCore.
> Le but de ce _patcher_ est assez simple, essayez de _patcher_ directement en mémoire et de modifier le moins possible les fichiers . Avec cette méthode Il est possible de maintenir les instantanés APFS, AMFI, SIP, FileVault et d'autres fonctionnalités de sécurité activés sans aucun souci de stabilité ou de sécurité. Il permet en principe "*Native OTA updates !*", c'est à dire les mises à jour avec la méthode officielle ! Il permet la prise en charge de l'écran de démarrage sur les GPU tiers sans aucune mise à jour de la ROM GPU
> 
> 
> ...



Bonsoir sergiodadi,
Il semblerait que tu as plus d’expérience que moi concernant ces différentes méthodes d’installation de Big Sur sur un vieux Mac.

Peut-être peux-tu m’aider, car avec la solution « 5) OpenCore Legacy Patcher », je suis bloqué en cours de route dans la création de l’EFI.

Je suis bloqué à partir du passage suivant de la documentation dont tu donnes le lien :


> Now something you'll notice is that it comes with a bunch of files in Drivers and Tools folder, we don't want most of these:
> 
> Remove from Drivers:


Remarque: l'étape ci-dessus se trouve ici

Je comprends qu’il faut virer un certain nombre de fichiers. efi, puis un certain nombre de fichiers. kext,
mais, ensuite, quand je passe à l’étape suivante, « Gathering files » (ici), je n’arrive pas à déterminer quels fichiers il faut que j’ajoute pour que cela fonctionne avec mon Mac mini mid-2011. (sachant que « Opencore-Legacy-Patcher-0.0.7 » sortit il y a 3 jours supporte ce modèle de Mac mini)

Un petit coup de pouce ne serait pas de trop.

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## Sam1993 (17 Décembre 2020)

Suis-je le seul à vouloir savoir? ^^
Je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur aucun forum, j'espère avoir une solution ici .


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Décembre 2020)

Sam1993 a dit:


> J'ai récemment installé macOS Big Sur sur mon MacBook Pro mid-2012 grâce au patch BenSova (qui fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs). La version installée est la "11.0.1" et lorsque j'effectue une recherche de mise à jour, on ne me propose pas la dernière qui est désormais "11.1".
> 
> Y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont aussi patché leur ancien Macbook et qui sauraient si la mise à jour va m'être proposée ? Ou bien faut-il à chaque fois downgrader vers Catalina et ensuite repatcher avec la dernière build disponible ?


Bonjour,

As-tu lu les  infos ici, particulièrement les derniers posts, on parle des mises à jour. Il y a aussi des infos  ici  . Je pense qu'il faut poster toutes les questions concernant les _patchers_ et les mises à jour dans le thread "*Installation sur des Mac incompatibles Big Sur*"


----------



## Sam1993 (17 Décembre 2020)

Merci beaucoup 

*Note de la modération :* tes derniers messages ont été transférés ici, car c'est plus approprié


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Décembre 2020)

Fennec72 a dit:


> Bonsoir sergiodadi,
> Il semblerait que tu as plus d’expérience que moi concernant ces différentes méthodes d’installation de Big Sur sur un vieux Mac.
> 
> Peut-être peux-tu m’aider, car avec la solution « 5) OpenCore Legacy Patcher », je suis bloqué en cours de route dans la création de l’EFI.
> ...



J'ai donné le lien du _*patcher*_ _Open Core Legacy Patcher_, le lien que tu donnes est la documentation complète de OpenCore . Le patcher _Opencore Legacy Patcher_  est censé justement éviter d'avoir à modifier manuellement la plupart des fichiers de configuration pour l'adapter automatiquement  au mac concerné. 

Ce patcher n'a que 16 jours d'existence, il est un peu "jeune" ...  as-tu bien lu aussi les posts 162 et  163 ? Il y a un risque réel ...  . Peut-être devrais-tu essayer avec le _patcher_ le plus ancien  et le plus stable (micropatcher) , même s'il est moins convivial que d'autres ?

Je vais regarder quand même ton lien, mais je pense que je ne connais pas assez Opencore dans les détails pour répondre ! OpenCore est un "gros" morceau


----------



## Sam1993 (17 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai fini par trouver la solution, un tutoriel sur Youtube qui montre la manipulation à effectuer pour mettre à jour Big Sur 11.0.1 vers 11.1 depuis Patched Sur de BenSova, je viens de finir la mise à jour et cela fonctionne sur mon MBP mid 2012.
Voici le lien : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNMcqkJs00&ab_channel=Mr.Macintosh


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Décembre 2020)

Sam1993 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai fini par trouver la solution, un tutoriel sur Youtube qui montre la manipulation à effectuer pour mettre à jour Big Sur 11.0.1 vers 11.1 depuis Patched Sur de BenSova, je viens de finir la mise à jour et cela fonctionne sur mon MBP mid 2012.
> Voici le lien : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubNMcqkJs00&ab_channel=Mr.Macintosh



En fait, ce n'est pas une véritable mise  à jour, c'est une reinstallation complète de Big Sur en 11.1 avec *Patched Sur*, ce qui n'est pas plus mal


----------



## Sam1993 (17 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En fait, ce n'est pas une véritable mise  à jour, c'est une reinstallation complète de Big Sur en 11.1 avec *Patched Sur*, ce qui n'est pas plus mal


Oui en effet je ne vois pas de différence, peut être une build un peu plus stable quand même?


----------



## Fennec72 (18 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> J'ai donné le lien du _*patcher*_ _Open Core Legacy Patcher_, le lien que tu donnes est la documentation complète de OpenCore . Le patcher _Opencore Legacy Patcher_  est censé justement éviter d'avoir à modifier manuellement la plupart des fichiers de configuration pour l'adapter automatiquement  au mac concerné.


*Finalement, j'ai réussi avec Open Legacy Patcher.*
Avant, je m'étais planté car j'avais suivi les instructions sur la création à la main de l'EFI sur la page de documentation générale d'OpenCore.

Et, en plus, le Wifi fonctionne, contrairement avec le patcher précédemment utilisé.

*Reste un point important et quelque peu agaçant:*
L'EFI créé grâce à OpenCore Legacy Patcher est manifestement uniquement sur ma clé USB d'installation de Big Sur car le démarrage ne se fait que si la clé USB est branchée.

*Voilà ce que j'ai fait dans le  Terminal avec "OpenCore-Patcher.command":*
_Premier menu:_
Option 1, pour contruire l'OpenCore et donc l'EFI spécifique à mon Mac mini 5,1,
puis option 2, pour choisir où mettre l'EFI construit à l'option 1 et c'est là que je l'ai mis sur la clé USB d'installation de Big Sur.

Il semblerait donc qu'il faille que je le mette à la place de celui d'origine, sur le HDD, mais je ne suis pas sûr de la manœuvre

*C'est pour cela que, ci-dessous, j'ai recopié le résultat de diskutil :*
L'EFI semble se trouver dans disk0 et, plus exactement dans disk0s1, mais pour la commande "Please select the disk you want to install OpenCore to(ie. disk1): " dois-je choisir disk0, disk0s1 ou un autre choix?

J'imagine que l'opération consiste à écraser l'EFI d'origine, mais je veux éviter les conneries.

Remarque: disk3 est, bien entendu, la clé USB




```
####################################################
          OpenCore Legacy patcher v0.0.7
             Current Model: Macmini5,1
####################################################

            This model is supported
----------------------------------------------------
    1.  Build OpenCore
    2.  Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive
    3.  Change model
    4.  Credits
    5.  Exit

Please select an option: 2

####################################################
        Install OpenCore to drive
####################################################

   1.  Install to USB/internal drive
   2.  Return to main menu

Please select an option: 1

Found OpenCore in Build Folder


Loading diskutil...(This may take some time)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  132.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 371.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Mac mini Data⁩           2.0 TB     disk2s2
                    (free space)                         650.0 MB   -

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *62.0 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Install macOS Big Sur⁩   61.7 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk5⁩         999.3 GB   disk4s2
                    (free space)                         650.0 MB   -

/dev/disk5 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.3 GB   disk5
                                 Physical Store disk4s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨boitier USB-C Storeva⁩   20.3 MB    disk5s1

Please select the disk you want to install OpenCore to(ie. disk1):
```

Donc,  si un utilisateur d'OpenCore Legacy Patcher connait la solution pour installer l'EFI sur le Macintosh HD du Mac, je suis preneur.

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Merci de mettre les copies de compte-rendus de Terminal entre des balises de "Bloc de code". On les trouve dans la barre d'outils, en dessous des trois petits points :*


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Décembre 2020)

Fennec72 a dit:


> *Finalement, j'ai réussi avec Open Legacy Patcher.*
> Avant, je m'étais planté car j'avais suivi les instructions sur la création à la main de l'EFI sur la page de documentation générale d'OpenCore.



Ben oui, c'est ce que j'avais vu  



Fennec72 a dit:


> Il semblerait donc qu'il faille que je le mette à la place de celui d'origine, sur le HDD, mais je ne suis pas sûr de la manœuvre



J'avais envisagé de mettre mon "Catalina Loader" (basé sur OpenCore) sur un disque interne mais j'ai préféré le laisser sur une carte SD (je n'utilise plus du tout le slot) pour mon type de iMac 27  mi 2011 . Cela permet de faire des modifications avec OpenCore facilement , tout en gardant une carte SD qui est OK 

Voila ce que  j'avais trouvé comme information et ce qui est conseillé:

"Yes, sure. Just make a few GB (4GB) partition (NOT the first partition on main drive) and restore Catalina Loader dmg onto it. Then select this partition as boot disk."

"It can be only dangerous (but reversible, physically disconnecting SSD or HDD) for AMD cards users putting Opencore on the default EFI partition of the main drive or the first partition of the main drive, (the default one after a PRAM reset), because if you misconfigure Opencore and the iMac doesn't boot anymore, you surely will end doing a PRAM reset and after the PRAM reset your iMac will default booting on ........ Opencore, which is not booting. Then you're stuck and have to play with screwdrivers and others tools to disconnect your main drive.

I and @Ausdauersportler learned it doing this mistake.

Having Opencore on a normal partition on main drive, but not the first one, is safe for AMD and NVIDIA users.
Having Opencore on any partition on a secondary drive, is safe too.
In these cases, after a PRAM reset, the iMac will default boot on main EFI partition or first partition of the main drive, places where Opencore isn't present.
NVIDIA users will then have a native Apple bootscreen ( if vbios permits it). AMD users will have a black screen during EFI boot and display will show when MacOS take control."


En résumé, ils conseillent  ne pas le mettre en première partition d'un premier disque.




Fennec72 a dit:


> *C'est pour cela que, ci-dessous, j'ai recopié le résultat de diskutil :*
> L'EFI semble se trouver dans disk0 et, plus exactement dans disk0s1, mais pour la commande "Please select the disk you want to install OpenCore to(ie. disk1): " dois-je choisir disk0, disk0s1 ou un autre choix?



Ils indiquent à un moment de restore  l'image complète  "r*estore Catalina Loader dmg onto it*. ". Je pense qu'il faut choisir la partition complète _/dev/disk0 _mais comme je n'en suis pas sur à 100 %, il vaut mieux attendre une confirmation .

Par contre , ça sera sur la première partition du disque ... Si c'est un Mac mini, s'il faut démonter pour accéder au disque, ce n'est pas trop difficile , en tout cas, plus facile qu'un iMac 27 pouces


----------



## Fennec72 (18 Décembre 2020)

Merci de ta réponse.

Je vais donc attendre un peu d'avoir confirmation de la manœuvre à suivre.
Surtout que mon Mac mini n'est pas mon Mac principal.


----------



## jcezanna54 (18 Décembre 2020)

je n'ai pas testé :








						GitHub - BenSova/Patched-Sur: A simple but powerful patcher for macOS Big Sur.
					

A simple but powerful patcher for macOS Big Sur. Contribute to BenSova/Patched-Sur development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En fait, ce n'est pas une véritable mise  à jour, c'est une reinstallation complète de Big Sur en 11.1 avec *Patched Sur*, ce qui n'est pas plus mal


C'est en fait ce que j'ai fait.

Au départ j'avais installé Big Sur avec micropatcher ( = variante de Patched Sur ) mais vu les ralentissements que j'avais avec mon Fusion Drive, j'étais retourné sous Catalina.

Après avoir téléchargé la version 11.1 sur mon MBA qui est lui toujours sous Mojave, je viens de réinstaller cette dernière version sur mon iMac 27" late 2013.

Je vais voir ce que cela va me donner dans les jours qui viennent.


----------



## Mns29 (27 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Cela fait plusieurs heures que je recherche des commentaires pouvant répondre à mes questions, mais sans réponses, je me tourne vers vous .

J'ai reçu en cadeau à Noël un *MacBook Air 11 pouces (mi-2011) MacOS High Sierra Version 10.13 *_(reconditionné)_
Il y avait une étiquette avec écrit MAJ INTERDITE. Savez vous pourquoi ?

Savez vous si il est possible d'y installer la version Big Sur avec le Patch ? Si oui, cela fonctionne bien ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2020)

Mns29 a dit:


> Il y avait une étiquette avec écrit MAJ INTERDITE. Savez vous pourquoi ?


Non.
Peut être parce qu'High Sierra est le dernier OS supporté légalement par ce Mac ?




Mns29 a dit:


> Savez vous si il est possible d'y installer la version Big Sur avec le Patch ? Si oui, cela fonctionne bien ?


Je ne m'y risquerais pas !
Combien de RAM ?


----------



## chafpa (27 Décembre 2020)

Même sur mon MBA 2015 compatible, je ne m'y suis pas aventuré.  

PS : Par contre sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 avec 16 Go de ram et le patch, il y a longtemps que j'ai franchi ce pas.


----------



## Mns29 (27 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Combien de RAM ?


Comment savoir combien il y a de RAM ? désolé c'est tout nouveau pour moi.

Car je me retrouve bloquée à ne pouvoir télécharger aucune application car les versions compatibles sont au dessus de la mienne...

App Store me propose plusieurs mises à jour iTunes mais avec l'étiquette MAJ INTERDITE qu'il y avait collé dessus je sais pas si je dois m'y aventurer. Avez vous des solutions pour moi ? Peut être télécharger en Patch une version moins récente que Big Sur ? Que me conseillez vous ?

Je n'ai même pas "Pages" en application, mon éditeur de texte date d'une époque où je ne savais même pas parler encore .

Merci pour votre aide.

Voici ci joint les MAJ proposées par App Store :


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2020)

Mns29 a dit:


> Comment savoir combien il y a de RAM ? désolé c'est tout nouveau pour moi.


Menu pomme : A propos de ce Mac




Mns29 a dit:


> App Store me propose plusieurs mises à jour iTunes mais avec l'étiquette MAJ INTERDITE qu'il y avait collé dessus je sais pas si je dois m'y aventurer. Avez vous des solutions pour moi ? Peut être télécharger en Patch une version moins récente que Big Sur ? Que me conseillez vous ?


Ca va dépendre de ta configuration matérielle.
Mais High Sierra reste encore un bon OS avec lequel on peut tout à fait travailler et naviguer sur Internet.


----------



## Fennec72 (27 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non.
> Peut être parce qu'High Sierra est le dernier OS supporté légalement par ce Mac ?
> 
> 
> ...


Moi, je m’y suis risqué en utilisant OpenCore Legacy Patcher sur un Mac mini mid-2011, *sauf que*:
1) J’ai vérifié d’abord que mon Mac mini est dans la liste des Macs supportés officiellement par OpenCore Legacy Patcher.
2) Ce n’est pas mon Mac principal.
3) Il est équipé de 16Go de Ram.
4) L’EFI boot créé par l’intermédiaire d’OpenCore Legacy Patcher est resté sur une clé USB qui est indispensable au démarrage du Mac.
5) Ce n’était pas la première fois que j’utilisais le Terminal.

Pour finir, j’ai l’impression que on Mac mini fonctionne aussi bien, si ce n’est mieux sous Big Sur que sous High Sierra.
Mais, encore une fois, il est équipé de 16Go de Ram


----------



## Mns29 (28 Décembre 2020)

Voici ci joint "a propos de ce Mac" de mon MBA mi-2011

qu'en pensez vous ? Faut il que j'installe une version moins récente que Big Sur comme Catalina par exemple ? Les possibilités en cas d'échec, comme réinstaller High Sierra sont possibles ?


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2020)

Mns29 a dit:


> qu'en pensez vous ? Faut il que j'installe une version moins récente que Big Sur comme Catalina par exemple ? Les possibilités en cas d'échec, comme réinstaller High Sierra sont possibles ?


A la base avec ton MBA 2011, tu ne peux pas pour macOS Big Sur... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT211238 ...même motif, même punition pour macOS Catalina... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210222 ...et si d'aventure tu tentes l'aventure, avec seulement 4 Go de mémoire, prépare-toi à prendre de grandes pauses cafés.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2020)

Mns29 a dit:


> qu'en pensez vous ? Faut il que j'installe une version moins récente que Big Sur comme Catalina par exemple ? Les possibilités en cas d'échec, comme réinstaller High Sierra sont possibles ?


Je te suggère d'oublier de mettre Catalina ou Big Sur. High Sierra est ion bon OS. Si tu as l'esprit aventureux, tu peux tenter Mojave, sans garantie aucune.


----------



## psgfan (28 Décembre 2020)

Salut,
En fonction des dernières mises à jour des différents patchs, lequel conseilleriez vous ?


----------



## Fennec72 (30 Décembre 2020)

Regarde bien les limitations pour chaque patch. Notamment, si ton Mac y est listé et si tu ne risques pas de te retrouver avec un Mac sans wifi ou autre fonction.

Dans mon cas, avec un Mac mini mid-2011, je suis d'abord passé par un double patch : un pour patcher de High Sierra à Catalina et un pour patcher de Catalina à Big Sur, mais, au bout du compte, plus de wifi et un App Store qui ne voulait pas se connecter.

J'ai recommencé avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher et, même s'il nécessite l'utilisation du Terminal, j'ai récupéré le wifi.


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2020)

Micropatcher sans aucun doute même s'il faut, un tout petit peu, utiliser le Terminal mais des tutos excellents existent même sur notre forum.


----------



## Fennec72 (31 Décembre 2020)

Pour mon vieux Mac mini mid-2011, il me semble comprendre que Micropatcher indique dans son mode d'emploi des problèmes de Wifi et peut-être de GPU.


----------



## yanisizi83 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à toute la communauté 
Je viens à vous car j'ai besoin d'aide pour une installation de Big Sur sur mon iMac mi-2007 2.4ghz Core 2 Duo sous El Capitan avec 4go de DDR2 SDRAM.
J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir profiter du nouvel OS, ayant déjà réussi à installer Catalina sur un MacBook Core 2 Duo.
Je sais qu'on peux perdre le wifi ou autre problème, mais je suis prêt a prendre le risque.
S'il y a un souci justement après l'installation et que certains de mes composants ne marchent plus, est-ce que je peux faire un backup d'une sauvegarde Time Machine que je viens de créer à l'instant ?
J'avais lu de Ben Sova qui a créer l'utilitaire "Patcher Sur" que certains iMac 2009 était pris en charge, qu'en pensez vous du mien ?
Merci à tous ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Ton post serait mieux placé dans ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...patibles-big-sur.1347123/page-7#post-13913589
L'as tu lu ?

Et j'ai un gros doute pour BS sur une machine avec un processeur Core2duo…


_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Téléportation effectuée !*


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

Un gros mois sans venir sur ce forum et je vois que pas mal de personnes s'intéressent aux différents patchs eheheh, qui sont beaucoup plus nombreux qu'en novembre !

J'ai un retina early 2013, j'ai utilisé le patch de Bensova Big Sur Patcher quelques jours après la sortie de Big Sur et tout fonctionne encore à merveille sous 11.0.1 !

Cependant j'ai encore quelques doutes :

La vidéo citée un peu plus haut dans ce thread pour mettre à jour vers 11.1 exige t'elle un formatage des données ? @Sam1993
Les sauvegardes time machine faites sous un système patché avec ce patch sont-elles finalement exploitables pour une restauration des données après un formatage complet ? Quelqu'un a t'il essayé ?
Et bonne année


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2021)

Hello,




kaiy75 a dit:


> J'ai un retina early 2013, j'ai utilisé le patch de Bensova Big Sur Patcher quelques jours après la sortie de Big Sur et tout fonctionne encore à merveille sous 11.0.1 !


Tu n'as pas voulu installer BS 11.1 ? Ou bien pas pu le faire ?


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Tu n'as pas voulu installer BS 11.1 ? Ou bien pas pu le faire ?


A l’epoque BS 11.1 n’était pas encore sorti !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> A l’epoque BS 11.1 n’était pas encore sorti !


Oui, mais maintenant ? Pourquoi tu n'as pas mis à jour ? C'est ça qui m'intéresse de savoir


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui, mais maintenant ? Pourquoi tu n'as pas mis à jour ? C'est ça qui m'intéresse de savoir


J’ai un peu d’appréhension de mettre à jour par dessus le patch, ou je n’aurais aucun problème ?


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Cependant j'ai encore quelques doutes :
> 
> La vidéo citée un peu plus haut dans ce thread pour mettre à jour vers 11.1 exige t'elle un formatage des données ? @Sam1993



La vidéo montre bien que c'est une "_simple_" mise à jour avec *Patch Sur* , il n'y a pas de "formatage des données" dans la vidéo  



kaiy75 a dit:


> J’ai un peu d’appréhension de mettre à jour par dessus le patch, ou je n’aurais aucun problème ?



Il est indispensable de faire des sauvegardes avant une mise à jour, particulièrement quand on utilise un patcher !


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il est indispensable de faire des sauvegardes avant une mise à jour, particulièrement quand on utilise un patcher !


Oui évidemment ! J’ai les sauvegardes TM sur un disque et un clone complet de mon Mac sur un autre disque dur ! Les sauvegardes TM faites sous Big Sur patché sont elles fiables ? Si je restaure mon Mac je ne risque pas des bugs du au patch ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> J’ai un peu d’appréhension de mettre à jour par dessus le patch, ou je n’aurais aucun problème ?


J'aurais aussi beaucoup d'appréhension, c'est pourquoi je te posais mes questions 
Comme l'a dit @sergiodadi toujours faire des sauvegardes avant d'installer une mise à jour. Un clone, c'est bien pour ça


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Les sauvegardes TM faites sous Big Sur patché sont elles fiables ? Si je restaure mon Mac je ne risque pas des bugs du au patch ?


Ca doit pouvoir se tester sur un autre disque externe, ou bien sur une partition d'un disque déjà utilisé.


----------



## chafpa (8 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Oui évidemment ! J’ai les sauvegardes TM sur un disque et un clone complet de mon Mac sur un autre disque dur ! Les sauvegardes TM faites sous Big Sur patché sont elles fiables ? Si je restaure mon Mac je ne risque pas des bugs du au patch ?


Oui mais je me pose des questions en cas de plantage grave du Mac ..... ce qui vient de m'arriver.

Impossible de restaurer intégralement avec ma sauvegarde Time Machine sur une Time Capsule en la laissant fonctionner 12 heures : Logo Apple et barre de progression au max et rien de rien.

Impossible de restaurer avec une sauvegarde faite par CCC : Panneau d'interdiction sur écran noir et url en anglais pour aller sur le support de Apple !

Suis dégoûté et j'ai passé ma journée à réinstaller Catalina par réinstallation de l'OS et ensuite restauration de mes données à partir d'une sauvegarde précieusement faite avec CCC et gardée depuis la mi-novembre.

Retour à la case Catalina mais je constate des ralentissements au démarrage du Mac et de certaines applications. Je viens de passer Onyx qui ne m'a rien trouvé.

Bref, je vais réfléchir en 2 fois avant de recommencer bien que j'ai toujours ma clé USB patché avec Big Sur 11.1


----------



## kaiy75 (9 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui mais je me pose des questions en cas de plantage grave du Mac ..... ce qui vient de m'arriver.
> 
> Impossible de restaurer intégralement avec ma sauvegarde Time Machine sur une Time Capsule en la laissant fonctionner 12 heures : Logo Apple et barre de progression au max et rien de rien.
> 
> ...


Arf dur dur, c'est pour ça que je me demande si les sauvegardes Time Machine d'un système Big Sur patché sont vraiment utiles si elles sont inutilisables en cas de pépin...


----------



## sergiodadi (9 Janvier 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Les sauvegardes TM faites sous Big Sur patché sont elles fiables ? Si je restaure mon Mac je ne risque pas des bugs du au patch ?



Je n'ai pas essayé mais je pense que les restaurations des *données utilisateurs* (pas de restauration intégrale) ne devraient pas poser de problème. Par contre, j'éviterais (par précaution) de restaurer un OS "_patché"_ par TM, je le ferai par une restauration du clone (ou une "_clean install_" bien sur).

EDIT: je viens de voir le post de @chafpa après l'écriture de mon post, ça confirme bien ce que je pensais


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> EDIT: je viens de voir le post de @chafpa après l'écriture de mon post, ça confirme bien ce que je pensais


Effectivement, ça fait un peu réfléchir et ça oblige à bien penser sa stratégie de sauvegardes…


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,



sergiodadi a dit:


> *Point sur les "patchers" pour Big Sur (à jour au 10 décembre 2020)*​
> Comme il y a pas mal  d'intérêt pour les _patchers,_ voila une petite synthèse pour les _patchers_ pour Big Sur :
> 
> 
> ...



Nouvelle version 0.0.9 de *OpenCore Legacy Patcher* , voir  ici les détails . Cette version permet d'éviter un "_brick_" du mac dans certains cas  

*v 0.0.9*

*Resolve firmware install issues bricking Macs *
*v 0.0.8*

Fix USB Map
Add HiDPI patch
*v 0.0.7*

Add MacPro3,1 to HID patch
Fix missing SSDT-CPBG patch
Fix BlacklistAppleUpdate
Add RestrictEvents kext


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2021)

Existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser OpenCore Legacy Patcher ?


----------



## psgfan (12 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser OpenCore Legacy Patcher ?



J’en suis [emoji1303]


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2021)

Trouvé :

- https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/extras/big-sur/#table-of-contents


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Janvier 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Trouvé :
> 
> - https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/extras/big-sur/#table-of-contents


 

En compléments les sites intéressants sur OLP sont:

les discussions sur macrumors
les discussions sur les bugs sur le site officiel
les discussions sur discord

Un des auteurs indiquant : "With regards to issues, generally the Github's Issue tab or on the Unsupported Macs discord are the best places to reach me. Generally discord is the fastest, and MacRumors is the slowest.(I'm not very active here) My discord name is MykolaG#7153 for easier pings in the discord, we also have a dedicated channel called #opencore-patchers"


----------



## sergiodadi (24 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *Point sur les "patchers" pour Big Sur (à jour au 10 décembre 2020)*​
> Comme il y a pas mal  d'intérêt pour les _patchers,_ voila une petite synthèse pour les _patchers_ pour Big Sur :
> 
> 
> 2) *micropatcher* de @barry K. Nathan modifié par  @Ausdauersportler  pour les *iMac de Late 2009 à 2011.* Ce patcher est un "_fork_" du patcher original.



*Nouvelle version 0.5.3*:

*big-sur-micropatcher* (Version 0.5.3) iMac 2009-2011 edition
ce _patcher_ est spécialisé pour les *iMac 2009-2011 **si* la carte  graphique de ces iMac a été  changée par une carte graphique compatible "_metal_"
cette version incorpore des éléments d'OpenCore dans le but de permettre des mises à jour OTA fiables (= ne pas se retrouver avec un mac "_bricked_"  )
" Optionally you can now use a preconfigured opencore setup to enably boot and installation of Big Sur on iMac Late 2009 and Mid 2010 as well as on MacBookPro 6,x systems"
"Using the command line option patch-kexts.sh --ns you can enable Night Shift on possibly all machines."

*Cette version a été testée avec :*
"Tested patch-kext.sh with Beta 11.2 through OTA using OC 0.6.4 (20D5029f) and using OC 0.6.5 (20D5042d). Sucessfully tested with Releases 11.01 and 11.1 (20B2020 and 20B2050 and 20C69). Tested OTA upgrades from all current 11.01 and 11.1 releases to next version and current Beta 11.2."

La version 0.5.4 est activement développée pour permettre  "_HandOff and Continiuty_" pour certaines cartes WIFI 

Voir la documentation ici .


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

Et comment peut-on obtenir la version 11.2 complète pour mettre sur un iMac patché ?


----------



## fifi84 (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Et comment peut-on obtenir la version 11.2 complète pour mettre sur un iMac patché ?


sur l'apple store tout simplement, le nom de la version affichée indique 11.1, mais c'est en fait la 11.2


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Et comment peut-on obtenir la version 11.2 complète pour mettre sur un iMac patché ?


Moi je commencerais d'abord par vérifier là où a été téléchargé le patch, ce qu'il faut faire pour une mise à jour.


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

fifi84 a dit:


> sur l'apple store tout simplement, le nom de la version affichée indique 11.1, mais c'est en fait la 11.2


Mais vous oubliez tout simplement qu'un Mac patché pour Big Sur n'a tout simplement pas accès aux mises à jour de Big Sur .... parce que mon Mac est incompatible


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Moi je commencerais d'abord par vérifier là où a été téléchargé le patch, ce qu'il faut faire pour une mise à jour.


Je suis au courant depuis le début.

1 = Il faut télécharger la version complète, dans le cas présent la 11.2 et non pas uniquement la mise àjour.

2 = Recommencer à patcher son Mac comme la première fois en ayant fait une clé bootable. C'est en fait par elle que passe le patch. Dans mon cas, c'est micropatcher que j'ai utilisé.


----------



## fifi84 (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Mais vous oubliez tout simplement qu'un Mac patché pour Big Sur n'a tout simplement pas accès aux mises à jour de Big Sur .... parce que mon Mac est incompatible


si tu ne passes pas les mises à jour système mais directement sur la page du store, tu ni a pas accès ( la version complète je veux dire, pas la simple mise à jour)? je pose la question car je ni connais rien en Mac patché.


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

fifi84 a dit:


> si tu ne passes pas les mises à jour système mais directement sur la page du store, tu ni a pas accès ( la version complète je veux dire, pas la simple mise à jour)? je pose la question car je ni connais rien en Mac patché.


Marche pas !

Quand je vais directement sur le store et que je clique sur obtenir de Big Sur, la recherche de mise à jour se déclenche automatiquement et le message qui tue " Mise à jour introuvable" s'affiche.


----------



## fifi84 (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Marche pas !
> 
> Quand je vais directement sur le store et que je clique sur obtenir de Big Sur, la recherche de mise à jour se déclenche automatiquement et le message qui tue " Mise à jour introuvable" s'affiche.


@chafpa et en essayant de tout décocher ( mais tout) dans "avancé" de mise à jour de logiciel? fais l'essais pour voir


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

Idem, même punition, cela lance quand même la recherche des mises à jour sauf que le message est (beaucoup) plus long à s'afficher !


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Et comment peut-on obtenir la version 11.2 complète pour mettre sur un iMac patché ?


Tu la retélécharges !


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Tu la retélécharges !


T'es pas un rigolo, toi  

Essayes de comprendre que cela est impossible, à ce jour, depuis un iMac 27" late 2013 incompatible avec Big Sur et va lire les topics qui en parlent ! 

PS : Lequel iMac fonctionne depuis fin novembre 2020 avec Big Sur patché ......


----------



## augusterre (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> T'es pas un rigolo, toi
> 
> Essayes de comprendre que cela est impossible, à ce jour, depuis un iMac 27" late 2013 incompatible avec Big Sur et va lire les topics qui en parlent !
> 
> PS : Lequel iMac fonctionne depuis fin novembre 2020 avec Big Sur patché ......


Tu retélécharges le patch en entier (12,9 Go), tu l'installes, et ça y est, ton Mac est à jour ! Je suis novice dans ce domaine, mais ça doit fonctionner comme ça non ? Pas la peine de s'emmerder la vie ! 
PS : je n'ai jamais patch aucun appareil, tentative de jailbreak sur un vieil iPod, mais mon esprit puriste m'a rattrapé.


----------



## Shadownet (3 Février 2021)

J'utilise opencore sur mon macpro 5,1 (non supporté donc) et les mises à jour OTA d'Apple fonctionnent. Tout se comporte comme si le mac était supporté (et depuis opencore 0.6.5 on a même le support des DRM qui fonctionne)


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Tu retélécharges le patch en entier (12,9 Go), tu l'installes, et ça y est, ton Mac est à jour ! Je suis novice dans ce domaine, mais ça doit fonctionner comme ça non ? Pas la peine de s'emmerder la vie !
> PS : je n'ai jamais patch aucun appareil, tentative de jailbreak sur un vieil iPod, mais mon esprit puriste m'a rattrapé.


Et bien *NON*, cela ne fonctionne pas comme cela chez Apple !

Avant j'étais avec Catalina et Mr Apple a décidé d'une manière démocratique et unilatérale de déclarer mon iMac 27" late 2013 FD incompatible pour Big Sur.

*J'ai utilisé le patch micropatcher, pas l'OpenCore*, pour l'installer, après test, quand même.

Depuis Mr Apple m'interdit sur son store tout accès à Big Sur.

Est-ce assez clair maintenant ?

Pour moi, le sujet est clos en ce qui te concerne.


----------



## Shadownet (3 Février 2021)

Micropatcher n'active pas les mises à jour OTA, il faut télécharger l'installeur complet et refaire la procédure en installant par dessus la version actuelle (un peu comme avec les patch dosdude des versions précédentes)


----------



## maxou56 (3 Février 2021)

Shadownet a dit:


> un peu comme avec les patch dosdude des versions précédentes


Avec les patchs de dosdude il n'y avait la possibilité de télécharger l'installateur de macOS ?
Edit c'était possible :




@chafpa, comment tu as téléchargé BigSur à l'origine ?


----------



## Shadownet (3 Février 2021)

Je ne sais pas si micropatcher a cette fonctionnalité ou bien s'il faut se procurer l'installeur soi-même (je n'utilise pas micropatcher préférant avoir un système non patché)


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

Shadownet a dit:


> Micropatcher n'active pas les mises à jour OTA, il faut télécharger l'installeur complet et refaire la procédure en installant par dessus la version actuelle (un peu comme avec les patch dosdude des versions précédentes)


Comme je l'ai répondu précédemment à Locke 

Pas de mise à jour OTA avec micropatcher. Il faut retélécharger une version complète de Big Sur et recommencer le cycle du patch.


----------



## herszk (4 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Comme je l'ai répondu précédemment à Locke
> 
> Pas de mise à jour OTA avec micropatcher. Il faut retélécharger une version complète de Big Sur et recommencer le cycle du patch.


Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un iMac late 2013 Micropatcher Big Sur, je n'ai pas pu obtenir la 11.2 sur mon iMac comme dit précédemment mais j'ai réussi à la récupérer sur mon MacBook Air 2011 micropatché Mojave (j'ai essayé Catalina et Big Sur, c'est beaucoup trop lourd, Mojave me convient parfaitement), l'app store puis la mise à jour logiciels me proposent Big Sur 11.2, je l'ai installé via Micropatcher sur mon iMac par dessus la 11.1 sans problème.


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Comme je l'ai répondu précédemment à Locke
> 
> Pas de mise à jour OTA avec micropatcher. Il faut retélécharger une version complète de Big Sur et recommencer le cycle du patch.



@chafpa :  Il y a un  _fork_ du _micropatcher_ original (qui semble n'être plus mis à jour depuis 3 mois ), il est développé ici et il supporte les mises à jour OTA. Ce fork utilise de plus en plus Opencore, c'est pour cette raison que les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent.

Voir les informations détaillées   ici  (post 12212). Ce fork est "spécialisé" pour les *iMac 27 " Late 2009* (core i series CPU), *iMac Mid 2010* (all systems), *iMac Mid 2011* (all systems) si la carte graphique a été changé par une carte supportant "metal" bien sur.  Il fonctionne aussi pour les *MacBookPro6,x *.


infos sur les mises à jour OTA:

dev-v0.5.4: Tested patch-kext.sh with release 11.2 (20D64), release 11.1 (20C59) and OTA upgrade to 11.2 (20D64) using OC 0.6.6 upgraded from Beta 11.2 (20D5042d) on iMac Late 2009 and Mid 2011.
v0.5.3 and dev-v0.5.3: Tested patch-kext.sh with Release 11.1, 11,2 and Beta 11.2 through OTA using OC 0.6.4 (20D5029f) and using OC 0.6.5 (20D5042d). Sucessfully tested with Releases 11.01 and 11.1 (20B2020 and 20B2050 and 20C69). Tested OTA upgrades from all current 11.01 and 11.1 releases to next version and current Beta 11.2.
v0.5.1: Tested patch-kext.sh with Beta 11.2 through OTA using OC 0.6.4 (20D5029f). Sucessfully tested with Releases 11.01 and 11.1 (20B2020 and 20B2050 and 20C69). Tested with 11.0.1 Release Candidate 2 (20B28), for fresh installs. Upgrades should also work on 2012 and newer Macs (and 2009-2012 Mac Pros), but with 11.0.1 beta (20B5012d) there were reports of problems with upgrades on 2011 Macs. A future patcher release will likely fix the upgrade problems, if they have not arleady been fixed with changes in Big Sur itself.

ps: je n'ai pas encore essayé , j'essaie de trouver un iMac mi 2011 27 " avec la carte graphique en panne , pas cher, pour avoir un iMac de test   .


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2021)

herszk a dit:


> J'ai un iMac late 2013 Micropatcher Big Sur, je n'ai pas pu obtenir la 11.2 sur mon iMac comme dit précédemment mais j'ai réussi à la récupérer sur mon MacBook Air 2011 micropatché Mojave (j'ai essayé Catalina et Big Sur, c'est beaucoup trop lourd, Mojave me convient parfaitement), l'app store puis la mise à jour logiciels me proposent Big Sur 11.2, je l'ai installé via Micropatcher sur mon iMac par dessus la 11.1 sans problème.


Oui, mais qu'as-tu fais plus précisément ?

As-tu téléchargé la version complète, plus de 11 Go, créer une clé usb bootable et repatché comme la première fois. Si c'est cela, c'est ce qui était prévu à l'origine. D'ailleurs *GitHub la propose en téléchargement*, ce que je suis en train de faire. Cela n'est pas une mise à jour mais une nouvelle installation. 

Cela ne me gêne pas mais si tu as fais autrement, explique-le sur ce topic. 



sergiodadi a dit:


> Il y a un  _fork_ du _micropatcher_ original (qui semble n'être plus mis à jour depuis 3 mois ), il est développé ici et il supporte les mises à jour OTA. Ce fork utilise de plus en plus Opencore, c'est pour cette raison que les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent.


Je viens de le télécharger et, comme écrit-dessus, GitHub propose la version complète 11.2... que je suis en train de télécharger.

Je vais donc faire une nouvelle installation et j'aviserai pour la 11.3 s'il y a du nouveau.

En tout cas, merci de l'info. 



maxou56 a dit:


> comment tu as téléchargé Big Sur à l'origine ?


Sur mon MBA 2015 qui est resté avec Mojave mais est compatible avec Big Sur.

Maintenant, je ne peux plus le récupérer car il est passé sous Big Sur.


----------



## maxou56 (4 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Maintenant, je ne peux plus le récupérer car il est passé sous Big Sur.


Le MBA 2015 ?
Si oui, c'est possible de télécharger l'installateur complet. Via l'App Store.








						‎macOS Big Sur
					

‎Avec macOS Big Sur, le système d’exploitation d’ordinateur le plus avancé au monde repousse une nouvelle fois les limites du Mac. Encore plus de puissance. Encore plus d’élégance. Une expérience améliorée grâce à un design repensé. Une mise à jour de Safari d’une ampleur sans précédent. De...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2021)

Ben, j'y avais pas pensé mais en désactivant toutes les options "avancées" des mises à jour, le Store m'a proposé la 11.2 intégrale ..... 12,21 Go !
C'est parti pour 5 heures de téléchargement, et oui tout le monde n'a pas (encore ?) la fibre, en croisant les doigts pour que cela ne plante pas cette nuit. 

EDIT : Suis juste surpris d'être connecté sur le Store in english ! J'espère que Big Sur 11.2 sera bien dans la langue de Molière. 

EDIT 2 : C'est parce que je ne m'étais identifié  

Tout continue normalement in french.


----------



## sergiodadi (5 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> @chafpa :  Il y a un  _fork_ du _micropatcher_ original (qui semble n'être plus mis à jour depuis 3 mois ), il est développé ici et il supporte les mises à jour OTA. Ce fork utilise de plus en plus Opencore, c'est pour cette raison que les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent.



Barry K. Nathan a du lire mon post   . Il a posté il y a quelques heures: "_I'm planning to be active again starting sometime next week (hopefully). I'll catch up on the filed issues, pull requests, etc. at that point_."

EDIT: le patcher de  Ausdauersport reste d'actualité car il est "spécialisé" pour certains iMacs  "big-sur-micropatcher (Version dev-v0.5.4) *iMac 2009-2011 edition*"


----------



## herszk (5 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> As-tu téléchargé la version complète, plus de 11 Go, créer une clé usb bootable et repatché comme la première fois. Si c'est cela, c'est ce qui était prévu à l'origine. D'ailleurs *GitHub la propose en téléchargement*, ce que je suis en train de faire. Cela n'est pas une mise à jour mais une nouvelle installation.


Je me suis juste servi de mon mba sous Mojave pour récupérer la 11.2 puisque GitHub ne le propose pas pour Big Sur, j'ai ensuite recréé une clé bootable, inséré la version 0.5.1 du Micropatcher de GitHub et lancé une installation complète de Big Sur.


----------



## chafpa (5 Février 2021)

Mon téléchargement de cette nuit de 11.2 s'est soldé par un échec  

Et ce matin, le store me propose sur mon MBA une mise à jour de Big Sur 11.2.11.2 !

Bref, je retourne à mon point de départ.


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2021)

A priori informations sans intérêt, alors j'efface.


----------



## chafpa (5 Février 2021)

Ce matin j'ai fais une nouvelle tentative sur mon MBA et elle a réussi.

Malheureusement pour moi le lancement du patch m'est refusé sur mon iMac patché : Permission denied.

Je ne sais pourquoi car en novembre, il avait fonctionné.


----------



## chafpa (5 Février 2021)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. J'avais juste oublié de lancer les scripts en root. 

PS : Pour info le script 0.5.4 n'a jamais voulu se dézipper sur mon iMac. J'ai utilisé l'ancien et tout est


----------



## sergiodadi (6 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. J'avais juste oublié de lancer les scripts en root.





chafpa a dit:


> PS : Pour info le script 0.5.4 n'a jamais voulu se dézipper sur mon iMac. J'ai utilisé l'ancien et tout est



Bizarre, je viens d'essayer, pas de problème chez moi:


```
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads % ls -la big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4.zip
-rw-r--r--@ 1 serge  staff  70420797  6 fév 11:14 big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4.zip
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads %
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads %
```


```
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads %
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads %
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads % unzip  big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4.zip
Archive:  big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4.zip
ab3447531265cd8f94643702733d76b8f3723512
   creating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/
 extracting: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/.gitignore 
   creating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/Automator/
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/Automator/automator.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/Automator/postautomator.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/README.md 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/config-opencore.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/install-opencore.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/install-setvars.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/micropatcher.sh 
   creating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/misc-scripts/
[...]
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/EFI/boot/setvars.efi 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/Makefile 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/build-all.sh 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/setvars-enablesiparv-vb.c 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/setvars-enablesiparv.c 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/setvars-verboseboot.c 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/setvars/setvars.c 
  inflating: big-sur-micropatcher-dev-v0.5.4/unpatch.sh 
serge@iMac-de-Serge Downloads %
```


----------



## chafpa (6 Février 2021)

C'est peut-être moi qui ai fait une boulette... j'en ai (trop) l'habitude.

J'essaierai à l'occasion en téléchargeant un nouvel exemplaire.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *Point sur les "patchers" pour Big Sur (à jour au 10 décembre 2020)*​
> Comme il y a pas mal  d'intérêt pour les _patchers,_ voila une petite synthèse pour les _patchers_ pour Big Sur :



*Nouvelle version 0.5.4 du patcher  Big Sur Micropatcher de Ausdauersport :*​
*Big Sur Micropatcher* (Version 0.5.4) iMac 2009-2011 edition
ce _patcher_ est spécialisé pour les *iMac 2009-2011 si* la carte graphique de ces iMac a été changée par une carte graphique compatible "_metal_"
cette version incorpore des éléments d'OpenCore dans le but de permettre des mises à jour OTA fiables (= ne pas se retrouver avec un mac "_bricked_"  )
" Optionally you can now use a preconfigured opencore setup to enably boot and installation of Big Sur on iMac Late 2009 and Mid 2010 as well as on MacBookPro 6,x systems"
"Using the command line option patch-kexts.sh --ns you can enable Night Shift on possibly all machines."

*Cette version a été testée avec :*
Tested patch-kext.sh with release 11.2 (20D64), release 11.1 (20C59) and OTA upgrade to 11.2 (20D64) using OC 0.6.6 upgraded from Beta 11.2 (20D5042d) on iMac Late 2009 and Mid 2011. 

La prochaine version en développement est la dev-v0.5.5  
​


----------



## chafpa (10 Février 2021)

Cela ne me semble pas très clair. Sur un iMac late 2013, qu'en est-il des mises à jour ?

Est-on toujours obligé de recommencer entièrement la procédure comme le première fois ?

PS : Et donc de trouver une version compète de Big Sur comme la 11.2.1 qui vient de sortir ?


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Cela ne me semble pas très clair. Sur un iMac late 2013, qu'en est-il des mises à jour ?



Le _patcher_ " *iMac 2009-2011 edition*" est un fork du _micropatcher_ original, il est spécialisé pour les *iMac 2009 - 2011.* Il permet justement des mises à jour OTA pour ces iMacs. Je ne sais pas s'il permet les mises à jour OTA pour d'autres iMacs car ce n'est pas le but de l'auteur de supporter d'autres iMacs. 



chafpa a dit:


> Est-on toujours obligé de recommencer entièrement la procédure comme le première fois ?



Si un _patcher_ fonctionne avec les mises à jour OTA , non, sinon oui   



chafpa a dit:


> PS : Et donc de trouver une version compète de Big Sur comme la 11.2.1 qui vient de sortir ?



Certains _patchers_ proposent de les récupérer, sinon il y a plusieurs scripts qui permettent de récupérer les OS sur le site d'Apple (et donc légalement , je pense, si on possède bien sur un Mac supportant la version que l'on veut télécharger) , il y a par exemple:

gibMacOS
macos-downloader

C'est plus clair ?


----------



## chafpa (10 Février 2021)

Yes Sir


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Février 2021)

L'actualité des _patchers _au 11 février 2021 ​

*Nouvelle version (béta)   v 0.0.5 de Patched Sur de BenSova*

Une nouveauté intéressante : un menu de compatibilité  permet aux nouveaux utilisateurs de savoir comment Big Sur fonctionnera sur leur Mac.

La liste des macs supportés par Patch Sur est disponible ici .

Release Notes:

*New Features*
• The App Updater allows you to update the app without downloading the new version from GitHub. Please note that this has been tested about once and that's it, so I'm not 100% sure if it works or not. I didn't get many chances to test it because of the nature of how it works.
• macOS Update Detection allows the app to check for an update to macOS and link the instructions that explain how to update for macOS, which is about as much of the macOS updater as you are going to get for now.
• Patcher Compatibility Screen allows new users to find out how well Big Sur will work on their Mac. This is a new thing, and I need your input. It's super easy to contribute, so please head over to this GitHub repo and help out!
• Patched Sur is Now Signed so you don't have to right click on the app to open it. Just double click like every other app unless Apple revokes my certificate.
• Transitions between sections of the pre-install app. Great right?
• Clean Leftovers and Contribute Your Experiences buttons in the settings section. Contribute your experiences ties to the patcher compatibility screen.

*New Debugging Additions*
• Safe Mode forces you into the patch kexts section which prevents the app from crashing like it sometimes does. While I think I fixed the crashing, better safe than sorry.
• Extensive Logging was added, every single command prints its output to terminal. This is mostly for debugging purposes.
• Debug Mode allows the app to disable some of the system info checks when it starts. You won't need this, I only added it because I needed it to find the reason the app crashes.

*Bug Fixes*
• The Post-Install App Should No Longer Crash in theory.
• Late 2013 iMacs Can No Longer Patch Kexts because they don't need to and the micropatcher has unnecessary errors for them.
• Darker Colors Are Used for the About This Mac and Settings screen.
• The Password Bug won't happen as often
• I don't make very good commits, so some other things too

*How do I update?*
Just download Post-Install-App.dmg and replace the old post-install app with the new one on the DMG. From then on, you'll be able to update using the in-app updater.


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Just download Post-Install-App.dmg and replace the old post-install app with the new one on the DMG. From then on, you'll be able to update using the in-app updater.


Pourrais-tu préciser ? Faut-il refaire une installation de Big Sur et si oui avec quel patch ? Auparavant j'ai utilisé à 3 reprises micropatcher (11 > 11.1 > 11.2) Si non, que doit-on faire concrètement ?

Merci d'avance.  

PS : Je sais, j'en demande beaucoup mais vois-tu cela doit être lié à l'âge.


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Pourrais-tu préciser ? Faut-il refaire une installation de Big Sur et si oui avec quel patch ? Auparavant j'ai utilisé à 3 reprises micropatcher (11 > 11.1 > 11.2) Si non, que doit-on faire concrètement ?



- Si c'est pour ton iMac 2013 et si c'est pour passer de 11.2 à 11.2.1 et si tu as l'habitude du micropatcher original, tu peux  le réutiliser comme tu l'as déjà fait

- Si c'et pour ton iMac 2013 et si c'est pour passer de 11.2 à 11.2.1 et si tu veux un _patcher_ plus simple à utiliser (= avec un interface graphique), tu peux essayer Patch Sur

- Si c'est pour un iMac 2009 à 2011, il est très conseillé d'utiliser le fork de Ausdauersportler (le _micropatcher_ original a des bugs pour l'iMac 2011)

Pour tous ces patchers, il faut à chaque mise à jour, refaire l"opération. Certains patchers "_classiques_" commencent à utiliser OpenCore pour éviter d'avoir à repatcher et pour permettre des *mises à jour OTA complètes et sans problème.* À ma connaissance aucun _patcher_ "_classique_" n'y arrive complètement à l'heure actuelle.

Il y a d'autres solutions un peu plus compliquées :

1) Il existe le _patcher_ Opencore Legacy Patcher qui utilise uniquement OpenCore et qui  permet justement de ne pas patcher les fichiers sur disque. Il est encore en développement et il permet en théorie des mises à jour OTA . Il est assez récent (décembre 2020).

Le but de ce _patcher_ est assez simple, essayez de patcher  en *mémoire* et modifier le moins possible sur le disque. Il permet de  maintenir les snapshots APFS, AMFI, SIP, FileVault et d'autres fonctionnalités de sécurité activés sans aucun souci de stabilité ou de sécurité.

Il est conseillé pour:

2012+ MacBooks, iMacs and Mac Minis with native GPUs
2008+ Mac Pros with Metal capable GPUs
Attention, plusieurs  utilisateurs sur le forum Macrumors se sont retrouvés avec un Mac "_bricked_", c'est à dire un Mac inutilisable car le firmware a été remplacé par un firmware d'un Mac différent (une des méthodes d'OpenCore est de faire croire que le Mac est un modèle différent). Dans certains cas, on peut reprogrammer le firmware avec un clip du genre CH 341 :

​si ...  on a sauvegardé avant le firmware d'origine, voir l'outil ROMTool de dosdude1 pour cela.

2) Autre solution : faire soi-même une configuration personnalisée d'OpenCore, la doc est ici, certains l'ont fait sur ce forum 


PS1: je viens de lire sur le forum _macrumors_ que la mise à jour Big Sur 11.2.1 est une mise à jour complète (full installer), à confirmer ?

PS2: il fait beau, je vais faire une petite marche sur La Promenade Des Anglais


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2021)

Merci de ces éclaircissements.

Le plus sage pour moi, tant qu'un patch ne supportera pas nativement les mises à jour, c'est de continuer comme je l'ai fait jusque ici avec micropatcher. 

PS : J'ai la chance d'avoir l'iMac 27" 2019 de ma femme resté avec Catalina pour récupérer rapidement la dernière mouture de Big Sur.


----------



## Darkgam3rz (11 Février 2021)

Bonsoir

Hier soir je me suis lancé dans l’installation de Big Sur sur mon iMac fin 2012, sur un disque dur externe. J’en suis satisfait, tout fonctionne avec patched sur et post install sur. Je trouve le système très réactif, mais j’ai une question :

La version 11.2.1 est disponible, mon mac ne l’a trouve pas en passant par le système, et pareil avec l’app post install, c’est normal ?


----------



## fifi84 (11 Février 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Hier soir je me suis lancé dans l’installation de big sur sur mon iMac fin 2012, sur un disque dur externe. J’en suis satisfait, tout fonctionne avec patched sur et post install sur. Je trouve le système très réactif, mais j’ai une question :
> 
> La version 11.2.1 est disponible, mon mac ne l’a trouve pas en passant par le système, et pareil avec l’app post install, c’est normal ?


je pense que oui, vu que c'est sur un mac patché. il te faudra attendre de pouvoir télécharger 11.3 ou les mises à jour de la 11.2 seront inclues pour re-télécharger l'installateur et recommencer. Enfin je pense


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Février 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Hier soir je me suis lancé dans l’installation de big sur sur mon iMac fin 2012, sur un disque dur externe. J’en suis satisfait, tout fonctionne avec patched sur et post install sur. Je trouve le système très réactif, mais j’ai une question :
> 
> La version 11.2.1 est disponible, mon mac ne l’a trouve pas en passant par le système, et pareil avec l’app post install, c’est normal ?


Bonjour,

voir ici où il y a quelques explications sur les mises à jour de macs _patchés_ ...


----------



## Darkgam3rz (11 Février 2021)

Merci à vous deux pour les réponses, et merci d’avoir déplacé ici mon post, je n’avais pas retrouvé le topic.


----------



## kaiy75 (12 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> L'actualité des _patchers _au 11 février 2021 ​
> 
> *Nouvelle version (béta)   v 0.0.5 de Patched Sur de BenSova*
> 
> ...


Merci ! Depuis le début je tourne sur ce patch, tout fonctionne encore à merveille ! En sachant que le développeur continue de bosser dessus, notamment pour mettre à jour MacOs directement depuis l'utilitaire, sans tout réinstaller à chaque fois !


----------



## timkst (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

Sur mes 2 MacBook 2011, j’étais avec Catalina tout allait bien. Je suis passé sur Big Sur avec un patcher car il n’étaient pas compatibles et là j’ai un problème de wifi. Pas moyen de réactiver et il n'a plus d’adresse Mac wifi non plus.
Quelqu’un sait s'il faut entrer quelque chose dans le Terminal pour y remédier ou autre ? 

Merci bien à vous


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Février 2021)

timkst a dit:


> Bonjour,



Il vaut mieux poster dans le thread https://forums.macginstallation-sur-des-mac-incompatibles-big-sur pour des problèmes avec un _patcher_. Un modérateur pourrait déplacer le post ?

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Voilà qui est fait !* 



timkst a dit:


> Sur mes 2 MacBook 2011, j’étais avec Catalina tout allait bien.



Un *MacBook 2011 *n'est pas compatible avec Catalina, tu avais déjà utilisé un patcher ? Lequel ?



timkst a dit:


> Je suis passé sur Big Sur avec un patcher



Il serait intéressant de connaitre le _patcher_ utilisé ?


----------



## timkst (13 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Un *MacBook 2011 *n'est pas compatible avec Catalina, tu avais déjà utilisé un patcher ? Lequel ?
> 
> Il serait intéressant de connaitre le _patcher_ utilisé ?


Mais avec Catalina ça fonctionnait très bien. C’est avec Big Sur où j’ai un souci de wifi


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Février 2021)

L'actualité des _patchers _au 13 février 2021 

Ne pas utiliser la v 0.0.6 (bug important) mais la *v 0.0.6a*

Voir la documentation complète ici

*Nouvelle version (beta) v 0.0.6a de Patched Sur de BenSova*

Quick fix for the automatic graphics switching bug.

*Nouvelle version (beta) v 0.0.6 de Patched Sur de BenSova*

There were some bugs with the previous release. Fun fact: No new people could patch with v0.0.5, that's how bad one of the bugs was. However, that should be fixed now. I also tried to fix the Erasing bug, but I don't think it'll work all the time.

New Features​
*Automatic Graphics Switching* can now be enabled from the post-install app's settings.
*MDS is Now Disabled and Stopped* while trying to make an installer USB (this might or might not solve the erasing error)
Bug Fixes​
The *Patched Sur DMG Not Detected* popup should no longer popup unless you actually didn't leave the Patched Sur DMG mounted.
*Correct Model ID* should be in the About This Mac section of the post-install app (instead of MacBookPro9,2 unless that's your model)


----------



## timkst (13 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Un *MacBook 2011 *n'est pas compatible avec Catalina, tu avais déjà utilisé un patcher ? Lequel ?
> 
> Il serait intéressant de connaitre le _patcher_ utilisé ?











						GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs
					

A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs - GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs




					github.com
				




Merci pour ta réponse rapide c’est un super forum, vous m’avez déjà aidé plusieurs fois.
Problème résolu : j’ai downgradé de Big Sur à Catalina, les bug ont disparu.

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Février 2021)

timkst a dit:


> GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs
> 
> 
> A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs - GitHub - barrykn/big-sur-micropatcher: A primitive USB patcher for installing macOS Big Sur on unsupported Macs
> ...



Ce patcher n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques mois   



timkst a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide c’est un super forum, vous m’avez déjà aidé plusieurs fois.
> Problème résolu : j’ai downgradé de Big Sur à Catalina, les bug ont disparu.
> 
> Bon week-end à tous



Si tu veux mettre à jour en *Big Sur* , tu devrais essayer avec ce patcher :  Patched Sur qui est activement développé  (après avoir fait une ou deux sauvegarde par précaution).


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

si, après avoir _patché_ votre mac, vous voulez voir de beaux graphiques de macOS, vous pouvez 
voir la description de mon _monitoring_ dans ce  post   . La solution choisie permet de _monitorer_ beaucoup d'autres "choses" 

Voila un exemple de graphique (il y en a beaucoup d'autres dans le post


----------



## ptitju013 (14 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis ce matin mon iMac 27" refuse de démarrer.
Je n'ai pas encore pu démarrer en mode disque cible pour tester le SSD car je n'ai pas mon câble Thunderbolt. Le SSD n'a que 1 an donc ça me semble quand même étrange.

Votre avis ?

Voici le message d'erreur que j'ai :
​Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MrTom (15 Février 2021)

ptitju013 a dit:


> Depuis ce matin mon iMac 27" refuse de démarrer.
> Je n'ai pas encore pu démarrer en mode disque cible pour tester le SSD car je n'ai pas mon câble Thunderbolt. Le SSD n'a que 1 an donc ça me semble quand même étrange.



Hello,

Quelle est ta config ? Quel modèle d'iMac ? Quelle version de l'OS ?
Tu dis que le SSD a un an, comment ça se fait ?


----------



## ptitju013 (15 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Quelle est ta config ? Quel modèle d'iMac ? Quelle version de l'OS ?
> Tu dis que le SSD a un an, comment ça se fait ?



C'est un iMac 27 mi 2011
il tourne sous Catalina via le patch
J'ai mis un SSD il y a 1 an pour remplacer le vieux DD
J'ai changé la CG ATI par une Nvidia GTX 765M compatible Métal il y a 1 an également

petit up
j'ai mis mon iMac en mode disque cible ça fonctionne. Le SSD est bien lisible

Quelqu'un a une idée svp ??

Apple Hardware test : Aucun défaut

Please help me !

Si jamais quelqu'un se met a lire mon post et veut bien me répondre
L'ordi a redémarrer suite au Hardware test
J'ai lancé Onyx. Voici ce que j'obtiens si quelques peut me dire si il y a un défaut ?


```
Started file system verification on disk2s7 Mac OS
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s7
Checking the container superblock
warning: container has been mounted by APFS version 1677.60.23, which is newer than 1412.101.1
warning: disabling overallocation repairs by default; use -o to override
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Mac OS was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext compiled @ Jun 18 202
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.apfs.purgatory.55071)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s7 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s7 Mac OS
Started file system verification on disk2s5 Mac OS - Données
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s5
Checking the container superblock
warning: container has been mounted by APFS version 1677.60.23, which is newer than 1412.101.1
warning: disabling overallocation repairs by default; use -o to override
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Mac OS - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext compiled @ Jun 18 202
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk2s5 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2s5 Mac OS - Données
```


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Février 2021)

L'actualité des patchers au 16 février 2021 [patcher : Patched Sur] ​
v0.0.7 Beta​Repository: BenSova/Patched-Sur · Tag: v0.0.7 · Commit: 95adf1d · Released by: BenSova
Guess what? The most annoying bug is.... fixed! Thanks to @Crashed-Disk for the fix! Patched Sur will completely disable spotlight indexing while creating the USB installer to prevent the well hated "Erasing 0%.... 10%... (1x250)" error.
Bug Fixes​
*The Erasing Error is Gone*
General Improvements​
*The Post-Install app launches faster now*
You can *disable graphics switching* with the post-install app now.
I've already explained updating the patcher, so you should know how to do it now. Also, after a lot of spamming you guys with updates, I'll stop for a little while to start working on clean install support. Remember to contribute your experiences for new users (I don't have to update the app for that) and if you run into any problems _search through the issue list first_ then either tag along to an existing issue or make a new one if there's no already one. My DMs are open and I'm happy to help with anything.
—
This release has 5 assets:

Patched-Sur.dmg
Post-Install-App.dmg
Post-Install-Extra.zip
Source code (zip)
Source code (tar.gz)
Visit the release page to download them.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2021)

Bonjour quelqu'un a tenté l'installation sur un iMac 14,3 (celui de ma signature: 21.5'' fin 2013 avec *Fusion Drive* ET *carte graphique* Nvidia), ou à défaut une config qui s'y apparente ? Car même sur les forums anglophones il semble n'y avoir qu'un seul rapport datant de début novembre comme quoi Big Sur fonctionnerait bien sur cette machine, sauf celles ayant un Fusion Drive... Mais aucune nouvelle depuis...


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2021)

Le mien est un 27" late 2013, FD avec carte Nvidia et Big Sur patché avec micropatcher fonctionne.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Le mien est un 27" late 2013, FD avec carte Nvidia et Big Sur patché avec micropatcher fonctionne.


Merci pour ton témoignage ! Cependant sur tes captures d’Utilitaire de disque, on dirait que ton Fusion Drive est « cassée » (le disque dur et le ssd ont l’air séparés). Dans « Présentation », as-tu bien activé l’affichage complet de tous les volumes ?

Merci d’avance. Car c’est vraiment ma crainte que la mise à niveau ralentisse le Mac ou pire casse le fusion drive...


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2021)

@chafpa
Même question qu'en réponse        #266      , tu as un SSD de 121 Go qui est totalement vide, indiquant que tu avais de base un FusionDrive. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> @chafpa
> Même question qu'en réponse        #266      , tu as un SSD de 121 Go qui est totalement vide, indiquant que tu avais de base un FusionDrive. Est-ce le cas ?


Oui, mon iMac a toujours été en Fusion Drive, acheté neuf sur l'Apple Store.

Et dans ma capture d'écran, c'est bien l'affichage de tous les appareils.

En fait je me demande à quoi sert ce SSD depuis que j'ai patché mon iMac pour Big Sur. Je ne me souviens pas comment cela était avec Catalina.


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, mon iMac a toujours été en Fusion Drive, acheté neuf sur l'Apple Store.


Eh bien tu as confirmation que celui-ci est cassé, mais est-ce voulu ?


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2021)

Non, pas du tout. Je n'y ai jamais rien fait.

Est-ce "réparable" ?


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Non, pas du tout. Je n'y ai jamais rien fait.
> 
> Est-ce "réparable" ?


Comme tu as installé macOS Big Sur, malheureusement non ! Par défaut, la racine de ton disque dur qui englobe le SSD de 121 Go et le disque dur à plateaux qui je suppose est au minimum de 1 To, aurait dû porté à la racine le nom de FusionDrive et ce n'est pas le cas.

Si tu veux bénéficier de la partie SSD, tu es bon pour tout recommencer, il te faudra impérativement recréer l'option FusionDrive en suivant les directives officielles de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207584 ...comme ton iMac n'est pas éligible pour macOS Big Sur, je me demande comment ça se passera avec un patch ?


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> .comme ton iMac n'est pas éligible pour macOS Big Sur, je me demande comment ça se passera avec un patch ?


@chafpa si tu tentes de reconstruire le fusion drive et réinstaller Big Sur, je serais très intéressé par ton retour en tout cas. Car j'imagine qu'il faut passer obligatoirement par une réinstallation de Catalina --> puis Big Sur patché... En espérant que le patch de Big Sur ne détruise pas automatiquement les Fusion Drive...


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2021)

Oui, pas sorti de l'auberge .... peut-être en essayant de réinstaller Catalina, après application de la procédure Apple, et en restant avec Catalina ?

Je viens d'aller voir celui de ma femme, un iMac 27" Retina FD 2019, et j'ai la hiérarchie suivante sur l'utilitaire disque :

Fusion Drive à la racine, capacité de 1,03 To vu que le SSD doit faire 32 Go au max.
- Conteneur Disk2
........      Macintosh HD
........      Macintosh HD-Données


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2021)

En tout cas tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## chafpa (16 Février 2021)

No problème .... je m'y attelle bientôt (j'ai déjà fait une clé usb bootable avec Catalina) !


----------



## chafpa (17 Février 2021)

Voilà :


----------



## mat1696 (17 Février 2021)

Cool! Tu as donc dû réinstaller Catalina vierge, puis Big Sur, puis transférer tes données, c’est ça ?


----------



## Darkgam3rz (18 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Alors après une bonne semaine de tests sur iMac 2012, tout fonctionne, le démarrage est un peu long, 1 minutes 35, mais qu’est ce que c’est fluide et réactif après !!!

Actuellement Big Sur est sur un disque dur externe, je pensais prendre un SSD pour le remplacer, vous en pensez quoi ? Il sera connecté en USB3, sans trim, vous en pensez quoi ? C’est fiable et plus rapide où il est préférable de rester sur un disque dur classique sur mon iMac de 2012 ??


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> PS : Et donc de trouver une version compète de Big Sur comme la 11.2.1 qui vient de sortir ?



Le "Full Installer" de 11.2.1 vient de sortir  



sergiodadi a dit:


> Le _patcher_ " *iMac 2009-2011 edition*" est un fork du _micropatcher_ original, il est spécialisé pour les *iMac 2009 - 2011.* Il permet justement des mises à jour OTA pour ces iMacs. Je ne sais pas s'il permet les mises à jour OTA pour d'autres iMacs car ce n'est pas le but de l'auteur de supporter d'autres iMacs.
> Si un _patcher_ fonctionne avec les mises à jour OTA , non, sinon oui
> 
> Certains _patchers_ proposent de les récupérer, sinon il y a plusieurs scripts qui permettent de récupérer les OS sur le site d'Apple (et donc légalement , je pense, si on possède bien sur un Mac supportant la version que l'on veut télécharger) , il y a par exemple:
> ...



Le "Full Installer"  est disponible avec ces utilitaires 


```
Available Products:

1. macOS Big Sur 11.2.1 (20D75)
   - 071-05432 - Added 2021-02-15 18:03:05 - 12.21 GB
```


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Voilà :



Le "_full installer_"* Big Sur 11.2.1* vient juste de sortir, tu n'as plus qu'à recommencer


----------



## chafpa (18 Février 2021)

mat1696 a dit:


> Cool! Tu as donc dû réinstaller Catalina vierge, puis Big Sur, puis transférer tes données, c’est ça ?


Oui pour Catalina mais mon clone de Big Sur n'était pas accessible pour y récupérer mes données. Il était visible dans l'utilitaire de disque mais nulle part ailleurs !

N'ayant pas grand chose à perdre, j'ai restaurer mon clone de Big Sur avec CCC et le résultat est là. tout est OK 



sergiodadi a dit:


> Le "_full installer_"* Big Sur 11.2.1* vient juste de sortir, tu n'as plus qu'à recommencer


Nan, j'attendrai le 11.3, suis quand même pas maso !


----------



## maxou56 (18 Février 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> Actuellement Big Sur est sur un disque dur externe, je pensais prendre un SSD pour le remplacer, vous en pensez quoi ? Il sera connecté en USB3, sans trim, vous en pensez quoi ? C’est fiable et plus rapide où il est préférable de rester sur un disque dur classique sur mon iMac de 2012 ??


Bonjour,
Un SSD c'est mieux (si l'os est en AFPS), même en USB3 (limité à env 450Mo/s).
Pour la TRIM il faut bien choisir un modèle où l'absence de TRIM a peu d'impact, comme par exemple le MX500 de Crucial.


----------



## sergiodadi (20 Février 2021)

L'actualité des _patchers_ au 20 février 2021 [_patcher_ Micropatcher Automator (iMac 2009-2011 Edition) ]  ​

Un GUI (_Graphical User Interface_) est maintenant disponible pour le _patcher_ spécialisé pour les iMac 2009-2011. Le site est ici. 
Ce GUI est développé par Ausdauersportler, l'auteur du patcher modifié pour les iMacs 2009-2011.

Ayant à ma disposition un iMac mi 2011 de test, je l'ai essayé  avec *Big Sur 11.2.1* (voir ici) et il fonctionne sans problème, voilà les étapes :

La création de la clef USB d'installation :











​
Après l'installation habituelle de Big Sur, voilà l'application des patchs :


​
Et voilà, après l'installation habituelle, un iMac mi-2011 en Big Sur 11.2.1 

​
Voila la procédure :

Download the latest release here: Download
Format your USB drive as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with GUID Partition Scheme using Disk Utility.
Open the downloaded Disk Image and open MicropatcherAutomator.app
Follow instructions in the application on how to create a bootable Big Sur USB for your unsupported Mac.
When the process completes, press the Restart button to restart your Mac.
Hold the Option key immediately after powering on your Mac, and select EFI Boot.
In case the Mac stopped restart your Mac, then hold the Option key immediately, and select Install macOS Big Sur. Otherwise just select Install macOS Big Sur. You have got an OpenCore installation on your EFI Boot, see Notes below.
Follow the instructions displayed on the screen to install macOS Big Sur.
After installing macOS Big Sur, boot back to the USB.
At the Utilities menu, select Post-Install Automator
Follow the instructions in the app to apply post-install patches for your Mac to work properly.
When complete, a dialog will appear. Press the Restart button to restart to complete your installation.
If things do not work as intended try a PRAM or NVRAM reset.
Using this tool on iMac Late 2009, Mid 2010, Mid 2011 or MacBookPro6,x models adds a working OpenCore installation to the EFI partition of the USB installer medium. You have to use exactly this OpenCore version to boot into the installer and later into the Big Sur installation. When starting your computer press alt/option select the EFI Boot partition. You will get another OpenCore GUI Boot selection. Select your Big Sur installation disc !

Rappel : ce patcher nécessite d'avoir changé la carte graphique par une carte graphique compatible _metal (voir _ ici) , il demande donc un minimum de connaissances logicielles et matérielles .


----------



## tristanWX (21 Février 2021)

Bonjour que pensez vous installer Mac OS Big Sur sur un iMac 21" de 2011 avec 8go de ram
si c’est possible est il possible avoir un Tuto svp
il test actuellement sur la dernier version Mac OS qu’il peut supporter


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> il test actuellement sur la dernier version Mac OS qu’il peut supporter


Ton iMac 2011 ne peut pas dépasser macOS High Sierra. Le seul patch disponible n'est prévu que les iMac de 2013. De plus comme ton iMac ne doit pas posséder de SSD, je te déconseillerais de le faire si c'était possible.


----------



## tristanWX (21 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ton iMac 2011 ne peut pas dépasser macOS High Sierra. Le seul patch disponible n'est prévu que les iMac de 2013. De plus comme ton iMac ne doit pas posséder de SSD, je te déconseillerais de le faire si c'était possible.


Merci et oui il y’a encore son disque dur plateau je pense peu être mettre un ssd


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> si c’est possible est il possible avoir un Tuto svp


Tu peux aller lire ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-sur-des-mac-incompatibles-big-sur.1347123/page-15


----------



## sergiodadi (22 Février 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour que pensez vous installer Mac OS Big Sur sur un iMac 21" de 2011 avec 8go de ram
> si c’est possible est il possible avoir un Tuto svp
> il test actuellement sur la dernier version Mac OS qu’il peut supporter



Oui, c'est possible , mais pas évident, je l'ai fait sur *2 iMacs mi 2011 27 pouces*. C'est aussi possible pour un iMac mi 2011 21 pouces 

A mon avis, avant de se lancer , il faut:

avoir changé la carte graphique par un modèle compatible _metal (_c'est indispensable, sinon l'iMac sera quasiment inutilisable)
avoir un disque SSD
"être à l'aise" au point de vue matériel pour démonter l'iMac  (Ifixit aide beaucoup)  et logiciel (pour utiliser un _patcher_)
lire et comprendre le post numéro 1 de ce thread (changement de carte graphique)
lire et comprendre le post numéro 1 de ce thread (_patcher_)
lire le fil qu'a donné @Sly54
EDIT + vérifier ses applications (toutes les applications en 32 bits ne fonctionneront plus)

Quelques _tutos_:
Voir la description du changement d'une carte graphique ici (*AMD WX4130*)

Voir la description du changement d'une autre carte graphique ici (*AMD 4150*)

Voir la description d'une première installation de Big Sur ici avec le patcher "_micropatcher original__"_

Voir la description d'une deuxième installation de Big Sur ici avec le GUI du _micropatcher_ modifié

Voila le résultat 

Voir la pièce jointe 215631




Locke a dit:


> Ton iMac 2011 ne peut pas dépasser macOS High Sierra. Le seul patch disponible n'est prévu que les iMac de 2013.



Non, il y des _patchers_ pour des Imacs 2009-2011 avant 2013 et un des _patchers_ est d'ailleurs spécialisé pour ces iMacs 



Locke a dit:


> De plus comme ton iMac ne doit pas posséder de SSD, je te déconseillerais de le faire si c'était possible.



On est d'accord 



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu peux aller lire ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-sur-des-mac-incompatibles-big-sur.1347123/page-15



D'ailleurs, il faudrait peut-être déplacer ce post dans ce fil ?


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui, c'est possible , mais pas évident, je l'ai fait sur *2 iMacs mi 2011 27 pouces*. C'est aussi possible pour un iMac mi 2011 21 pouces


Oh, mais je sais que c'est possible, mais il faut bidouiller et installer un SSD sinon ce sera la misère et à quoi bon installer cette version dans un iMac qui a 10 ans d'âge et matériellement parlant plus au goût du jour. Ne pas oublier et préciser que toutes les applications en 32 bits ne fonctionneront plus du tout et là beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont à la ramasse après installation !


----------



## Darkgam3rz (23 Février 2021)

bonjour à tous,

retour d'expérience après 15j sous Big Sur...

Le système est réactif, et tout fonctionne de mon coté que ce soit hardware ou software, un vrai régal au quotidien, j'en viens même à me demander pourquoi  a éjecté l'imac 2012 ! (hors complot d'obsolescence programmée)

La roue multicolore ne s'affiche même plus quand le système vient de démarrer et que je clique sur paramètres, pas de micro lag, rien et pourtant Big Sur a été installé sur un disque dur externe contenant Catalina à jour, ce n'est donc pas une installation clean.

Un grand merci au forum en tout cas !


----------



## sergiodadi (23 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Oh, mais je sais que c'est possible,



Tu as pourtant écris:  "Le seul patch disponible n'est prévu que les iMac de 2013." . Cela signifie bien qu'il n'existe pas de patch pour les iMacs mi 2011 , non ?  .C'est pour cela que j'ai précisé que le patch  existe pour un mi 2011 !  Bon, enfin, c'est pas grave, pas de problème.



Locke a dit:


> mais il faut bidouiller et installer un SSD sinon ce sera la misère et à quoi bon installer cette version dans un iMac qui a 10 ans d'âge et matériellement parlant plus au goût du jour.



Peu importe  qu'il ne soit pas "_au goût du jour_" s'il fonctionne et s'il satisfait l'utilisateur avec ses besoins , c'est le principal  . Oui, il faut "_bidouiller_" comme tu dis , mais des utilisateurs aiment ça et plusieurs ont _patché_ leur mac dans ce forum et des centaines dans les forums USA.

Tiens je viens de voir  le post précédent , encore un _utilisateur patcher_ content de plus  



Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier et préciser que toutes les applications en 32 bits ne fonctionneront plus du tout et là beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont à la ramasse après installation !



Pour ma part, je pense qu'il ne faut , ni décourager , ni encourager les _patchers_ et les changements de carte graphique. Par contre , il faut montrer les *avantages* et les *inconvénients*,  et bien préciser les *risques* et les *dangers*, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Ensuite c'est l'utilisateur qui décide s'il doit se lancer ou non dans les modifications matérielles et logicielles.

L'utilisateur dont l'iMac est son unique   outil professionnel ne va probablement pas faire ces modifications, il est assez grand pour comprendre ça et prendre la bonne décision et comme j'ai déjà dit "*je ne conseille pas *de passer en Big Sur, *je conseille éventuellement un patcher pour un iMac* *si* la personne veut passer en Big Sur, ce n'est pas du tout la même chose ..." .

Bonne journée, tes interventions,  sans bidouillage  , sont réellement appréciées sans aucun problème


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonne journée, tes interventions, sans bidouillage  , sont réellement appréciées sans aucun problème


Oh, mais je te comprends très bien étant donné que je suis moi-même très bidouilleur, mais je n'encouragerais jamais un membre dans cette voie-là pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il n'y aucun filet de secours, ça passe ou ça casse. Quand on a du matériel à disposition, aucun problème, mais par expérience en traînant dans différents forums, il s'avère que la plupart sautent le pas sans avoir fait de sauvegardes !

Ayant eu aussi un iMac 27" de 2011, je connais très bien l'intérieur et toutes les pièces détachées. Ton point de vue je le partage, mais pas celui de le partager avec un membre qui n'a aucune expérience, le bon outillage, les bonnes adresses et surtout deux mains gauches. Cela ne veut pas dire que c'est réservé à une élite, que c'est chasse gardée, non, mais de base il faut être très, très, bon bricoleur, avoir un peu de bon sens, de la patience et du temps.


----------



## Shadownet (25 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

L'installation de 11.2.2 sur un macpro 5,1 via software update (OTA) s'est passée sans problème (open core 0.6.6)


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

j’ai installé sur mon iMac late 2009 une quadro K4100M que j’ai flashe avec le firmware de nick22

je suis tombé un peu tard sur ce forum et j’ai installé big sur avec pas la meilleure méthode, opencore legacy patcher. Du coup j’ai un son catastrophique , des performances graphique divisées par 2 comparé à high sierra et j’ai la trouille de faire les mise à jour OTA car mon iMac est détecté comme un de 2015 retina. Faudrait pas qu’à la prochaine mise à jour il me flash mon firmware avec un de 2015.

Vous me confirmez bien que la meilleure méthode est le micro patcher Automator 2009-2011?

Au plaisir  de vous lire


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> J’ai installé sur mon iMac late 2009 une quadro K4100M que j’ai flashe avec le firmware de nick22
> 
> je suis tombé un peu tard sur ce forum et j’ai installé big sur avec pas la meilleure méthode, opencore legacy patcher.



OLP fonctionne bien avec certains macs, dont le MacPro, mais pas très bien avec les iMacs 2009-2011...



Miou09 a dit:


> des performances graphique divisées par 2 comparé à high sierra



La carte est bien vue comme  _metal _géré ?






Miou09 a dit:


> et j’ai la trouille de faire les mise à jour OTA car mon iMac est détecté comme un de 2015 retina. Faudrait pas qu’à la prochaine mise à jour il me flash mon firmware avec un de 2015.
> 
> Vous me confirmez bien que la meilleure méthode est le micro patcher Automator 2009-2011?



Pour les* iMacs 2009-2011*, il n'y a aucun doute. Ausdauersport  est "spécialisé" pour ces iMacs et a :

fait un _fork_ du _patcher_ original , voir ici
fait un _fork_ du GUI automator, voir ici
fait un _fork_ de Open Legacy Patcher, voir ici  (encore trop récent , ne pas utiliser pour le moment, il est probable que c'est l'avenir)

Le _patcher_ _fork_ du GUI Automator est conseillé actuellement pour les iMacs 2009-2011, je l'ai utilisé  récemment  sur un iMac 27 " mi 2011  de test sans aucun problème, voir ce   post 

Je te conseille de faire un _clean install_ bien sur (formatage complet du disque entier)


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> La carte est bien vue comme  _metal _géré ?


Merci pour toutes ces réponses,

Je suis en train d’installer GUI Automator et ayant formaté mon SSD je ne sais pas si elle la carte graphique était gérée métal. J’espère que tout fonctionnera

Journée de tests en perspective car en plus aujourd’hui je dois recevoir une quadro k3100M (je me suis planté sur ebay en faisant des offres), je vais flasher cette carte, la tester et sûrement la mettre en vente ou trouver un iMac en panne pour l’y mettre dedans


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

Bon j’ai tout réinstallé en clean install tout fonctionne mais le wifi se coupe au bout de 2minutesj’en ai marre j’y étais presque 
des idées ?


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> Bon j’ai tout réinstallé en clean install tout fonctionne mais le wifi se coupe au bout de 2minutesj’en ai marre j’y étais presque
> des idées ?


Edit: tout fonctionne en redémarrant sur HS je n'avais plus de wifi non plus j'ai débranché rebranché la nappe et ça remarche, j'avais du la débrancher en manipulant les entrailles de la bête. 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouvel iMac, je passe de high sierra à bigsur, l'interface est vraiment sympas

je conserve une version de high Sierra au cas où, j'aurais donc 2 disque sur mon iMac :

     - HDD 1000GO = 1 partition avec une clean install de high Sierra 1 partition de données
     - SSD    480GO= BigSur

Demain je reçois l'adaptateur pour installer mon SSD à la place du Superdrive et je pourrais enfin refermer la bête pour un bon moment je l'espère.

j'hésite à faire la mise à jour 11.2.2, je pense que je vais m'abstenir vu que tout fonctionne

petite bonus j'obtient de meilleures performances graphique sous BigSur (OS Bidouillé) que sur HighSierra (OS Supporté)


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> Edit: tout fonctionne



Content que mes posts servent   



Miou09 a dit:


> j'hésite à faire la mise à jour 11.2.2, je pense que je vais m'abstenir vu que tout fonctionne



En OTA, oui, je déconseille aussi sur ce type d'iMac ... ! 

Tu peux attendre que le _Full Installer_ de *Big Sur 11.2.2 *soit disponible (s'il sera un jour disponible) et refaire la même procédure


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu peux attendre que le _Full Installer_ de *Big Sur 11.2.2 *soit disponible (s'il sera un jour disponible) et refaire la même procédure


Quand on réinstalle, les données personnelles sont supprimées ou ça fait juste une mise à jour ?


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> Quand on réinstalle, les données personnelles sont supprimées ou ça fait juste une mise à jour ?



Non, les données personnelles ne sont pas supprimées. Il faut bien sur ne pas _reformater_ le disque avec "_utilitaire de disque_" quand on a le menu d'installation  , il y a bien "*mettre à niveau*" , pas de panique 




Tu as bien _metal_ géré maintenant ?


----------



## Miou09 (1 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu as bien _metal_ géré maintenant ?


oui


----------



## sergiodadi (2 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu peux attendre que le _Full Installer_ de *Big Sur 11.2.2 *soit disponible (s'il sera un jour disponible) et refaire la même procédure



Le _Full Installer_ est disponible depuis quelques heures


----------



## Miou09 (3 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Le _Full Installer_ est disponible depuis quelques heures


Je pense que je vais m'abstenir, vu le temps que j'ai passé et le nombre de fois où j'ai du réinstaller macOS, en plus cette version n'apporte pas grand chose apparement pour les iMac.

La frayeur de ma vie, après avoir démonté ma carte graphique, l'iMac ne voulait plus démarrer. Rien à faire puis, en examinant de plus près, j'ai vu qu'une résistance était arrachée.  Je l'ai ressoudée et ça remarche

Je ne sais pas si ça à été traité ici mais j'ai relocalisé la sonde de température sur le headsink du GPU d'autant plus qu'elle ne sert plus au super drive vu que j'ai monté un SSD. Apparement ca réglerait un souci de lancement du ventilateur quand la carte monte en température car dans Macs fan control effectivement la temperature ne s'affiche pas

​
Voici quelques photos de l'intérieur de la bête avant de refermer, tout est propre nickel




​


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> en plus cette version n'apporte pas grand chose apparement pour les iMac.


En effet .



Miou09 a dit:


> La frayeur de ma vie, après avoir démonté ma carte graphique, l'iMac ne voulait plus démarrer. Rien à faire puis, en examinant de plus près, j'ai vu qu'une résistance était arrachée.  Je l'ai ressoudée et ça remarche






Miou09 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça à été traité ici


Ici, je ne sais plus, mais il y a un post sur *macrumors* qui détaille tout cela:  The GPU die temperature sensor problem! C'est une bonne solution 
​


Miou09 a dit:


> mais j'ai relocalisé la sonde de température sur le headsink du GPU d'autant plus qu'elle ne sert plus au super drive vu que j'ai monté un SSD. Apparement ca réglerait un souci de lancement du ventilateur quand la carte monte en température car dans Macs fan control effectivement la temperature ne s'affiche pas


Bizarre, j'ai bien l'affichage pour mon iMac :
​
Cela permet de vérifier qu'il n'y a pas trop de différence entre la température du _core_ (*35 degrés*) et la température du radiateur (*38 degrés*) et donc que le montage est correct 

L'affichage doit dépendre de la carte graphique (*AMD WX4130* pour moi) et/ou du vBIOS.


----------



## Miou09 (3 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Ici, je ne sais plus, mais il y a un post sur *macrumors* qui détaille tout cela:  The GPU die temperature sensor problem! C'est une bonne solution


Dans l’article que tu cites, ils dit qu’aucun Vbios n’est en capacité de fournir la bonne info de température, donc je sais pas trop. C’est peut-être que que les cartes nvidia.

Avant ce mod ma carte était bouillante pendant les benchmark et plus maintenant.

j’ai donc un réel gain


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> Dans l’article que tu cites, ils dit qu’aucun Vbios n’est en capacité de fournir la bonne info de température, donc je sais pas trop.



Moi non plus, c'est pour cela que je disais que c'était bizarre. Peut-être que  l'auteur voulait dire que certaines cartes donnent la bonne température (puisque elle est bien affichée dans certains cas) mais MacOS ne sait pas traiter cette information et ne peut donc pas piloter le ventilateur.



Miou09 a dit:


> C’est peut-être que que les cartes nvidia.



Il y a des cartes K4100M qui affiche la température, regarde ici . J'imagine qu'il y a différents modèles comme pour les cartes AMD, d'ailleurs.




Tout cela est bizarre mais le principal est que tout soit OK, en effet


----------



## Miou09 (3 Mars 2021)

bizarre que je n'ai pas la température du GPU, peu être due au fait que c'est un 11.1 (late 2009)


----------



## chafpa (4 Mars 2021)

Mis à jour en 11.2.2 faite avec micropatcher sur mon iMac 27" late 2013 FD.

Tout semble fonctionner mais vivement qu'un patch soit publié pour faire les mises à jour sans devoir reprendre tout de zéro


----------



## kaiy75 (7 Mars 2021)

Hello ! Moi j'attends toujours la version 1.0 de Patched Sur par le développeur Bensova afin de mettre à jour sans tout réinstaller


----------



## sergiodadi (7 Mars 2021)

L'actualité des patchers au 7 mars 2021 [patcher : Patched Sur]  ​
La version v0.1.0 Beta de Patched Sur est sortie ​
Voir la documentation ici .

It's been a long time since I claimed I was going to add this feature. November. It's March of the next year now and a lot of different things stood in the way of releasing this. But, it's finally here. macOS updating support in the post-install app is finally here, no USB needed. I started this, left for lunch, and did some cleaning, then came back to it almost done. I have to say a big thanks to @ASentientBot for not only looking into one of my problems but rewriting his code to work with Patched Sur. Also thanks to all my alpha testers, including u/John_val, u/fromeister2009, Mr. Macintosh, and Emperor Epitaph, for testing and helping me find solutions to some bugs.

New Features​
You can now update macOS from the post-install app, with no USB or constant intervention required throughout the install process. Click a button, walk away for a while, patch your kexts, then you're done.
The Patch Kexts section no longer requires a USB installer, unless you don't have my fork of the micropatcher downloaded (which both v0.1.0 pre-install and post-install download)
There's now an update notification feature for both macOS and the patcher app, just open the post-install app and click Update macOS > Configure Notifications > then configure it.
The patcher app can now be auto-updated, you can configure it in the same place as the update notifications
Under Settings, you can show the logs for Patch Kexts. This is in case it fails but falls through.
At the creating install media, starting os install, and downloading InstallAssistant views, there's now some text under the "What it's doing" bar that gives even more precise detail about what it's doing.
Bug Fixes & Improvements​
It now uses my fork of the micropatcher which should prevent the "Plug-In Installer USB To Continue" from showing up as often.
The version of patcher is now shown in the corner of the app
The pre-install app now uses a cheap workaround for quitting all windows when the main window is closed (Thanks @Solomon-Wood)
Patched Sur now supports downloading InstallAssistants with multiple sizes (how did Apple even manage that...)
There it is! Patched Sur v0.1.0... I've been excited for this release for so long. It's finally done. This core feature is amazing. It's going to make using a patched macOS install so much nicer. I've used it a couple of times and it's just so nice to use. Less opportunities for error with a way quicker process. This is what I wanted this patcher to become. And it's not even done yet.



kaiy75 a dit:


> Hello ! Moi j'attends toujours la version 1.0 de Patched Sur par le développeur Bensova afin de mettre à jour sans tout réinstaller


Il t'a entendu, la version *v 0.1.0 beta* est sortie il y a quelques heures


----------



## chafpa (7 Mars 2021)

Waouh, vais pouvoir le tester quand Big Sur 11.2.3 sortira mais ce patch prendra-t-il la succession de ce qu'à fait micropatcher ?

Ou bien faudra-t-il refaire une première install d'un "fullinstaller" avec pour qu'il puisse fonctionner ensuite ?

PS : Pas trop compris les explications données


----------



## kaiy75 (7 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> L'actualité des patchers au 7 mars 2021 [patcher : Patched Sur]  ​
> *La version v0.1.0 Beta de Patched Sur est sortie *
> 
> Voir la documentation ici


Oh yes, merci, quelle bonne nouvelle ! Je vais enfin pouvoir mettre à jour, je suis toujours sur la version de macOS Big Sur sortie en Novembre, jamais mis à jour par flemmardise, eheheh

Je ferai un retour en bonne et due forme ici même de la mise à jour via Patched Sur 0.1.0


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Mars 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Waouh, vais pouvoir le tester quand Big Sur 11.2.3 sortira mais ce patch prendra-t-il la succession de ce qu'à fait micropatcher ?



Il y a plusieurs _patchers_ avec des développements très actifs, particulièrement :

Patched Sur
Opencore-Legacy-Patcher



chafpa a dit:


> Ou bien faudra-t-il refaire une première install d'un "fullinstaller" avec pour qu'il puisse fonctionner ensuite ?
> 
> PS : Pas trop compris les explications données



_Patcher_ un système déjà  _patché_ avec un _patcher_ différent me semble risqué ...  Il serait probablement prudent de "_dépatcher"_  avant:

L'option, existe pour le _micropatcher_:
"For what it's worth, patch-kexts.sh has a -u command line option for undoing the kext patches "


----------



## chafpa (8 Mars 2021)

Bien pris note mais avec micropatcher, je n'ai pas fait autre chose que les 2 premiers scripts. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de passer les 2 derniers.

Par contre, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un script "unpatch" ....


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> L'actualité des patchers au 7 mars 2021 [patcher : Patched Sur]  ​
> *La version v0.1.0 Beta de Patched Sur est sortie *
> 
> Voir la documentation ici .



Petit retour rapide car tout s'est très bien passé, en une heure c'était plié, je suis passé de la version 11.0 à la version 11.2.2 directement (je n'avais pas fait les mises à jour intermédiaires) :

J'ai actualisé Patched Sur vers 0.1.0
J'ai cliqué sur Update MacOS, après avoir rentré mon mot de passe afin de désactiver l'AMFI, le soft a lancé le téléchargement des nouveaux Kexts et de l'OS (environ 30 minutes avec la fibre).
Quelques fenêtres explicatives plus tard, un clic suffit pour installer la mise à jour, le Mac redémarre.
Je patche les Kexts via Patched Sur, dernier redémarrage.
Tout est OK ! Sauf petit bug bizarre : mes widgets de mon centre de notifications se sont réinitialisés, j'ai donc dû les reconfigurer. Mais bon, c'est la seule bizarrerie que j'ai remarquée !

​


----------



## Shadownet (8 Mars 2021)

J'ai appliqué la mise à jour OTA de BigSur (11.2.3) sans problème via opencore 0.6.7 (sur mon macpro 5,1)


----------



## Darkgam3rz (9 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Mise à jour avec Patched Sur vers macOS 11.2.3 sans aucun problème, je ne peux pas vous dire combien de temps cela à pris, mais au retour chez moi, tout était fait, je n'ai eu qu'à appliquer le patch kexts pour retrouver le wifi, et faire un reboot.

Ma version de Safari est la 14.0.3, je ne sais pas si la mise à jour de l'os contient aussi la mise à jour de safari ou si elle doit être faite séparément.


----------



## globetribe (9 Mars 2021)

@sergiodadi  Salut, me revoilà à nouveau

Je viens de me lancer dans l'install de Big Sur. J'ai suivi tes traces et utilisé le micropatcher de notre ami allemand. J'ai utilisé un vieux disque dur externe en USB pour la manip. Il m'arrive un truc assez bizarre, tu vas peut être pouvoir m'aider (encore une fois).

J'ai lancé l'automator depuis Catalina avec le bootloader OC. Pour la première tentative j'avais ejecté la SD, au reboot, je presse la touche option >> écran noir.  Je me dis que c'est un problème de boot, je remets donc la SD. Là j'ai bien l'écran de boot qui me propose de choisir ma partition. Je choisis Install macOS Big Sur. Ça charge et j'arrive sur la pomme qui charge, puis un écran gris avec la souris mais absolument rien d'autre.

Quand je regarde le pas à pas, je vois que nulle part on m'a demandé de choisir l'EFI Boot (Etape 6). Est-ce que ça te parle comme problème ? Pour info, le disque dur externe que j'ai utilisé est pas tout jeune. Qui plus est, je suis parti de Catalina pour faire l'install et pas de High Sierra... Je sais pas bien si ça peut avoir un impact... au cas où. Idem, impossible de faire un PRAM reset tant que j'avais pas rebooté avec OC sur Catalina. Tout cela me semble bien étrange.

Je suis en train de recommencer la procédure avec une SD montée sur un adaptateur USB (je n'ai pas de clé suffisamment costaud), je te tiendrai au courant.

JF


----------



## globetribe (10 Mars 2021)

J'ai ressayé à nouveau en effaçant Catalina, en reformattant le disque comme il faut avec schéma GUUID, avec une carte SD (d'ailleurs on peut faire l'install via une carte SD ?), rien n'y fait. J'ai toujours l'écran noir au démarrage et donc pas de bootscreen en appuyant sur alt/option y compris en branchant un écran externe.... m'en vais aller lire le readme sur le fork github histoire de voir si ce prob a été documenté.


----------



## Darkgam3rz (10 Mars 2021)

Bonjour vdd

En fait c’est sur clé usb je crois, l’installation est vraiment d’une simplicité avec les dernières versions, il faut aussi bien respecter la procédure de création de clé usb bootable.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi  Salut, me revoilà à nouveau
> 
> Je viens de me lancer dans l'install de Big Sur. J'ai suivi tes traces et utilisé le micropatcher de notre ami allemand. J'ai utilisé un vieux disque dur externe en USB pour la manip. Il m'arrive un truc assez bizarre, tu vas peut être pouvoir m'aider (encore une fois).
> 
> J'ai lancé l'automator depuis Catalina avec le bootloader OC. Pour la première tentative j'avais ejecté la SD, au reboot, je presse la touche option >> écran noir.



C'est normal, la touche Alt n'est plus du tout active après le changement de carte AMD...



globetribe a dit:


> Je me dis que c'est un problème de boot, je remets donc la SD. Là j'ai bien l'écran de boot qui me propose de choisir ma partition. Je choisis Install macOS Big Sur. Ça charge et j'arrive sur la pomme qui charge, puis un écran gris avec la souris mais absolument rien d'autre.
> 
> Quand je regarde le pas à pas, je vois que nulle part on m'a demandé de choisir l'EFI Boot (Etape 6). Est-ce que ça te parle comme problème ?



Oui, j'ai eu ce même comportement ( voir le post ici où Ausdauersportler  explique cela.  C'est pour cette raison que j'ai refais une installation complète sur un disque formaté avant .



globetribe a dit:


> J'ai ressayé à nouveau en effaçant Catalina, en reformattant le disque comme il faut avec schéma GUUID, avec une carte SD (d'ailleurs on peut faire l'install via une carte SD ?),



Je comprends pas , tu veux remplacer la clef USB qui sert à l'installation par une carte SD ???



globetribe a dit:


> rien n'y fait. J'ai toujours l'écran noir au démarrage et donc pas de bootscreen en appuyant sur alt/option y compris en branchant un écran externe....



C'est normal, la touche Alt n'est plus du tout  active après le changement de carte AMD... 

Par contre, j'y suis arrivé  en _bootant_ sur une carte SD avec OC 0.6.6 mais il a fallu plusieurs essais de boot et plusieurs reset de la VRAM. 

 Il y a une configuration pour l'installation de BS et ensuite une configuration pour l'utilisation de BS, voir  ici . C'est pas très simple, je l'avoue , j'y ai passé du temps et pas mal d'essais ...

Sinon, tu peux essayer avec le _patcher_  version non GUI, voir ici. ça devrait être plus simple.


----------



## globetribe (10 Mars 2021)

Merci pour tes éclaircissements, c'est déjà bcp plus clair. 
donc on va repartir du début  remettre la SD OC en disque target de démarrage, voir si j'ai accès au boot EFI, faire des Vram reset, etc... 
je te dirai ce qu'il en est soon


----------



## globetribe (10 Mars 2021)

Bon j'ai fait comme tu as dit, j'ai remis la SD OC en disque cible pour le démarrage, et là par magie, j'ai bien eu la possibilité de boot sur la partition EFI de mon disque dur externe. J'ai executé le script, suis sorti du shell, là je suis en train de faire l'install  on croise les doigts mais ça devrait le faire.

En y repensant ce qui a du foutre le bazar, c'est d'avoir Catalina sur mon DD; j'ai lu que ça pouvait poser problème.   

Question tout bête mais une fois que tu as BS installé, tu dois gardé le DD externe branché ou simplement booté via la SD OC fonctionne ?


----------



## globetribe (10 Mars 2021)

All good ! BS fonctionne sans problème (jusque là) sur mon iMac 2011 27''
Je suis en train de faire les benchmarking. Les perf Metal sont quasi divisées par 2 (18000 -> 10654) et Valley passe de 1800 à 1540. As-tu eu également ces baisses de perf ?


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Mars 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Waouh, vais pouvoir le tester quand Big Sur 11.2.3 sortira mais ce patch prendra-t-il la succession de ce qu'à fait micropatcher ?
> 
> Ou bien faudra-t-il refaire une première install d'un "fullinstaller" avec pour qu'il puisse fonctionner ensuite ?
> 
> PS : Pas trop compris les explications données



Voila un autre exemple: le _patcher_ OCLP indique bien qu'il ne faut pas _patcher_ des systèmes déjà _patchés _avec d'autres _patchers_  

"Note: Only clean-installs and upgrades are supported, *installs already patched* with Patched-Sur or bigmac *cannot be used *due to broken file integrity with APFS snapshots and SIP."



globetribe a dit:


> All good ! BS fonctionne sans problème (jusque là) sur mon iMac 2011 27''







globetribe a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire les benchmarking. Les perf Metal sont quasi divisées par 2 (18000 -> 10654) et Valley passe de 1800 à 1540. As-tu eu également ces baisses de perf ?



Je ne sais pas,  je ne joue pas et je n'ai pas besoin de performances graphiques élevées. Je ferai des tests demain


----------



## macfredb (11 Mars 2021)

Bonjour

Mon iMac 27 pouce de 2011 est actuellement sous catalina. J'ai changé carte wifi/bluetooth et carte graphique en juin 2020.
La carte graphique est une Nvidia 675MX 4go.
Pensez vous que je puisse passer sous Big Sur et quelles seront les limitations ?

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Mars 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon iMac 27 pouce de 2011 est actuellement sous catalina. J'ai changé carte wifi/bluetooth et carte graphique en juin 2020.
> La carte graphique est une Nvidia 675MX 4go.
> ...



Cette carte n'est ni dans la liste du post de référence sur macrumors:





ni dans la liste des statistiques:




difficile de répondre avec certitude donc. 

Est-ce qu'elle est bien vue avec "metal" géré ?


----------



## globetribe (11 Mars 2021)

@sergiodadi  moi non plus je joue pas donc tout cela est effectivement assez cosmétique à partir du moment ou le système est fonctionnel. 

pour les Update, tu fais comment toi ? j'ai vu que tu utilisais un plugin mais est-ce vraiment 100% fonctionnel  ?


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi  moi non plus je joue pas donc tout cela est effectivement assez cosmétique à partir du moment ou le système est fonctionnel.
> 
> pour les Update, tu fais comment toi ? j'ai vu que tu utilisais un plugin mais est-ce vraiment 100% fonctionnel  ?



Non, je n'utilise pas de plugin 

Lis ce post  qui fait un résumé des problèmes de mises à jour.

Le _patcher_ big-sur-micropatcher de Ausdauersportler (et son GUI correspondant) vont probablement bientôt permettre des mises à jour OTA fiables. L'auteur développe maintenant uniquement pour passer à Open Core, si possible, complètement.

Sur mon *iMac mi 2011 principal,* j'ai 2 disques SSD internes:

un 4 To sous *Catalina* : c'est celui que j'utilise habituellement
un 512 Go  sous *Big Sur* : je m'en sers uniquement pour des tests
Sur mon *iMac mi 2011 de test*, j'ai un disque SSD sous Big Sur, je m'en sers aussi pour des tests.

J'attends encore quelques versions de *Big Sur* avant de l'utiliser au quotidien 



globetribe a dit:


> All good ! BS fonctionne sans problème (jusque là) sur mon iMac 2011 27''
> Je suis en train de faire les benchmarking. Les perf Metal sont quasi divisées par 2 (18000 -> 10654) et Valley passe de 1800 à 1540. As-tu eu également ces baisses de perf ?



Voila le benchmark Valley sous Catalina 10.15.7 :
​
Voila le benchmark Valley sous Big Sur 11.1 :
​


----------



## macfredb (11 Mars 2021)

oui métal est bien géré.
Par contre sous Catalina, j'ai des jeux qui ne veulent plus se lancer. Par exemple civilisation 6 avec steam fonctionne sous High Sierra, et plante sous Catalina.


----------



## Rannvro (11 Mars 2021)

J'ai un iMac 27" de fin 2012 qui est actuellement sous Catalina, la carte graphique est une Nvidia GeForce GTX 680MX 2Go, je n'ai pas tenté d'installer Big Sur pour le moment, voici une capture des informations à propos de la carte graphique et de l'écran.


----------



## globetribe (11 Mars 2021)

@sergiodadi  Bien noté pour l'update. On va laisser tourner la config comme ça pendant un petit moment histoire de voir si tout fonctionne bien. Ça ronronne bien pour le moment. Très content ! 
et décidément à chaque fois que j'essaie de cliquer sur un lien voir la pièce jointe, le site me demande d'upgrader mon abonnement ce qui n'existe pas :-(


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Mars 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> oui métal est bien géré.
> Par contre sous Catalina, j'ai des jeux qui ne veulent plus se lancer. Par exemple civilisation 6 avec steam fonctionne sous High Sierra, et plante sous Catalina.



Si la carte gère "_metal_" , je pense que tu n'auras ni plus ni moins de problème que sous Catalina. Ceci dit, je n'utilise pas de jeux, donc ne ne connais pas trop  ce domaine.



macfredb a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon iMac 27 pouce de 2011 est actuellement sous catalina. J'ai changé carte wifi/bluetooth et carte graphique en juin 2020.
> La carte graphique est une Nvidia 675MX 4go.
> Pensez vous que je puisse passer sous Big Sur et quelles seront les limitations ?



Pour un *Imac 27 pouces mi 2011,* plusieurs personnes l'ont fait dans ce forum, les points à voir et les conseils:

relis bien tout ce fil, il y a des descriptions des problèmes et des solutions
c'est déconseillé pour un "vrai" débutant
*faire plusieurs sauvegardes avant* tout essai
faire une clean install
le patcher conseillé pour l'iMac mi 2011 est big-sur-micropatcher de Ausdauersportler ou sa version GUI
de préférence, lire et comprendre ce post de macrumors
pour la question des mises à jour, lire ce post
il est probable que dans "quelques temps" OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher fonctionne sans trop de problème pour beaucoup de macs. Son développement est *très actif*  .
EDIT: Pour ne pas toucher à ton disque interne, tu peux faire un essai sur un disque externe en USB, ça sera un peu lent, mais c'est possible. 

Bon courage si tu te lances


----------



## Lionelr34500 (12 Mars 2021)

J'ai donc franchi le pas pour passer a big sur avec opencore.
je viens de remarquer que qd je lance
mkdir ~/macOS-installer && cd ~/macOS-installer && curl -O https://raw.githubusercontent.com/munki/macadmin-scripts/main/installinstallmacos.py && sudo python installinstallmacos.py
pour recuperer la version de big sur , il y a une nouvelle maj depuis le 8/3 donc est ce que ce n est pas dangereux de partir de cette maj ?
Merci

Problème lors de la creation du disque bootable avec la solution open core sur un macpro 5.1
J'ai le message suivant :


```
MacPro de Admin:~ admin$ diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ CafSSD /dev/disk01
Could not find disk for /dev/disk01
MacPro de Admin:~ admin$ diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ MyVolume /dev/disk12
Started erase on disk12
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk12s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name MyVolume
Initialized /dev/rdisk12s2 as a 30 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk12
MacPro de Admin:~ admin$ sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Big\ Sur.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/MyVolume
Password:
Ready to start.
To continue we need to erase the volume at /Volumes/MyVolume.
If you wish to continue type (Y) then press return: Y
Erasing disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%... 100%
Copying to disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%... 40%... 50%... 60%... 70%... 80%... 90%... 100%
Making disk bootable...
Couldn't mount dmg /Volumes/Install macOS Big Sur 1/Install macOS Big Sur.app/Contents/SharedSupport/SharedSupport.dmg (error code 112)Couldn't find InstallInfo.plist
The bless of the installer disk failed.
MacPro de Admin:~ admin$
```

Quelqu un a une idée svp ?
Merci

------------------------------------------------------------------

Bon apparement ça ne fonctionne pas avec un disque dur externe mais ça fonctionne avec une clé USB...


----------



## globetribe (12 Mars 2021)

@Lionelr34500 J'ai eu le même problème (voir plus haut). Il faut choisir le schéma GUUID lors de la création du disque en plus du type macOS Etendu Journalisé. Cela devrait régler ton problème j'imagine.


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Mars 2021)

Petit UP, je viens de faire la MAJ Big Sur de 11.2.2 à 11.2.3 avec la version 0.1.2 de Patched Sur, toujours nickel.

Config : MacBook Pro Retina early 2013


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mars 2021)

Vous allez me conspuer, mais là on en est à la 17ème page, et je commence à m'y perdre.
J'avais essayé de patcher mon iMac late 2012, Catalina, à l'automne dernier, j'avais renoncé suite à plein d'écueils (je ne suis pas particulièrement doué, et de plus je ne voulais pas risquer de gros ennuis en cas de mauvaises instructions). Six mois ont passé, alors quel est à votre avis LE patch le plus *simple* et efficace à ce jour pour mon iMac ? Il y a tant de patches, micropatches, bensova, autres etc que je ne sais plus lequel tenter.
Merci !


----------



## Rannvro (13 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vous allez me conspuer, mais là on en est à la 17ème page, et je commence à m'y perdre.
> J'avais essayé de patcher mon iMac late 2012, Catalina, à l'automne dernier, j'avais renoncé suite à plein d'écueils (je ne suis pas particulièrement doué, et de plus je ne voulais pas risquer de gros ennuis en cas de mauvaises instructions). Six mois ont passé, alors quel est à votre avis LE patch le plus *simple* et efficace à ce jour pour mon iMac ? Il y a tant de patches, micropatches, bensova, autres etc que je ne sais plus lequel tenter.
> Merci !


J'ai aussi un iMac late 2012, je n'ai pas tenté d'installer Big Sur pour le moment, d'après ce qui a été dit, il faut un patch " Patched Sur " ou autre et un patch pour le Wifi...


----------



## Lionelr34500 (13 Mars 2021)

J essaie de passer à BigSur, je suis actuellement sous Mojave.
Mon probleme est que ma cle usb ne boot pas sur mon MacPro 5.1
J'ai utilise le patch open core legacy.

Y a t il un autre moyen de booter ou peut on appliquer le patch directement sur le disque dur ou je veux installer big sur ?


Merci d avance
Lionel


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vous allez me conspuer, mais là on en est à la 17ème page, et je commence à m'y perdre.
> J'avais essayé de patcher mon iMac late 2012, Catalina, à l'automne dernier, j'avais renoncé suite à plein d'écueils (je ne suis pas particulièrement doué, et de plus je ne voulais pas risquer de gros ennuis en cas de mauvaises instructions). Six mois ont passé, alors quel est à votre avis LE patch le plus *simple* et efficace à ce jour pour mon iMac ? Il y a tant de patches, micropatches, bensova, autres etc que je ne sais plus lequel tenter.
> Merci !



Le plus simple est très probablement Patch Sur 

l'*iMac late 2012* est bien marqué comme supporté ("_Mostly/Fully Supported Macs_") et il est indiqué que l'étape 15 résout le problème du WIFI:

"Other 2012/2013 Macs: Most things should work after the initial installation, except for Wi-Fi (unless you have upgraded to an 802.11ac Wi-Fi card) or possibly GPU switching (on 15" MacBook Pros). Step 15 of the installation process fixes Wi-Fi support, but GPU switching may not yet be a solved problem."

Comme il y a néanmoins un risque, une des méthodes possibles sans trop de risque serait:

faire des sauvegardes par précaution (même si le test est fait sur un disque externe, on se sait jamais)
faire un clone sur un disque USB
lancer le _patcher_ pour ce disque USB
_booter_ sur le disque USB et prendre le temps pour vérifier que tout est OK
si tout est OK, lancer le _patcher_ sur le disque interne  

EDIT: j'ai essayé 3 _patchers_ différents sur plusieurs iMac mi 2011 (micropatcher original, micropatcher modifié , micropatcher modifié GUI ) , *j'ai toujours commencé par des tests sur un disque externe*


----------



## kaiy75 (13 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Le plus simple est très probablement Patch Sur
> 
> l'*iMac late 2012* est bien marqué comme supporté ("_Mostly/Fully Supported Macs_") et il est indiqué que l'étape 15 résout le problème du WIFI:
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord ! Je suis sur un MacBook Pro Early 2013 sous Big Sur depuis le premier jour de la sortie de ce patch, et aucun soucis ! De plus, le patch est souvent mis à jour, le développeur bosse pas mal sur son patch et ajoute et corrige des fonctionnalités !


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mars 2021)

Merci, je tenterai prochainement.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Mars 2021)

L'actualité des patchers au 14 mars 2021 [*patcher : Patched Sur*] 
​La documentation est ici . Le développent de Patch Sur ( et de Open  Core Legacy Patcher d'ailleurs) est très actif . Voila 2 versions à quelques jours d'intervalle:

v0.1.2 Beta​Repository: BenSova/Patched-Sur · Tag: v0.1.2 · Commit: 192a6ed · Released by: BenSova

Patched Sur v0.1.2 fixes a bug that came with disabling AMFI. TL;DR I didn't do enough research on AMFI and it turns out you can't grant permissions to new apps with AMFI disabling AMFI. Here's some more information about it, but Patched Sur can handle it easily, so there's no need to worry. Basically, just launch the updated post-install app and it'll have a little popup in the bottom that lets you resolve it with a click. So, sorry I have to make you do another thing just as a fix, but you have to do another thing just as a fix.


Switch from AMFI to Library Validation disabling to code injection with the updater.
Add an AMFI enabler, and remove the disabler...
Hopefully, that should provide a pretty good polished version of Patched Sur that can hold while I work on v0.2.0. But... what do I know...
​v0.1.1 Beta​Repository: BenSova/Patched-Sur · Tag: v0.1.1 · Commit: 0e47736 · Released by: BenSova

Patched Sur v0.1.0 was an amazing release with a couple of bugs with the star of the show. A lot of those are fixed, and along with that I also added a new feature so you don't have to redownload the installer each time (due to a request by two people, plus I already had half the code I needed for it)

New Features​
You can now use a pre-downloaded macOS installer with the updater, just click View Other Versions on the main update screen.
There's a notification when your Mac will restart soon for the macOS updater.
Bug Fixes​
The AMFI failed to disable popup now should properly explain how to disable it.
Patched Sur now checks for SIP before the update, because for some reason that has to be disabled too.
If checking for an update fails, it'll show an error instead of just hanging.
​


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Mars 2021)

Rannvro a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iMac late 2012, je n'ai pas tenté d'installer Big Sur pour le moment, d'après ce qui a été dit, il faut un patch " Patched Sur " ou autre et un patch pour le Wifi...



Je pense que tu as lu la réponse ici pour un iMac late 2012


----------



## Fonzerelli (14 Mars 2021)

Est-ce que la fonction «auto switch» des AirPods fonctionne sur iMac 2012 patché?
Et que donne Sidecar (different patch?) ?

Merci à ceux qui ont testé.


----------



## Miou09 (14 Mars 2021)

Mise à jour BigSur en OTA effectuée avec succès sur mon iMac 2009 en 11.2.3 (Micropatcher iMac AUTOMATOR) :


​
J'ai même gagné en performance graphiques :

​


----------



## kaiy75 (14 Mars 2021)

Fonzerelli a dit:


> Est-ce que la fonction «auto switch» des AirPods fonctionne sur iMac 2012 patché?
> Et que donne Sidecar (different patch?) ?
> 
> Merci à ceux qui ont testé.


Sous MacBook Retina Early 2013 Big Sur 11.2.3 patché avec Patched Sur, la fonction switch des airpods fonctionne super bien avec mon iPhone X sous iOS 14 et mes airpods pro !


----------



## Rannvro (14 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Je pense que tu as lu la réponse ici pour un iMac late 2012


J'ai lu la réponse effectivement  , merci, bonne soirée.


----------



## Fonzerelli (15 Mars 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Sous MacBook Retina Early 2013 Big Sur 11.2.3 patché avec Patched Sur, la fonction switch des airpods fonctionne super bien avec mon iPhone X sous iOS 14 et mes airpods pro !


Merci ! C'est une fonction qui me manque sur Catalina


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2021)

Encore un détail avant de me lancer: lors de mes précédents essais à l'automne dernier, j'avais eu beaucoup de soucis au moment où il fallait renseigner le mot de passe, avec Patch Sur je crois bien, car n'en ayant pas (je fais simplement touche Enter) j'étais bloqué; ce problème a t'il été supprimé dans les dernières versions ? Merci aux sachants.


----------



## sergiodadi (15 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Encore un détail avant de me lancer: lors de mes précédents essais à l'automne dernier, j'avais eu beaucoup de soucis au moment où il fallait renseigner le mot de passe, avec Patch Sur je crois bien, car n'en ayant pas (je fais simplement touche Enter) j'étais bloqué; ce problème a t'il été supprimé dans les dernières versions ? Merci aux sachants.



Il y avait des problèmes de _password_ pour ceux qui utilisent _FileVault , _si c'est ça, *Ben Sova* avait indiqué que c'était résolu par:

Sign out of icloud and find my mac
Restart into the installer usb
Click Erase Disk which is in one of the menus in the menu bar even if you don't enter your passowrd.
I'm pretty sure that will try to reboot into Recovery mode afterwards, so instead boot into the EFI Boot then the installer again
Click Install macOS Big Sur then the name for your drive (probably Macintosh HD)
Boot back into the installer usb and run /Volumes/"Image Volume"/patch-kexts.sh /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" (replace Macintosh HD with the name of your drive, which is probably Macintosh HD, keep all the quotes) in Terminal (under the utilites menu)
Boot back into macOS and continue setup restoring from the backup when given the option, I'm not sure if this is required, but if it has an option to move over only files and not settings, do that. I don't think it's necessary, but I could be wrong.

ps: je n'utilise pas ce patch, je ne peux en dire plus ...


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2021)

Merci, malheureusement j'ai un nouveau souci : lancé Patch Sur (sur clé USB), j'arrive sur le téléchargement de l'OS. Ça démarre bien, je prends le temps de cuisiner et manger, café, je reviens, gros message rouge qu'on me demande de copier ; en voici un extrait (ça fait 1 km de long donc j'ai supprimé pas mal de lignes) :
Error 1x56
Message : "
	
	



```
% Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed

  0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--     0
  0 11.3G    0  454k    0     0   584k      0  5:40:04 --:--:--  5:40:04  583k
  0 11.3G    0 2316k    0     0  1301k      0  2:32:39  0:00:01  2:32:38 1301k
  0 11.3G    0 4361k    0     0  1518k      0  2:10:54  0:00:02  2:10:52 1517k
  0 11.3G    0 6322k    0     0  1673k      0  1:58:45  0:00:03  1:58:42 1673k
  0 11.3G    0 8340k    0     0  1745k      0  1:53:49  0:00:04  1:53:45 1745k
  0 11.3G    0 10.0M    0     0  1768k      0  1:52:24  0:00:05  1:52:19 1951k
  0 11.3G    0 12.0M    0     0  1820k      0  1:49:10  0:00:06  1:49:04 2005k
  0 11.3G    0 14.1M    0     0  1866k      0  1:46:28  0:00:07  1:46:21 2070k
  0 11.3G    0 16.0M    0     0  1874k      0  1:46:00  0:00:08  1:45:52 2026k
  0 11.3G    0 18.0M    0     0  1888k      0  1:45:13  0:00:09  1:45:04 2025k
  0 11.3G    0 19.5M    0     0  1857k      0  1:47:00  0:00:10  1:46:50 1961k
  0 11.3G    0 21.2M    0     0  1846k      0  1:47:38  0:00:11  1:47:27 1880k
  0 11.3G    0 23.2M    0     0  1864k      0  1:46:37  0:00:12  1:46:25 1860k
  0 11.3G    0 25.1M    0     0  1853k      0  1:47:14  0:00:13  1:47:01 1816k
  0 11.3G    0 27.1M    0     0  1862k      0  1:46:41  0:00:14  1:46:27 1813k
  0 11.3G    0 29.1M    0     0  1888k      0  1:45:14  0:00:15  1:44:59 1955k
  0 11.3G    0 30.9M    0     0  1887k      0  1:45:17  0:00:16  1:45:01 1984k
  1 11.3G    1  171M    0     0  1832k      0  1:48:28  0:01:35  1:46:53 1764k
  1 11.3G    1  172M    0     0  1829k      0  1:48:36  0:01:36  1:47:00 1717k
  1 11.3G    1  174M    0     0  1830k      0  1:48:35  0:01:37  1:46:58 1713k
  1 11.3G    1  176M    0     0  1830k      0  1:48:34  0:01:38  1:46:56 1728k
  1 11.3G    1  178M    0     0  1830k      0  1:48:36  0:01:39  1:46:57 1716k
  1 11.3G    1  180M    0     0  1830k      0  1:48:32  0:01:40  1:46:52 1805k
  1 11.3G    1  182M    0     0  1831k      0  1:48:32  0:01:41  1:46:51 1854k
  1 11.3G    1  183M    0     0  1831k      0  1:48:31  0:01:42  1:46:49 1853k
  1 11.3G    1  185M    0     0  1831k      0  1:48:29  0:01:43  1:46:46 1857k
  1 11.3G    1  187M    0     0  1832k      0  1:48:28  0:01:44  1:46:44 1877k
  1 11.3G    1  189M    0     0  1832k      0  1:48:27  0:01:45  1:46:42 1861k
  1 11.3G    1  190M    0     0  1828k      0  1:48:42  0:01:46  1:46:56 1769k
  1 11.3G    1  192M    0     0  1828k      0  1:48:43  0:01:47  1:46:56 1760k
  1 11.3G    1  194M    0     0  1828k      0  1:48:42  0:01:48  1:46:54 1750k
  1 11.3G    1  196M    0     0  1828k      0  1:48:39  0:01:49  1:46:50 1759k
  1 11.3G    1  197M    0     0  1828k      0  1:48:40  0:01:50  1:46:50 1754k
  1 11.3G    1  199M    0 
 37 11.3G   37 4404M    0     0  1354k      0  2:26:41  0:55:28  1:31:13  248k
 37 11.3G   37 4404M    0     0  1354k      0  2:26:43  0:55:29  1:31:14  245k
 37 11.3G   37 4405M    0     0  1354k      0  2:26:45  0:55:30  1:31:15  252k
 37 11.3G   37 4405M    0     0  1353k      0  2:26:47  0:55:31  1:31:16  250k
 37 11.3G   37 4405M    0     0  1353k      0  2:26:49  0:55:32  1:31:17  251k
 37 11.3G   37 4405M    0     0  1353k      0  2:26:51  0:55:33  1:31:18  252k
 37 11.3G   37 4406M    0     0 
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1100k      0  3:00:35  1:09:04  1:51:31     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1100k      0  3:00:37  1:09:05  1:51:32     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1100k      0  3:00:40  1:09:06  1:51:34     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1099k      0  3:00:42  1:09:07  1:51:35     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1099k      0  3:00:45  1:09:08  1:51:37     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1099k      0  3:00:48  1:09:09  1:51:39     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1098k      0  3:00:50  1:09:10  1:51:40     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1098k      0  3:00:53  1:09:11  1:51:42     0
 38 11.3G   38 4454M    0     0  1098k      0  3:00:53  1:09:11  1:51:42     0
curl: (56) Recv failure: Operation timed out"
Output: ""
```

Donc BS n'est pas installé, je vais reprendre à zéro 

_--------------------------------
Note du modérateur de service (ici Aliboron) :_
*Merci de mettre les copies de compte-rendus de Terminal et assimilés entre des balises de "Bloc de code". On les trouve dans la barre d'outils, en dessous des trois petits points :*


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2021)

Merci de vos réponses, je ne pouvais pas vous communiquer la suite des évènements, que voici.
J'ai contourné le pb de mot de passe (que j'avais vide) en en créant un nouveau, BS a enfin pu être installé (2 heures quand même !); mais pas sur ma clé USB de 128 go, soi disant "disque verrouillé", puis, suivant les indications du patch, j'essaie de démarrer sur le disque "EFI jaune", qui en fait n'est pas jaune chez moi mais plutôt violet, en réalité il fallait choisir "Install BS", je l'ai donc installé sur mon DD interne. Ça a fonctionné, ensuite migration, nouveaux problèmes de mdp pour copier mes données utilisateur de Catalina SSD sur BS iMac, impossible de faire accepter mes mdp, donc je n'ai fait que rapatrier mes applis, docs etc, pour la migration complète je verrai plus tard car là j'en ai un peu ras la casquette, et sur BS toujours pas de wifi, donc pas de forum ! Je continuerai demain, bonne soirée à vous


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses, je ne pouvais pas vous communiquer la suite des évènements, que voici.
> J'ai contourné le pb de mot de passe (que j'avais vide) en en créant un nouveau, BS a enfin pu être installé (2 heures quand même !); mais pas sur ma clé USB de 128 go, soi disant "disque verrouillé", puis, suivant les indications du patch, j'essaie de démarrer sur le disque "EFI jaune", qui en fait n'est pas jaune chez moi mais plutôt violet, en réalité il fallait choisir "Install BS", je l'ai donc installé sur mon DD interne. Ça a fonctionné, ensuite migration, nouveaux problèmes de mdp pour copier mes données utilisateur de Catalina SSD sur BS iMac, impossible de faire accepter mes mdp, donc je n'ai fait que rapatrier mes applis, docs etc, pour la migration complète je verrai plus tard car là j'en ai un peu ras la casquette, et sur BS toujours pas de wifi, donc pas de forum ! Je continuerai demain, bonne soirée à vous


Ecoute je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi les mots de passe posent autant de problèmes pour l’installation...

Sinon pour la wifi et le bluetooth, as-tu pensé à patcher les kexts via l’utilitaire Patched Sur (suivi d’un redémarrage) ? C’est ce qui permet le bon rétablissement de la wifi, usb et bluetooth !


----------



## xavax (15 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je suis un peu pommé avec tout ces patchs... j’ai un iMac 27 pouces qui tourne sur un ssd branché en USB. Il ne tourne pas sur le DD interne. 
Y a t’il un patch qui fonctionne sans soucis pour mon iMac ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Y a t’il un patch qui fonctionne sans soucis pour mon iMac ?


Quel modèle d'iMac ?
Quel OS sur le SSD ?
Que se passe-t-il sur le dd ?


----------



## xavax (15 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quel modèle d'iMac ?
> Quel OS sur le SSD ?
> Que se passe-t-il sur le dd ?


iMac (27 pouces, fin 2013) avec mac OS Catalina. 
Le DD interne fonctionne mais ce n'est pas un SSD, du coup pour ne pas le demonter j'ai mis le systeme sur un SSD externe.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Sinon pour la wifi et le bluetooth, as-tu pensé à patcher les kexts via l’utilitaire Patched Sur (suivi d’un redémarrage) ? C’est ce qui permet le bon rétablissement de la wifi, usb et bluetooth !


Je sais qu'il faut utiliser les kexts, mais je ne vois pas comment; sans doute faut-il être dans BS pour que Patch Sur puisse les trouver et les installer ?
Pour les mots de passe, ce n'est plus lors de l'installation, c'est après, lorsque j'ai voulu migrer toutes mes données de compte utilisateur de Catalina vers BS. De toute façon pour aujourd'hui j'arrête sinon je risque encore d'y passer des heures. Merci quand même !


----------



## kaiy75 (15 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je sais qu'il faut utiliser les kexts, mais je ne vois pas comment; sans doute faut-il être dans BS pour que Patch Sur puisse les trouver et les installer ?
> Pour les mots de passe, ce n'est plus lors de l'installation, c'est après, lorsque j'ai voulu migrer toutes mes données de compte utilisateur de Catalina vers BS. De toute façon pour aujourd'hui j'arrête sinon je risque encore d'y passer des heures. Merci quand même !


Tout à fait, c'est assez simple, il te faut démarrer Patched Sur sur BS, et une fois démarré, cliquer sur Patch Kexts (tu peux pas louper c'est le deuxième bouton en énorme).


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2021)

xavax a dit:


> iMac (27 pouces, fin 2013) avec mac OS Catalina.
> Le DD interne fonctionne mais ce n'est pas un SSD, du coup pour ne pas le demonter j'ai mis le systeme sur un SSD externe.


Et tu mets Big Sur sur le SSD externe ?


----------



## xavax (15 Mars 2021)

Si c’est possible oui comme pour catalina. Ce n’est pas jouable ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Si c’est possible oui comme pour catalina. Ce n’est pas jouable ?


Ta machine est éligible à Catalina, donc pas besoin de patch.
Par contre, ta machine n'est pas éligible Big Sur, donc besoin d'un patch.

J'essayais de faire le lien entre ta demande initiale (peu détaillée) et la présence de ton post dans ce fil…


----------



## xavax (16 Mars 2021)

Je veux juste savoir s’il y a un patch fiable qui permet d’avoir les maj facilement pour installer bigsur sur mon iMac. Sachant que mon système est sur un ssd externe.


----------



## sergiodadi (16 Mars 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Je veux juste savoir s’il y a un patch fiable



Il n'y a aucun _patcher_ fiable à 100 %, cela dépend trop du type du mac, de la configuration du mac, de l'utilisateur (débutant, expérimenté, etc.), de la version du _patcher_, du _patcher_ employé, etc.



xavax a dit:


> qui permet d’avoir les maj facilement



Il n'y a aucun _patcher_ "facile", le même _patcher_ peut fonctionner pour un type de mac sans aucun problème pour un utilisateur et être problématique pour un autre...



xavax a dit:


> pour installer bigsur sur mon iMac. Sachant que mon système est sur un ssd externe.



Ceci dit, le plus simple pour un iMac 2013 est très probablement Patch Sur

l'iMac late 2013 est bien marqué comme supporté :

*Late 2013 iMac*: Everything should work (and, after step 14, you're finished -- no need for step 15 and later). Note that there have been some reports of very poor performance with Fusion Drives on this model when running Big Sur, which may be why Apple does not support Big Sur on this model.


Il est indispensable  de lire la  documentation de Patch Sur (*avant* l'essai   )
si possible (c'est en anglais) , lire le  post  numéro 1 de ce thread de macrumors  qui explique beaucoup de choses

Comme il y a néanmoins un risque, une des méthodes possibles  serait:

faire *des* sauvegardes par précaution (même si le test est fait sur un disque externe, on se sait jamais)
faire un clone sur un disque externe USB
lancer le _patcher_ pour ce disque USB
_booter_ sur le disque USB et prendre le temps pour vérifier que tout est OK
si tout est OK, relancer le _patcher_ sur le disque principal

Certains ici ont utilisé ce _patcher_, ils devraient pouvoir t'aider le cas échéant.

PS: je n'utilise pas Patch Sur car j'utilise un patcher "spécialisé" pour les iMacs mi 2011, j'ai essayé 3 _patchers_ différents sur plusieurs iMac mi 2011 (micropatcher original, micropatcher modifié , micropatcher modifié GUI ) , *j'ai toujours commencé par des tests sur un disque externe*


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2021)

Merci à tous et dernièrement à kaiy75, j'ai pu récupérer le wi-fi. Malheureusement là je vous écris depuis mon SSD Catalina, si on peut dire ça comme ça, car je ne parviens toujours pas à faire la migration de mon compte utilisateur iMac/SSD vers Big Sur DDE, mes mots de passe sont toujours refusés malgré plusieurs tentatives, je tourne en rond, je n'ai qu'un iMac malgré tout, avec un OS sur SSD externe et un OS BS sur HD interne. Par conséquent je dois encore passer par Catalina pour avoir mes comptes mail, mes forums préférés (!), mes signets, mes mdp applis et autres arcanes utiles. Que faire ?
J'ajoute quand même que en démarrant sur BS, mon mdp est bien reconnu, idem si je démarre sur SSD, donc mes mdp sont bien valides ! Peut-être devrais-je écrire ça dans un nouveau fil pour ne pas alourdir celui-ci ?


----------



## gregito (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais booster mon iMac 27" mi 2011 et le remettre "à neuf". J'aimerais qu'il soit plus rapide, avec une version macOS plus récente que High Sierra et qu'il ait Airdrop. Que conseillerais-tu de faire ? Acheter un SSD ? un autre processeur ? de la RAM ? etc

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas et ton tuto est top !


----------



## globetribe (17 Mars 2021)

Salut à tous,

@gregito tu peux commencer par mettre un SSD et rajouter de la RAM. Tu ne reconnaitras plus ton iMac mais ça ne te permettra pas de monter vers une version supérieure type Catalina ou BS.

Pour ce faire tu dois changer la CG vers une version compatible Metal. Je te conseille l'excellent tutoriel de @sergiodadi disponible ici qui traite du sujet. La CG AMD WX4130 est un bon compromis qui nécessite peu d'ajustement.

Pour avoir accès à Airdrop, Continuity, Handoff il faut que tu changes la carte Wifi vers une carte plus récente avec support BT 4, voire 4.2. Quelques bidouilles à faire mais rien d'insurmontable. Pour les infos ça se passe ici

Bon courage et n'hésite pas à poster ton avancement


----------



## chafpa (17 Mars 2021)

Je viens de mettre à jour BS 11.2.3 ......... toujours en utilisant micropatcher car je n'ai pas su trouver comment en changer pour utiliser un patcher qui gère les OTA.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mars 2021)

Coucou, encore moi. Que de problèmes (j'ai fait un autre post hier et ce matin pour mots de passe, mais ce n'est plus trop le souci actuel) ! J'avais donc installé avec Patch Sur BS sur mon HD interne, ça a fonctionné jusqu'au problème d'assistant migration, puis je suis donc revenu sur Catalina SSD externe pour consulter mes mails et actus, ensuite j'ai voulu redémarrer sur BS avec touche option, plus de BS... J'ai encore refait un Patch Sur cette fois sur une clé USB, tout s'est bien passé, sauf que toujours impossible de booter, ni sur celle-ci ni sur mon BS HD, c'est toujours Catalina qui s'ouvre, et je n'ai pas le choix dans préférences système, du moins ils ne sont pas éligibles (voir capture d'écran).
J'ai pensé que peut-être mon clavier avait la touche option défectueuse, mais non.
Je suis à bout ! Alors tout d'abord comment contourner ce problème et avoir enfin le choix du disque de démarrage en me passant de option ? Ou tout autre astuce, merci !


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mars 2021)

Faudra t'il que je me réinscrive sur macbidouille ?


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Faudra t'il que je me réinscrive sur macbidouille ?


----------



## chafpa (17 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Faudra t'il que je me réinscrive sur macbidouille ?


Si cela te convient .... No comment


----------



## globetribe (17 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Coucou, encore moi. Que de problèmes (j'ai fait un autre post hier et ce matin pour mots de passe, mais ce n'est plus trop le souci actuel) ! J'avais donc installé avec Patch Sur BS sur mon HD interne, ça a fonctionné jusqu'au problème d'assistant migration, puis je suis donc revenu sur Catalina SSD externe pour consulter mes mails et actus, ensuite j'ai voulu redémarrer sur BS avec touche option, plus de BS... J'ai encore refait un Patch Sur cette fois sur une clé USB, tout s'est bien passé, sauf que toujours impossible de booter, ni sur celle-ci ni sur mon BS HD, c'est toujours Catalina qui s'ouvre, et je n'ai pas le choix dans préférences système, du moins ils ne sont pas éligibles (voir capture d'écran).
> J'ai pensé que peut-être mon clavier avait la touche option défectueuse, mais non.
> Je suis à bout ! Alors tout d'abord comment contourner ce problème et avoir enfin le choix du disque de démarrage en me passant de option ? Ou tout autre astuce, merci !


 Est ce que ta version de Catalina était également patchée ? question bête mais cela m'avait posé bcp de problème car la compatibilité entre BS et Catalina n'est pas bonne, surtout lorsqu'on les installe sur un mec disque dur AFPS. 
Je suis reparti d'une version propre de High Sierra, refais l'install et tout fonctionne bien...


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, mon Catalina n'était pas patché, c'était la dernière version encore admise pour mon iMac.
Ce matin, démarrage touche option, mes 2 disques BS (1 HD interne, l'autre clé USB) ne sont pas vus (quoique sur le bureau après ouverture Catalina obligée); c'est comme si ces OS n'existaient pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2021)

Bon, en débranchant mon SSD Catalina j'ai enfin pu démarrer sous BS, c'est déjà un progrès, et j'ai défini BS sur HD comme disque de démarrage dans les préférences système; ok, ça marche. Cependant mon problème de migration et de mots de passe reste entier, je vais de ce pas sur mon post dédié. Et je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi démarrage avec option enfoncée ne proposait pas le choix du disque...


----------



## globetribe (18 Mars 2021)

Certains patcher n'aiment pas Catalina :-( en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum de macRumors. 

Tu démarre bien avec ta carte SD (celle avec OpenCore) comme disque cible ? 

pour moi c'est la seule manière d'avoir un bootloader fonctionnel. Sinon, l'iMac démarre par défaut avec l'EFI du DD ce qui lance dans mon cas HS. La touche option / alt n'est plus active avec le patcher que j'ai utilisé


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Certains patcher n'aiment pas Catalina :-( en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum de macRumors.
> Tu démarre bien avec ta carte SD (celle avec OpenCore) comme disque cible ?
> . La touche option / alt n'est plus active avec le patcher que j'ai utilisé


C'est quand même paradoxal qu'un patcher pour Catalina ne l'aime pas ! (J'ai utilisé Patch Su dernière mouture).
Je démarre soit avec Cat soit BS, mais je dois aller sur préférences système pour changer (si je veux démarrer sur BS, je dois débrancher SSD Cat); et je suis bien content d'apprendre qu'on est au moins 2 à ne plus avoir la touche alt active (tant avec BS qu'avec Cat). Et pourtant nombreux sont ceux qui ont été satisfaits de leur "patchage", encore un mystère de l'informatique...


----------



## globetribe (18 Mars 2021)

Est ce que tu utilises une carte SD avec Catalina Loader ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2021)

Désolé, je ne comprends pas    J'ai Catalina installé depuis plusieurs mois sur disque SSD branché en USB sur mon iMac, et BS sur mon HD/Fusion drive interne. C'est tout. Je ne connais pas Catalina Loader.


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Est ce que tu utilises une carte SD avec Catalina Loader ?



Et quelle version ?



Nouvoul a dit:


> .. J'ai encore refait un Patch Sur cette fois sur une clé USB,



je ne suis plus trop, avant tu avais créé _l'installeur_ sur quoi ?



Nouvoul a dit:


> tout s'est bien passé, sauf que toujours impossible de booter, ni sur celle-ci ni sur mon BS HD, c'est toujours Catalina qui s'ouvre, et je n'ai pas le choix dans préférences système, du moins ils ne sont pas éligibles (voir capture d'écran).



C'est pas évident d'avoir un _Catalina Loader_ qui fonctionne pour *Catalina* *et* pour *Big Sur*. Dans certains cas , il y a même un _Catalina Loader_ pour installer Big Sur et un autre _Catalina Loader_ pour le fonctionnement après l'installation ! Voir ici



Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est quand même paradoxal qu'un patcher pour Catalina ne l'aime pas ! (J'ai utilisé Patch Su dernière mouture).
> Je démarre soit avec Cat soit BS, mais je dois aller sur préférences système pour changer (si je veux démarrer sur BS, je dois débrancher SSD Cat); et je suis bien content d'apprendre qu'on est au moins 2 à ne plus avoir la touche alt active



Pour @globetribe  (iMac mi 2011), c'est normal , c'est documenté et c'est du au changement de carte graphique pour avoir une  CG compatible _metal_


----------



## globetribe (18 Mars 2021)

Pour faire simple, il te faut un logiciel qui s'appelle OpenCore Boot loader (ou Catalina Loader) sur une carte SD ou une clé USB sur lequel l'ordi va booter pour que le bootloader s'affiche et que tu puisses choisir l'OS au démarrage. En tout cas c'est comme cela chez moi. Sans cela, ton clavier n'est pas actif au boot et donc l'ordi ne démarrera que vers le disque cible qui est pointé dans les paramètres. @sergiodadi tu confirmes ? j'ai bien résumé ?


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Pour faire simple, il te faut un logiciel qui s'appelle OpenCore Boot loader (ou Catalina Loader) sur une carte SD ou une clé USB sur lequel l'ordi va booter pour que le bootloader s'affiche et que tu puisses choisir l'OS au démarrage. En tout cas c'est comme cela chez moi. Sans cela, ton clavier n'est pas actif au boot et donc l'ordi ne démarrera que vers le disque cible qui est pointé dans les paramètres. @sergiodadi tu confirmes ? j'ai bien résumé ?



*Patched Sur doit *  doit installer la  partition EFI (avec le _boot picker_) sur le disque lui même. Pour certains macs, c'est automatique, fiable et transparent, mais pour d'autres, apparement, ce n'est pas le cas ... Personnellement , je préfère la solution carte SD qui me parait beaucoup plus souple.



Nouvoul a dit:


> Désolé, je ne comprends pas    J'ai Catalina installé depuis plusieurs mois sur disque SSD branché en USB sur mon iMac, et BS sur mon HD/Fusion drive interne. C'est tout. Je ne connais pas Catalina Loader.



As-tu bien réalisé *toutes* les opérations décrites ici , sans erreur affichée ?

A mon avis, pour t'en sortir, je pense qu'une fois que tu as démarré sur le disque *Big Sur*, il ne faut plus démarrer sur le disque *Catalina*.  Tu récupères tes donnés à partir du disque USB mais avec une migration manuelle et une clean install (re installation de tes programmes sur BS, récupération de tes données manuellement, etc.)

EDIT: sauf erreur, je viens de voir, tu parles dans un post d'un iMac mi 2012, et dans ta signature, il y a un iMac 2013 et un iMac 2010 mais pas de 2012... C'est lequel que tu as essayé de _patcher_ , le 2010? le 2012 ou le 2013 ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Mars 2021)

Merci sergiodadi; je crois avoir fait à peu près tout comme il faut. Pour l'instant je jongle toujours un peu entre Catalina et BS; sur une idée de Sly54 (merci!) j'ai utilisé iCloud pour"relier" mon HD et mon SSD, j'ai pu retrouver mes comptes forums, signets de Safari, mais pas de Mail. Manuellement, pour "Contacts", j'ai fait un copier-coller des préférences utilisateur du SSD vers BS, ç a aussi fonctionné (quoique j'aie les fiches en double sans doute iCloud + plist ajoutée, pas grave); par contre je bloque toujours avec Mail, je ne parviens pas à à récupérer mes comptes, boîtes, mails enregistrés, je ne sais pas quels fichiers copier de Cat à BS.
Quand j'aurai tout çà je pourrai ne démarrer que sous BS et je garderai mon SSD Cat en cas de pépin applis ou autres désillusions à découvrir à l'usage.


----------



## globetribe (29 Mars 2021)

@sergiodadi 
Je voulais savoir si tu avais déjà sauté le pas et installé OCLP sur ton iMac. Ausdauersportler a annoncé il y a peu la fusion de son projet avec OCLP et donc l'arrêt des mises à jour. 
Tks


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Mars 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si tu avais déjà sauté le pas et installé OCLP sur ton iMac. Ausdauersportler a annoncé il y a peu la fusion de son projet avec OCLP et donc l'arrêt des mises à jour.



J'avais vu, non, je n'ai pas encore installé OCLP... J'attends encore quelques mois pour y passer, le temps que OCLP soit assez fiable pour les iMacs et "_assez facile" _à utiliser par quelqu'un qui n'est pas Ausdauersportler 

Il faudra faire attention avec le _Catalina Loader_ ou, probablement, il serait mieux et plus prudent de repartir d'une _clean install_ de *Catalina* :
_"You cannot run the OCLP from an already OpenCore spoofed system. In most cases the auto detection of your real hardware will fail now - that is exactly the reason we use OpenCore. To disguise to a certain degree our real hardware to fool the new macOS versions. You can either set all needed values manually or use an native macOS on your iMac12,2. Use light spoofing in any case."_​
EDIT : je viens de voir, Ausdauersportier t'a répondu, avec, entres autres, des infos pour les* iMacs mi 2011 *:

_"AMD (Polaris/Ellesmere) GPU users should stick with external devices (USB, SD, Catalina Loader) because they have no native boot screen and unlike MacPro systems they cannot just pull an internal disk to force an iMac to boot from an externally attached device! This is a very special iMac (all on one system) problem."_​


----------



## Miou09 (30 Mars 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> je n'ai pas encore installé OCLP... J'attends encore quelques mois pour y passer, le temps que OCLP soit assez fiable pour les iMacs et "_assez facile" _à utiliser par quelqu'un qui n'est pas Ausdauersportler


Tu penses qu'il y aurait un avantage à changer ?

Sur mon iMac 2009 absolument tout fonctionne au top sans le moindre bug, même les MàJ


----------



## globetribe (30 Mars 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y aurait un avantage à changer ?
> 
> Sur mon iMac 2009 absolument tout fonctionne au top sans le moindre bug, même les MàJ



Tout fonctionne également très bien chez moi yc les MAJ d'applications, pas testé les MAJ système. C'est justement ce point qui nécessitera de faire évoluer le système à terme. Cela dit, j'ai l'impression que certains ont réussi l'update de macOS avec le Micropatcher sans que cela ne crée le moindre problème. 



sergiodadi a dit:


> Il faudra faire attention avec le _Catalina Loader_ ou, probablement, il serait mieux et plus prudent de repartir d'une _clean install_ de *Catalina* :
> _"You cannot run the OCLP from an already OpenCore spoofed system. In most cases the auto detection of your real hardware will fail now - that is exactly the reason we use OpenCore. To disguise to a certain degree our real hardware to fool the new macOS versions. You can either set all needed values manually or use an native macOS on your iMac12,2. Use light spoofing in any case."_​
> EDIT : je viens de voir, Ausdauersportier t'a répondu, avec, entres autres, des infos pour les* iMacs mi 2011 *:
> 
> _"AMD (Polaris/Ellesmere) GPU users should stick with external devices (USB, SD, Catalina Loader) because they have no native boot screen and unlike MacPro systems they cannot just pull an internal disk to force an iMac to boot from an externally attached device! This is a very special iMac (all on one system) problem."_​



de ce que j'ai compris tu ne peux créer le support qui va servir à l'installation de OCLP que depuis Catalina ou BS... c'est un peu ça le trick pour nous avec nos "vieux" iMAC... tu crées l'élément qui va servir au patch depuis une machine déjà patché 

Ensuite comme notre ami Allemand le mentionne il faudra conserver un loader externe (USB, SD, Catalina Loader) qui servira à afficher le bootloader d'OC pour ceux qui ont des cartes AMD. Il faudra juste copier / coller le dossier EFI généré lors de l'installation de BS avec OCLP dans la SD / USB, voir ci-dessous:

The EFI and System (replaces BOOT) folders will be created in a temp sub folder under /private/var/folder/.... and it's exact location will be printed out after creation to the console. If you want to save it (and you want this!) copy it manually from there to your Documents folder before quitting the program!

lien vers le post: ici


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,



Miou09 a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y aurait un avantage à changer ?



Les avantages:

les _patchs_ se font en mémoire et non plus sur disque, c'est beaucoup plus "souple"
les mises à jour fonctionnent sans problème, particulièrement les OTA
les anciens patchers (*pour les iMacs 2009-2011*) ne seront probablement plus maintenus,

_Ausdauersportier_ lui-même dit : "BTW: *You should really check out OpenCore Legacy Patcher. This is the future.*"



Miou09 a dit:


> Sur mon iMac 2009 absolument tout fonctionne au top sans le moindre bug, même les MàJ



Ceci dit, Il n'y a pas d'urgence, si ça marche pour toi, tu peux attendre macOS v12 pour passer à OCLP   



globetribe a dit:


> Tout fonctionne également très bien chez moi yc les MAJ d'applications, pas testé les MAJ système. C'est justement ce point qui nécessitera de faire évoluer le système à terme.



Oui !



globetribe a dit:


> Cela dit, j'ai l'impression que certains ont réussi l'update de macOS avec le Micropatcher sans que cela ne crée le moindre problème.



 En effet, jusqu'à présent , il semble qu'il n'y a pas eu de problèmes majeurs, mais il y a potentiellement des problèmes si Apple modifie  certains éléments d'une future MAJ. Après, au pire, une _clean install _permettra de revenir à une configuration antérieure sans problème (grâce aussi aux sauvegardes, bien sur  )



globetribe a dit:


> Ensuite comme notre ami Allemand le mentionne il faudra conserver un loader externe (USB, SD, Catalina Loader) qui servira à afficher le bootloader d'OC pour ceux qui ont des cartes AMD. Il faudra juste copier / coller le dossier EFI généré lors de l'installation de BS avec OCLP dans la SD / USB, voir ci-dessous:
> 
> The EFI and System (replaces BOOT) folders will be created in a temp sub folder under /private/var/folder/.... and it's exact location will be printed out after creation to the console. If you want to save it (and you want this!) copy it manually from there to your Documents folder before quitting the program!
> 
> lien vers le post: ici



Oui, post très interessant , il parle de _nanopatcher_


----------



## Darkgam3rz (30 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Je confirme qu’avec patcher sur, la dernière version, j’ai pu faire la mise à jour de Mac OS sans aucun soucis [emoji1303].

C’est vraiment bien fait, et le pire c’est que j’ai l’impression que big sur fonctionne mieux que catalina sur mon iMac 2012 avec un simple hdd.


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Mars 2021)

Idem, iMac 2012, à part les bidouilles ajustements mots de passe et comptes mail, ça marche très bien. Ce matin m'a été proposée une mise à jour de Keynote, que j'ai pu effectuer sans problème; on verra pour les prochaines màj de BS qui ne sauraient tarder. Si ça ne marche pas je reviendrai sur Catalina (pour éteindre le feu ?).
@sergiodadi: je réagis un peu tard, BS installé sur iMac late 2012, dans ma signature j'ai mis 2013 car je l'avais reçu en janvier 2013 !


----------



## macfredb (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Je m'attelle depuis quelques semaines à faire l'ugrade de mon iMac 2011 vers Big Sur sans succès. Il est actuellement sous Catalina avec Fusion Drive. J'avais utilisé la méthode de DosDude1. L'iMac fonctionne aujourd'hui très bien sous Catalina et High Sierra. J'ai remplacé la carte graphique et la carte wifi.
Je vois qu'en partant de High Sierra cela semble mieux fonctionner. Patch Sur fonctionne t-il sous High Sierra ?


----------



## globetribe (9 Avril 2021)

Salut à toi @macfredb 
Tu as quoi comme nouvelle carte Graphique ? AMD, Nvidia ? 
De mon côté, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer BS dès lors que Catalina  patché était installé sur le disque, y c sur des partions différentes. Pour installer BS, j'ai effacé  la partition Catalina et suis reparti de HS. 
J'ai utilisé le micropatcher de Ausdauersportler. Tout fonctionne à merveille. Pour info ce patcher n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques semaines; le développeur s'étant joint à OCLP. de plus il y a encore des bugs spécifiques aux iMAC 2011 qui ne sont pas fixés avec OCLP. 
Je te conseille donc d'installer BS via le micropatcher en sauvergardant au préalable tes données perso et de passer à OCLP lors d'une prochaine mise à jour de BS. 
A ta dispo si besoin


----------



## sergiodadi (9 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je m'attelle depuis quelques semaines à faire l'ugrade de mon iMac 2011 vers Big Sur sans succès. Il est actuellement sous Catalina avec Fusion Drive. J'avais utilisé la méthode de DosDude1. L'iMac fonctionne aujourd'hui très bien sous Catalina et High Sierra. J'ai remplacé la carte graphique et la carte wifi.
> Je vois qu'en partant de High Sierra cela semble mieux fonctionner. Patch Sur fonctionne t-il sous High Sierra ?



Comme @globetribe , je conseille aussi le _patcher_ spécialisé pour les* iMacs late 2009 - mi 2011, * il existe :

avec un GUI, voir ici
en CLI, voir ici
J'ai utilisé les 2 sur 2 iMacs mi 2011 différents avec une _clean install _sur un SSD USB externe avant de l'installer en interne quand tout a été OK.



globetribe a dit:


> Salut à toi @macfredb
> Tu as quoi comme nouvelle carte Graphique ? AMD, Nvidia ?
> De mon côté, je n'ai jamais réussi à installer BS dès lors que Catalina  patché était installé sur le disque, y c sur des partions différentes. Pour installer BS, j'ai effacé  la partition Catalina et suis reparti de HS.



On peut aussi faire une "_clean install patcher_"  



globetribe a dit:


> J'ai utilisé le micropatcher de Ausdauersportler. Tout fonctionne à merveille. Pour info ce patcher n'est plus mis à jour depuis quelques semaines; le développeur s'étant joint à OCLP.



@macfredb , si tu es intéressé , voila les posts importants concernant OCLP pour iMac 2009-2011 (je n'ai pas utilisé , pour le moment , OCLP)
*-  *OpenCore on the (metal) iMac 2009 to 2011

Why I propose OCLP over another (micro) patcher ?
About Big Sur Patcher Development for these iMacs (Late 2009 to Mid 2011)


----------



## macfredb (9 Avril 2021)

JE confirme, Il a fallu que démarre sous High Sierra pour réaliser la clé usb avec Micropatcher automator. La clef s'est crée et j'ai pu démarrer sous Big Sur. Installation réussie sur un SSD Externe en USB. Je vous écris depuis safari sur Big Sur. 
Je vais l'utiliser quelques jours pour voir si tout fonctionne.
Déjà le son ne fonctionne pas. Ni l'interface ethernet. Une idée ?


----------



## globetribe (9 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> JE confirme, Il a fallu que démarre sous High Sierra pour réaliser la clé usb avec Micropatcher automator. La clef s'est crée et j'ai pu démarrer sous Big Sur. Installation réussie sur un SSD Externe en USB. Je vous écris depuis safari sur Big Sur.
> Je vais l'utiliser quelques jours pour voir si tout fonctionne.
> Déjà le son ne fonctionne pas. Ni l'interface ethernet. Une idée ?





de mémoire il faut que tu rebootes sur la clé USB qui t'a servi pour l'installation, que tu relances l'installateur de BS pour avoir accès au post install patch. Normalement ça devrait résoudre tes problèmes.
Tu dois avoir comme moi la dernière version avec OC 0.6.6 DRM. Tout fonctionne nickel chez moi. Attention à bien mettre le dossier   EFI dans ton Catalina loader


----------



## Simba55555 (10 Avril 2021)

Hello,

Je rebondis sur cette article.
Je possède moi meme un mac book pro rétina 2012. 
 Auriez vous un tuto qui me permettrait d'installer Big Sur en toute sécurité stp?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> JE confirme, Il a fallu que démarre sous High Sierra pour réaliser la clé usb avec Micropatcher automator. La clef s'est crée et j'ai pu démarrer sous Big Sur. Installation réussie sur un SSD Externe en USB. Je vous écris depuis safari sur Big Sur.
> Je vais l'utiliser quelques jours pour voir si tout fonctionne.
> Déjà le son ne fonctionne pas. Ni l'interface ethernet. Une idée ?



En effet, *Ethernet* (et d'autres choses) ne fonctionnent pas au premier reboot, comme dit @globetribe , as-tu bien passé les _patchs_ _post-install_, regarde le post 286, il y a les copies d'écran


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Avril 2021)

Simba55555 a dit:


> Je possède moi meme un mac book pro rétina 2012.
> Auriez vous un tuto qui me permettrait d'installer Big Sur en toute sécurité svp ?



Il n'y a aucun _patcher_ fiable à 100 %, cela dépend trop du type du mac, de la configuration du mac, de l'utilisateur (débutant, expérimenté, etc.), de la version du _patcher_, du _patcher_ employé, etc.

Il n'y a aucun _patcher_ "facile", le même _patcher_ peut fonctionner pour un type de mac sans aucun problème pour un utilisateur et être problématique pour un autre...

Ceci dit, si tu es plutôt débutant, *le plus simple *pour ton Mac Book Pro 2012 est très probablement Patch Sur :

2012 MacBook Pro: Everything except WiFi works after installation, but there is a patch for it, so it'll work fine with Big Sur.


Il est indispensable de lire la documentation de Patch Sur (*avant* l'essai  )
si possible (c'est en anglais) , lire le post numéro 1 de ce thread de macrumors qui explique beaucoup de choses

Comme il y a néanmoins un risque, il est conseillé :

faire *des* sauvegardes par précaution (même si le test est fait sur un disque externe, on se sait jamais)
faire un clone sur un disque externe USB
lancer le _patcher_ pour ce disque USB
_booter_ sur le disque USB et prendre le temps pour vérifier que tout est OK
si tout est OK, relancer le _patcher_ sur le disque principal

Certains ici ont utilisé ce _patcher_, ils devraient pouvoir t'aider le cas échéant.

L'avenir est au _patcher_ OCLP  , pour ton mac book pro:  Everything is supported mais c'est plutôt déconseillé aux débutants.

PS: je n'utilise pas Patch Sur et OCLP car j'utilise un patcher "spécialisé" pour les iMacs mi 2011, j'ai essayé 3 _patchers_ différents sur plusieurs iMac mi 2011 (micropatcher original, micropatcher modifié , micropatcher modifié GUI ) , *j'ai toujours commencé par des tests sur un disque externe*


----------



## macfredb (10 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En effet, *Ethernet* (et d'autres choses) ne fonctionnent pas au premier reboot, comme dit @globetribe , as-tu bien passé les _patchs_ _post-install_, regarde le post 286, il y a les copies d'écran


oui j'ai oublié le post install patch. J'ai redémarré sur l'installateur BigSur USB crée avec Micropatcher automator. Mais je n'ai pas vu dans la fenêtre de Post Install Patch....


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas vu dans la fenêtre de Post Install Patch....



Tu n'as pas ce menu  ?





C'est *Post Install Automator* qui lance les patches post install


----------



## macfredb (10 Avril 2021)

Ben non, je n'ai que les 4 premiers item étonnant... Micropatcher automator m'avait pourtant indiqué "success" à la fin de la procédure de création de la clé USB bootable... J'essaie de recréer un autre installateur USB sous High Sierra, j'utilise une carte SD. Le premier essai a échoué.


----------



## globetribe (10 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> ben non, je n'ai que les 4 premiers item étonnant ....Micropatcher automator m'avait pourtant indiqué success à la fin de la procédure de création de la clé USB bootable.... j'essais de recréer un autre installateur USB sous High Sierra, j'utilise une carte SD....le premier essai a échoué.



Tu pourrais nous faire un pas à pas détaillé des actions que tu fais pour arriver à cette page ? J'ai une petite idée mais j'aimerais confirmer...


----------



## macfredb (10 Avril 2021)

Houla... Je vais essayer de me souvenir ce que j'ai fait hier soir...

Démarrage sous High Sierra
Formatage Clé USB en GUID et macOS etendu
Lancement Micropatcher automator => Success
Démarrage iMac en maintenant ALT au démarrage et boot sur Clé USB Big Sur
Installation (clean install) sur SSD externe USB
Redémarrage sur Disque USB Big Sur pour voir si ça marche
... et là j'ai vu que son, ethernet ne fonctionnaient pas, entre autres. J'ai laissé l'ordi comme ca. À mon retour avant de me coucher il avait redémarré tout seul sur Catalina. Je l'ai éteint. Ce matin je démarre Catalina pour poster quelques message sur le forum où je me rends compte avoir oublié le post install patch

Ensuite j'ai redémarré sur la clé et ne vois pas apparaitre le post install patch dans le menu


----------



## globetribe (10 Avril 2021)

Tu peux mettre des captures d’écran de ce que tu vois quand tu rebootes sur l’usb ?


----------



## macfredb (10 Avril 2021)

Bon, j'ai recréé ma clé USB. Bizarrement je n'ai pas eu les mêmes icônes de sélection de volume de démarrage. J'ai lancé le boot, et c'est bon j'ai eu le menu complet... J'ai pu post patcher mon volume avec Big Sur et ça fonctionne.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## macfredb (12 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> J'ai pu post patcher mon volume avec Big Sur et ça fonctionne.


J'ai réalisé la mise de jour de Catalina, mon volume de "travail" vers Big Sur, un vrai régal. Mon iMac 2011 est repartit pour quelques années maintenant. C'est bon pour la planète


----------



## globetribe (12 Avril 2021)

macfredb a dit:


> J'ai réalisé la mise de jour de Catalina, mon volume de "travail" vers Big Sur, un vrai régal. Mon iMac 2011 est repartit pour quelques années maintenant. C'est bon pour la planète



Génial ! je crois qu'il faut vraiment que je fasse la même chose avec le Wifi/BT


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

Question :

- Je suis avec Big Sur patché sur mon iMac 27" FD late 2013 avec *micropatcher.*

Si je veux le patcher avec *OpenCore,* que dois-je faire ?

Direct ou retour avant avec Catalina dont j'ai toujours 2 clones ?

PS : Bien sûr avec clone de mon iMac en l'état actuel soit si le patch ne fonctionne pas bien, soit pour récupérer ultérieurement mes applis et mes docs .... j'ai une confiance (très) restreinte envers ma sauvegarde Time Machine !


----------



## globetribe (14 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> - Je suis avec Big Sur patché sur mon iMac 27" FD late 2013 avec *micropatcher.*
> 
> Si je veux le patcher avec *OpenCore,* que dois-je faire ?
> Direct ou retour avant avec Catalina dont j'ai toujours 2 clones ?



Il est possible de passer directement d'une version patchée de BS avec micropatcher à une version patchée de BS avec OCLP. Je l'ai fait hier soir. J'ai installé OC sur l'EFI du SSD interne. Fini la SD avec le Catalina Loader... au final ça change pas grand chose, on arrive toujours sur un bootloader.

En revanche, pour s'éviter un maximum de galères (que j'ai expérimenté hier), il faut avoir des partitions différentes et pas partagées via AFPS. Sinon dès que vous irez dans Catalina, ça cassera la partition BS. C'est probablement aussi pour ça que mes sauvegardes Time Machine n'ont pas fonctionné lorsque j'ai voulu récupérer mon ancienne config.

En dehors de ça, tout a l'air de bien fonctionner

ps : il est aussi possible d'installer OCLP sur Catalina (ici) et ensuite de faire un upgrade natif vers BS.


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

Donc, je peux le faire directement sur mon iMac déjà patché sans faire de partition ?


----------



## xavax (14 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, je vais essayer de me lancer pour patcher mais pour cloner le DD vous faites ca comment ? directement avec utilitaire de disque? Et en cas de crash vous restaurez comment ?


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais essayer de me lancer pour patcher mais pour cloner le DD vous faites ca comment ? directement avec utilitaire de disque? Et en cas de crash vous restaurez comment ?


Perso, j'utilise CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) que tu peux tester gratuitement 30 jours, en français et le soft te prend la main aussi bien pour faire le clone que pour le restaurer et bien sûr 100% compatible avec Big Sur.

- https://bombich.com/fr


----------



## globetribe (14 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Donc, je peux le faire directement sur mon iMac déjà patché sans faire de partition ?


Tout à fait



xavax a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais essayer de me lancer pour patcher mais pour cloner le DD vous faites ca comment ? directement avec utilitaire de disque? Et en cas de crash vous restaurez comment ?


Bonne question:    dans mon cas le backup avec Time Machine n'a pas fonctionné car j'utilisé des conteneurs au sein de mon SSD et non pas des partitions dédiées.


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

Perso quand j'ai patché mon (ex) Catalina vers Big Sur, je n'ai plus eu accès à mes anciennes sauvegardes de Time Machine .... d'où l'importance d'un clone fait avec CCC, Super Duper ou autre.


----------



## xavax (14 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Perso, j'utilise CCC (Carbon Copy Cloner) que tu peux tester gratuitement 30 jours, en français et le soft te prend la main aussi bien pour faire le clone que pour le restaurer et bien sûr 100% compatible avec Big Sur.
> 
> - https://bombich.com/fr


Merci, je testerai ce logiciel ce soir. La du coup comme je ne suis pas chez moi je vais créer la clé a partir d'un autre mac. Ca prend pas mal de temps, j'aurai deja fait une étape ( je me demande si ma clé usb n'est pas trop lente car ca ne progresse pas vite du tout...) . ensuite il faudra Construire et installer OpenCore ....

En utilisant ce patcher ca fait quoi exactement lorsque l'installation sera lancée ? ca va supprimer tout le contenu de mon SSD ? ensuite je reimporte mais données depuis time machine ?
Ou est ce que ca va installer big sur avec toutes les données dedans ?


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

Le temps  compter 15 à 20 minutes avec une cle usb *3*.

Micropatcher me laissait toutes les apps et datas à leur place. Ce n'était pas une "clean install" qui n'est d'ailleurs pas encore en service avec ce patcher .... si elle y est un jour.

Je suppose qu'il en va de même avec OpenCore. Je le fais ce jour sans en avoir la certitude mais j'ai 2 bouées de secours autour du coup (1 clone sur un ssd et 1 autre sur un HDD à plateaux dans mon dock).


----------



## xavax (14 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Le temps  compter 15 à 20 minutes avec une cle usb *3*.
> 
> Micropatcher me laissait toutes les apps et datas à leur place. Ce n'était pas une "clean install" qui n'est d'ailleurs pas encore en service avec ce patcher .... si elle y est un jour.
> 
> Je suppose qu'il en va de même avec OpenCore. Je le fais ce jour sans en avoir la certitude mais j'ai 2 bouées de secours autour du coup (1 clone sur un ssd et 1 autre sur un HDD à plateaux dans mon dock).


moi c'est une clé USB 2... c'est ca le problème. Mais bon si c'est elnt et que ca fonctionne c'est pas grave


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Il est possible de passer directement d'une version patchée de BS avec micropatcher à une version patchée de BS avec OCLP. Je l'ai fait hier soir.



 , merci du retour !



globetribe a dit:


> J'ai installé OC sur l'EFI du SSD interne. Fini la SD avec le Catalina Loader... au final ça change pas grand chose, on arrive toujours sur un bootloader.



Heureusement, ça peut-être utile 



globetribe a dit:


> En revanche, pour s'éviter un maximum de galères (que j'ai expérimenté hier), il faut avoir des partitions différentes et pas partagées via AFPS.



Merci des infos.



globetribe a dit:


> Sinon dès que vous irez dans Catalina, ça cassera la partition BS. C'est probablement aussi pour ça que mes sauvegardes Time Machine n'ont pas fonctionné lorsque j'ai voulu récupérer mon ancienne config.
> 
> En dehors de ça, tout a l'air de bien fonctionner
> 
> ps : il est aussi possible d'installer OCLP sur Catalina (ici) et ensuite de faire un upgrade natif vers BS.



Super, ça a changé car Ausdauersportler  avait écrit 

"It is not possible to change an existing @dosdude1 patched installation. Backup, new installation, restore." Voir ici, les notes .


----------



## globetribe (14 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> uper, ça a changé car @Ausdauersportler avait écrit
> 
> "It is not possible to change an existing @dosdude1 patched installation. Backup, new installation, restore." Voir ici, les notes .



C'est toujours le cas... mais pour les machines qui ne peuvent installer nativement que Catalina, comme les iMac 2013 il me semble, ça peut être interessant d'installer OCLP sur la dernière version disponible de l'OS et ensuite de faire l'update depuis cette install.


----------



## chafpa (14 Avril 2021)

Je viens de patcher mon iMac avec OpenCore, iMac déjà patché avec Micropatcher.

Tout semble s'être déroulé normalement sauf :

- Au chapitre "Post-installation" du manuel, il mentionne de redémarrer sur l'*EFI interne* et celui ne s'et pas affiché. C'est *EFI Boot* et lui seul, en plus de Macintosh, qui s'est affiché et j'ai réinstallé OpenCore sur celui-ci.

Est-ce normal ?

- Je n'ai plus accès à mes anciennes sauvegardes de Time Machine ..... *comme dab* !

Est-ce normal aussi ?

Par contre, par la recherche des mises à jour, mon iMac Late 2013 est reconnu car elle me propose la version bêta de 11.3. Je précise être inscrit pour avoir accès aux bêtas. Avec Micropatcher, la recherche des mises à jour me jetait tout simplement pour Big Sur. La mise à jour des autres apps se faisaient normalement.

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## xavax (14 Avril 2021)

Après avoir patché un iMac fin 2013 avec opencore on ne peut plus importer de Time machine ?


----------



## globetribe (14 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> - Au chapitre "Post-installation" du manuel, il mentionne de redémarrer sur l'*EFI interne* et celui ne s'et pas affiché. C'est *EFI Boot* et lui seul, en plus de Macintosh, qui s'est affiché et j'ai réinstallé OpenCore sur celui-ci.
> 
> Est-ce normal ?


Si tu enlèves la clé ou disque externe qui t'as servi  à l'installation, tu vois bien un bootloader au lancement de ta machine qui te permet de choisir sur quel disque tu vas démarrer. C'est bien cela ? si oui, je pense que tout c'est bien passé. 



chafpa a dit:


> - Je n'ai plus accès à mes anciennes sauvegardes de Time Machine ..... *comme dab* !
> 
> Est-ce normal aussi ?



J'ai eu le même problème. Je ne sais pas à vrai dire. Dans mon cas, les sauvegardes étaient effectués sur un disque SSD où coexistaient des conteneurs de HS et BS, sans avoir de partition physique. Je pense que ça a mis le bazar.  



chafpa a dit:


> Par contre, par la recherche des mises à jour, mon iMac Late 2013 est reconnu car elle me propose la version bêta de 11.3. Je précise être inscrit pour avoir accès aux bêtas. Avec Micropatcher, la recherche des mises à jour me jetait tout simplement pour Big Sur. La mise à jour des autres apps se faisaient normalement.


idem

T'es au top du coup.... reste plus qu'à voir comment tout cela fonctionne dans la durée.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Je suis entrain de cloner mon DD, ma clé USB de boot est prête, par contre je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'il faut faire en post-installation. Je n'y suis pas encore mais je préfère anticiper pour voir si je suis capable d'arriver au bout.
Je dois rouvrir opencore une fois macOS installé mais je ne vois pas où il faut modifier les réglages pour ne plus avoir besoin de la clé USB. Si je ne fais pas cette étape, il faudra donc que je laisse branchée la clé USB et mon disque dur SSD USB sur lequel sera installé le système. C'est ça ?



> *Booting without USB drive*
> 
> Once you've installed macOS through OpenCore, you can boot up and go through the regular install process. To boot without the USB drive plugged in is quite simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## globetribe (15 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Je suis entrain de cloner mon DD, ma clé USB de boot est prete par contre je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'il faut faire en post installation. Je n'y suis pas encore mais je préfère anticiper pour voir si je suis capable d'arriver au bout.
> Je dois rouvrir opencore une fois macos installé mais je ne vois pas ou il faut modifier les reglage pour ne plus avoir besoins de la clé USB
> Si je ne fais pas cette etape, il fudra donc que je laisse brancher la clé USB et mon disque dur SSD usb sur lequel sera installé le system. C'est ca ?



Le post-installation n'est nécéssaire que si tu souhaites installer OC dans l'EFI du disque interne. Sinon tu peux effectivement laisser branchée ta clé et c'est grâce à elle que tu auras accès à l'écran de boot.

J'ai installé OC sur le disque interne. Ça fonctionne nickel. La procédure est toute simple, tu retournes dans OCLP, tu recrée OC (option 1) et tu l'installes dans l'EFI de ton disque dur interne (option 2)

Voilà


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Je crois que je commence à comprendre... Là j'ai créé une clé USB pour installer macOS 11 sur mon SSD branché en USB. Une fois fait, je relance Opencore a partir du nouveau système installé pour installer opencore sur le SSD et du coup je n'ai plus besoin de la clé USB.


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Après avoir patché un iMac fin 2013 avec opencore on ne peut plus importer de Time machine ?


En fait, ce matin après la 1ère sauvegarde de Time Machine, j'ai à nouveau accès à toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes.


globetribe a dit:


> Si tu enlèves la clé ou disque externe qui t'as servi  à l'installation, tu vois bien un bootloader au lancement de ta machine qui te permet de choisir sur quel disque tu vas démarrer. C'est bien cela ? si oui, je pense que tout c'est bien passé.


Oui mais c'est l'EFI Boot avec l'icône de OpenCore. Ceci étant et n'ayant pas d'autre choix, cela fonctionne.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Bon, ba chez moi il y a un truc qui cloche...

J’ai choisi la clé USB au démarrage et je tombe là-dessus :





Je vais refaire une clé USB pour voir si ça vient de là. J'ai téléchargé la version 4 071-08935-11.2.2-20D80 2021-03-01 macOS Big Sur

En relisant la doc, je me rends compte que je ne tombe pas sur cet écran au démarrage :



Je tombe directement sur celui-ci :


----------



## globetribe (15 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> en relisant la doc je me rends compte que je ne tombe pas sur cet ecran au demarrage



Sans connaitre ton système c'est difficile de répondre avec exactitude... bon ça m'évoque un système déjà patché qui a besoin d'OC pour accéder au boot screen... ce qui est exactement ce que j'ai eu sur mon iMac 2011.. pour faire simple, tu as déjà passé automatiquement le premier boot screen. et Tiens toi bien, il te suffit juste de cliquer sur Continue et l'installation va se lancer tout seul


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Tu devrais avoir le premier écran pour mettre à jour EFI Boot et ensuite redémarrer pour avoir une seconde fois cet écran puis lancer "Install macOS Big Sur".

Mon installation d'hier s'est déroulée normalement malgré les questions posées dans un de mes posts précédents.

Ce matin, j'ai fais la mise à jour vers la version bêta 11.3 tout à fait normalement.

Par ailleurs si j'arrête l'iMac, au redémarrage l'écran m'affiche brièvement le HDD Macintosh *ET* l'EFI Boot avec l'icône de Open Core. Je ne touche à rien et cela disparait quelques secondes après et l'iMac démarre. 

PS : Je manie fort mal l'anglais et avec Google Traduction j'avais imprimé les 9 pages du mode d'emploi de Open Core qui sont intéressantes.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

J’ai refait la clé. La du coup l’installation s’est lancée. Il reste 18mn. Je croise les doigts.
J’espère qu’il ne me restera qu’à trouver comment faire pour éliminer la clé USB pour que le Mac démarre


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Tu feras comme l'a écrit globetribe dans son post 428 ci-dessus.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Oui. Si tout a bien fonctionné avant

---------------------------------------------------------------

Ca y est, ça a fonctionné. Par contre pour le boot je suis obligé d'appuyer sur Option à chaque fois ? 

Sur mon iMac j'ai 2 systèmes. Un système avec Catalina sur le HD interne et Big Sur sur le SSD en USB. Après extinction, mon iMac a rebooté sur le DD interne... du coup j'ai dû appuyer sur Option, choisir Efi et ensuite choisir le SSD.


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Content pour toi  

Si tu as 2 disques durs, oui tu devras appuyer à chaque fois sur Option pour choisir celui que tu veux démarrer *sauf* si tu le paramètres dans les "Préférences Système" > "Disque de démarrage" mais alors tu démarreras toujours sur le même .

Pour mon info, comment se présente ton icône EFI : Normal ou avec l'icône de Open Core ? 

PS : D'ailleurs si ton iMac a rebooté sur le HDD interne c'est qu'il est défini par défaut dans les Préférences Système .


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

L'icône est comme ceci :



Mais je ne comprends pas : dans tous les cas il faudra toujours sélectionner Efi Boot au démarrage, non ?  J'ai bien selectionné le disque SSD dans les préférences système


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Merci pour l'icône.

As-tu réinstallé Open Core dans décrit dans le chapitre Post-Installation ?


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Oui sur le SSD

Chez vous ça se passe comment ? Au démarrage vous devez toujours sélectionner EFI ou ça démarre tout seul ?


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Sans appuyer sur Option, j'ai brièvement un écran qui apparait quelques secondes avec 2 icônes :

Macintosh HD (mon Fusion Drive sur lequel est Big Sur)
OpenShell.efi

Je ne fais rien et l'iMac redémarre.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Je pense que ça doit être bon. J’ai lancé la mise à jour de big sur et à chaque reboot je vois furtivement l’écran avec l’efi.


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

L'EFI *OpenShell.efi *ou l'ancienne avec l'*icône Open Core *?


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

J’ai ceci


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Celle de droite correspond à celle que j'ai "OpenShell.efi" avec "exec" en haut et à gauche.

Merci.


----------



## xavax (15 Avril 2021)

Du coup. Ça a l’air ok. Je vais le laisser bosser un peu tout seul pour qu’il indexe tout car au reboot il rame un peu. 

Apparemment il reprend les sauvegarde Time machine. Ça c’est cool


----------



## chafpa (15 Avril 2021)

Time Machine m'avait fais (un peu) peur hier soir car aucune ancienne sauvegarde ne s'affichait.

Je l'ai laissé en suspension d'activité comme d'habitude et ce matin j'ai retrouvé mon historique dans TM


----------



## globetribe (15 Avril 2021)

@chafpa, @xavax je vous confirme que j'ai exactement le même écran de boot que vous avec les disques dur qui s'affichent et l'icone OpenShell.efi


----------



## macfredb (16 Avril 2021)

Je vois que le fil avance depuis mon passage.
De plus en plus de personne tentent l'aventure c'est cool.

Pour info on peut aussi utiliser superduper pour cloner Catalina. Il est gratuit. (clonage avec effacement de la cible à chaque fois). Ce qui peut être un peu long de tout recopier à chaque clone....
J'ai réalisé ma clé avec micropatcher automator. J'ai pu faire une clean install de bigSur sur un disque dur externe USB. Une fois que j'ai pu vérifier que tout fonctionnait bien, j'ai fait l'installation (mise à jour, pas d'effacement) de Catalina (version patché avec dosdue1 patcher) afin de conserver mes app, réglage et utilisateurs. Et tout fonctionne bien.


----------



## chafpa (16 Avril 2021)

Question :

- Sur un SSD externe, j'ai un clone, fait par CCC, de Big Sur avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher.

Peut-on installer ce clone sur un HDD vierge d'un autre iMac, HDD formaté en APFS Guid, sachant que l'iMac d'origine est en *Fusion Drive* *et l'iMac cible, non* ?


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Après avoir testé micropatcher (l'original), micropatcher (modifié par Ausdauersportler), automator (modifié par Ausdauersportler), je me lance à mon tour dans OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher 

OCLP c'est super 

J'ai 2 SSD internes sur mon iMac mi 2011 (avec une carte graphique compatible metal):

un  SSD sous Catalina (c'est encore mon disque "quotidien" de travail) avec boot "Catalina Loader" sur une carte SD
un  SSD dédié aux tests BigSur
La méthode :

formatage d'une clef USB en GUID
téléchargement de la dernière version de Big Sur avec gibMacOS
création de _l'installer_ avec la commande classique `/Applications/Install\ macOS\ Big\ Sur.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/ma-clef-usb`
je télécharge la dernière version (0.0.22) de OCLP
je lance la configuration, l'iMac est bien détecté (12,2) , la seule modification à faire pour ma configuration  est de préciser que la CG est une carte _metal_ (Force iMacMetal Card) et son type (AMD pour moi):




​- construction et installation de l'OC sur la clef USB  (1 puis 2 ) :

​- on redémarre sur la clef USB et j'ai bien le menu du "_boot picker' _:

​

on choisit "install macOS Big Sur"
on fait l'installation classique (assez long et plusieurs reboots)
j'ai lu dans MacRumors que l'on pouvait installer et _patcher_ avec OCLP, même sur un Big Sur déjà patché avec _micropatcher_, c'est ce que j'ai fait et je n'ai pas eu de problème
une fois l'installation terminée, j'ai bien la version du SMC et la version du firmware "spoofées", ce qui prouve qu'on a bien démarré avec OC 
​- la version de l'iMac est bien "spoofée" en iMacPro1,1, on ne le voit pas ici, mais on le voit dans la configuration de OC :

​
- l'accélération matérielle est bien activée :

​- voila les disques en détail :
​
- je vais attendre la sortie de Big Sur 11.3 pour voir si les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent bien, c'est une des raisons principales de passer à OCLP 

- comme actuellement mon OS "quotidien" est encore Catalina :

si je veux _booter_ sous Catalina, j'enlève simplement la clef USB OC et le boot s'effectue avec le Catalina Loader (carte SD)
si je veux _booter_ sous Big Sur, je remets la clef USB OC et, même avec la carte SD Catalina Loader, le boot s'effectue bien en Big Sur. Je pense que le firmware essaye d'abord les périphériques USB avant les périphériques SD.
Je n'ai jamais fait de reset de la NVRAM et cela semble fonctionner sans problème.

Pour info, Ausdauersportler, laisse tomber ses patchers et participe maintenant à OCLP, particulièrement pour les iMacs 2009-2011


----------



## globetribe (17 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> - comme actuellement mon OS "quotidien" est encore Catalina:
> 
> si je veux _booter_ sous Catalina, j'enlève simplement la clef USB OC et le boot s'effectue avec le Catalina Loader (carte SD)
> si je veux _booter_  sous Big Sur, je remets la clef USB OC et, même avec la carte SD Catalina Loader, le boot s'effectue bien en Big Sur. Je pense que le firmware essaye d'abord les périphériques USB avant les périphériques SD.
> ...



 Top

Pour info, de mon côté j'ai essayé le PRAM reset quand j'ai fait l'update et ça m'a tout cassé... mais je crois connaitre la raison, à savoir les deux systèmes dans le même conteneur de mon disque interne SSD... ça c'est fini en ouvrant la bête pour pouvoir débrancher le SSD interne pour booter sur la clé... ça m'apprendre à pas suivre à la lettre les consignes 

Sinon, grosse nouvelle la dernière version d'OCLP supporte désormais les legacy GPU. Le résultat est apparemment encore loin d'être à la hauteur en terme de performance graphique mais ça vaut le coup d'être noté.  A ce rythme, j'imagine que les développeurs arriveront à contourner Metal d'ici quelques semaines


----------



## chafpa (17 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> - je vais attendre la sortie de Big Sur 11.3 pour voir* si les mises à jour OTA fonctionnent bien* , c'est une des raisons principales de passer à OCLP


Aucune raison qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas. Comme déjà écrit, la version 11.3 Bêta m'a été proposée et je l'ai installée.


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Aucune raison qu'elles ne fonctionnent pas. Comme déjà écrit, la version 11.3 Bêta m'a été proposée et je l'ai installée.



J'ai vu, pas de problème , je ne doute pas d'OCLP, c'est surtout pour être certain de ma configuration 



globetribe a dit:


> Top
> 
> Pour info, de mon côté j'ai essayé le PRAM reset quand j'ai fait l'update et ça m'a tout cassé... mais je crois connaitre la raison, à savoir les deux systèmes dans le même conteneur de mon disque interne SSD... ça c'est fini en ouvrant la bête pour pouvoir débrancher le SSD interne pour booter sur la clé... ça m'apprendre à pas suivre à la lettre les consignes



C'est pour cela que je préfère personnellement  garder *OCLP* sur une clef USB ou une carte SD, ça peut éviter des démontages et remontages 

Pour éviter les problèmes sur un disque interne, il est recommandé de garder un (petit) OS de secours qui se trouve :

soit sur un petit disque dédié et qui est le premier à être choisi (en disk0 donc)
soit sur la première partition d'un disque interne , la deuxième pouvant recevoir OC

"Having Opencore on a normal partition on main drive, but not the first one, is safe for AMD and NVIDIA users.
Having Opencore on any partition on a secondary drive, is safe too.
In these cases, after a PRAM reset, the iMac will default boot on main EFI partition or first partition of the main drive, places where Opencore isn't present.
NVIDIA users will then have a native Apple bootscreen ( if vbios permits it). AMD users will have a black screen during EFI boot and display will show when MacOS take control."


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Question :
> 
> - Sur un SSD externe, j'ai un clone, fait par CCC, de Big Sur avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher.
> 
> Peut-on installer ce clone sur un HDD vierge d'un *autre iMac,* HDD formaté en APFS Guid, sachant que l'iMac d'origine est en *Fusion Drive* *et l'iMac cible, non* ?



Je n'ai pas trop d'idée sur cette question et surtout sur la réponse   . Il y a aussi à voir: est-ce que *l'autre iMac* est exactement le même modèle que l'iMac cloné ? OCLP prépare l'EFI pour un modèle donné de mac.  

Ceci dit, si le clone est sur un disque externe , tu peux _booter_ avec l'autre iMac, à mon avis, il n'y a aucun risque pour le disque actuel interne, au pire, ça ne _boote_ pas ...


----------



## chafpa (18 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop d'idée sur cette question et surtout sur la réponse   . Il y a aussi à voir : est-ce que *l'autre iMac* est exactement le même modèle que l'iMac cloné ? OCLP prépare l'EFI pour un modèle donné de Mac.


En fait, ce serait le même iMac. J'envisage de faire changer son Fusion Drive actuel (HDD 1 To + Barrette SSD 128 Go) par un SSD interne Samsung EVO 870 1 To. 

PS : Sur l'un de mes clones qui est un SSD externe Samsung T5 500 Go, clone fait par CCC, la notion de Fusion Drive n'apparait pas :
​


----------



## sergiodadi (19 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Sinon, grosse nouvelle la dernière version d'OCLP supporte désormais les legacy GPU. Le résultat est apparemment encore loin d'être à la hauteur en terme de performance graphique mais ça vaut le coup d'être noté. À ce rythme, j'imagine que les développeurs arriveront à contourner Metal d'ici quelques semaines



De plus, les auteurs commencent à envisager une interface graphique plus conviviale, cela facilitera la diffusion de OCLP , il y a déjà des études du _design_ 





​


----------



## chafpa (21 Avril 2021)

Mise à jour de Big Sur en version 11.3 faite avec OpenCore en OTA.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Avril 2021)

Bonjour les patchés !
J'avais patché mon iMac late 2012 en janvier, depuis ça fonctionnait très bien, mais il y a quelques jours (une semaine ±), quand j'allume la bête, mon réseau wifi (livebox) ne se connecte plus illico, parfois je dois attendre 1mn, voire désactiver le wifi puis le réactiver, au bout de quelques secondes/1 mn le réseau est enfin actif, mais je n'ai que 2 indicateurs allumés (barre de menu wifi) au lieu de 3 en général sous Catalina. Ce comportement nouveau serait-il une séquelle du patch, si oui comment y remédier ? Si je démarre sur Catalina pas de souci, donc ça ne vient pas du matériel.
Onyx pourrait-il être d'un bon secours, et alors quels réglages choisir ?
Merci de votre aide.
(edit: en lisant le message précédent je vois que chafpa est en 11.3, alors que moi en 11.2.3; j'ai raté une màj ?)


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Comme déjà écrit, la version 11.3 Bêta m'a été proposée et je l'ai installée.





Nouvoul a dit:


> en lisant le message précédent je vois que chafpa est en 11.3, alors que moi en 11.2.3; j'ai raté une màj ?)


Non.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Avril 2021)

Merci !


----------



## chafpa (21 Avril 2021)

La 11.3 a été déployée cette nuit.

Auparavant, j'avais la 11.3 Bêta car inscrit au programme d'Apple pour les obtenir.


----------



## kaiy75 (22 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir les patchés,

Quel plaisir de voir que mon post original n'était pas sans intérêt !!

J'ai une petite question : j'ai un MacBook Pro Retina Early 2013 sous Big Sur 11.2.3 patché avec Patched Sur, y'a t'il un intérêt de le patcher avec OpenCore Legacy qui m'a l'air plus "stable" dans le système en lisant vos messages ? Ou ce n'est qu'une impression ?

Merci !


----------



## chafpa (23 Avril 2021)

Oui, ne serait-ce que pour avoir les mises à jour par OTA sans avoir à recommencer la moindre procédure .....

Avec OpenCore, la mise à jour de Big Sur 11.3 s'est faite toute seule et avant, j'avais eu la Bêta de la même manière.


----------



## sergiodadi (23 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Bonsoir les patchés,







kaiy75 a dit:


> Quel plaisir de voir que mon post original n'était pas sans intérêt !!
> 
> J'ai une petite question : j'ai un MacBook Pro Retina Early 2013 sous Big Sur 11.2.3 patché avec Patched Sur,



Attention, il y a écrit dans le readme d'OCLP:

Note: Only clean-installs and upgrades are supported, installs already patched with other patchers, such as Patched Sur or bigmac, cannot be used due to broken file integrity with APFS snapshots and SIP.

Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas....



kaiy75 a dit:


> y'a t'il un intérêt de le patcher avec OpenCore Legacy qui m'a l'air plus "stable" dans le système en lisant vos messages ? Ou ce n'est qu'une impression ?
> 
> Merci !



Il a un énorme avantage, dans l'annonce "officielle" de ce patcher (décembre 2020), il est indiqué:

"Le but de ce patcher est assez simple, *essayez de patcher le plus possible en mémoire* et de modifier le moins possible sur le disque. Avec cette idée, nous sommes en mesure de maintenir les instantanés APFS, AMFI, SIP, FileVault et d'autres fonctionnalités de sécurité activés sans aucun souci de stabilité ou de sécurité." Il me semble d'ailleurs  qu'avec les dernières versions actuelles, il n'y a aucun patch sur les fichiers eux-même .

Il est très activement développé ,  @ Ausdauersportler lui même, a arrêté le développement de ses _patchers_ et participe maintenant  activement à OCLP.

De plus, le support des CG d'origine non _metal_ est en cours de développement !


----------



## kaiy75 (23 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, ne serait-ce que pour avoir les mises à jour par OTA sans avoir à recommencer la moindre procédure .....
> 
> Avec OpenCore, la mise à jour de Big Sur 11.3 s'est faite toute seule et avant, j'avais eu la Bêta de la même manière.



Ah oui cool ! Après avec Patched Sur maintenant on peut faire la mise à jour directe via le logiciel, mais ce n'est pas en passant par les paramètres officiels, ce qu'Open Core permet c'est bien ça ?

Par contre quand tu parles de la version 11.3, tu parles de la Release Candidate non ? La version finale n'est pas encore dispo à ce que je sache !



sergiodadi a dit:


> Attention, il y a écrit dans le readme d'OCLP:
> 
> Note: Only clean-installs and upgrades are supported, installs already patched with other patchers, such as Patched Sur or bigmac, cannot be used due to broken file integrity with APFS snapshots and SIP.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas....



Oui je me doute bien que je vais devoir remettre à zéro mon Mac pour pouvoir passer sur Open Core ! La procédure est-elle lourde ?



sergiodadi a dit:


> Il a un énorme avantage, dans l'annonce "officielle" de ce patcher (décembre 2020), il est indiqué:
> 
> "Le but de ce patcher est assez simple, *essayez de patcher le plus possible en mémoire* et de modifier le moins possible sur le disque. Avec cette idée, nous sommes en mesure de maintenir les instantanés APFS, AMFI, SIP, FileVault et d'autres fonctionnalités de sécurité activés sans aucun souci de stabilité ou de sécurité." Il me semble d'ailleurs  qu'avec les dernières versions actuelles, il n'y a aucun patch sur les fichiers eux-même .



Désolé, je ne suis pas assez calé en informatique, qu'est ce que cela signifie ? Ce qui m'importe le plus c'est que par exemple si j'ai un problème avec mon Mac, je puisse restaurer sans soucis avec les sauvegardes Time Machine, ce qui me fait un peu peur aujourd'hui avec Patched Sur !


----------



## chafpa (23 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah oui cool ! Après avec Patched Sur maintenant on peut faire la mise à jour directe via le logiciel, mais ce n'est pas en passant par les paramètres officiels, ce qu'Open Core permet c'est bien ça ?
> 
> Par contre quand tu parles de la version 11.3, tu parles de la Release Candidate non ? La version finale n'est pas encore dispo à ce que je sache !


OpenCore Legacy Patcher permets bien les mises à jour OTA c'est à dire par la mise à de logiciels via Préférences Système.

Pour la 11.3 RC, *tu as un train de retard* car elle s'est installée sur mon iMac dans la nuit du 20 au 21 avril 2021 !


----------



## kaiy75 (23 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> OpenCore Legacy Patcher permets bien les mises à jour OTA c'est à dire par la mise à de logiciels via Préférences Système.
> 
> Pour la 11.3 RC, *tu as un train de retard* car elle s'est installée sur mon iMac dans la nuit du 20 au 21 avril 2021 !


Ok merci ! Oui pour la RC je suis au courant, je pensais que tu parlais de la version finale, personnellement je n'installe que les versions finales des OS, déjà que mon Mac est patché, si en plus j'installe les bêtas, le pauvre il va perdre en stabilité !


----------



## chafpa (23 Avril 2021)

Euh ... la 11.3 n'est pas une version "Bêta" ......  

PS : Si tu attends la version "finale" de Big Sur version 11, tu vas devoir attendre jusqu'en septembre au moins ..... si Apple lance à ce moment-là une version 12.00 de son OS dont on ne connait pas encore le nom


----------



## kaiy75 (23 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Euh ... la 11.3 n'est pas une version "Bêta" ......
> 
> PS : Si tu attends la version "finale" de Big Sur version 11, tu vas devoir attendre jusqu'en septembre au moins ..... si Apple lance à ce moment-là une version 12.00


 Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'avant de publier la version finale d'une mise à jour, Apple délivre la version bêta, puis release candidate et enfin la version publique. Personnellement je n'installe que les versions publiques.


----------



## sergiodadi (24 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah oui cool ! Après avec Patched Sur maintenant on peut faire la mise à jour directe via le logiciel, mais ce n'est pas en passant par les paramètres officiels, ce qu'Open Core permet c'est bien ça ?



Oui.



kaiy75 a dit:


> Oui je me doute bien que je vais devoir remettre à zéro mon Mac pour pouvoir passer sur Open Core ! La procédure est-elle lourde ?



Lourde non, mais ça peut prendre du temps,  tu as lu mon post ? As-tu des questions  précises ?



kaiy75 a dit:


> Désolé, je ne suis pas assez calé en informatique, qu'est ce que cela signifie ?



En simplifiant un peu, ça signifie que quasiment toutes les fonctionnalités  de Big Sur sont supportés sur des macs non supportés officiellement 



kaiy75 a dit:


> Ce qui m'importe le plus c'est que par exemple si j'ai un problème avec mon Mac, je puisse restaurer sans soucis avec les sauvegardes Time Machine, ce qui me fait un peu peur aujourd'hui avec Patched Sur !



Depuis mon post, sur mon iMac mi 2011 , 27 pouces, je suis passé définitivement sous *Big Sur*, j'ai macOS sur le SSD interne de 500 Go et mes données sur le SSD interne de 4 To. J'ai préféré par précaution repartir sur une base saine, donc:

_clean install _de Big Sur avec OCLP (OC est sur une clef USB)
reinstallation de toutes mes applications
récupération de mes données:
   - Documents par iCloud
   - Photos par iCloud
   - les autres données par des restaurations "_directes"_ , pas de TM , pour avoir des données "_saines_"
J'ai bien sur des sauvegardes de mes Documents et de mes Photos avec d'autres moyens , iCloud n'est pas une sauvegarde   

J'ai réservé une petite partition sur le disque en /dev/disk0 pour installer plus tard un *High Sierra* pour éviter de démonter l'iMac en cas de problème OC:

Pour éviter les problèmes sur un disque interne, il est recommandé de garder un (petit) OS de secours qui se trouve :

soit sur un petit disque dédié et qui est le premier à être choisi (en disk0 donc)
soit sur la première partition d'un disque interne , la deuxième pouvant recevoir OC
"Having Opencore on a normal partition on main drive, but not the first one, is safe for AMD and NVIDIA users.
Having Opencore on any partition on a secondary drive, is safe too.
In these cases, after a PRAM reset, the iMac will default boot on main EFI partition or first partition of the main drive, places where Opencore isn't present.
NVIDIA users will then have a native Apple bootscreen ( if vbios permits it). AMD users will have a black screen during EFI boot and display will show when MacOS take control."


----------



## mat1696 (24 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En simplifiant un peu, ça signifie que quasiment toutes les fonctionnalités de Big Sur sont supportés sur des macs non supportés officiellement


Hello,
Donc si je comprends bien, Patched Sur serait plus simple d’utilisation pour patcher un iMac fin 2013, mais le SIP et les instantannés APFS ne seront pas supportés ?


----------



## sergiodadi (24 Avril 2021)

mat1696 a dit:


> Hello,
> Donc si je comprends bien, Patched Sur serait plus simple d’utilisation pour patcher un iMac fin 2013,



Maintenant OCLP est assez simple à utiliser, je le conseillerai aussi pour un iMac 2013 qui est entièrement supporté , voir ici . Il ne faut pas confondre Open Core  (_it is a complex piece of software_) avec OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher . OCLP utilise OC pour permettre de patcher un mac sans se plonger dans la documentation d'Open Core pour créer une configuration manuellement.

De plus, il y aura un GUI bientôt  mais OCLP est utilisable facilement dès à présent, plusieurs _forumeurs_ l'ont fait , ils peuvent en témoigner


----------



## chafpa (24 Avril 2021)

Tout à fait et à vrai dire, c'est pratiquement aussi simple qu'avec Micropatcher que j'utilisais auparavant. Je n'ai jamais essayé Patched Sur.


----------



## nico78340 (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà j'ai un iMac fin 2013 avec à l'origine un fusion drive de 1To (1SSD de 128 + un disque à plateau de 1To). J'ai changé mon disque à plateaux pour un SSD de 500Go. De fait je me retrouve avec 2 disques dur. J'avais installé Catalina sur le SSD 500 Go et laissé vierge le 128. Cela marchait très bien. Hier j'ai installé BS sur le disque de 128 et cela à fonctionné. Aujourd'hui j'ai essayé d'installé Big sur sur le  SSD de 500Go mais l'iMac me dit que le programme d'installation est endommagé . J'ai utilisé la même clé usb. 
Je préfère tout avoir sur le disque de 500 et laisser vierge le disque de 128. 

Merci pour votre aide et félicitation pour tout le boulot que vous faites !!


----------



## chafpa (25 Avril 2021)

Ton 128 Go et le SSD 500 Go sont-ils montés en Fusion Drive ?

PS : Apparemment non car tu n'aurais pas eu le choix lors du Patch, du moins avec Micropatcher et/ou Open Core Legacy Patcher, entre le 128 et le 500. S'ils étaient en Fusion Drive, tu n'aurais eu qu'un choix : Macintosh HD !


----------



## nico78340 (25 Avril 2021)

Non ils ne sont pas montés en Fusion drive. Il faut le faire ? Pour info j'ai utilisé Patched Sur

Bon ben je viens de fusionner mes 2 SSD et pareil . Je comprend pas ???


----------



## chafpa (25 Avril 2021)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## nico78340 (25 Avril 2021)

Après avoir inséré la clé USB, rebooté, l'installation se lance et lorsqu'il reste 16 minutes cela me dit que ma clé d'installation est endommagée et l'installation s'arrête. Ma clé est bonne vu que j'ai réussi à l'installer hier soir.


----------



## chafpa (26 Avril 2021)

Si tu as un backup, ce qui me semblerait évident ..., formates le Fusion Drive et relance l'installation.

Par contre je ne connais pas du tout Patched Sur et ne sais donc pas comment il fonctionne. 

Open Core Legacy Patcher et micropatcher sont les deux patchs que j'ai successivement utilisé.


----------



## nico78340 (26 Avril 2021)

Merci Je viens de réinstaller Catalina en attendant. Tes 2 patchs fonctionne comment ? Cela fonctionne bien ?


----------



## sergiodadi (26 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,



nico78340 a dit:


> Non ils ne sont pas montés en Fusion drive. Il faut le faire ?


*Attention*, comme disait @ericse :

"Sauf que 2 fois plus de disques = 2 fois plus de risque de panne, et avec un *Fusion Drive *la panne est totale.
Tu as juste doublé le risque de perte totale de données, ça reste faible heureusement, mais 2 fois moins faible "

Réfléchis à une solution:

macOS sur le "petit" SSD de 128 Go
les données sur le "gros" SSD de 500 Go

Après, tant que tu trouves que le bénéfice de *Fusion Drive* est supérieur au risque, pourquoi pas...



nico78340 a dit:


> Merci Je viens de réinstaller Catalina en attendant. Tes 2 patchs fonctionne comment ? Cela fonctionne bien ?



Tu as ici une description d'une configuration avec OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher


----------



## nico78340 (26 Avril 2021)

Je suis aller voir tes liens et j'ai rien compris !! Ca à l'air terriblement compliqué!!!


----------



## edenpulse (26 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Je suis aller voir tes liens et j'ai rien compris !! Ca à l'air terriblement compliqué!!!


Ca reste un hack, ça reste quelque chose de non-supporté. Donc bon... oui ça demande un peu d'huile de coude.


----------



## chafpa (26 Avril 2021)

Je te mets le lien du mode d'emploi :

- https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/START.html

Si tu ne maîtrise pas l'anglais, fais traduire par Google, Google Translate for Firefox en ce qui me concerne. C'est non seulement facilement compréhensible mais bougrement efficace. 

PS : Mon iMac est un 27" Late 2013 Fusion Drive et depuis 4 mois il fonctionne avec Big Sur et depuis que j'ai utilisé Open Core Legacy Patcher, plus de problème de mises à jour, elles se font toutes seules en OTA !


----------



## kaiy75 (26 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Depuis mon post, sur mon iMac mi 2011 , 27 pouces, je suis passé définitivement sous *Big Sur*, j'ai macOS sur le SSD interne de 500 Go et mes données sur le SSD interne de 4 To. J'ai préféré par précaution repartir sur une base saine, donc:
> 
> _clean install _de Big Sur avec OCLP (OC est sur une clef USB)
> reinstallation de toutes mes applications
> ...


Merci pour tes précisions ! Quand j'aurais le temps je passerai sur OCLP !


----------



## kaiy75 (26 Avril 2021)

J'ai une question par rapport aux sauvegardes Time Machine. En effet, pour restaurer les données après un passage vers OC, j'avais prévu de réinstaller les apps une à une, les données par iCloud et autre disque dur externe, et de pas tout restaurer comme une brute.

Mais une fois passée sur Open Core, les sauvegardes Time Machine peuvent-elles être restaurées sur une machine passée en OC sans problème ?


----------



## nico78340 (26 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Je te mets le lien du mode d'emploi :
> 
> - https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/START.html


Merci mais je bloque déjà pour télécharger MacOS !!! Je suis pas sorti de l'auberge !


----------



## xavax (26 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir tout le monde, quelqu’un a essayé de faire la mise à jour 11.3 sur mac patché avec open core legacy ?


----------



## chafpa (26 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde, quelqu’un a essayé de faire la mise à jour 11.3 sur mac patché avec open core legacy ?


Ben oui, sauf erreur de ma part j'ai posté ma mise à jour en OTA sur ce même topic !


----------



## xavax (26 Avril 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je n’avais pas vu. La 11.3 venait juste de sortir.


----------



## chafpa (26 Avril 2021)

Voir les posts 462, 464, 467 et la suite ....


----------



## kaiy75 (26 Avril 2021)

Pour ma part, mise à jour faite avec succès vers 11.3 avec Patched Sur v.0.2.1


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
J'avais patché en janvier via Patched Sur, je suis en 11.2.3 depuis, et "on" me dit que mon iMac (late 2012) est à jour, la 11.3 ne m'est pas proposée. Que faire, à part rester sur 11.2.3 ?


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Avril 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde, quelqu’un a essayé de faire la mise à jour 11.3 sur mac patché avec open core legacy ?



Je confirme aussi    (OCLP 0.0.22 sur iMac 27 pouces mi 2011)

avant:







après:











pendant:


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Merci mais je bloque déjà pour télécharger MacOS !!! Je suis pas sorti de l'auberge !



Il y a plusieurs moyens possibles , une méthode conviviale (et légale) est d'utiliser MDS . Regarde la description du post, tout est bien décrit


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport aux sauvegardes Time Machine. En effet, pour restaurer les données après un passage vers OC, j'avais prévu de réinstaller les apps une à une, les données par iCloud et autre disque dur externe, et de pas tout restaurer comme une brute.
> 
> Mais une fois passée sur Open Core, les sauvegardes Time Machine peuvent-elles être restaurées sur une machine passée en OC sans problème ?



Je ne peux pas faire un essai réel car j'ai réinitialisé  complètement mon Synology utilisé pour TM pour différentes raisons, mais je pense qu'il n'y a aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas . Je n'ai rien vu de négatif dans les forums US.


----------



## chafpa (27 Avril 2021)

A priori cela devrait fonctionner car les sauvegardes s'affichent correctement quand on entre dans Time Machine mais je n'ai pas essayé non plus. Je préfère récupérer mes apps et autres datas sur le clone qui est sur un SSD externe, clone fait par CCC.


----------



## nico78340 (27 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs moyens possibles , une méthode conviviale (et légale) est d'utiliser MDS . Regarde la description du post, tout est bien décrit


Cool comme appli  merci !!!! En train de telecharger


----------



## chafpa (27 Avril 2021)

Ah si j'avais connu MDS il y a quelques mois, j'en aurais gagné du temps et time is money !


----------



## nico78340 (27 Avril 2021)

Bon ben je capitule ! Pourtant cela a fonctionné une fois. Je sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour !
Personne pour me conseiller quoi faire pour passer en 11.3 après avoir patché de Catalina vers 11.2.3 avec Patched Sur en janvier (version qui me semble-t'il était censée prendre en charge les màj ultérieures) ?


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,



Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais patché en janvier via Patched Sur, je suis en 11.2.3 depuis, et "on" me dit que mon iMac (late 2012) est à jour, la 11.3 ne m'est pas proposée.



Je n'ai jamais utilisé *Patched Sur*, je ne peux pas trop d'aider...



Nouvoul a dit:


> Que faire, à part rester sur 11.2.3 ?



Comme tu as du lire dans ce thread, le _patcher_ qui a de l'avenir et qui est *très activement développé *est OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher  (les patches s'effectuent en mémoire et non plus sur les fichiers ), plusieurs _forumeurs_ l'utilisent maintenant et semblent très satisfaits. 

Peut-être devrais-tu songer à ce _patcher _OCLP  ? Bien sur, il vaut mieux repartir d'une _clean install _et ne pas _patcher_ un mac déjà  _patché_ avec un _patcher_ différent ... C'est du boulot mais à mon avis, le jeu en vaut la chandelle


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bon ben je capitule ! Pourtant cela a fonctionné une fois. Je sais plus quoi faire.



Comme plusieurs _forumeurs_ utilisent OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher , on pourrait t'aider mais il faudrait que tu détailles *exactement* ce que tu as fait (chronologiquement) , ta configuration exacte, les messages d'erreurs, etc.


----------



## kaiy75 (27 Avril 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Personne pour me conseiller quoi faire pour passer en 11.3 après avoir patché de Catalina vers 11.2.3 avec Patched Sur en janvier (version qui me semble-t'il était censée prendre en charge les màj ultérieures) ?


Hello, tu dois juste mettre à jour l'application Patched Sur (actuellement v.0.2.1).

Ensuite, clique sur le bouton "Run Updates" pour mettre à jour vers 11.3.

Après redémarrage, clique sur le bouton "Patch Kexts" pour rendre le wifi et bluetooth fonctionnels


----------



## nico78340 (27 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Comme plusieurs _forumeurs_ utilisent OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher , on pourrait t'aider mais il faudrait que tu détailles *exactement* ce que tu as fait (chronologiquement) , ta configuration exacte, les messages d'erreurs, etc.


Merci pour ton aide. J'ai fait tellement d'essais que je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait.  Le dernier truc que j'ai essayé c'est avec micro patcher. J'ai telecharger la derniere version de BS via MDS et j'ai telechargé “Big Sur micropatcher-main“ Ensuite j'ai formaté ma clé usb en APFS casse sensible, ensuite j'ai fait une clé usb bootable via le terminal à l'aide du site d'Apple. Ensuite j'ai copié micropatcher.sh et install-setvards.sh sur la clé. Ensuite j'ai redemarré le mac en appuyant sur Alt et j'ai selectionné L'EFI boot,apres le redemarrage j'ai selectionné l'installation de BS tout s'est bien passé et à 16 minutes de la fin il me dit que ma clé est endommagé ou alorsqu'il n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jours.
Voilà je pense qu'il faut que reprenne tout depuis le debut avec les bonnes versions adequat .
Voici mon imac :
21,5 pouce Fin 2013 avec catalina à jours
8 Go de Ram
1 SSD d'origine de 12& Go
1 SSD de 500Go Samsung en remplacement du HDD de 1 To d'origine
CG Nvidia Geforce GT 750M 1 Go


----------



## Lionelr34500 (27 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je viens m'incruster dans la conversation car apparemment beaucoup utilisent OCLP et j'essaie de passer de catalina a BigSur avec et je rencontre toujours le meme probleme : Au boot mon ecran reste noir et donc je ne peux rien faire...

Je préciser que j ai deja eu le meme probleme en voulant patcher avec patched sur et que l installation avait reussi avec une ancienne carte graphique et un autre ecran. Donc je pensais qu en remettant ma cart graphique compatible metal et mon ecran HP-envy 34 cela serait bon mais que neni, ecran noir meme si derriere je sens bien que bigsur est lance...

C'est pourquoi j ai voulu essayer OCLP mais impossible de voir le boot a l ecran

Est ce que quelqu un peut m aider svp ?

Merci d avance

Lionel


----------



## Darkgam3rz (27 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Depuis deux mois j’utilise mon iMac de fin 2012 avec big sur, tout est ok mais j’ai une question…

J’ai big sur installé sur un disque dur externe, j’aimerais récupérer des fichiers qui sont sur le disque interne, avec catalina donc… si j’enlève le disque dur externe, je peux allumer le mac en bootant normalement sur l’interne ??? Et une fois mes fichiers copiés sur clé usb, je pourrais rebooter sur l’externe sans devoir réinstaller un truc ????


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Hello, tu dois juste mettre à jour l'application Patched Sur (actuellement v.0.2.1).
> 
> Ensuite, clique sur le bouton "Run Updates" pour mettre à jour vers 11.3.
> 
> Après redémarrage, clique sur le bouton "Patch Kexts" pour rendre le wifi et bluetooth fonctionnels


Ah merci bien, ça m'a l'air plus simple que de tout recommencer avec OCLP ! J'essaierai demain.


----------



## JAR41000 (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai téléchargé le patch de sécurité 002 pour Catalina, mais il refuse de s'installer, avec un beau message "Votre système ne prend pas en charge ce logiciel." Mon iMac, Late 2009, SSD, 8Go, fonctionne parfaitement avec Catalina patché Dosdude et les APPs se mettent à jour normalement, y compris Safari.
Avez vous une idée, un moyen de passer outre ce refus ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide. J'ai fait tellement d'essais que je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait.  Le dernier truc que j'ai essayé c'est avec micro patcher.



_micropatcher_ n'est plus développé depuis 6 mois, je pense qu'il est abandonné... comme d'autres _patchers_...



nico78340 a dit:


> J'ai telecharger la derniere version de BS via MDS et j'ai telechargé “Big Sur micropatcher-main“ Ensuite j'ai formaté ma clé usb en *APFS *



Il est INDISPENSABLE de lire très précisément la documentation du _patcher_ utilisé, pour _micropatcher_ , il est écrit:

"Use Disk Utility to erase the USB stick using "Mac OS Extended (Journaled)" format and "*GUID Partition Map*" et pas en APFS. !



nico78340 a dit:


> casse sensible, ensuite j'ai fait une clé usb bootable via le terminal à l'aide du site d'Apple. Ensuite j'ai copié micropatcher.sh et install-setvards.sh sur la clé. Ensuite j'ai redemarré le mac en appuyant sur Alt et j'ai selectionné L'EFI boot,apres le redemarrage j'ai selectionné l'installation de BS tout s'est bien passé et à 16 minutes de la fin il me dit que ma clé est endommagé ou alorsqu'il n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jours.



Il faut être certain que la clef USB fonctionne, reformate la clef et teste la clef avec quelques copies simples.



nico78340 a dit:


> Voilà je pense qu'il faut que reprenne tout depuis le debut avec les bonnes versions adequat .



Je suggère:
- faire *DES* sauvegardes de tes données, il y a toujours un risque... Personnellement avant toute opération risquée, j'ai toujours, au moins, 3 sauvegardes différentes:
       * un clone effectué par Carbon Copy Cloner
       * une sauvegarde par Time Machine (sur un Synology)
       * une sauvegarde "ailleurs" par Backblaze

utiliser OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher
lire la documentation ici pour avoir une idée globale sur la procédure
faire avec OCLP une _clean install_ (donc avoir plusieurs sauvegardes à jour !) car il est déconseillé de patcher un OS déjà  patché avec un _patcher_ différent
tu décides d'avoir un fusion drive ou non ?
*Attention*, comme disait @ericse :

"Sauf que 2 fois plus de disques = 2 fois plus de risque de panne, et avec un *Fusion Drive *la panne est totale.
Tu as juste doublé le risque de perte totale de données, ça reste faible heureusement, mais 2 fois moins faible "

Réfléchis à une solution:

macOS sur le "petit" SSD de 128 Go
les données sur le "gros" SSD de 500 Go
Après, tant que tu trouves que le bénéfice de *Fusion Drive* est supérieur au risque, pourquoi pas...

Que penses-tu de tout cela ? Comme plusieurs personnes ici  ont utilisé OCLP, plusieurs personnes peuvent potentiellement t'aider à chaque étape.



nico78340 a dit:


> Voilà je pense qu'il faut que reprenne tout depuis le debut avec les bonnes versions adequat .



C'est certain ...


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Depuis deux mois j’utilise mon iMac de fin 2012 avec big sur, tout est ok mais j’ai une question…
> 
> J’ai big sur installé sur un disque dur externe, j’aimerais récupérer des fichiers qui sont sur le disque interne, avec catalina donc… si j’enlève le disque dur externe, je peux allumer le mac en bootant normalement sur l’interne ??? Et une fois mes fichiers copiés sur clé usb, je pourrais rebooter sur l’externe sans devoir réinstaller un truc ????



Je ne comprends pas, qu'est-ce qui t'empêche  de faire une copie des fichiers du disque interne vers le disque externe ou vers une clef USB  actuellement ? Le disque interne doit être vu s'il est connecté


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

JAR41000 a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé le patch de sécurité 002 pour Catalina, mais il refuse de s'installer, avec un beau message "Votre système ne prend pas en charge ce logiciel." Mon iMac, Late 2009, SSD, 8Go, fonctionne parfaitement avec Catalina patché Dosdude et les APPs se mettent à jour normalement, y compris Safari.



Tu essayes de faire cette mise à jour avec "*Mise à jour de logiciels*" dans "*Préférences Système*" ?


----------



## JAR41000 (28 Avril 2021)

Bien sur, c'est la première chose que je fais le matin avant le café.


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

JAR41000 a dit:


> Bien sur, c'est la première chose que je fais le matin avant le café.



Catalina patché Dosdude ne permet pas de faire des mises à jour OTA natives (officielles), c'est pour cela, entres autres, que d'autres _patchers_, comme OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher , ont été développés.

Il y a néanmoins des procédures, par exemple ici, mais c'est pas simple et c'est un peu risqué...


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je vais retenter le coup avec Ce fameux OpenCore Legacy Patcher apparement il fait des miracles !! 
Je suis allé sur ce lien là :








						GitHub - dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher: Experience macOS just like before
					

Experience macOS just like before. Contribute to dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher development by creating an account on GitHub.




					translate.google.com
				



et déjà je comprend rien !


----------



## JAR41000 (28 Avril 2021)

Merci Sergiodadi, je vais essayer ce soir.


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Je vais retenter le coup avec Ce fameux OpenCore Legacy Patcher apparement il fait des miracles !!
> Je suis allé sur ce lien là :
> 
> 
> ...



Commence par les étapes:
1) faire *plusieurs* sauvegardes (pour faire une _clean install_, *le disque sera reformatté complètement*)
2) lire la documentation (on n'est pas obligé de tout comprendre d'un coup)
3) teste ta clef USB
4) décide :

si tu veux garder le fusion drive avec 2 SSD (personnellement je déconseille)
si tu veux le disque SSD 128 Go avec macOS et le disque SSD 500 Go  avec les données
si tu veux le disque SSD de 500 Go  pour tout , OS + données, l'autre étant inutilisé dans un premier temps

On verra plus tard pour la suite


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

les 2 _patchers_ les plus utilisés maintenant (pour Big Sur)  sont OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher et Patched-Sur . Il y a eu de nombreuses questions sur les différences entre ces _patchers_.

Il existe,  depuis peu, un tableau montrant les avantages et les inconvénients de ces 2 _patchers_. Le tableau a été fait par les développeurs d'OCLP mais il me parait réellement objectif. La version à jour se trouve ici . Vérifiez régulièrement le site source car les 2 _patchers_ sont activement développés et des nouvelles versions sortent très régulièrement .

Voila le tableau (à la date du 28 avril 2021):


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

Merci encore pour m'aider. C'est decidé je garde un SSD 120 Go pour Big Sur et l'autre de 500 Go pour les données. Mes sauvegardes sont faites sur mon NAS.


----------



## kaiy75 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> les 2 _patchers_ les plus utilisés maintenant (pour Big Sur)  sont OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher et Patched-Sur . Il y a eu de nombreuses questions sur les différences entre ces _patchers_.
> 
> ...


Yes merci ! J'hésite à attendre que les développeurs sortent une interface GUI avant de me lancer, je n'ai pas trouvé ta source de ton précédent message, tu penses qu'elle sortira bientôt ?

Sinon, j'ai bien tout lu, mais il y a une chose que je n'ai pas bien compris : je suis donc sur Big Sur 11.3 patché avec Patched Sur, pour passer sur OCLP je peux directement le faire avec une clean Install ou est-ce que je dois faire une clean Install pour repasser sur Catalina pour ensuite faire une clean Install pour passer sur Big Sur avec OCLP ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Yes merci ! J'hésite à attendre que les développeurs sortent une interface GUI avant de me lancer, je n'ai pas trouvé ta source de ton précédent message,



C'est un des développeurs de OCLP  (khronokernel) qui poste de temps en temps sur Macrumors, il disait le 18 avril (voir son post) qu'il pensait que le GUI allait sortir pour la version 0.1.1 ... Comme la version 0.1.1 est sortie il y a 2 jours ... sans le GUI, je pense que la prochaine version aura le GUI.

Ceci dit, comme tu as déjà pratiqué les patchers, je pense que ça ne te posera pas de problème de le faire sans le GUI, tu as lu ma description  ici, c'est assez simple, pour quelqu'un a déjà pratiqué ce genre de modification . Depuis ce post, je suis passé entièrement  sous Big Sur et je n'ai plus de Catalina.



kaiy75 a dit:


> tu penses qu'elle sortira bientôt ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai bien tout lu, mais il y a une chose que je n'ai pas bien compris : je suis donc sur Big Sur 11.3 patché avec Patched Sur, pour passer sur OCLP je peux directement le faire avec une clean Install



Tu peux, enfin tu dois (installs already patched with other patchers, such as Patched Sur or bigmac, cannot be used due to broken file integrity with APFS snapshots and SIP) faire directement une clean install de Big Sur en reformatant complètement ton disque après avoir  booté sur la clef USB d'installation avec OC dessus .

ps: la documentation de OCLP augmente régulièrement, après le tableau comparatif, il y a *une seule ligne de commande* qui permet de récupérer automatiquement le package PKG de Big Sur (ou d'autres versions). C'est légal car ça va chercher les packages sur les serveurs d'Apple 

La commande est:


```
[ ! -d ~/macOS-installer/ ] && mkdir ~/macOS-installer; cd ~/macOS-installer; [ ! -f ~/macOS-installer/installinstallmacos.py ] && curl -O https://raw.githubusercontent.com/munki/macadmin-scripts/main/installinstallmacos.py; sudo python installinstallmacos.py
```

Je l'ai essayé et ça fonctionne   


```
serge@iMac-de-Serge-Big-Sur src % [ ! -d ~/macOS-installer/ ] && mkdir ~/macOS-installer; cd ~/macOS-installer; [ ! -f ~/macOS-installer/installinstallmacos.py ] && curl -O https://raw.githubusercontent.com/munki/macadmin-scripts/main/installinstallmacos.py; sudo python installinstallmacos.py
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100 25407  100 25407    0     0   102k      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  103k
Password:
Password:
Downloading https://swscan.apple.com/content/catalogs/others/index-11-10.15-10.14-10.13-10.12-10.11-10.10-10.9-mountainlion-lion-snowleopard-leopard.merged-1.sucatalog...
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/20/55/001-51042-A_2EJTJOSUC2/rsvf13iphg5lvcqcysqcarv8cvddq8igek/InstallAssistantAuto.smd...
Downloading https://swdist.apple.com/content/downloads/20/55/001-51042-A_2EJTJOSUC2/rsvf13iphg5lvcqcysqcarv8cvddq8igek/001-51042.English.dist...
No server metadata for 071-08935
[•••]

Downloading https://swdist.apple.com/content/downloads/12/32/071-14766-A_Q2H6ELXGVG/zx8saim8tei7fezrmvu4vuab80m0e8a5ll/071-14766.English.dist...
 #      ProductID    Version    Build   Post Date  Title
 1      001-15219    10.15.5  19F2200  2020-06-15  macOS Catalina
 2      001-68446    10.15.7    19H15  2020-11-11  macOS Catalina
 3      001-36801    10.15.6  19G2021  2020-08-12  macOS Catalina
 4      001-04366    10.15.4  19E2269  2020-05-04  macOS Catalina
 5      071-08935     11.2.2    20D80  2021-03-01  macOS Big Sur
 6      061-86291    10.15.3  19D2064  2020-03-23  macOS Catalina
 7      041-91758    10.13.6    17G66  2019-10-19  macOS High Sierra
 8      041-88800    10.14.4  18E2034  2019-10-23  macOS Mojave
 9      071-14766     11.2.3    20D91  2021-03-08  macOS Big Sur
10      061-26589    10.14.6   18G103  2019-10-14  macOS Mojave
11      071-05432     11.2.1    20D75  2021-02-15  macOS Big Sur
12      001-51042    10.15.7     19H2  2020-09-24  macOS Catalina
13      001-36735    10.15.6  19G2006  2020-08-06  macOS Catalina
14      001-57224    10.15.7     19H4  2020-10-27  macOS Catalina
15      041-90855    10.13.5   17F66a  2019-10-23  Install macOS High Sierra Beta
16      061-26578    10.14.5  18F2059  2019-10-14  macOS Mojave
17      071-29172       11.3   20E232  2021-04-26  macOS Big Sur

Choose a product to download (1-17): 17
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/BuildManifest.plist...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100 35280  100 35280    0     0   415k      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  415k
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/Info.plist...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100  1683  100  1683    0     0  45486      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 44289
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/InstallAssistant.pkg...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100 11.5G  100 11.5G    0     0  97.2M      0  0:02:01  0:02:01 --:--:-- 98.0M
Downloading https://swdist.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/InstallAssistant.pkm...
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/UpdateBrain.zip...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100 1920k  100 1920k    0     0  12.8M      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 12.7M
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/InstallInfo.plist...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100   188  100   188    0     0   4476      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:--  4476
Downloading http://swcdn.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/MajorOSInfo.pkg...
  % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                 Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
100 2571k  100 2571k    0     0  12.4M      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 12.4M
Downloading https://swdist.apple.com/content/downloads/40/42/071-29172-A_50FL5BT4I6/5w0xm8c31yigcf2iov4n4mlsvnw1upzo2q/MajorOSInfo.pkm...
Making empty sparseimage...
installer: Package name is macOS Big Sur
installer: Installing at base path /private/tmp/dmg.PmtaFu
installer: The install was successful.
*********************************************************
*** Working around a very dumb Apple bug in a package ***
*** postinstall script that fails to correctly target ***
*** the Install macOS.app when installed to a volume  ***
*** other than the current boot volume.               ***
***       Please file feedback with Apple!            ***
*********************************************************
Product downloaded and installed to /Volumes/DATA4TO/serge/macOS-installer/Install_macOS_11.3-20E232.sparseimage
Making read-only compressed disk image containing Install macOS Big Sur.app...
.................................................................................................................................................................
created: /Volumes/DATA4TO/serge/macOS-installer/Install_macOS_11.3-20E232.dmg
Disk image created at: ./Install_macOS_11.3-20E232.dmg
```

On retrouve bien:


```
ls -lah macOS-installer
total 24297328
drwxr-xr-x   5 serge  staff   160B 28 avr 06:00 .
drwxr-xr-x  17 serge  staff   544B 28 avr 14:58 ..
-rw-r--r--@  1 root   staff    12G 28 avr 06:00 Install_macOS_11.3-20E232.dmg
drwxr-x---   4 root   staff   128B 28 avr 05:50 content
-rw-r--r--   1 serge  staff    25K 28 avr 05:49 installinstallmacos.py
serge@iMac-de-Serge-Big-Sur ~ %
```


----------



## kaiy75 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> C'est un des développeurs de OCLP  (khronokernel) qui poste de temps en temps sur Macrumors, il disait le 18 avril (voir son post) qu'il pensait que le GUI allait sortir pour la version 0.1.1 ... Comme la version 0.1.1 est sortie il y a 2 jours ... sans le GUI, je pense que la prochaine version aura le GUI.
> 
> Ceci dit, comme tu as déjà pratiqué les patchers, je pense que ça ne te posera pas de problème de le faire sans le GUI, tu as lu ma description  ici, c'est assez simple, pour quelqu'un a déjà pratiqué ce genre de modification . Depuis ce post, je suis passé entièrement  sous Big Sur et je n'ai plus de Catalina.
> 
> ...


Ok merci ! Oui en effet ça n'a pas l'air bien compliqué dans le process, c'est plutôt la préparation que je dois bien gérer pour pas faire de conneries aahhaa. Donc je sauvegarde bien tout, et je peux faire direct une clean Install avec Big Sur sans repasser par Catalina, top !

Dernière petite question : une fois tout bien installé, quand des MAJ d'OCLP sortent (ou OC tout court), comment se passe l'installation de ces MAJ ? Ou est-ce inutile de faire les MAJ par la suite ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ok merci ! Oui en effet ça n'a pas l'air bien compliqué dans le process, c'est plutôt la préparation que je dois bien gérer pour pas faire de conneries aahhaa. Donc je sauvegarde bien tout,



Oui, la sauvegarde est primordiale.  Il était  aussi conseillé de sauvegarder le firmware du mac:

"using RomTool (password rom) dump your iMac firmware and store it externally (highly recommended)"

C'est très simple à faire, par contre , l'inverse est un peu plus compliqué ... et nécessite un clip de programmation... Cette sauvegarde était surtout conseillé  au début de OCLP quand il y avait un risque qu'un  firmware non prévu pour un modèle de mac le mette à jour quand même. Avec les dernières versions, ça n'arrive plus, heureusement   



kaiy75 a dit:


> et je peux faire direct une clean Install avec Big Sur sans repasser par Catalina, top !
> 
> Dernière petite question : une fois tout bien installé, quand des MAJ d'OCLP sortent (ou OC tout court), comment se passe l'installation de ces MAJ ? Ou est-ce inutile de faire les MAJ par la suite ?



Voila la position officielle de OCLP: " Avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher, il y a généralement très peu de raisons pour les utilisateurs de mettre à jour OpenCore installé sur leur machine à moins que vous ne pensiez qu'il y a un avantage avec de nouvelles versions pour votre configuration."

ça peut être utile si par exemple tu as mis l'option "verbose" pour le built d'OC, cela permet de voir le boot en détail. Ensuite , tu peux vouloir supprimer ce mode "verbose" .

Moi, j'ai mis le mode verbose, cela permet de voir tout ce qui est fait au boot !


----------



## kaiy75 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui, la sauvegarde est primordiale.  Il était  aussi conseillé de sauvegarder le firmware du mac:
> 
> "using RomTool (password rom) dump your iMac firmware and store it externally (highly recommended)"
> 
> ...


Bon bah voilà, tout est clair maintenant ! Merci @sergiodadi , je vais attendre la version avec interface et je passerai à l'action !


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je viens m'incruster dans la conversation car apparemment beaucoup utilisent OCLP et j'essaie de passer de catalina a BigSur avec et je rencontre toujours le meme probleme : Au boot mon ecran reste noir et donc je ne peux rien faire...
> 
> Je préciser que j ai deja eu le meme probleme en voulant patcher avec patched sur et que l installation avait reussi avec une ancienne carte graphique et un autre ecran. Donc je pensais qu en remettant ma cart graphique compatible metal et mon ecran HP-envy 34 cela serait bon mais que neni, ecran noir meme si derriere je sens bien que bigsur est lance...
> ...



Vu ta signature, c'est pour un mac pro ? Je ne connais pas du tout les mac pro, c'est assez particulier, j'ai vu que @Lil Montréal connaissait très bien les mac pro, peut-être pourra t'il (t'elle ?) t'aider ?

En ce qui concerne certains iMacs , dans certains cas, (CG changée mais pas encore flashée) on peut avoir un écran noir mais avoir un accès par un écran externe en display port. Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est ce même genre de problème sur les mac pro.


----------



## chafpa (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais retenter le coup avec Ce fameux OpenCore Legacy Patcher apparement il fait des miracles !!
> Je suis allé sur ce lien là :
> 
> ...


Vas sur ce lien et *ENSUITE* fais la traduction avec Google Translate. Tu y verras peut-être plus clair :

- https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/START.html


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Vas sur ce lien et *ENSUITE* fais la traduction avec Google Translate. Tu y verras peut-être plus clair :
> 
> - https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/START.html


Meme en francais je comprend pas ! Comment telecharger le truc ?


----------



## chafpa (28 Avril 2021)

Avec OCPL, mise à jour faite en version 11.4 Bêta 1 en OTA ..... j'aime le risque (très mesuré  )

Tout s'est déroulé normalement. Reste à fouiller dans ses entrailles


----------



## chafpa (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Meme en francais je comprend pas ! Comment telecharger le truc ?


Tu ne peux pas le télécharger.

Une fois en français, tu fais des captures d'écran et tu les imprimes. Rébarbatif mais efficace


----------



## Lionelr34500 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Vu ta signature, c'est pour un mac pro ? Je ne connais pas du tout les mac pro, c'est assez particulier, j'ai vu que @Lil Montréal connaissait très bien les mac pro, peut-être pourra t'il (t'elle ?) t'aider ?
> 
> En ce qui concerne certains iMacs , dans certains cas, (CG changée mais pas encore flashée) on peut avoir un écran noir mais avoir un accès par un écran externe en display port. Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est ce même genre de problème sur les mac pro.


Effectivement c est pour un mac pro...Mon ecran est déja branché en display port. Meme qd j ai reussi a installer bigsur avec mon ancienne carte graphique et un vieil ecran je n ai pas pu avoir big sur qd j ai remis ma carte graphique et mon ecran original (ni meme l ancien d ailleurs)
Je ne sais pas quoi faire


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Merci encore pour m'aider. C'est decidé je garde un SSD 120 Go pour Big Sur et l'autre de 500 Go pour les données. Mes sauvegardes sont faites sur mon NAS.



OK   



sergiodadi a dit:


> Commence par les étapes:
> 1) faire *plusieurs* sauvegardes (pour faire une _clean install_, *le disque sera reformatté complètement*)
> 2) lire la documentation (on n'est pas obligé de tout comprendre d'un coup)
> 3) teste ta clef USB
> ...



le point 3 est fait ?

Est-ce que tu as récupéré Big Sur 11.3, sinon le lien officiel est ici


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas le télécharger.
> 
> Une fois en français, tu fais des captures d'écran et tu les imprimes. Rébarbatif mais efficace


Je comprend pas. Il faut ecrire tout ca dans le terminal ? oui j'ai telechargé BS 11,3 et je viens de changer de clé usb


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> oui j'ai telechargé BS 11,3



Tu as récupéré un fichier *InstallAssistant.pkg *ou tu as déjà le fichier "I*nstaller macOS Big Sur*" dans le dossier Applications ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu as récupéré un fichier *InstallAssistant.pkg *ou tu as déjà le fichier "I*nstaller macOS Big Sur*" dans le dossier Applications ?


J'ai dejà le fichier dans le dossier Appilcations


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> J'ai dejà le fichier dans le dossier Appilcations



Tu prépares la clef USB, tu la *formattes en GUID* et tu lui donnes un nom simple par exemple OCLP.  Elle est de quelle taille 16 Go ou plus ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu prépares la clef USB, tu la *formattes en GUID* et tu lui donnes un nom simple par exemple OCLP.  Elle est de quelle taille 16 Go ou plus ?


Ok c'est fait et une 16 Go PNY


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Ok c'est fait et une 16 Go PNY



1) C'est bien formatté en "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" et *table de partition GUID* ?

2) Tu lances dans une fenêtre terminal la commande:


```
ls -la /Volumes
```

Qu'est ce que ça donne ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> 1) C'est bien formatté en "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" et *table de partition GUID* ?
> 
> 2) Tu lances dans une fenêtre terminal la commande:
> 
> ...


Ca donne ça en fichier joint


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Ca donne ça en fichier joint



PNY16 c'est bien ta clef que tu viens de formatter ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> PNY16 c'est bien ta clef que tu viens de formatter ?


Affirmatif


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Affirmatif



Parfait, maintenant tu tapes ou tu fais plutôt un copier/coller :


```
sudo /Applications/Install\ macOS\ Big\ Sur.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/PNY16
```

ça va te demander ton mot de passe, tu le tapes et ensuite ça doit t'afficher :


```
Ready to start.
To continue we need to erase the volume at /Volumes/PNY16.
If you wish to continue type (Y) then press return:
```

Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Parfait, maintenant tu tapes ou tu fais plutôt un copier/coller :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


C'est bien ça je fais yes ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> C'est bien ça je fais yes ?



oui, ça va t'afficher cela:


```
If you wish to continue type (Y) then press return: y
Erasing disk: 0%... 10%... 20%... 30%... 100%
Copying to disk: 0%... 10%... 20%...
```

ça va prendre du temps.  Quand c'est terminé, indique ce qui est écrit.

Si tout est ok, c'est une bonne première étape . Pour ma part, suite demain , milieu de matinée et/ou fin d'après midi pour la suite.   Tu es sur la bonne voie


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> oui, ça va t'afficher cela:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok pas de souci Je pourrais retirer la clé ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Ok pas de souci Je pourrais retirer la clé ?



Oui en cliquant sur le symbole _eject_ dans le _finder_


----------



## nico78340 (28 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui en cliquant sur le symbole _eject_ dans le _finder_


Ok merci beaucoup pour ton aide !! Passe une bonne soirée à demain


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup pour ton aide !! Passe une bonne soirée à demain


Hello,

on continue de préparer la clef USB:


tu télécharges la dernière version de OCLP
tu cliques sur Latest
tu choisis OpenCore-Patcher.app.zip
tu dézippes
tu lances l'application

Est-ce que ton mac est bien reconnu comme un iMac late 2013 ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Avril 2021)

En tout cas, merci pour ce topic. Je l'ai lu en long et en large et finalement, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour de mon iMac 27 Late 2013. Même si techniquement, cela ne sembla pas infaisable, le fait d'avoir un disque Fusion Drive me semble être un mauvais point. Au départ, je pensais tester cette solution avec un SSD en externe (mais du coup, USB-A) et en ouvrant le logiciel servant à tromper l'installer, j'ai bien vu que les Fusion Drive pouvaient ralentir la machine. Or, à quoi bon faire un test si plus tard je ne pouvais pas l'installer en interne en étant serein sur les performances. 

Du coup, je suis toujours sous Catalina et en plus, ce n'est pas la panacée, mon ordi montre déjà des signes de fatigue. Il a peut-être fait son temps finalement.


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> on continue de préparer la clef USB:


Salut
J'ai bien téléchargé d'après le lien que tu m'a écrit, j'ai bien dézippé mais je ne trouve pas comment lancer l'appli.


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Salut
> J'ai bien telecharger d'apres le lien que tu m'a ecris,



je doute ....

Je disais:
- tu cliques sur Latest

as-tu cliqué sur Latest ???

Je disais:
 tu choisis OpenCore-Patcher.app.zip

As-tu récupéré ce fichier ???


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

Mea culpa, je suis allé trop vite.

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> C'est bien ça ?


Oui !

On configure OC:

tu connectes ta clef USB
tu sélectionnes "Build Opencore"
as-tu bien quelque chose comme:


Adding OpenCore v0.6.8 RELEASE
Adding config.plist for OpenCore
Adding Lilu.kext 1.5.2
Adding WhateverGreen.kext 1.4.9
Adding NightShiftEnabler.kext 1.1.0
Adding SMC-Spoof.kext 1.0.0
Adding CPUFriend.kext 1.2.3
Adding CatalinaBCM5701Ethernet.kext 1.0.1
Adding AppleALC.kext 1.6.0
Detected Wifi Card: 168C:0030
Adding IO80211HighSierra.kext 1.0.0
Adding USB-Map.kext
Adding dual GPU patch
Adding audio properties
Adding Metal GPU patches on request
Adding AMD DRM patches
Disabling unsupported iGPU
Adding OpenCanopy GUI
Adding SATA Hibernation Patch
Enabling ShowPicker
Spoofing to iMacPro1,1
Using Minimal SMBIOS patching
Cleaning up files

Your OpenCore EFI for iMac12,2 has been built at:
    /private/var/folders/l0/hyp3m_x90x5brqm5g282qbc40000gp/T/_MEIaq8ezl/Build-Folder/OpenCore-RELEASE

Fais une copie d'écran et met la dans le post , ça peut être utile en cas de problème.


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

OK, c'est fait et voici la copie d'écran.


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> OK, c'est fait et voici la copie d'écran.


ensuite:


tu sélectionnes "Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive"
tu choisis ta clef USB, ATTENTION ne te trompe pas

ça doit te proposer:

####################
# Select Partition #
####################
Missing partitions? Ensure they are formatted as an EFI or FAT32.
* denotes likely candidate.

1.  disk7s1: EFI (209.7 MB) *
B.  Back

as-tu bien cela  (le numéro du disque peut être différent) , affiche ce que tu as dans le post au cas où ?


Tu choisis la partition avec l'étoile
tu vas avoir ensuite:

####################
# Copying OpenCore #
####################


Copying OpenCore onto EFI partition
Adding External USB Drive icon
Cleaning install location
Unmounting EFI partition
OpenCore transfer complete

Si tout est ok, la clef est prête, tu enlèves la clef , je dois m'absenter, on continue et on termine ... en fin d'après midi ou début de soirée .


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

OK, merci encore


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> OK, merci encore



Je suis de retour   

Tu as fait tout ça  ?


```
####################
# Select Partition #
####################
Missing partitions? Ensure they are formatted as an EFI or FAT32.
* denotes likely candidate.

1. disk7s1: EFI (209.7 MB) *
B. Back

as-tu bien cela (le numéro du disque peut être différent) , affiche ce que tu as dans le post au cas où ?

Tu choisis la partition avec l'étoile
tu vas avoir ensuite:

####################
# Copying OpenCore #
####################

Copying OpenCore onto EFI partition
Adding External USB Drive icon
Cleaning install location
Unmounting EFI partition
OpenCore transfer complete
```

est-ce que tout cela s'est bien passé ?

Tu as bien eu "*OpenCore transfer complete*" ?


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Je suis de retour
> 
> Tu as fait tout ça  ?
> 
> ...


Oui tout s'est bien passé


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Oui tout s'est bien passé



On continue:

- tu remets la clef

- tu rebootes avec la touche option pour avoir un menu de boot

- si tu as l'icone *EFI boot* :
​
tu la sélectionnes et ensuite tu dois avoir l'icône *Install macOS Big Sur* que tu sélectionnes

- si tu n'a pas l'icône EFI boot (certains l'ont eu, d'autres non), tu dois avoir directement l'icône "*Install macOS Big Sur*" avec à coté ton disque :
​tu la sélectionnes

- au bout d'un moment, tu devrais avoir le menu classique d'installation de macOS

- ATTENTION, avant de lancer l'installation,  tu formattes ton disque *complètement* en APFS et GUID (dans utilitaire de disque) , tu sélectionnes bien dans présentation "Afficher tous les appareils"

- ensuite c'est une installation normale, il y aura plusieurs reboots et ça prend du temps ...


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

L'installation s'est tres bien passé !! J'utilise actuellement BS et cela fonctionne de feu de dieu !!! Je te remercie encore et encore pour ton aide!!!
Merci Et passe une excellente soirée !!!!


----------



## nico78340 (29 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> L'installation s'est tres bien passé !! J'utilise actuellement BS et cela fonctionne de feu de dieu !!! Je te remercie encore et encore pour ton aide!!!
> Merci Et passe une excellente soirée !!!!


J'ai peut être parlé trop vite. J'ai copié mes dmg sur une clé usb sous Catalina (disque dur de 500) j'en ai profité pour lui dire de booter sur le BS au prochain démarrage et lors du reboot j'ai un joli cercle barré avec support appel.com/mac/startup. et le l'iMac s'éteint


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> J'ai peut être parlé trop vite.



Mais qu'as tu fait ?   ?



nico78340 a dit:


> J'ai copié mes dmg sur une clé usb sous Catalina (disque dur de 500)



Tu avais confirmé que le disque de 500 Go serait pour les données, donc *PAS DE Catalina, PLUS de Catalina* !!! C'est fini Catalina ...

Pourquoi as-tu redémarré sous Catalina ???



nico78340 a dit:


> j'en ai profité pour lui dire de booter sur le BS au prochain démarrage



NON !!! Surtout pas ! *Maintenant il faut TOUJOURS booter sur  la clef USB* que tu as créé (ou copier l'EFI sur le  disque interne, on verra plus tard) !!! *Il faut la laisser sur l'iMac . *Ta clef contient les fichiers qui font croire à ton iMac que c'est un autre modèle qu'un iMac 2013 et c'est grace à ça qu'il démarre.



nico78340 a dit:


> et lors du reboot j'ai un joli cercle barré


C'est "normal", ton iMac a compris qu'on le piégeait 

L’affichage d’un cercle barré signifie que votre disque de démarrage contient un système d’exploitation Mac, mais qu’il ne s’agit pas d’une version de macOS utilisable par votre Mac.



nico78340 a dit:


> avec support appel.com/mac/startup. et le l'iMac s'éteint



Tu vas:

remettre la clef si tu l'avais enlevée ...
essayer de rebooter sur la clef pour avoir le menu de boot de Open Core , soit avec l'option touche alt au boot , soit en indiquant la clef comme disque de démarrage.


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> En tout cas, merci pour ce topic. Je l'ai lu en long et en large et finalement, je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour de mon iMac 27 Late 2013. Même si techniquement, cela ne sembla pas infaisable,



Plusieurs personnes l'ont fait, plus ou moins facilement   , mais avec OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher, il n'y a pas trop de risque si on suit les procédures.



gwen a dit:


> le fait d'avoir un disque Fusion Drive me semble être un mauvais point.



La solution peut être (est )  de remplacer le fusion drive par un SSD interne.



gwen a dit:


> Au départ, je pensais tester cette solution avec un SSD en externe (mais du coup, USB-A) et en ouvrant le logiciel servant à tromper l'installer, j'ai bien vu que les Fusion Drive pouvaient ralentir la machine. Or, à quoi bon faire un test si plus tard je ne pouvais pas l'installer en interne



 Voir Ifixit, il faut être un peu (bon)  bricoleur mais c'est possible.




gwen a dit:


> en étant serein sur les performances.
> 
> Du coup, je suis toujours sous Catalina et en plus, ce n'est pas la panacée, mon ordi montre déjà des signes de fatigue. Il a peut-être fait son temps finalement.



J'ai un iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 sous Big Sur avec 2 SSD, il est utilisable sans problème pour des activités "classiques" .


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
J'ai retrouvé BS . J'ai une petite question?? Le systeme d'exploitation est sur le SSD ou La clé USB ?


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Avril 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai retrouvé BS . J'ai une petite question?? Le systeme d'exploitation est sur le SSD ou La clé USB ?




*macOS* est sur le SSD
le _boot loader_ *Open Core* est sur la clef USB et, en simplifiant,  c'est là qu'il y une configuration qui fait croire que c'est un autre modèle de mac.


----------



## nico78340 (30 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *macOS* est sur le SSD
> le _boot loader_ *Open Core* est sur la clef USB et, en simplifiant, c'est là qu'il y une configuration qui fait croire que c'est un autre modèle de Mac.


OK. À chaque fois que je redémarre mon Mac il faudra que je sélectionne le disque ou se trouve BS ? Est-ce qu'il y aura un conflit si j'installe un programme pour écrire sur un DD externe en NTFS ?


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *macOS* est sur le SSD
> le _boot loader_ *Open Core* est sur la clef USB et, en simplifiant,  c'est là qu'il y une configuration qui fait croire que c'est un autre modèle de mac.


Je m’incruste, c’est encore moi ^^ car du coup en vous lisant j’ai une question : une fois open core installé, est-il possible de démarrer sans clé usb ??


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Je m’incruste, c’est encore moi ^^ car du coup en vous lisant j’ai une question : une fois open core installé, est-il possible de démarrer sans clé usb ??



Oui, mais il faut créer l'EFI modifié avec Open Core sur le disque interne.

Il faut choisir:

```
2.  Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive
```

Il suffit ensuite de choisir le disque interne et pas la clef USB:


```
0.  disk0: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 4TB (4.0 TB)
1.  disk1: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB (500.1 GB)
5.  disk5: Ultra (30.8 GB)
B.  Back

Please select the disk you would like to install OpenCore to:
```

Par contre il y a un petit risque après un reset de la VRAM s'il y a un problème sur le disque interne (pas de EFI correct, etc...). Dans ce cas là, il faut ouvrir pour débrancher temporairement le disque...

C'est arrivé à @globetribe  qui a installé 2 OS dans 2 conteneurs à la place de 2 "vraies" partitions 

"Pour info, de mon côté j'ai essayé le PRAM reset quand j'ai fait l'update et ça m'a tout cassé... mais je crois connaitre la raison, à savoir les deux systèmes dans le même conteneur de mon disque interne SSD... ça c'est fini en ouvrant la bête pour pouvoir débrancher le SSD interne pour booter sur la clé... ça m'apprendre à pas suivre à la lettre les consignes"

C'est pour cela que je préfère personnellement garder *OCLP* sur une clef USB ou une carte SD, ça peut éviter des démontages et remontages (pour des iMacs 27 pouces, ça se fait pas en 1 minute  )

L'idéal: pour éviter les problèmes sur un disque interne, il est recommandé de garder un (petit) OS de secours qui se trouve :

soit sur un petit disque dédié et qui est le *premier à être choisi* (en disk0 donc)
soit sur l*a première partition d'un disque interne* , la deuxième pouvant recevoir OC
"Having Opencore on a normal partition on main drive, but not the first one, is safe for AMD and NVIDIA users.
Having Opencore on any partition on a secondary drive, is safe too.
In these cases, after a PRAM reset, the iMac will default boot on main EFI partition or first partition of the main drive, places where Opencore isn't present.
NVIDIA users will then have a native Apple bootscreen ( if vbios permits it). AMD users will have a black screen during EFI boot and display will show when MacOS take control."

Je ne l'ai pas encore fait mais j'ai prévu , avant d'installer OCLP , et j'ai donc une  partition prévue pour  sur mon premier disque /dev/disk0. J'installerais HIgh Sierra   peut-être un jour sur cette partition.



nico78340 a dit:


> OK. À chaque fois que je redémarre mon Mac il faudra que je sélectionne le disque ou se trouve BS ?



Non:

si tu as *l'icône EFI de boot*, tu la sélectionnes en touchant la touche Control (à faire une seule fois)
si tu ne l'as pas, tu devrais avoir le menu de boot d'Open Core avec le disque que tu as choisi pour l'OS

Quel est ton menu de boot ? Fais une photo 



nico78340 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y aura un conflit si j'installe un programme pour écrire sur un DD externe en NTFS ?



Je ne vois pas de raison.


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui, mais il faut créer l'EFI modifié avec Open Core sur le disque interne.
> 
> Il faut choisir:
> 
> ...



Ok merci pour les précisions, je ne veux clairement pas être dépendant d'une clé USB pour pouvoir démarrer mon Mac  mais ayant un MacBook Pro Retina Early 2013 et n'ayant jamais mis les mains dans le cambouis, je ne souhaite clairement pas avoir de problèmes et démonter mon Mac 

Le mieux pour moi serait donc de créer deux partitions sur mon disque interne, une pour l'OS de secours et une pour OC, mais aucune idée de combien j'allouerais à celle avec l'OS de secours, une idée ? Mon SSD interne fait 256 Go.

De plus, si tout s'est bien passé, lors du démarrage, le Mac pourra booter automatiquement sur OC ou je devrais choisir manuellement à chaque fois ? Pardon pour les questions précises mais ce sont des détails qui m'importent


----------



## chafpa (30 Avril 2021)

Je ne peux que confirmer.

Après avoir mofifié EFI avec OpenCore, ma clé USB est dans le tiroir des oubliettes.


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ok merci pour les précisions, je ne veux clairement pas être dépendant d'une clé USB pour pouvoir démarrer mon Mac  mais ayant un MacBook Pro Retina Early 2013 et n'ayant jamais mis les mains dans le cambouis, je ne souhaite clairement pas avoir de problèmes et démonter mon Mac
> 
> Le mieux pour moi serait donc de créer deux partitions sur mon disque interne, une pour l'OS de secours et une pour OC, mais aucune idée de combien j'allouerais à celle avec l'OS de secours, une idée ? Mon SSD interne fait 256 Go.



J'ai fait la partition de secours sur un SSD de 4 To donc je n'ai pas trop calculé et je n'ai pas lésiné sur la taille ... Sur un disque de 256 Go , en effet, il vaut mieux calculer correctement. Le plus simple et le mieux c'est probablement d'installer temporairement l'OS choisi sur un disque USB externe pour voir exactement la place nécessaire .



kaiy75 a dit:


> De plus, si tout s'est bien passé, lors du démarrage, le Mac pourra booter automatiquement sur OC



Oui !

si tu as *l'icône EFI de boot*, tu la sélectionnes en touchant la touche Control (à faire une seule fois)
"Reboot machine while holding Option to select the EFI Boot entry with the OpenCore icon (holding the Control key will make this the default boot entry):"







si tu ne l'as pas, tu devrais avoir le menu de boot d'Open Core avec le disque que tu as choisi pour l'OS et ça boote automatiquement au bout de quelques secondes.
Si tu ne veux pas voir le menu de boot , il y a même une option "ShowPicker":








chafpa a dit:


> Je ne peux que confirmer.
> 
> Après avoir mofifié EFI avec OpenCore, ma clé USB est dans le tiroir des oubliettes.



Bien sur, ça dépend des macs. Pour un macbook, je comprends  bien qu'il vaut mieux ne pas avoir de clef USB qui dépasse


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> J'ai fait la partition de secours sur un SSD de 4 To donc je n'ai pas trop calculé et je n'ai pas lésiné sur la taille ... Sur un disque de 256 Go , en effet, il vaut mieux calculer correctement. Le plus simple et le mieux c'est probablement d'installer temporairement l'OS choisi sur un disque USB externe pour voir exactement la place nécessaire .


Ok, bon j'imagine que pour l'OS de secours tu me conseille Catalina, dernier OS supporté officiellement ?



sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui !
> 
> si tu as *l'icône EFI de boot*, tu la sélectionnes en touchant la touche Control (à faire une seule fois)
> "Reboot machine while holding Option to select the EFI Boot entry with the OpenCore icon (holding the Control key will make this the default boot entry):"
> ...


En tout cas merci pour tous ces détails, ça va me prendre une bonne journée tout ça quand je passerai à l'action !


----------



## xavax (30 Avril 2021)

Petite question sur un iMac fin 2013 patché avec open core legacy. Est ce possible d’utiliser la fonction sidecar qui permet d’utiliser un iPad compatible en deuxième écran. 
Merci d’avance pour vos retour.


----------



## globetribe (30 Avril 2021)

Salut la team

Je ne sais pourquoi mais je n'ai eu aucune notification ces derniers jours de tous les échanges sur ce thread... ça m'aurait permis de seconder @sergiodadi car je vois que les demandes ont été multiples... 

Je confirme tout ce qui a été dit:

OCLP est hyper simple à installer / utiliser. Il faut juste suivre le pas à pas présent sur le site GitHub / Dortania. Le résultat est juste fantastique
Pour ceux qui ne parlent pas bien anglais, Google Translate ou un petit message sur ce forum... un gentil contributeur répondra généralement sour 24h
Pour ceux qui utilisent Patch Sur, il me semble qu'il soit possible de reinstaller la même version de BS OCLP sur une version PatchSur sans perdre ses données. Il faut juste s'assurer qu'OCLP prepare OpenCore pour le bon environnement et pas pour l'environnement spoofé par le patcher (si vous êtes sur un iMac 12.1 mais que PatchSur le travesti en iMac Pro par ex, OCLP le verra comme un iMac Pro, il faudra juste configurer le patcher avec comme système de destination iMac 12.1)
Il est impératif de faire les installations sur des partitions physiques séparées. Avec des conteneurs quand vous toucherez à l'un vous casserez l'autre (ie quand vous booterez sur un système vous ne pourrez plus redémarrer l'autre). Cela fonctionne avec toutes les versions SAUF Catalina qui quoiqu'il arrive ne fait pas bon ménage avec BigSur, y compris sur des partitions physiques du même disque dur. Il me semble qu'il est possible de faire cohabiter les deux OS sur deux disques différents.
Il est possible d'installer directement l'EFI d'OCLP sur le disque dur interne, et donc de se passer de la SD pour booter. En revanche il est nécéssaire de créer une petite partition en tête de disque pour y loger High Sierra par exemple. Cela permettra en cas de problème ou de PRAM Reset d'éviter l'écran noir et d'avoir un système fonctionnel
Pour ceux qui veulent installer Windows, il faut absolument le faire sur un autre disque dur.

Pour résumer OCLP, c'est de loin le meilleur patcher car il permet d'avoir un système clean, non patch sur un mac non compatible comme vous l'auriez sur un mac compatible. Cela inclut donc toutes les fonctionnalités (sauf celle qui nécessite un hardware plus moderne, continuity, handoff ne fonctionneront pas par exemple sur un iMac de 2011 sans changer de carte BT/WIFI)
L'installation est simple:
1/ Télécharger le support d'installation macOS et le mettre sur une clé USB en suivant les prérequis
2/ lancer OCLP et installer OC sur cette clé avec les options requises (essentiellement le support Metal pour ceux comme moi qui ont changé leur carte sur des iMac 2009 - 2011)
3/ Rebooter en appuyant sur la touche option, 
4/ Aller dans EFI Boot et lancer l'installation de macOS. 

Rien de sorcier plus de post install patch, plus de maintenance de Kext, plus de prob avec SIP, de Kernel panic... 

A oui cerise sur le gâteau, les dernières version beta d'OCLP offrent désormais l'accélération graphique pour les appareils non supportées... c'est encore en développement mais il ne faut plus 20 sec pour réduire une fenêtre.. histoire de redonner une seconde vie à vos vieux macbook (à partir du 5.1 de 2008), macbook air (à partir du 2.1 fin 2008), macbook pro (à p du 4.1), Mac mini de 2009...


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Salut la team
> 
> Je ne sais pourquoi mais je n'ai eu aucune notification ces derniers jours de tous les échanges sur ce thread... ça m'aurait permis de seconder @sergiodadi car je vois que les demandes ont été multiples...
> 
> ...


Merci GlobeTribe pour toutes ces précisions, il est vrai que le pauvre @sergiodadi a été mis à contribution ces jours ci !

Tu précises que Catalina et Big Sur ne font pas bon ménage ensemble, tu me conseilles donc d’installer High Sierra en OS de secours sur ma deuxieme partition de mon disque interne et non Catalina ?La premiere partition serait BS sous OCLP.

Finalement, je pense que je ne vais pas attendre la version avec interface pour passer sous OCLP….


----------



## globetribe (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Merci GlobeTribe pour toutes ces précisions, il est vrai que le pauvre @sergiodadi a été mis à contribution ces jours ci !
> 
> Tu précises que Catalina et Big Sur ne font pas bon ménage ensemble, tu me conseilles donc d’installer High Sierra en OS de secours sur ma deuxieme partition de mon disque interne et non Catalina ?La premiere partition serait BS sous OCLP.
> 
> Finalement, je pense que je ne vais pas attendre la version avec interface pour passer sous OCLP….



Yes c'est à peu près ça sauf qu'il faut installer High Sierra sur la première partition du disque (celle qui sera booter d'office en cas de problème) et BS sur la seconde. 

En revanche attention car tu ne peux lancer l'app OCLP et donc créer l'installer que depuis macOS 10.9 ou 11 
Ce que j'ai fait du coup c'est que j'ai crée l'installer OCLP depuis BS micropatcher que j'utilisais précédemment. Puis lors de l'installation j'ai créer les partitions physiques. Au préalable j'ai backupé mes datas mais j'ai tout de même réinstallé les applications manuellement afin d'avoir l'install la plus clean possible.


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Yes c'est à peu près ça sauf qu'il faut installer High Sierra sur la première partition du disque (celle qui sera booter d'office en cas de problème) et BS sur la seconde.
> 
> En revanche attention car tu ne peux lancer l'app OCLP et donc créer l'installer que depuis macOS 10.9 ou 11
> Ce que j'ai fait du coup c'est que j'ai crée l'installer OCLP depuis BS micropatcher que j'utilisais précédemment. Puis lors de l'installation j'ai créer les partitions physiques. Au préalable j'ai backupé mes datas mais j'ai tout de même réinstallé les applications manuellement afin d'avoir l'install la plus clean possible.


Ok merci, oui en effet faut bien que je m’organise ahah.

Donc il faut que je crée l’installer de BS OCLP sous mon BS actuel Patched Sur.

Mais du coup pour créer les deux partitions sur mon disque dur interne je vais devoir tout formater ? Et comment j’installe High Sierra sur la première partition ? As-tu une idée de l’espace minimum pour celle-ci ? (je n’ai que 256go en SSD interne)


----------



## globetribe (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Donc il faut que je crée l’installer de BS OCLP sous mon BS actuel Patched Sur.


Oui c'est exactement ça, en veillant bien à créer OC pour le bon système par pour le système spoofé. Si tu ne veux pas prendre de risque du peux aussi le créer depuis un autre appareil non patché mais en veillant toujours à modifier l'appareil cible



kaiy75 a dit:


> Mais du coup pour créer les deux partitions sur mon disque dur interne je vais devoir tout formater ? Et comment j’installe High Sierra sur la première partition ? As-tu une idée de l’espace minimum pour celle-ci ? (je n’ai que 256go en SSD interne)


Pour installer High Sierra, c'est exactement la même, tu créer un support d'installation type clé USB, disque externe, SD et au reboot tu pointes vers l'installer. J'ai pris 25Gb pour la première partition.

EDIT: il semblerait que BS 11.2.3 soit la version qui ait posé le moins de problème d'installation. Tu es sur quelle version de BS ?


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Oui c'est exactement ça, en veillant bien à créer OC pour le bon système par pour le système spoofé. Si tu ne veux pas prendre de risque du peux aussi le créer depuis un autre appareil non patché mais en veillant toujours à modifier l'appareil cible
> 
> 
> Pour installer High Sierra, c'est exactement la même, tu créer un support d'installation type clé USB, disque externe, SD et au reboot tu pointes vers l'installer. J'ai pris 25Gb pour la première partition.


Super, donc je backup bien toutes mes datas (les applications je préfère les installer manuellement comme toi), je crée les deux installer, celui de high sierra puis celui de BS OCLP, je reboot sur l’utilitaire de disque, je formate mon disque dur en deux partitions (disk0 avec high sierra et disk1 BS OCLP), je reboot avec l’installer de high sierra pour l’installer, une fois fait je reboot avec l’installer de BS OCLP, est-ce bien ça ?

Et le format des partitions c’est bien APFS ?


----------



## globetribe (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Super, donc je backup bien toutes mes datas (les applications je préfère les installer manuellement comme toi), je crée les deux installer, celui de high sierra puis celui de BS OCLP, je reboot sur l’utilitaire de disque, je formate mon disque dur en deux partitions (disk0 avec high sierra et disk1 BS OCLP), je reboot avec l’installer de high sierra pour l’installer, une fois fait je reboot avec l’installer de BS OCLP, est-ce bien ça ?
> 
> Et le format des partitions c’est bien APFS



C'est en tout cas comme ça que j'ai fait chez moi... même si j'ai d'abord installer BS et l'EFI sur le DD interne car j'ai besoin d'un bootloader pour pouvoir charger l'OS (suite à l'update de ma carte graphique)... et dans un second temps HS (quelques jours après)


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Avril 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> C'est en tout cas comme ça que j'ai fait chez moi... même si j'ai d'abord installer BS et l'EFI sur le DD interne car j'ai besoin d'un bootloader pour pouvoir charger l'OS (suite à l'update de ma carte graphique)... et dans un second temps HS (quelques jours après)


Ah yes moi j’ai un Macbook Pro Early 2013 donc pas besoin de ça. Mais le principe d’installer High Sierra c’est pas justement pour avoir une solution de secours si l’installation de BS OCLP se passe mal ?


----------



## globetribe (30 Avril 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah yes moi j’ai un Macbook Pro Early 2013 donc pas besoin de ça. Mais le principe d’installer High Sierra c’est pas justement pour avoir une solution de secours si l’installation de BS OCLP se passe mal



C'est en cas de problème mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'il y en ait ;-)


----------



## kaiy75 (1 Mai 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> C'est en cas de problème mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'il y en ait ;-)


Oui mais comme c’est mon seul Mac pas envie que ça merde ahahah.

Dernière question : quand tu formates le disque en deux partitions tu les formates en APFS ?


----------



## globetribe (1 Mai 2021)

@kaiy75 alors ça a donné quoi ?


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mai 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai retrouvé BS . J'ai une petite question?? Le systeme d'exploitation est sur le SSD ou La clé USB ?



Au fait, pour les macs ayant 2 disques, donc un *disque pour l'OS* et un *disque pour les données*, je suggère vivement d'avoir un compte admin de secours avec le répertoire sur le disque OS, cela  permet de toujours se connecter facilement si le disque de données a des problèmes, sans devoir redémarrer dans une session de secours en mode terminal .



globetribe a dit:


> Salut la team
> 
> Je ne sais pourquoi mais je n'ai eu aucune notification ces derniers jours de tous les échanges sur ce thread... ça m'aurait permis de seconder @sergiodadi car je vois que les demandes ont été multiples...
> 
> Je confirme tout ce qui a été dit:







globetribe a dit:


> 2/ lancer OCLP et installer OC sur cette clé avec les options requises (essentiellement le support Metal pour ceux comme moi qui ont changé leur carte sur des iMac 2009 - 2011)



Pour ceux qui souhaitent "voir" et comprendre , un peu,  ce qui se passe au boot, vous pouvez ajouter l'option "_verbose_", c'est pas très beau à voir, mais ça donne BEAUCOUP d'infos 


```
###########################
# Adjust Patcher Settings #
###########################

1.  Enable Verbose Mode:        Currently False
```



kaiy75 a dit:


> Merci GlobeTribe pour toutes ces précisions, il est vrai que le pauvre @sergiodadi a été mis à contribution ces jours ci !



Pas de problème 



globetribe a dit:


> C'est en cas de problème mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'il y en ait ;-)



Sauf si une future mise à jour d'Apple "perturbe", volontairement ou non ..., cette méthode. C'est pour cela qu'il est prudent d'attendre les confirmations  de mises à jour OTA réussies sur le forum Macrumors


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mai 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Petite question sur un iMac fin 2013 patché avec open core legacy. Est ce possible d’utiliser la fonction sidecar qui permet d’utiliser un iPad compatible en deuxième écran.
> Merci d’avance pour vos retour.



*SideCar* a besoin (d'après Macrumors) d'un processeur Intel récent avec iGPU fournissant le support HEVC. Cela ne peut pas être _patché_.


----------



## polyzargone (1 Mai 2021)

Salut !

Tu trouveras toutes les infos utiles ici :









						macOS 11 Big Sur on Unsupported Macs Thread
					

This thread will be used to discuss advancements in getting macOS 11.0 Big Sur running on unsupported Macs.  --- Compatibility List:              [/SPOILER]    ---  FAQ:  Q: What does unsupported mean for my old Mac? A: Three problems: Apple locks you out from running the stock installer of Big...




					forums.macrumors.com
				




Sachant que :



> *Macs officially compatible with Catalina but have been dropped from official support in Big Sur:*
> 
> - These Macs so far are capable of running Big Sur properly, *but WiFi is not yet fully stable* (except on iMac14,x, i.e. Late 2013 iMacs), and (at least on iMac14,x) Fusion Drive performance is significantly slower than on previous macOS releases. See FAQ for more information.
> 
> ...











						GitHub - dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher: Experience macOS just like before
					

Experience macOS just like before. Contribute to dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				









						OpenCore Legacy Patcher
					

Experience macOS just like before



					dortania.github.io
				




Et si tu n'arrives pas à télécharger Big Sur, je te conseille de lire ceci : Utilisation de MDS (Mac Deploy Stick) pour télécharger les distributions OS

Bon courage !


----------



## kaiy75 (1 Mai 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @kaiy75 alors ça a donné quoi ?


Je n’ai pas le temps en ce moment, je passerai sur OCLP dans les prochaines semaines, je ferai un retour ici même !


----------



## nico78340 (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour
Un petit retour d'experience sur BS. Tout fonctionne bien sauf le démarrage capricieux. Obligé de choisir le SSD au Dong. C'est pas trop grave. Un truc tres tres genant c'est l'utilisation de SSD externe où j'ai windows dessus et des photos et des catalogue Capture one. Et là impossible d'ecrire dessus via Tuxera ou Paragon. Et c'est peut ce qui va me faire revenir sur Catalina. Sinon il fonctionne tres bien .


----------



## globetribe (1 Mai 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un petit retour d'experience sur BS. Tout fonctionne bien sauf le démarrage capricieux. Obligé de choisir le SSD au Dong. C'est pas trop grave. Un truc tres tres genant c'est l'utilisation de SSD externe où j'ai windows dessus et des photos et des catalogue Capture one. Et là impossible d'ecrire dessus via Tuxera ou Paragon. Et c'est peut ce qui va me faire revenir sur Catalina. Sinon il fonctionne tres bien .



pour le choix automatique du disque au démarrage il faut presser la touche haut après la sélection pour que le bootloader l'enregistre. Cela se fera automatiquement au redémarrage suivant 






						Changer le disque de démarrage de votre Mac
					

Changez le disque de démarrage de votre Mac en utilisant les réglages « Disque de démarrage ».



					support.apple.com


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Mai 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un petit retour d'experience sur BS. Tout fonctionne bien sauf le démarrage capricieux. Obligé de choisir le SSD au Dong.



Tu avais posé la question, je t'ai proposé des solutions, voir un des posts précédents, et une question , mais tu n'as pas répondu ... Tu n'as pas vu le post ?


----------



## globetribe (1 Mai 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *SideCar* a besoin (d'après Macrumors) d'un processeur Intel récent avec iGPU fournissant le support HEVC. Cela ne peut pas être _patché_.



il semble qu'il subsiste un espoir 









						GitHub - hieplpvip/SidecarEnabler: Enable Sidecar for all Macs and iPads
					

Enable Sidecar for all Macs and iPads. Contribute to hieplpvip/SidecarEnabler development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Mai 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> il semble qu'il subsiste un espoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xavax a dit:


> Petite question sur un iMac fin 2013 patché avec open core legacy. Est ce possible d’utiliser la fonction sidecar qui permet d’utiliser un iPad compatible en deuxième écran.
> Merci d’avance pour vos retour.



La dernière version 0.1.2 de OCLP comporte   


```
Add experimental Sidecar support
Requires Mac with Metal Intel iGPU and the iPad to be directly plugged in, wireless highly unstable
SidecarFixup efdf11c (1.0.0 release - 05-02-2021)
```

Voir la description des  autres nouveautés ici


----------



## kaiy75 (3 Mai 2021)

Hello ! Est-ce que je peux mettre l'installer de BS OCLP et High Sierra sur le même support USB ?


----------



## globetribe (3 Mai 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Hello ! Est-ce que je peux mettre l'installer de BS OCLP et High Sierra sur le même support USB ?


Bonne question, tu peux bien sur mais je ne suis pas sur que les deux soient détectés au lancement de la clé...


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Mai 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Bonne question, tu peux bien sur mais je ne suis pas sur que les deux soient détectés au lancement de la clé...





kaiy75 a dit:


> Hello ! Est-ce que je peux mettre l'installer de BS OCLP et High Sierra sur le même support USB ?



J'ai des doutes ...  La commande  _createinstallmedia_ _--volume /Volumes/CLEF_USB _efface le volume  avant de mettre l'OS ...


----------



## kaiy75 (3 Mai 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> J'ai des doutes ...  La commande  _createinstallmedia_ _--volume /Volumes/CLEF_USB _efface le volume  avant de mettre l'OS ...


Ok merci !

Du coup j'ai une autre question, car je suis en train de tout préparer : au début je souhaitais partitionner mon disque dur interne afin d'installer l'OS de secours sur la première partition et BS OCLP sur la deuxième, mais est-ce qu'au lieu de cela je peux garder l'OS de secours sur la partition d'un de mes disques durs externes et ne garder qu'une seule partition sur le disque dur interne, BS OCLP ? C'est-à-dire que si j'ai un problème, j'ai juste à brancher mon disque dur externe pour booter sur High Sierra ?


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Mai 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ok merci !
> 
> Du coup j'ai une autre question, car je suis en train de tout préparer : au début je souhaitais partitionner mon disque dur interne afin d'installer l'OS de secours sur la première partition



Une précision: la recommandation d'installer un OS de secours concerne principalement des* iMacs 2009 - 2011* dont la carte graphique a été changée et flashée. Pour ces configurations, s'il y a des problèmes, on peut avoir dans certains cas un écran noir . De plus, les touches au boot (sauf le reset de la NVRAM) ne fonctionnent plus. C'est pour cela qu'on ne peut plus utiliser la touche Alt/Option au boot pour avoir justement un menu de boot. C'est aussi pour cela que le changement de CG n'est pas très simple  

*La seule façon* pour ces modèles d'Imacs est alors de déconnecter le disque interne. C'est pour cela qu'il est conseillé d'avoir un OS de secours pour ne pas avoir à démonter ces iMacs 27 pouces.

Si tu veux utiliser OCLP sur  ton *MacBook Pro*, ce n'est donc pas très utile car tu auras toujours accès au menu de boot pour booter sur un périphérique USB , par exemple , si c'est pour un *iMac 2009-2011 *avec la CG changée, alors oui, c'est conseillé.

@globetribe a , comme moi, un* iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 *avec une CG changée et flashée, c'est pour cette raison qu'il a installé HS.


----------



## kaiy75 (4 Mai 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Une précision: la recommandation d'installer un OS de secours concerne principalement des* iMacs 2009 - 2011* dont la carte graphique a été changée et flashée. Pour ces configurations, s'il y a des problèmes, on peut avoir dans certains cas un écran noir . De plus, les touches au boot (sauf le reset de la NVRAM) ne fonctionnent plus. C'est pour cela qu'on ne peut plus utiliser la touche Alt/Option au boot pour avoir justement un menu de boot. C'est aussi pour cela que le changement de CG n'est pas très simple
> 
> *La seule façon* pour ces modèles d'Imacs est alors de déconnecter le disque interne. C'est pour cela qu'il est conseillé d'avoir un OS de secours pour ne pas avoir à démonter ces iMacs 27 pouces.
> 
> ...


Ah bah merciii !! J’ai bien fait d’attendre ta réponse, j’ai donc préparé une clé bootable de high sierra pour rien eheh.
Je passe sur OCLP dans la journée, je vous tiens au jus !


----------



## chafpa (4 Mai 2021)

Good luck


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Mai 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Ah bah merciii !! J’ai bien fait d’attendre ta réponse, j’ai donc préparé une clé bootable de high sierra pour rien eheh.
> Je passe sur OCLP dans la journée, je vous tiens au jus !



Tu as vu que *Big Sur 11.3.1* est sorti, autant partir sur la dernière version


----------



## kaiy75 (4 Mai 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu as vu que *Big Sur 11.3.1* est sorti, autant partir sur la dernière version


Oui j’ai vu ça ! J’ai préparé ma SD en conséquence.
C’est en cours d’installation, c’est étrange car j’ai sélectionné EFI Boot, puis installer macOS Big Sur dans l’assistant de récupération, après ça il a redémarré sur le boot picker avec Installer macOS Big Sur et macOS Installer ! Bizarre

EDIT : quelle tete en l’air, le “macOS Installer” était en fait le disque dur interne avec Big Sur, l’installation continue


----------



## globetribe (4 Mai 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Oui j’ai vu ça ! J’ai préparé ma SD en conséquence.
> C’est en cours d’installation, c’est étrange car j’ai sélectionné EFI Boot, puis installer macOS Big Sur dans l’assistant de récupération, après ça il a redémarré sur le boot picker avec Installer macOS Big Sur et macOS Installer ! Bizarre
> 
> EDIT : quelle tete en l’air, le “macOS Installer” était en fait le disque dur interne avec Big Sur, l’installation continue



Ca donne quoi du coup  ?


----------



## kaiy75 (5 Mai 2021)

Après un après-midi à tout sauvegarder, passer sur BS OCLP et tout restaurer, je suis enfin passé sur Open Core ! 

Le plus long a été de sauvegarder et restaurer (surtout les applications à réinstaller une à une). Pour ce qui est du passage depuis Patched Sur à OCLP, aucun soucis particulier, en suivant bien les instructions, j'ai préféré faire une clean Install que réinstaller par dessus Patched Sur. J'ai d'abord installé l'EFI sur une carte SD, et une fois BS OCLP installé, j'ai installé l'EFI sur mon disque dur interne, en désactivant le mode verbose et en masquant le boot picker, on y voit que du feu ! 

Tout fonctionne, j'ai tout testé d'où ma réponse tardive, Handoff, bluetooth, wifi, etc.

Par contre j'ai une question : est-il possible d'activer FileVault ? Et me le conseillez-vous ?


----------



## sergiodadi (5 Mai 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Après un après-midi à tout sauvegarder, passer sur BS OCLP et tout restaurer, je suis enfin passé sur Open Core !
> 
> Le plus long a été de sauvegarder et restaurer (surtout les applications à réinstaller une à une). Pour ce qui est du passage depuis Patched Sur à OCLP, aucun soucis particulier, en suivant bien les instructions, j'ai préféré faire une clean Install que réinstaller par dessus Patched Sur. J'ai d'abord installé l'EFI sur une carte SD, et une fois BS OCLP installé, j'ai installé l'EFI sur mon disque dur interne, en désactivant le mode verbose et en masquant le boot picker, on y voit que du feu !
> 
> Tout fonctionne, j'ai tout testé d'où ma réponse tardive, Handoff, bluetooth, wifi, etc.







kaiy75 a dit:


> Par contre j'ai une question : est-il possible d'activer FileVault ? Et me le conseillez-vous ?



Je n'ai pas essayé.

 En ce qui concerne OCLP, il est indiqué que c'est supporté:


```
Supported features:

System Integrity Protection, FileVault 2, .im4m Secure Boot and Vaulting
```

En ce qui concerne OpenCore, il est aussi indiqué que c'est supporté:


```
FileVault
FileVault is macOS's builtin drive encryption, and with OpenCore support for it has been drastically improved compared to the legacy Clover drivers.

To start, you'll need the following .efi drivers:

OpenRuntime.efi
OpenUsbKbDxe.efi (opens new window)for DuetPkg users(systems without UEFI support)
Do not use VirtualSMC.efi with OpenCore, its already baked inside. You do however require VirtualSMC.kext still

Setting in your config.plist:

Misc -> Boot
PollAppleHotKeys set to YES(While not needed can be helpful)
Misc -> Security
AuthRestart set to YES(Enables Authenticated restart for FileVault 2 so password is not required on reboot. Can be considered a security risk so optional)
NVRAM -> Add -> 4D1EDE05-38C7-4A6A-9CC6-4BCCA8B38C14
UIScale set to 02 for high resolution small displays
UEFI -> Input
KeySupport set to YES(Only when using OpenCore's builtin input, users of OpenUsbKbDxe should avoid)
UEFI -> Output
ProvideConsoleGop to YES
UEFI -> ProtocolOverrides
FirmwareVolume set to YES
HashServices set to YES for Broadwell and older(this includes X99), this is needed for systems with broken SHA-1 hashing
UEFI -> Quirks
RequestBootVarRouting set to YES
ExitBootServicesDelay set to 3000-5000 if you receive Still waiting for root device on Aptio IV firmwares(Broadwell and older)
With all this, you can proceed to enable FileVault like on a normal mac under System Preferences -> Security & Privacy -> FileVault
```


With all this, you can proceed to enable FileVault like on a normal mac under System Preferences -> Security & Privacy -> FileVault

On peut donc supposer que OCLP met les bons paramètres dans la configuration .


----------



## globetribe (5 Mai 2021)

_Génial. Bravo pour l’update. C’est effectivement un peu chronophage de tout réinstaller mais ça évite les problèmes éventuels de compatibilité des app.
Tu as désormais entre les mains une clean install de macOS sur un mac non supporté  , aucune raison de FileVault ne fonctionne pas. _Prochaine étape une mise à jour OTA 

par curiosité quelle version d’OCLP as tu utilise ? Si elle supporte Sidecar peux tu nous dire comment cela fonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## sergiodadi (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Ce matin mise à jour OTA de *Big Sur 11.3* à *Big Sur  11.3.1* avec OCLP 0.0.22 sur un iMac 27 pouces mi 2011, tout est OK


----------



## kaiy75 (5 Mai 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> With all this, you can proceed to enable FileVault like on a normal mac under System Preferences -> Security & Privacy -> FileVault
> 
> On peut donc supposer que OCLP met les bons paramètres dans la configuration .





globetribe a dit:


> _Tu as désormais entre les mains une clean install de macOS sur un mac non supporté  , aucune raison de FileVault ne fonctionne pas._


Merci, oui ça valait le coup de faire la transition, je pense être tranquille pendant un moment maintenant !

Par contre j'ai regardé pour FileVault, au final je ne pense pas l'activer, ça a l'air de poser plus de problèmes qu'autre chose sur un Mac supporté alors sur un Mac non officiellement supporté je ne pense pas que ça vaille le coup que je me risque à l'activer 



globetribe a dit:


> par curiosité quelle version d’OCLP as tu utilise ? Si elle supporte Sidecar peux tu nous dire comment cela fonctionne chez toi ?



J'ai utilisé la dernière, c'est-à-dire la 0.1.2. Désolé je n'ai pas d'iPad, je ne peux pas tester !


----------



## chafpa (25 Mai 2021)

Mise à jour faite ce matin de la version 11.4 avec OCPL ..... sans souci.

PS : Avant j'étais déjà en version 11.4 Bêta mais je me suis désinscrit pour ne plus recevoir les Bêtas.


----------



## kaiy75 (26 Mai 2021)

MAJ 11.4 faite à l'instant, 15 minutes top chrono avec OCLP, nickel !


----------



## sergiodadi (26 Mai 2021)

Mise à jour *macOS 11.4* pour mon *iMac mi 2011* 27 pouces avec OCLP , aucun problème, tout est OK


----------



## Miou09 (4 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis:

J'ai effectué la transition du micropatcher vers OCLP, tout s'est bien passé j'ai fais une clean Install en 11.4 sur mon SSD tout en conservant une version de High sierra sur le HDD d'origine.

j'ai eu besoin de bosser sur High sierra pour un logiciel et quand j'ai voulu rebooter sur BigSur j'ai un écran noir avec le message suivant:

OCSB: No suitable signature - Security Violation
OCB: Apple Secure Boot prohibits this boot entry, enforcing!
OCB: LoadImage failed - Security Violation

ca me l'avais déjà fais et j'avais fais une réinstallation complète pour régler le problème

OCLP est installé sur l'EFI de mon SSD 

Depuis ce soucis , au démarrage il s'est ajouté "data" après le nom du volume ça n'y était pas avant.

je vous écris depuis HighSierra, je suis dévasté


----------



## polyzargone (4 Juin 2021)

Peut-être cette option à changer dans Misc > Security :


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Juin 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Peut-être cette option à changer dans Misc > Security :



C'est ce qui est aussi proposé  ici


----------



## Miou09 (4 Juin 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Peut-être cette option à changer dans Misc > Security :


merci beaucoup, 

ou est le dossier MISC? j'ai bien trouvé un config.plist dans l'EFI mais il n'est pas dans ce dossier MISC, et avec quel logiciel tu l'ouvres? car moi je ne peux que l'ouvrir avec textedit


----------



## polyzargone (4 Juin 2021)

Miou09 a dit:


> merci beaucoup,
> 
> ou est le dossier MISC? j'ai bien trouvé un config.plist dans l'EFI mais il n'est pas dans ce dossier MISC, et avec quel logiciel tu l'ouvres? car moi je ne peux que l'ouvrir avec textedit


Misc n’est pas un dossier mais une section du config.plist.

Tu peux l’éditer avec un logiciel comme PlistEdit Pro, ProperTree ou Xcode. TextEdit n’est vraiment pas recommandé pour le coup.


----------



## Miou09 (4 Juin 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Misc n’est pas un dossier mais une section du config.plist.
> 
> Tu peux l’éditer avec un logiciel comme PlistEdit Pro, ProperTree ou Xcode. TextEdit n’est vraiment pas recommandé pour le coup.


Un grand merci à toi,

j’etais pas loin j’essayais de modifier le fichier config.plits avec l’éditeur de texte mais rien n’y faisais, j’avais également essayé de modifié UUID dans je sais plus quelle dossier grâce à un tuto Doratnia mais sans succès.

Quel bonheur de retrouver BigSur, HighSierra commence à dater

Merci également à sergiodati pour son lien sur l’une des nombreuses pages macrumor, car j’ai compris d’où vient le problème, apparement HS modifierait la partition d’amorçage de BS, je ne sais pas si cela le fait sur d’autres macs mais apparement il y aurait une procédure pour éviter de monter les partition BS quand on est sur HS.

encore un grand merci pour votre réactivité à tous les deux.

Prochaine étape tri boot : HS/BS/WIN10. (après je m’étonne que ça foire)


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Juin 2021)

suite à l'annonce de macOS 12 *Monterey, *le monde des _patchers_ bouge 

- OCLP a crée un _fork_  destiné à être compatible , voir ici

- Dosdude1 , après avoir fait l'impasse sur *Big Sur*, envisage de faire  un _patcher_ pour Monterey:






- il y a, sur Macrumors, déjà de nombreuses descriptions d'installations sur des macs non compatibles, un thread dédié a été créé , voir macos-12-monterey-on-unsupported-macs-thread

- je pense qu'il faudrait créer un topic (unique) "*Installation sur des mac incompatibles Monterey"* ?


----------



## chafpa (8 Juin 2021)

Oui mais ..... on va déjà digéré Big Sur


----------



## kaiy75 (8 Juin 2021)

Je rêve d’un monde où je puisse updater mon macbook pro sous OCLP Big Sur directement vers Monterey via la mise a jour officielle


----------



## chafpa (8 Juin 2021)

Et pourquoi pas ? On peut rêver, non ?


----------



## globetribe (9 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Comme dirait l'autre, En route pour de nouvelles aventures  
De ce que je comprends, il suffit de s'inscrire au programme Monterey beta chez Apple et ensuite de lancer la mise à jour native pour les heureux détenteurs d'un Mac monté sous OCLP équipé d'une carte compatible Metal. Pour ceux possédant une carte Nvidia c'est possible mais cela semble plus compliqué. 
Il semblerait aussi qu'il y ait des problèmes de compatibilité, notamment avec les cartes Wifi Atheros... ce qui est assez embêtant. A creuser. 
Perso je vais attendre d'avoir une version un peu plus stable de l'OS même si les retours sur la beta 1 sont assez positifs (le contrôle universel ne semble toutefois pas fonctionner).

@sergiodadi tu comptes lancer un fil dédié Monterey ?


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Juin 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Comme dirait l'autre, En route pour de nouvelles aventures
> De ce que je comprends, il suffit de s'inscrire au programme Monterey beta chez Apple et ensuite de lancer la mise à jour native pour les heureux détenteurs d'un Mac monté sous OCLP équipé d'une carte compatible Metal. Pour ceux possédant une carte Nvidia c'est possible mais cela semble plus compliqué.
> Il semblerait aussi qu'il y ait des problèmes de compatibilité, notamment avec les cartes Wifi Atheros... ce qui est assez embêtant. A creuser.
> Perso je vais attendre d'avoir une version un peu plus stable de l'OS même si les retours sur la beta 1 sont assez positifs (le contrôle universel ne semble toutefois pas fonctionner).





globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi tu comptes lancer un fil dédié Monterey ?



C'est fait, depuis hier   : installation-de-macos-monterey-sur-les-mac-incompatibles


----------



## globetribe (11 Juin 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Comme dirait l'autre, En route pour de nouvelles aventures
> De ce que je comprends, il suffit de s'inscrire au programme Monterey beta chez Apple et ensuite de lancer la mise à jour native pour les heureux détenteurs d'un Mac monté sous OCLP équipé d'une carte compatible Metal. Pour ceux possédant une carte Nvidia c'est possible mais cela semble plus compliqué.
> Il semblerait aussi qu'il y ait des problèmes de compatibilité, notamment avec les cartes Wifi Atheros... ce qui est assez embêtant. A creuser.
> ...



me suis peut être emballé sur les cartes wifi legacy


----------



## thunder72fr (13 Juin 2021)

La dernière version d' Opencore Legacy (0.1.6)  est signalé contenant un Trojan (d'après mon  Bitdefender)


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Juin 2021)

thunder72fr a dit:


> La dernière version d' Opencore Legacy (0.1.6)  est signalé contenant un Trojan (d'après mon  Bitdefender)



C'est un faux positif, c'est un problème connu signalé sur macrumors, pas d'inquiétude 

EDIT: attention, il faut bien vérifier que BitDefender n'a pas effacé certains fichiers ou les a mis en quarantaine ...


----------



## nico78340 (20 Juin 2021)

Bonjour
J'utilise BS depuis un petit moment et ce la me plait bien mais j'ai toujours ce gros soucis : impossible d'écrire sur un disque externe NTFS. J'ai essayé Paragon et i Boysoft NTFS for mac et cela ne fonctionne pas 
Je dispose d'un macbook pro fin 2015 et BS dessus et Paragon fonctionne sans problème même avec une ancienne licence. Je suppose qu'OCLP fout la merde dans les systemes de fichiers sur mon Imac fin 2013 ?

Auriez vous une solution car j'ai vraiment besoin d'utiliser ce disque dur ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sergiodadi (23 Juin 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'utilise BS depuis un petit moment et ce la me plait bien mais j'ai toujours ce gros soucis : impossible d'écrire sur un disque externe NTFS. J'ai essayé Paragon et i Boysoft NTFS for mac et cela ne fonctionne pas


Bonjour,

Y a t'il des messages d'erreurs ?



nico78340 a dit:


> Je dispose d'un macbook pro fin 2015 et BS dessus et Paragon fonctionne sans problème même avec une ancienne licence. Je suppose qu'OCLP fout la merde dans les systemes de fichiers sur mon Imac fin 2013 ?
> 
> Auriez vous une solution car j'ai vraiment besoin d'utiliser ce disque dur ?
> 
> Merci d'avance




Sinon, je n'ai pas trop d'idée sur ce point précis. Tu peux peut-être poser la question sur macrumors.  (forum très connu en anglais) dans le thread macos-11-big-sur-on-unsupported-macs (je n'ai pas trouvé de questions sur ce point) .


----------



## nico78340 (23 Juin 2021)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. C'est peut etre le fait aussi d'avoir installer windows sur ce disque dur externe. J'ai réglé le probleme j'ai formaté et remis mes fichiers dessus et pour l'instant cela fonctionne.


----------



## mat1696 (25 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, petite question. Je suis en train d'installer Big Sur sur l'iMac fin 2013 (avec Fusion Drive) de ma signature avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher.

Le truc, c'est comment faire pour installer ensuite l'EFI sur le disque interne, car le HDD et le SSD de 128gb apparaissent dans OpenCore comme 2 disques différents... Donc je sélectionne lequel ? le HDD ou le SSD ????


----------



## chafpa (25 Juin 2021)

Je n'ai pas de souci particulier sur mon iMac 27" Late 2013 FD.

Par contre il faut bien suivre la procédure et refaire une manip, dont je ne me souviens plus (5 mois déjà), pour que l'iMac redémarre directement depuis le HDD même si l'icône "Efi Shell" s'affiche en plus que celle du Mac pendant quelques secondes.

Relis ce topic, tu vas sûrement trouver. N'étant pas à mon domicile actuellement, je ne peux t'en dire plus. DSL.


----------



## sergiodadi (25 Juin 2021)

mat1696 a dit:


> Bonjour, petite question. Je suis en train d'installer Big Sur sur l'iMac fin 2013 (avec Fusion Drive) de ma signature avec OpenCore Legacy Patcher.
> 
> Le truc, c'est comment faire pour installer ensuite l'EFI sur le disque interne, car le HDD et le SSD de 128gb apparaissent dans OpenCore comme 2 disques différents... Donc je sélectionne lequel ? le HDD ou le SSD ????



je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas de *Fusion Drive*. Quelqu'un a posé la question dans macrumors mais il n'a pas eu de réponse 

"Updated iMac 13,1 to 11.2.3 without problems. No luck with Open Core, following https://github.com/dortania/Opencore-Legacy-Patcher. Procedure ran, but Open Core did not boot. The Fusion Drive appears to contain two EFI partitions. One on the SSD and one on the HDD. Are these really physical areas or just a logical link ?"


----------



## mat1696 (26 Juin 2021)

Bon, alors j'ai sélectionné le disk0 qui est donc le ssd pour l'EFI boot et tout fonctionne parfaitement avec le Fusion Drive. Juste le démarrage qui est assez sensiblement plus long qu'avec Mojave malheureusement... mais bon ça c'est directement dû à Big Sur et à la non-optimisation d'Apple malheureusement.
Sinon pour l'instant cela semble très fluide, même si l'iMac semble aussi beaucoup plus chauffer qu'avec Mojave (cela fait pourtant plus de 24h que je l'ai laissé allumé pour faire les indexations)


----------



## Darkgam3rz (27 Juin 2021)

Bonjour 

mon iMac 2012 tourne super bien avec big sur, absolument tout fonctionne !!

un régal au quotidien !!


----------



## chafpa (27 Juin 2021)

Tu l'as installé avec quel patch ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> mon iMac 2012 tourne super bien avec big sur, absolument tout fonctionne !!


Quelle configuration hardware ?


----------



## Darkgam3rz (27 Juin 2021)

j'ai utilisé patchedsur, c'est super simple, et mon iMac c'est un 2012, le modèle de base.

Je ne m'attendais pas à avoir un Mac réactif, il est même plus fluide que sous Catalina!


----------



## Darkgam3rz (27 Juin 2021)

J'ai d'ailleurs une question :

J'aimerais démarrer sur mon disque dur interne contenant Catalina, je peux le faire si mon iMac est éteint et que je débranche seulement mon disque dur externe contenant big sur ? 

Si oui, une fois que j'ai terminé, je peux éteindre, rebranché mon disque dur externe et booté dessus de façon transparente où il va y avoir des manipulations à refaire ?


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> J'aimerais démarrer sur mon disque dur interne contenant Catalina, je peux le faire si mon iMac est éteint et que je débranche seulement mon disque dur externe contenant big sur ?
> 
> Si oui, une fois que j'ai terminé, je peux éteindre, rebranché mon disque dur externe et booté dessus de façon transparente où il va y avoir des manipulations à refaire ?


Sous macOS Catalina dans *Préférences Systéme/Disque de démarrage* tu sélectionnes le disque dur qui contient macOS Catalina, un clic sur *Redémarrer* et ce sera toujours macOS Catalina qui démarrera en premier, même si tu as d'autres versions de macOS dans des disques USB. Pour démarrer une autre version de macOS contenue dans un disque dur USB, tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu sélectionnes ta version de macOS et c'est tout. Tu peux laisser connecter tes autres disque durs USB.


----------



## Darkgam3rz (27 Juin 2021)

Merci pour la réponse Locke, ça ne risque donc pas de flinguer le patch pour big sur !?


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Darkgam3rz a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse Locke, ça ne risque donc pas de flinguer le patch pour big sur !?


Non, aucun rapport ni aucun lien avec le fait de démarrer sur telle ou telle partition ou disque dur USB.


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui "aime" les GUI, la version beta (_nightly_) de OCLP en GUI est disponible, voir ici et chercher Nightly OpenCore Patcher (GUI)

Quelques copies d'écran:


----------



## mat1696 (30 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,
Premier gros problème avec OCLP sur mon iMac14,3. Je l'utilise énormément comme serveur sur le réseau, en activant le partage de fichier. Or, pour une obscure raison, il n'est plus détectable lorsqu'il est en veille (en fait dès que l'écran s'éteint). Les Préférences Système --> Economiseur d'énergie ne proposent que l'option "Réactiver lors des accès réseaux ETHERNET". Impossible de faire apparaître l'option pour le wifi... Des idées pour m'aider ? Car c'est vraiment une fonction que j'utilise énormément et ça m'embête de devoir réinstaller Mojave :/

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## mat1696 (30 Juin 2021)

Personne ne peut m'aider ? Est-ce que vous avez l'option Wake On Lan via wifi ("Réactiver lors des accès réseau WIFI" ou "Réactiver lors des accès réseau" tout court) ceux qui ont patché leur système ?

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à activer le wake on lan via wifi.. et c'est pas trop envisageable de connecter mon Mac en ethernet vu que le routeur se trouve à l'étage inférieur, de l'autre côté de la maison...


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Juin 2021)

mat1696 a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider ? Est-ce que vous avez l'option Wake On Lan via wifi ("Réactiver lors des accès réseau WIFI"



Non.



mat1696 a dit:


> ou "Réactiver lors des accès réseau" tout court) ceux qui ont patché leur système ?



Oui.



mat1696 a dit:


> J'ai essayé plusieurs choses, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à activer le wake on lan via wifi.. et c'est pas trop envisageable de connecter mon Mac en ethernet vu que le routeur se trouve à l'étage inférieur, de l'autre côté de la maison...



Sur un *iMac 27 mi 2011 * avec OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher, j'ai simplement ça:


----------



## chafpa (30 Juin 2021)

Et j'ai la même chose sur un iMac 27" FD late 2013 !


----------



## mat1696 (30 Juin 2021)

Merci à vous... Donc @chafpa tu as toi aussi bien le réglage standard (sans précision WIFI ou Ethernet, ce qui veut dire que ça fonctionne sur les deux) ?

J'ai essayé de supprimer quelques fichiers de préférences, mais rien n'y fait ! Ça m'embête vraiment comme problème, car je n'ai pas envie de downgrader pour ça, mais en même temps j'utilise énormément mon iMac en tant que serveur distant auquel je me connecte même en dehors de la maison avec un VPN... Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur...


----------



## chafpa (30 Juin 2021)

Oui, je me connecte "normalement" en Ethernet par un câble branché en permanence sur la bête mais comme mon iMac n'en fait qu'à sa tête , à son réveil il s'est mis en Wifi avec mon réseau Apple de la Time Capsule Airport.

J'ai un second réseau Wifi, celui de ma box SFR, qui ne me pose aucun souci si je le sélectionne.


----------



## mat1696 (1 Juillet 2021)

Okay merci pour ces précisions. 
Juste pour savoir si je peux faire quelque chose de mon côté ou si c’est du côté du patcher:
*Est-ce que quelqu’un possède un iMac14,3 (iMac 21,5’’, fin 2013) ?* Si oui, pourrait-il checker quelle option il a pour Wake On Lan ?

J’ai aussi posé la question sur le forum Macrumors et sur le Discord, mais personne ne semble très motivé à me répondre  Et je ne veux pas retourner sous Mojave


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2021)

@macomaniac pourrait peut-être jeter un oeil à la config de la mise en veille.
Tu peux déjà poster le rapport pmset
Dans la fenêtre du terminal tu lances la commande

```
pmset -g custom
```
et

```
pmset -g
```


----------



## mat1696 (1 Juillet 2021)

Alors:

```
pmset -g custom
AC Power:
 Sleep On Power Button 1
 autopoweroff         1
 standbydelayhigh     86400
 autopoweroffdelay    259200
 standbydelaylow      86400
 standby              1
 ttyskeepawake        1
 hibernatemode        0
 powernap             1
 highstandbythreshold 50
 hibernatefile        /var/vm/sleepimage
 displaysleep         20
 womp                 1
 networkoversleep     0
 sleep                20
 halfdim              1
 autorestart          0
 disksleep            10
```

Et


```
pmset -g
System-wide power settings:
Currently in use:
 standby              1
 Sleep On Power Button 1
 womp                 1
 halfdim              1
 hibernatefile        /var/vm/sleepimage
 powernap             1
 autorestart          0
 networkoversleep     0
 disksleep            10
 standbydelayhigh     86400
 sleep                20 (sleep prevented by sharingd)
 autopoweroffdelay    259200
 hibernatemode        0
 autopoweroff         1
 ttyskeepawake        1
 displaysleep         20
 highstandbythreshold 50
 standbydelaylow      86400
```

Si @macomaniac peut me faire profiter de son expertise...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir *mat*

Je réagis tardivement à ton message. Ton *Mac de Bureau* a un paramétrage par défaut de la seule alimentation sur secteur. Voici le comportement induit par la configuration réduite à l'essentiel :

- sommeil disque (*disksleep*) : *10'* de délai d'inactivité en session > sommeil-écran (*displaysleep*) : *20'* > sommeil-Système (*sleep*) : *20'*​- mode d'hibernation (*hibernatemode*) : *0* = maintien de la *RAM* sous tension pendant le sommeil-Système sans sauvegarde du contexte au fichier *sleepimage* du disque. C'est le paramétrage par défaut des Mac de Bureau.​- hibernation (*standby*) : *24H *de délai de sommeil-Système​- sommeil profond (*autopoweroff* = norme européenne redondante de l'hibernation) : *72 H* de délai de sommeil-Système​- réactivation lors d'accès réseau (*womp*) : *1* = activée​
En résumé : après *20'* (d'inactivité en session) > le Mac passe en sommeil-Système et... ne le quitte jamais sur une période de *24 H*. Je suppose que c'est pendant une telle période d'une journée que tu voudrais que le Mac se réveille en cas d'accès réseau (normalement permis par l'instruction *womp* activée) ?

si c'est le cas et que ça ne fonctionne pas --> veux-tu essayer une modification du seul paramètre du sommeil-Système (*sleep*) qui le désactiverait ? - ainsi : le disque et l'écran entreraient en sommeil > mais pas le Système (le *kernel* ou moteur du Système chargé en *RAM* au démarrage). Tu pourrais vérifier alors si les accès réseau fonctionnent.


----------



## mat1696 (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac (et merci) et les autres utilisateurs d’OpenCore Legacy Patcher qui pourraient être intéressés:

J’ai publié un rapport de bug sur le Github du patcher par rapport à ce problème. On m’a répondu que le Wake On Lan via wifi a été délibérément désactivé sur les machines patchées dû à un bug de Big Sur pouvant entraîner des instabilités réseau. *C’est donc bien lié au patcher.*

Ils sont cependant super réactifs et ont déjà implémenté une option dans la « nightly build » (version en cours de développement) 0.2.3. Je vais attendre que cette version soit publiée officiellement et tester d’activer l’option, en espérant ne pas trop subir d’instabilités…
Je reviens vers vous.


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

la première version (v 0.2.3) stable de OCLP avec un *GUI* est sortie, voir ici . Il y a donc maintenant 2 versions disponibles:

la version "classique" en texte : *OpenCore-Patcher-TUI*
la version "GUI" : *OpenCore-Patcher-GUI*

Voir les "_release notes"_ ici

Voila quelques copies d'écran:
















*Voila les release notes 0.2.3:*

Changelog​
Fix more IORegistry issues
Implement OpenCore GUI
Ensure symlinks are preserved
Enable TeraScale 2 patches by default on all models
Fix NightShift support for macOS Monterey
Add UniversalControl support
Currently not enabled by Apple in macOS Monterey Beta 2/iOS 15 Beta 2

Add optional Wake in WLAN setting
Note: enabling may create network instability

Increment Binaries
OpenCore 0.7.1 release (07-05-2021)
FeatureUnlock 1.0.3 rolling (07-07-2021)
Previously known as SidecarFixup

Lilu 1.5.4 release (07-05-2021)
AppleALC 1.6.2 release
WhateverGreen 1.6.2 release
PatcherSupportPkg 0.0.13 release

Fix Intel HD4000 DRM Support in macOS Monterey (thanks EduCovas!)
Support optionally re-enabling iGPU in iMac14,x with dGPUs
Fix Windows scanning in OpenCore menu when Windows and macOS are stored on the same ESP


----------



## Lionelr34500 (21 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas trop ce qu il faut faire avec la version GUI ? On doit faire sa cle usb avant avec l install de big sur dessus je suppose non ?

Sinon , j ai une carte AMD Radeon RX570 de 8go et quoi que je fasse j'ai toujours l ecran noir au demarrage et donc impossible de booter sur l'efi d open core...Ma carte est pourtant compatible metal.

Qelqu un peut m aider svp ?

Merci d avance

Lionel


----------



## chafpa (22 Juillet 2021)

Mise à jour ce matin de mon iMac 27" Late 2013 en version 11.5 avec OCLP sans souci !


----------



## psgfan (22 Juillet 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Mise à jour ce matin de mon iMac 27" Late 2013 en version 11.5 avec OCLP sans souci !


Sais-tu où on peut trouver la  « notice » de oclp en français s’il te plaît ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## sergiodadi (22 Juillet 2021)

psgfan a dit:


> Sais-tu où on peut trouver la  « notice » de oclp en français s’il te plaît ?
> Merci d’avance



Tu peux utiliser Google Traduction OCLP traduction


----------



## sergiodadi (22 Juillet 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Bonjour,



Bonjour,



Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop ce qu il faut faire avec la version GUI ? On doit faire sa cle usb avant avec l install de big sur dessus je suppose non ?



L'utilisation est identique à la version non GUI, voir la documentation .



Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Sinon , j ai une carte AMD Radeon RX570 de 8go et quoi que je fasse j'ai toujours l ecran noir au demarrage et donc impossible de booter sur l'efi d open core...Ma carte est pourtant compatible metal.
> 
> Qelqu un peut m aider svp ?



Je ne connais pas les Macpro, peut-être essayer de  poser la question dans *Macrumors*  dans le thread macos-11-big-sur-on-unsupported-macs-thread ?


----------



## chafpa (22 Juillet 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser Google Traduction OCLP traduction


C'est exactement ce que j'ai fais et imprimé en plus !


----------



## kaiy75 (22 Juillet 2021)

MAJ vers 11.5 faite sous Open Core, nickel


----------



## psgfan (23 Juillet 2021)

Salut,
Nouvelle question au sujet d’open core :
Une fois que la première mise à jour/installation a été faite, le Mac ce met-il ensuite à jour automatiquement ou faut-il réappliquer la même procédure pour chaque mise à jour de macOS ?


----------



## sergiodadi (23 Juillet 2021)

psgfan a dit:


> Salut,
> Nouvelle question au sujet d’open core :
> Une fois que la première mise à jour/installation a été faite, le Mac ce met-il ensuite à jour automatiquement ou faut-il réappliquer la même procédure pour chaque mise à jour de macOS ?



C'est un des gros avantages de OCLP, les mises à jour de l'OS peuvent être effectuées comme un Mac "normal", en automatique ou manuel   

Native OTA OS DELTA updates on all Macs


----------



## sergiodadi (23 Juillet 2021)

Hello,

comme @kaiy75 et @chafpa , mise à jour de mon iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 en Big Sur 11.5 avec OCLP


----------



## sergiodadi (27 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

mise à jour de mon iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 de *Big Sur 11.5* vers *Big Sur 11.5.1*, aucun problème  avec OCLP


----------



## kaiy75 (30 Juillet 2021)

Pareillement, fait à l'instant vers Big Sur 11.5.1 avec Open Core, nickel


----------



## maxou56 (2 Août 2021)

kaiy75 a dit:


> Je rêve d’un monde où je puisse updater mon macbook pro sous OCLP Big


Bonjour,
Avec la beta de monterey c'est possible et OpenCore legacy 0.2.4 . Il faut par contre pour certain modèle faire la "post install" sur le volume qui n'était pas forcément nécessaire sur certain mac avec big sur (par exemple sur le Mac mini 2012 il faut remettre les pilotes de iGPU).


----------



## globetribe (3 Août 2021)

Salut la team,
long time. 
Petite question:  @sergiodadi @kaiy75  avez vous mis à jour OCLP avant de lancer l'update vers BS 11.5 ? J'ai du rester à la version 0,9 je pense. 
Merci à vous


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Août 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> Salut la team,
> long time.
> Petite question:  @sergiodadi @kaiy75  avez vous mis à jour OCLP avant de lancer l'update vers BS 11.5 ? J'ai du rester à la version 0,9 je pense.
> Merci à vous



Non, tant qu'il n'y a pas de modification hardware ou de problème, je pense que ça ne sert à rien de faire la mise à jour d'OCLP

Voila d'ailleurs ce qu'il y a dans la documentation officielle:
"_With OpenCore Legacy Patcher, generally there's very little reason for users to update the OpenCore installed on their machine unless you feel there's a benefit with new versions for your setup._"


----------



## chafpa (3 Août 2021)

iTou, je n'ai pas fais de mise à jour de OCPL pour mettre Big Sur ni en 11.5, ni en, 11.5.1 !


----------



## sergiodadi (6 Août 2021)

Hello,

j'ai commencé quelques essais de *Monterey* sur mon iMac 27 " mi 2011 , voir ici


----------



## maxou56 (11 Août 2021)

Bonsoir,
MAJ OTA de 11.5.2 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012

Pour info si quelqu'un a le même modèle: iMac 27" fin 2012 - i7 3770 - GTX 660M - FileVault, j'ai du mettre OpenCore en imac14.2 au lieu de 13.2, Sinon j'avais pas de recopie de l'écran, la liste restait vide, certaines extensions ne fonctionnaient pas, par exemple Intel power gadget plantait, et le partage d'écran/contrôle à distance plantait aussi. Mais avec OpenCore GUI 0.24 + "EFI" iMac 14.2 tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

mise à jour OTA  de mon *iMac 27 pouces mi 2011* de Big Sur *11.5.1* vers Big Sur *11.5.2*, aucun problème avec OCLP


----------



## chafpa (13 Août 2021)

itou sauf que je constate, comme pour la 11.5.1, que le Mac ne redémarre pas tour seul à la fin de la mise à jour.

Ce n'était pas le cas des versions précédentes. Serais-ce un problème de paramètre ?


----------



## maxou56 (13 Août 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> comme pour la 11.5.1, que le Mac ne redémarre pas tour seul à la fin de la mise à jour.


Bonjour,
MAJ faite sur 2 mac (avec FileVault), les 2 ont bien redémarré tout seul.


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Août 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> itou sauf que je constate, comme pour la 11.5.1, que le Mac ne redémarre pas tour seul à la fin de la mise à jour.
> 
> Ce n'était pas le cas des versions précédentes. Serais-ce un problème de paramètre ?


Le mien a redémarré tout seul


----------



## chafpa (13 Août 2021)

J'ai donc un petit problème avec le mien.


----------



## xavax (8 Septembre 2021)

bonjour tout le monde, mon imac 27" late 2013 est patché avec OCLP que je trouve top. Toutes les mises a jour se font toutes seules. 
Vous pensez que ca va etre compliqué pour passer à monterey ? 
Mon système est branché sur un SSD branché sur le port USB


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Septembre 2021)

xavax a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde, mon imac 27" late 2013 est patché avec OCLP que je trouve top. Toutes les mises a jour se font toutes seules.
> Vous pensez que ca va etre compliqué pour passer à monterey ?
> Mon système est branché sur un SSD branché sur le port USB



Personnellement,pour mon iMac mi 2011 avec OCLP,  pour les mises à jour  *majeures* (Catalina vers Big Sur, Big Sur vers Monterey, etc...), je réinstalle tout "_from scratch_" (formatage complet du disque, installation OS, installation des applications, récupération des documents/photos par iCloud ou sauvegarde suivant le cas)


----------



## maxou56 (8 Septembre 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Vous pensez que ca va etre compliqué pour passer à monterey ?


Bonjour,
Non si tu es déjà avec OpenCore, la "MAJ" devrait probablement être proposée, sinon on peut faire la "MAJ" avec l'installateur directement dans macOS.
De plus pour ton mac, seul l'EFI est "patché" pas macOS. Et rien ne change avec monterey niveau compatibilité pour ton mac.











						Sujet unique - Installation de macOS Monterey sur les Mac incompatibles
					

Petite question avant de jouer avec mon iMac, la beta est-elle disponible dans la langue de Molière ?  Les copies écrans ne te suffisent pas pour le savoir ? ;)




					forums.macg.co
				





			OpenCore Legacy Patcher
		


Par contre pour certaines machines (par exemple le mac mini 2012) nécessiteront de patcher macOS avec Monterey, alors que c'était pas nécessaire avec BigSur, dans ce cas vérifier que le SIP est bien désactivé, désactiver FileVault aussi avant... Puis après la MAJ, patcher macOS "Patch System Volume".


----------



## maxou56 (14 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
MAJ OTA de 11.6 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

mise à jour OTA en *Big Sur 11.6* effectuée sur un iMac 27 pouces mi 2011 avec OCLP


----------



## sergiodadi (18 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

si vous voulez faire des clefs _bootables_:

le "_full installer_" de *Big Sur 11.6* est disponible depuis hier   


 sur ce site (site Apple officiel)
avec gibMacOS (qui utilise aussi le site officiel )
avec MDS (idem)


----------



## TheoMac (18 Septembre 2021)

La MàJ depuis Préférence Système est dispo mais *Big Sur 11.6* n'est toujours pas là sur App Store… c'est la 11.5.2 qui est toujours présente au téléchargement*  *


----------



## maxou56 (18 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Suite à la MAJ 11.6 (ou c'était peut être avant avec la 11.5.2, je ne regarde pas ce paramètre souvent)
La TRIM était désactivée  sur 2 Mac (Mac mini 2012 et iMac 27" fin 2012, avec des SSD tiers crucial MX500).


----------



## ericse (19 Septembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> La TRIM était désactivée  sur 2 Mac (Mac mini 2012 et iMac 27" fin 2012, avec des SSD tiers crucial MX500).


Tu peux avoir intérêt à faire un démarrage "sans échec" sur ces Mac, pour "rattraper" les TRIM oubliés.


----------



## dc57 (30 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai mis à jour mon MBP mid 2012 vers Big Sur 11.5.2 il y a quelques semaines grâce à patchedsur. 
Tout s'est bien passé et tout fonctionne à part un souci de wifi qui m'oblige à désactiver / réactiver le wifi à chaque sortie de mise en veille... si quelqu'un a une idée... 
Je tombe aujourd'hui sur cette discussion et je découvre OCLP. Est ce que je peux l'utiliser sur ma version patchedsur pour bénéficier des mises à jour ?
Merci


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Septembre 2021)

dc57 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai mis à jour mon MBP mid 2012 vers Big Sur 11.5.2 il y a quelques semaines grâce à patchedsur.
> Tout s'est bien passé et tout fonctionne à part un souci de wifi qui m'oblige à désactiver / réactiver le wifi à chaque sortie de mise en veille... si quelqu'un a une idée...
> Je tombe aujourd'hui sur cette discussion et je découvre OCLP. Est ce que je peux l'utiliser sur ma version patchedsur pour bénéficier des mises à jour ?
> Merci


Bonjour,

non, ce n'est pas supporté par  OCLP, c'est indiqué dans  la documentation officielle:

Note: Only clean-installs and upgrades are supported, macOS Big Sur installs already patched with other patchers, such as Patched Sur or bigmac, cannot be used due to broken file integrity with APFS snapshots and SIP.

en français : 
Remarque : seules les installations propres et les mises à niveau sont prises en charge, les installations macOS Big Sur déjà corrigées avec d'autres correctifs, tels que Patched Sur ou bigmac, ne peuvent pas être utilisées en raison de l'intégrité des fichiers endommagés avec les instantanés APFS et SIP.


----------



## dc57 (30 Septembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> non, ce n'est pas supporté par  OCLP, c'est indiqué dans  la documentation officielle:
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse... 

Bon quand je serai motivé je ferai une sauvegarde / installation propre avec OCLP / restauration alors... 

Sinon pas d'idée pour mon souci de wifi après mise en veille ? Je ne sais pas si le problème persisterait après une installation propre avec OCLP


----------



## maxou56 (30 Septembre 2021)

dc57 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si le problème persisterait après une installation propre avec OCLP


Bonjour,
Normalement non ton Mac est 100% "compatible" avec BigSur sans Patch (Patch systeme Volume) de macOS, seul l'EFI sera patché (et SIP désactivé par défaut en prévision de Monterey, mais tu peux le réactiver). C'est différent avec Monterey il faudra Patcher l'OS (pour l'iGPU).


			Supported Models | OpenCore Legacy Patcher


----------



## TheoMac (30 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Maintenant que j'ai Big Sur 11.6 et que ça marche bien, Apple a mis dans les Préférences Système / Mise à jour de logiciels une mise à jour intitulée "Device Support Update" sans aucune info sur cette petite mise à jour excepté "_The update ensures proper updating and restoring for iOS and iPadOS devices with a Mac_". 
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà reçu cette mise à jour ? Est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Que fait réellement cette petite mise à jour ? Quel impact sur mon mac ?


----------



## maxou56 (30 Septembre 2021)

TheoMac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà reçu cette mise à jour ? Est-ce vraiment nécessaire ? Que fait réellement cette petite mise à jour ? Quel impact sur mon mac ?


Bonjour,
Elle est proposée sur Mojave, Catalina et Bigsur. C'est pour la connexion des iPhone, iPad au Mac.
MAJ faite sur 2 Mac macOS 11.6 avec Open Core Legacy.








						Apple livre une mise à jour pour restaurer correctement un iPhone ou un iPad à partir d'un Mac
					

macOS Big Sur écope aujourd'hui d'une « mise à jour de support pour les appareils » d'un poids de 195 Mo. Apple explique que ce logiciel « garantit » la mise à jour et la restauration appropriées pour les terminaux iOS et iPadOS avec un Mac. Difficile d'en savoir plus à ce stade, ce genre de...




					www.macg.co


----------



## Shadownet (1 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Pour les macpro 5,1, le patch SurPlus est maintenant dispo pour OC. Il ne s'agit plus d'un bricolage comme Latebloom. La cause réelle des soucis est maintenant connue et corrigée.

Plus d'info sur https://github.com/reenigneorcim/SurPlus

Bonne journée


----------



## Matt Jack (24 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

J’essaye d’installer MacOS Big Sur sur mon iMac 27 Late 2013 avec OCLP sur un disque dur externe SSD. Mon disque dur interne est actuellement sous Catalina.
J’ai fait plusieurs tentatives, je n’y arrive pas. Je dois faire quelque chose qui ne va pas. Vous pouvez me dire ce qui cloche? 

J’ai suivi ce tutoriel vidéo , qui est équivalent au manuel de OCLP à mon avis.

Voici, étape par étape, de ce que j’ai fait : 
1) J’ai récupéré le « package » Big Sur. J’ai clické sur le package -> l’installer a été copié dans le dossier Application
2) J’ai inséré une clé USB dans le Mac. Avec l’utilitaire de disque, j’ai effacé la clé avec le format « MacOS extended + journal »
3) Avec terminal app , j’ai exécuté la commande : sudo [Chemin installer qui est dans le dossier program]/Contents/Resources/createinstallMerdia —volume [Chemin clé USB]
4) J’ai téléchargé, installé et lancé la dernière version de Opencore Legacy Patcher sur GitHub. J’ai sélectionné « 1.Build OpenCore », puis j’ai sélectionné 2. J’ai sélectionné la clé USB 
Résultat => Un nouveau disque « EFI » est monté sur le bureau
5) Je redémarre avec la touche ALT enfoncée. L’écran de boot propose le disque avec l’OS existant (Mac HD), un disque nommé « Install MacOS Big Sur », un disque « EFI Boo t ». Je sélectionne ce dernier.
6) Dans le Disk Utility (on est toujours dans les écrans de boot), j’efface mon disque SSD externe avec « MacOS extended + journal »
7) Toujours dans les écrans de boot, je sélectionne « Install MacOS Big Sur », et je sélectionne mon disque dur Externe
… Je laisse l’installation se faire (environ 20mn)

Et là quand je reviens, mon mac a redémarré sur l’ancien OS (Catalina). Sur le vidéo Tutoriel, à ce moment, je devrais être sur Big Sur!

J’ai redémarré en appuyant sur ALT, mon Mac me propose 5 disques de boot. 




1=Mon "vieux" disque aec Catalina
2=Mon nouveau SSD, celui sur lequel je voudrais installer Big Sur
3=La clé USB
J'ai essayé de booter sur chcun d'eux (toutes les combinaisons possibles car avec les disque « EFI » il y a un autre choix de disque/partition qui est proposé ensuite; j’ai noté tous les résultats si c’est utile). Aucun ne boot mon mac sur Big Sur. Soit je reviens sur mon vieux macOS Catalina, soit cela ne boot pas du tout : Panneau « interdiction de stationner » + message « support.apple.com/mac/startup » (Cf Ci-dessous; écran apparu avec le 2e disque "MacOS Installer")





Quelqu'un peut-il m'aiguiller? Merci d'avance.


----------



## sergiodadi (24 Octobre 2021)

Matt Jack a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’essaye d’installer MacOS Big Sur sur mon iMac 27 Late 2013 avec OCLP sur un disque dur externe SSD. Mon disque dur interne est actuellement sous Catalina.
> J’ai fait plusieurs tentatives, je n’y arrive pas. Je dois faire quelque chose qui ne va pas. Vous pouvez me dire ce qui cloche?
> ...




Il y a un boot *MacOS installer*, ce qui prouve que l'installation ne s'est pas terminée. Lorsqu'il y a plusieurs disques , dans certains cas, lors d'un des _reboots_ d'installation , le Mac ne reboote pas sur le bon disque/partition, ça m'est arrivé quelquefois quand j'avais un disque interne, un disque externe et une clef USB.

Tu peux  rebooter d'abord sur l'EFI de ta clef usb, ensuite tu devrais avoir le_ boot picker_ d'OCLP et là, tu sélectionnes *macOS installer.* Il est possible qu'il y ait plusieurs _reboots_, c'est donc à faire à chaque fois qu'il se trompe

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu   recommences tout en restant devant l'écran et tu surveilles les _reboots_ lors de l'installation pour choisir *macOS installer *s'il n'est pas sélectionné par défaut. Il est possible qu'il y ait plusieurs reboots, c'est donc à faire à chaque fois qu'il se trompe. A la fin, il n'y aura plus de _boot_ pour *macOS installer*  mais le disque de _boot_ de Big Sur


----------



## sergiodadi (25 Octobre 2021)

Matt Jack a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’essaye d’installer MacOS Big Sur sur mon iMac 27 Late 2013 avec OCLP sur un disque dur externe SSD. Mon disque dur interne est actuellement sous Catalina.
> J’ai fait plusieurs tentatives, je n’y arrive pas. Je dois faire quelque chose qui ne va pas. Vous pouvez me dire ce qui cloche?



Aussi:

faire un _reset_ de la *NVRAM* avant le premier boot sur la clef USB
Redémarrez la machine et quand l'écran du _boot picker_ apparait  , sélectionner l'entrée de démarrage EFI avec l'icône OpenCore (maintenir la touche Contrôle en *fera l'entrée de démarrage par défaut*)  . Cela devrait éviter les erreurs de boot ...


----------



## Matt Jack (26 Octobre 2021)

@sergiodadi Hourra, c'était ça! Il fallait un certain nombre de reboot sur l'EFI de la clé avant que l'install ne soit fonctionelle.
Merci beaucoup. J'ai pu ensuite finir la procédure et relancer OCLP pour pouvoir booter sans la clé.
Et voilà :




Merci encore

[Update] Question subsidiaire : La fenêtre "mise à jour logiciels" me propose un upgrade vers macOS Monterey.




Ca va fonctionner, du coup, ou c'est fake?


----------



## xavax (26 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, quelqu'un a deja reussi a installer macOS 12 sur un  imac 27" late 2013 qui est deja patché avec OCLP
Mon système est branché sur un SSD branché sur le port USB
C'est faisable ou il faut eviter ou attendre une nouvelle mise a jour de OCLP ?


----------



## sergiodadi (26 Octobre 2021)

Matt Jack a dit:


> @sergiodadi Hourra, c'était ça! Il fallait un certain nombre de reboot sur l'EFI de la clé avant que l'install ne soit fonctionelle.
> Merci beaucoup.



Content pour toi.



Matt Jack a dit:


> J'ai pu ensuite finir la procédure et relancer OCLP pour pouvoir booter sans la clé.
> Et voilà :
> 
> Merci encore
> ...



Ce n'est pas un fake, Monterey est sorti hier. Pour les question sur Monterey, utilisez le thread Installation de macOS Monterey sur les Mac incompatibles  , il y a déjà pas mal d'infos et mettez le type de votre (vos) Mac(s) en signature, ça sera plus simple. I



xavax a dit:


> Bonjour, quelqu'un a deja reussi a installer macOS 12 sur un  imac 27" late 2013 qui est deja patché avec OCLP



Pour les question sur Monterey, utilisez le thread Installation de macOS Monterey sur les Mac incompatibles ,  il y a déjà pas mal d'infos, et mettez le type de votre (vos) Mac(s) en signature, ça sera plus simple.


----------



## Lionelr34500 (29 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour et excusez moi de poster ici mais j'ai pas de réponse à une question que je me pose :

J ai un mac pro 5.1 avec une carte graphique compatible Metal AMD Radeon RX 570 8Go. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorsque je veux passer à BigSur avec OCLP j'ai toujours un écran noir au Boot et je ne peux donc jamais sélectionner UEFI car cela n 'apparait pas ç l 'ecran.
Quelqu un aurait eu le meme problème ?

Merci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Octobre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Bonjour et excusez moi de poster ici mais j'ai pas de réponse à une question que je me pose :
> 
> J ai un mac pro 5.1 avec une carte graphique compatible Metal AMD Radeon RX 570 8Go. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi lorsque je veux passer à BigSur avec OCLP j'ai toujours un écran noir au Boot et je ne peux donc jamais sélectionner UEFI car cela n 'apparait pas ç l 'ecran.
> Quelqu un aurait eu le meme problème ?
> ...



Les MacPro, c'est très spécifique, je ne connais pas. Il me semble qu'il y a des posts spécifiques pour les MacPro dans le forum Macg . Sinon, tu peux poster sur le site de référence  MacRumors (en anglais) avec *toutes* les informations de ta configuration.


----------



## augusterre (31 Octobre 2021)

Salut à tous, 
Je viens de récupérer et de démarrer un iMac 21,5 pouces mi-2011, et j'aimerais installer Big Sur dessus (avec évidemment un patch).
Ce n'est pas une bête de concours, mais je compte installer ça sur mon ssd externe provisoirement puis sur un ssd vierge. Il a actuellement un HDD.
Pensez-vous qu'il pourrait tenir le coup ? Je pense l'utiliser comme machine secondaire.
Voici les caractéristiques techniques : 



Cordialement


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Novembre 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je viens de récupérer et de démarrer un iMac 21,5 pouces mi-2011, et j'aimerais installer Big Sur dessus (avec évidemment un patch).
> Ce n'est pas une bête de concours, mais je compte installer ça sur mon ssd externe provisoirement puis sur un ssd vierge. Il a actuellement un HDD.
> Pensez-vous qu'il pourrait tenir le coup ? Je pense l'utiliser comme machine secondaire.
> ...



Le problème est que pour  *Big Sur*, les cartes "non _metal_" ne sont plus supportées. Il est possible d'installer *Big Sur* et même *Monterey* mais c'est quasiment inutilisable, problème de performance / des applications nécessitant une carte _metal_ qui ne fonctionnent pas ou très mal ... J'ai fait un essai récemment sur un iMac 27" mi 2011, il faut 5 à 10 secondes pour mettre une fenêtre en icône  !!!

Tu peux faire un essai pour voir ce que ça donne:

mettre un SSD interne , bien sur, quasi indispensable 
installer *Big Sur *avec Open Core Legacy Patcher, voir le guide d'installation ici
installer les patchs _post_install_ qui permettent d'avoir (un peu de...)  "_graphics acceleration_"

La meilleure solution est de changer la carte graphique   , par contre ce n'est pas simple, matériellement et "logiciellement". Regarde déjà:

lire intégralement  le post numéro 1 de ce thread de référence (le cas échéant avec Google traduction)
lire les posts de ce thread  qui parlent des changements de CG
lire les posts de ce thread qui parlent des patchs pour *Monterey* (c'est le même principe que pour *Big Sur*)


----------



## xavax (1 Novembre 2021)

j’ai un iMac fin 2013 patché avec oclp et bigsur. Je peux toujours faire tourner bootcamp ou ça va poser problème ? 
merci


----------



## sergiodadi (2 Novembre 2021)

xavax a dit:


> j’ai un iMac fin 2013 patché avec oclp et bigsur. Je peux toujours faire tourner bootcamp ou ça va poser problème ?
> merci



Je n'ai jamais utilisé *BootCamp* mais apparement sur MacRumors il y a eu des installations effectuées sans problème. Il semble que tout soit expliqué ici pour installer *BootCamp* avec OCLP


----------



## Leauleau (2 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai finalement franchi le cap et installé 11.6.1 sur mon iMac late 2013 avec bonheur ^^

Je tiens à tous vous remercier, en particulier sergiodadi, pour vos retours d'expériences, liens etc. une mine d'or 

Juste une mini question : j'ai l'habitude depuis longtemps d'utiliser Onyx, quid sur mon système patché?

Merci d'avance et encore !


----------



## sergiodadi (2 Novembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai finalement franchi le cap et installé 11.6.1 sur mon iMac late 2013 avec bonheur ^^





Leauleau a dit:


> Je tiens à tous vous remercier, en particulier sergiodadi, pour vos retours d'expériences, liens etc. une mine d'or





Leauleau a dit:


> Juste une mini question : j'ai l'habitude depuis longtemps d'utiliser Onyx, quid sur mon système patché?



Si tu utilises OCLP SANS patch _post_install_, les fichiers de macOS sont les mêmes que pour une installation officielle , donc je pense qu'Onyx n'aura aucun problème particulier.

Si tu utilises un (vrai) patcher, comme Patcher Sur ou  OCLP AVEC des patchs _post_install , _certains fichiers sont modifiés , il faudrait voir l'avis de l'auteur de @OnyX


----------



## Leauleau (3 Novembre 2021)

Hello sergiodadi ^^ et merci de ta réponse,

Info officielle de Joël (Onyx) : il le déconseille, c'est d'ailleurs précisé dans le mode d'emploi.

Il me dit aussi que certains utilisateurs avaient essayé dans le passé et qu'il n'a pas eu de retours négatifs...

Je testerai peut-être, au pire il suffirait de repatcher et refaire build & install opencore ? ou  recloner avec CCC 6 dans le sens backup --> SSD interne

J'ai vu aussi qlq part sur les forums macrumors des personnes qui l'utilisent apparemment sans pb...

Par le passé, bientôt 13 ans que j'ai switché sur Mac  , si je ne faisais pas régulièrement une "maintenance" avec Onyx, mes machines commençaient à se comporter de façon erratique, et j'étais bien heureux de l'avoir.

Du coup, me demande si, en ne l'utilisant plus du tout, la stabilité de mon système sera pérenne ?

++


----------



## sergiodadi (3 Novembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Hello sergiodadi ^^ et merci de ta réponse,
> 
> Info officielle de Joël (Onyx) : il le déconseille, c'est d'ailleurs précisé dans le mode d'emploi.



Je pense qu'il raison de le déconseiller pour un système _patché_  , c'est ce que l'on appelle un principe de précaution. Après comme je le disais , pour un système utilisant OCLP SANS patch _post_install_ , ça ne devrait pas poser de problème en théorie.



Leauleau a dit:


> Il me dit aussi que certains utilisateurs avaient essayé dans le passé et qu'il n'a pas eu de retours négatifs...



jusqu'au jour où un fichier modifié par le _patch_ sera remplacé par un fichier Apple officiel et qui pourrait donc perturber le système ou des applications, ou pire, empêcher de _rebooter_...



Leauleau a dit:


> Je testerai peut-être, au pire il suffirait de repatcher et refaire build & install opencore ? ou  recloner avec CCC 6 dans le sens backup --> SSD interne
> 
> J'ai vu aussi qlq part sur les forums macrumors des personnes qui l'utilisent apparemment sans pb...
> 
> ...



Si vraiment un Mac devient presque inutilisable ou se comporte de manière erratique , je pense qu'il vaut mieux faire une _clean install _de macOS, réinstaller complètement ses applications et restaurer ses données...

Mon Mac principal (*iMac 27 " mi 2011*) aura 10 ans le mois prochain  (avec quelques _upgrades_ matériel bien sur , mémoire, SSD, CG, carte WIFI/BT) , je fais des _clean install _pour chaque nouvelle version *majeure* de macOS (après avoir testé la nouvelle version majeure sur un autre Mac ou sur un disque externe) et je n'ai jamais eu à utiliser Onyx 

EDIT: et j'attends 1 ou 2 mises à jour, après chaque version majeure ...


----------



## Leauleau (4 Novembre 2021)

Quel plaisir des personnes comme toi ! précis concis instructif pro  

Je vais donc suivre tes précieux conseils, merci beaucoup


----------



## chafpa (4 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a été Prof dans une autre vie !


----------



## Lionelr34500 (6 Novembre 2021)

Enfin !!!

J'ai enfin reussi à mettre BigSur sur mon mac pro 5,1.

Quelques questions svp : 
Il ne reconnait plus ma carte wifi :Airport Extreme Broadcom BCM43xx => comment dois je faire pour corriger cela ?
J'ai installe Bigsur 11,2,3 avec OCLP 1,6 mais quand je clique sur mise à jour, cela me dit que je suis a jour or d'autres version de big sur existent...je pensais que avec oclp les mises à jours se faisaient naturellement.

Voila, merci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## maxou56 (6 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> J'ai installe Bigsur 11,2,3


Bonsoir,
Pourquoi 11.2.3 on est à 11.6.1 ? Et si tu télécharge maintenant BigSur tu auras 11.6 ou 11.6.1.



Lionelr34500 a dit:


> OCLP 1,6


Pourquoi cette version, c’est 0.3.1 actuellement?


Sinon MAJ OTA 11.6.1 faite sur un iMac 27 fin 2012 RAS  (avec OCLP 0.2.4, et iMac configuré en 14.2 au lieu de 13.2)


----------



## Lionelr34500 (7 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pourquoi 11.2.3 on est à 11.6.1 ? Et si tu télécharge maintenant BigSur tu auras 11.6 ou 11.6.1.
> 
> 
> ...


Comment faire la mise a jour en 11,6,1 ? je dois tout refaire avec oclp ?
Merci


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2021)

Si OCLP a été correctement installé, les OTA se font automatiquement ...... c'est du moins mon cas depuis plus de 11 mois.


----------



## Leauleau (7 Novembre 2021)

Hello,

J'essayerais de repatcher avec OCLP 0.3.1, sinon aucune idée, attendons Serge


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2021)

L'état de mon iMac actuellement mis à jour par OTA ..... 27" late 2013 :


----------



## Lionelr34500 (7 Novembre 2021)

Bon j ai recommence avec la dernière version d oclp et la dernière version de Big Sur.
Tout est nickel , wifi compris.
J ai juste un problème : Je veux ne pas avoir a booter de ma clé, j ai donc copié le dossier efi de ma clé vers mon disque ou est installe Big Sur (sur la partition efi), le problème c est que qd je boot j ai un beau sens interdit...

Ce ne doit pas être complique mais j ai du rater un truc..
Merci d avance

Lionel


----------



## maxou56 (7 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> J ai juste un problème : Je veux ne pas avoir a booter de ma clé, j ai donc copié le dossier efi de ma clé vers mon disque ou est installe Big Sur (sur la partition efi), le problème c est que qd je boot j ai un beau sens interdit...


Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut faire, tu dois aussi "Patcher" l'EFI de ton disque de démarrage avec OCLP comme tu l'a fait sur la clé.



chafpa a dit:


> Si OCLP a été correctement installé, les OTA se font automatiquement


Captures d'écran pour illustrer   (sur Mac mini 2012)


----------



## Lionelr34500 (7 Novembre 2021)

Je viens d essayer et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Quand démarre normalement j ai toujours le sens interdit
si je demarre en appuyant sur la touche option j ai maintenant 2 boote fi (la cale usb et le dd) et la ça fonctionne mais je veux que cela démarre directement sur mon disque dur car la je suis avec une vieille carte graphique et si je mets ma rx570 je ne verrai rien au boot et donc cela ne démarrera  pas.

Qd j ai marche avec oclp en version 1,6 avec Big Sur 15,2,3 je n avais eu qu a faire une copine de l efi de ma clé sur l efi du dd et cela fonctaionnait.

Quelque un a une idée svp ?

Merci d avance

Lionel


----------



## sergiodadi (7 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut faire, tu dois aussi "Patcher" l'EFI de ton disque de démarrage avec OCLP comme tu l'a fait sur la clé.
> 
> 
> Captures d'écran pour illustrer   (sur Mac mini 2012)







Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Je viens d essayer et cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
> Quand démarre normalement j ai toujours le sens interdit
> si je demarre en appuyant sur la touche option j ai maintenant 2 boote fi (la cale usb et le dd) et la ça fonctionne mais je veux que cela démarre directement sur mon disque dur car la je suis avec une vieille carte graphique et si je mets ma rx570 je ne verrai rien au boot et donc cela ne démarrera  pas.
> 
> ...



La bonne méthode est de faire ce que @maxou56 a dit, refaire (par précaution) le "*Build Opencore*" et refaire le "*Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive*" en choisissant ton disque (en effet avec la dernière version stable de OCLP, 0.3.1

EDIT: ne pas oublier de redémarrer le Mac tout en maintenant la touche _Option_ pour sélectionner l'entrée de démarrage EFI avec l'icône OpenCore  et surtout *maintenir la touche Contrôle en fera l'entrée de démarrage par défaut.*


----------



## Lionelr34500 (7 Novembre 2021)

Bon tout fonctionne ! Enfin presque...
Un dernier soucis que je ne comprends pas.
J ai la fibre chez moi et sous big sur en ethernet je plafonne a 150Mo/s alors que sous catalina je monte a 900 mo/s

Une deuxième question...Avec APFS , sur mon bureau j ai mon disque système qui est monte et j ai également le même disque avec le nom "DONNEES" derrière. Je sais que c est possible de ne pas le voir monte sur le bureau mais je ne sais plus comment faire...

Qu en pensez vous ?

Merci d avance

Lionel


----------



## maxou56 (7 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> 150Mo/s alors que sous catalina je monte a 900 mo/s


Je suppose que c'est du Gigabit, donc c'est plutôt 150 et 900Mbit/s.  



Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Une deuxième question...Avec APFS , sur mon bureau j ai mon disque système qui est monte et j ai également le même disque avec le nom "DONNEES" derrière.


Ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec l'APFS (qui est présent depuis High Sierra), mais depuis Catalina il y a un Volume pour "Macintosh HD" pour l'OS en lecture Seul (et à partir de BigSur, il n'est pas monté au démarrage, mais c'est un snapshot "jetable" à la place "com.apple.update...") et "Macintosh HD - Données" pour les apps, données, utilisateurs.
Normalement tu ne devrais voir via le Finder ou sur le bureau que "Macintosh HD" (les volumes sont "fusionné").
C'est soit un Bug, soit tu as plusieurs "Macintosh HD Données"?


----------



## Lionelr34500 (8 Novembre 2021)

C'est bizarre je ne l avais pas avec catalina...je vais esayer de creuser

Merci


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Bon tout fonctionne ! Enfin presque...
> Un dernier soucis que je ne comprends pas.
> J ai la fibre chez moi et sous big sur en ethernet je plafonne a 150Mo/s alors que sous catalina je monte a 900 mo/s
> 
> ...



Bizarre... tu as bien fait une "_clean install"_ à partir d'une clef USB  et OCLP ?


----------



## Lionelr34500 (8 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bizarre... tu as bien fait une "_clean install"_ à partir d'une clef USB  et OCLP ?


Oui


----------



## maxou56 (8 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> C'est bizarre je ne l avais pas avec catalina...je vais esayer de creuser


Bonjour,
Dans le terminal tape la commande diskutil list 
Tu devrais avoir:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩ 545.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 757.5 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                623.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩           15.3 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## Lionelr34500 (8 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans le terminal tape la commande diskutil list
> Tu devrais avoir:
> 
> ...


je le ferai ce soir en rentrant chez moi
Merci


----------



## Lionelr34500 (8 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans le terminal tape la commande diskutil list
> Tu devrais avoir:
> 
> ...


Voila ce que j ai et je ne comprends pas pourquoi j ai le volume 500SSD - DONNEES avec 130gb sachant que je n ai rien installe du tout a part Big Sur sur le volume MacOs Bigsur a 15,3 go

Comment supprimer ces 130 gb ?

D autre part mon disk0 il le voit comme un disque interne alors qu avant il le voyait toujours comme un disque externe (c est un nome)

Merci d avance


----------



## maxou56 (8 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Voila ce que j ai et je ne comprends pas pourquoi j ai le volume 500SSD - DONNEES avec 130gb sachant que je n ai rien installe du tout a part Big Sur sur le volume MacOs Bigsur a 15,3 go


Lors de l'installation tu n'as probablement pas formater le disque à la racine "CT500...", mais uniquement "Macintosh HD" ou équivalent, d'ou le 2nd Volume données "500GB Données"


----------



## Lionelr34500 (8 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Lors de l'installation tu n'as probablement pas formater le disque à la racine "CT500...", mais uniquement "Macintosh HD" ou équivalent, d'ou le 2nd Volume données "500GB Données"


Je peux donc supprimer ce volume ?


----------



## maxou56 (8 Novembre 2021)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> Je peux donc supprimer ce volume ?


Pour le fonctionnement de BigSur oui.
Mais il y a 130GB de données, donc à toi te voir si tu peux ou pas le supprimer.


----------



## Lionelr34500 (9 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Pour le fonctionnement de BigSur oui.
> Mais il y a 130GB de données, donc à toi te voir si tu peux ou pas le supprimer.


Une derniere question : Qd je veux faire un clone de big sur avec carbon copy cloner, je n ai pas le bouton "cloner" mais un bouton demarrer et qd je clique dessus, le "clone" se termine au bout de 4 minutes et ne fait que 3go...

Merci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## Leauleau (10 Novembre 2021)

Quelle version de CCC ?

Perso j'ai la 6 et c'est bien 2-3x plus rapide qu'avec les versions précédentes.

Les boutons d'appli peuvent changer d'un OS à un autre.

CCC ne copie que les fichiers modifiés, quelle était ta dernière sauvegarde ??

Sinon j'ai une question :

- Avec 10.14 j'avais une alerte quand les accus de mon clavier & souris arrivaient à 20%
10.15 je ne l'ai pas utilisé assez lgtps, mais avec 11.6.1 je ne vois pas d'alerte alors que le niveau est à 13%.
J'ai affiché le BT dans ma barre de menus, la jauge fonctionne.

Bon détail hein


----------



## chafpa (10 Novembre 2021)

J'ai fais la mise à jour (payante) vers la 6 il y a quelques jours et à la première sauvegarde intégrale (ancienne version comme ils écrivent pour que le clone soit démarrable), j'ai été surpris d'avoir 3 minutes de plus pour 350 Go à sauvegarder sur mon SSD externe.

PS : L'alerte pour batterie à - de 20 % fonctionne pour ma Magic Mouse, le clavier étant un vieux clavier a pavé numérique filaire.


----------



## xavax (10 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, je n'ai pas encore oser passer sur Monterey, mon Mac est deja patché avec OCLP et big sur, ca a un interet de mettre a jour OCLP ?


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Novembre 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je n'ai pas encore oser passer sur Monterey, mon Mac est deja patché avec OCLP et big sur, ca a un interet de mettre a jour OCLP ?



On dit souvent en informatique professionnelle "_If it ain't broke, don't fix it_" , ce qui signifie "si c'est pas cassé, on ne fait rien" . Si tu n'as pas de problème sous Big Sur,  ne touche à rien, la nouvelle version d'OCLP n'apportera rien  

Par contre, le jour où tu voudras essayer Monterey la mise à jour d'OCLP sera indispensable pour certains macs, voir le fil installation-de-macos-monterey-sur-les-mac-incompatibles


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Novembre 2021)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je n'ai pas encore oser passer sur Monterey, mon Mac est deja patché avec OCLP et big sur, ca a un interet de mettre a jour OCLP ?



Au fait, si tu veux, tu peux tester la dernière version stable d'OCLP sans (quasiment) aucun risque:

tu prépares une clef USB d'installation avec la dernière version *STABLE* d'OCLP (actuellement 0.3.1)
tu rebootes en faisant un _reset_ de la NVRAM/PRAM (Command + Option +  P +  R)
tu choisis au _reboot_ l'"*EFI boot*"de la clef USB en maintenant la touche Control (cet EFI devient l'EFI de _boot_ par défaut)
tu testes pendant quelques jours ton Mac en gardant la clef connectée
si tout est ok, tu installes le nouvel EFI sur ton disque interne avec OCLP
tu arrêtes ton mac
tu retires la clef USB
tu rebootes en faisant un _reset_ de la NVRAM/PRAM (Command + Option +  P +  R)
tu choisis au _reboot_ l'"*EFI boot*" du disque interne


----------



## maxou56 (11 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> tu prépares une clef USB d'installation avec la dernière version *STABLE* d'OCLP (actuellement 0.3.1)


Bonjour,
A noter que cette clé n'a pas besoin d'être une clé d'installation de macOS, ça peut être n'importe quelle clé USB ou disque dur (avec le bon formatage).


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A noter que cette clé n'a pas besoin d'être une clé d'installation de macOS, ça peut être n'importe quelle clé USB ou disque dur (avec le bon formatage).



Bien sur   . Je ne l'avais pas précisé pour montrer que @xavax pouvait utiliser la *même procédure *qu'il avait déjà utilisée  et qu'il pourrait donc se lancer dans cette opération.


----------



## wallas (12 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, demain je vais attaquer la mise à jour vers BigSur.
Ma machine étant un iMac 27" de 2011, Processeur I7 3,4Ghz, 16 Go de Ram et une carte NVIDIA K4100 Nikey22
J'aurais donc besoin d'aide quant à la procédure afin de ne pas me planter.
j'ai récupéré l'application OpenCore Patcher ainsi qu'un dossier OpenCore Legacy Patcher.
Os Big Sur est en cours de téléchargement.
Merci


----------



## sergiodadi (12 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, demain je vais attaquer la mise à jour vers BigSur.
> Ma machine étant un iMac 27" de 2011, Processeur I7 3,4Ghz, 16 Go de Ram et une carte NVIDIA K4100 Nikey22
> J'aurais donc besoin d'aide quant à la procédure afin de ne pas me planter.
> j'ai récupéré l'application OpenCore Patcher ainsi qu'un dossier OpenCore Legacy Patcher.
> ...



A l'heure actuelle, sans aucun doute, il faut utiliser OCLP, regarde le post ici , il est assez détaillé .

vérifie que ton iMac est bien identifié sous OCLP
récupère la dernière version stable de OCLP (0.3.1)
à priori, la seule option à modifier (ou à vérifier) est qu'il y a NVIDIA comme type de CG _metal_
quand tout semble OK, tu peux installer OCLP sur ton disque interne et ne plus utiliser la clef USB


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, sans aucun doute, il faut utiliser OCLP, regarde le post ici , il est assez détaillé .
> 
> vérifie que ton iMac est bien identifié sous OCLP
> récupère la dernière version stable de OCLP (0.3.1)
> ...


Je vais donc attaquer la mise à jour BigSur.
j'ai ouvert OCLP, j'ai plusieurs possibilité dans les réglages?


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Je vais donc attaquer la mise à jour BigSur.
> j'ai ouvert OCLP, j'ai plusieurs possibilité dans les réglages?



1) Il faut utiliser la version TUI d'OCLP et non pas GUI (qui a eu des bugs et qui n'offre pas toutes les options)

2) Ensuite:

5.  Patcher Settings
9.  Advanced Settings, for developers only
1.  Set Metal GPU Status:    Currently None
*choisir Nvidia*
1.  Build OpenCore
2.  Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive : ATTENTION ne pas se tromper, choisir la clef USB sur laquelle tu as mis Big Sur avec createinstallmedia


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> 1) Il faut utiliser la version TUI d'OCLP et non pas GUI (qui a eu des bugs et qui n'offre pas toutes les options)
> 
> 2) Ensuite:
> 
> ...


Merci Sergiodadi, je regarde ça de suite.
Ce n'est pas un logiciel, cela se passe en ligne de com?


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Merci Sergiodadi, je regarde ça de suite.
> Ce n'est pas un logiciel, cela se passe en ligne de com?



Non, c'est pas en ligne  de commande, voir ici , il y a des copies d'écran .

EDIT: il y a simplement  un menu mais il n'est pas graphique


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Non, c'est pas en ligne  de commande, voir ici , il y a des copies d'écran .
> 
> EDIT: il y a simplement  un menu mais il n'est pas graphique


J'ai repris depuis le début, la il télécharge Bigsur


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> J'ai repris depuis le début, la il télécharge Bigsur





sergiodadi a dit:


> Non, c'est pas en ligne  de commande, voir ici , il y a des copies d'écran .
> 
> EDIT: il y a simplement  un menu mais il n'est pas graphique


Sergio, j'ai suivi le fil que tu m'as indiqué en lien.
Sur ma clef, OCLP sur la commande  m'a créé une autre partition nommé EFI 206Mo.
Es ce normal?




Voila ce qu'il y a sur ma clé partitionnée par OCLP "OCLP+EFI"




voici les "commandes"


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,


wallas a dit:


> Sergio, j'ai suivi le fil que tu m'as indiqué en lien.
> Sur ma clef, OCLP sur la commande  m'a créé une autre partition nommé EFI 206Mo.
> Es ce normal?
> 
> ...



je crois qu'il manque des étapes... On va reprendre petit à petit:

1) As-tu formatée la clef USB en  format GUID / MacOs étendu ?

2) As-tu bien lancé "*InstallAssistant.pkg*" , cela doit te créer un fichier "*Installer macOS Big Sur*" dans le dossier "*Applications*" ? Attention ne lance pas cette application "Installer macOS Big Sur", tu lances simplement "*InstallAssistant.pkg*"  et tu réponds aux questions; en principe les réponses proposées par défauts sont OK, il doit te demander quel disque choisir, tu choisis ton disque principal. A la fin, vérifie que tu retrouves bien un fichier "Installer macOS Big Sur" dans ton dossier Applications


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> je crois qu'il manque des étapes... On va reprendre petit à petit:
> ...


Bonsoir

Je l'ai formater en GUID à partir de mon macbook pro car sur l'iMac je ne vois pas la racine du disque.
Je ne vois que le nom que je lui ai donné à savoir OCLP.
Ensuite j'ai téléchargé gibMac.
j'ai lancé gibMac afin de télécharger BigSur?


----------



## maxou56 (13 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> car sur l'iMac je ne vois pas la racine du disque.


Bonsoir,
Même en modifiant la présentation pour afficher tous les appareils dans l'utilitaire de disque?


----------



## wallas (13 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Même en modifiant la présentation pour afficher tous les appareils dans l'utilitaire de disque.


oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi?
J'affiche tous les appareils sur utilitaire de disque et la partie racine n'apparaît pas.
je recommence avec une autre clé usb.


----------



## sergiodadi (13 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi?
> J'affiche tous les appareils sur utilitaire de disque et la partie racine n'apparaît pas.
> je recommence avec une autre clé usb.



On va faire une seule étape à la fois avant de passer à la suivante. Oui, essaye avec une autre clef. Il est indispensable que la clef USB fonctionne bien. Elle doit être accessible sans problème par l'iMac.

*Si et seulement si la clef est ok* (formatée sur ton iMac  en GUID MacOS étendu avec comme nom OCLP par exemple ),  essaye:

 Lance "*InstallAssistant.pkg*"  que tu as bien téléchargé dans GibmacOS-master/macOS download/publicrelease/71...macOS Big Sur)
 , cela doit te créer un fichier "*Installer macOS Big Sur*" dans le dossier "*Applications*" ? Attention ne lance pas cette application "Installer macOS Big Sur", tu lances simplement "*InstallAssistant.pkg*" et tu réponds aux questions; en principe les réponses proposées par défauts sont OK, il doit te demander quel disque choisir, tu choisis/confirmes ton disque principal. A la fin, vérifie que tu retrouves bien un fichier "*Installer macOS Big Sur*" dans ton dossier *Applications*

suite demain


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> On va faire une seule étape à la fois avant de passer à la suivante. Oui, essaye avec une autre clef. Il est indispensable que la clef USB fonctionne bien. Elle doit être accessible sans problème par l'iMac.
> 
> *Si et seulement si la clef est ok* (formatée sur ton iMac  en GUID MacOS étendu avec comme nom OCLP par exemple ),  essaye:
> 
> ...


C'est ok pour la clef, elle est formatée en Guid nom OCLP
Pour l'installateur dans application c'est ok.
Top merci


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> C'est ok pour la clef, elle est formatée en Guid nom OCLP
> Pour l'installateur dans application c'est ok.



Parfait, on continue.

La commande  (createinstallmedia ...)  s'est bien terminée sans erreur ?



wallas a dit:


> Top merci
> Voir la pièce jointe 245917



*ATTENTION, il faut être très rigoureux *, tu as récupéré la version *0.0.22* de OCLP, j'indiquais pourtant

récupère la dernière version stable de OCLP (*0.3.1*)
On continue donc l'étape suivante:

tu récupères la dernière version stable TUI  de OCLP (*0.3.1*)
tu vérifies / mets le paramètre pour Nvidia
tu lances "Build OpenCore"
tu fais une copie d'écran du _build_ (en agrandissant la fenêtre *pour voir tout le build*)
tu fais aussi une copie d'écran de la commande en mode terminal :  _diskutil list_

je repasse dans un moment


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> C'est ok pour la clef, elle est formatée en Guid nom OCLP
> Pour l'installateur dans application c'est ok.
> Top merci
> Voir la pièce jointe 245917


Bonjour
Installation de BigSur sur la clef




J'ai télécharger la version OCLP 0.3.1 TUI et GUI
Je viens de créer l'EFI, j'ai repris le fil que tu as fait plus haut sur la page.
Je boot sur l'installation "clef usb"?


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

si vous envisagez de changer de carte graphique sur un* iMac de  Late 2009 à mi 2011 *, pour passer en *Big Sur *, vous avez vu que le coût des CG AMD de type _metal_ a beaucoup augmenté en 2021 (entre 120 € et 200 € suivant la carte ! ) . Quelques "nouvelles" cartes AMD ont été testées sur MacRumors et on les trouve à environ 40 €, port compris. Voir le post ici pour plus d'infos ​


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonjour
> Installation de BigSur sur la clef
> 
> J'ai télécharger la version OCLP 0.3.1 TUI et GUI
> ...



Le mieux est de faire ce que je demandais pour vérification  .... Les 2 copies d'écran ....


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Le mieux est de faire ce que je demandais pour vérification  .... Les 2 copies d'écran ....


Création de L'EFI avec OCLP en suivant le process indiqué.




La partition EFI est apparue sur le bureau et a disparu, lors de mes tests hier elle ne disparaissait pas.




Les différents écrans.








Plus qu'a attendre.


----------



## chafpa (14 Novembre 2021)

Good luck, tu es sur la bonne voie cette fois-çi.


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Good luck, tu es sur la bonne voie cette fois-çi.


merci
La galère et les erreurs permettent d'avancer.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Création de L'EFI avec OCLP.
> Voir la pièce jointe 245935
> 
> La partition EFI est apparue et a disparue.



Tu as lancé "Install OpenCore" ???

Avant, il faut:

tu lances "Build OpenCore"
tu fais une copie d'écran du _build_ (en agrandissant la fenêtre pour voir tout le build)
tu fais aussi une copie d'écran de la commande en mode terminal :  _diskutil list_


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu as lancé "Install OpenCore" ???
> 
> Avant, il faut:
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai installé en suivant le process que tu m'as indiqué.
L'installation de BigSur est en cours, cela fait plusieurs fois qu'il redémarre.
Je note au fur et à mesure le bon process dans le détail au cas ou je doive le refaire.

Ca a planter, je me retrouve avec un rond barré et support.apple.com/mac/startup

Après la tu me parles en Franglais qui ne me parle pas....Build OpenCore "OCLP?", Copie écran build, Copie écran commande mode terminal "diskutil list.
Tu as de l'autre coté de l'écran un mécano plus qu'un technicien...

Pour L'OCLP j'ai suivi tout ce que tu as indiqué au dessus sur le fil.
J'ai donc redémarré sur High Sierra.
Maintenant je n'ai plus accès ni au clavier et souris sans fil, la clef n'est plus visible.
Elle est visible sur mon macbook pro.


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

j'ai suivi le fils après je ne peux plus te mettre l'installation sur la clef puisque non visible sur iMac, alors que visible sur mon macbook pro.


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> j'ai suivi le fils après je ne peux plus te mettre l'installation sur la clef puisque non visible sur iMac, alors que visible sur mon macbook pro.
> Voir la pièce jointe 245955
> Voir la pièce jointe 245957
> Voir la pièce jointe 245959
> ...


ma clef visible sur macbook pro qui n'est plus visible sur iMac?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ma clef est réapparue


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

Sergio, je te remets tout ce que j'ai fais.










La question étant pourquoi cela plante?


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Oui j'ai installé en suivant le process que tu m'as indiqué.
> L'installation de BigSur est en cours, cela fait plusieurs fois qu'il redémarre.
> Je note au fur et à mesure le bon process dans le détail au cas ou je doive le refaire.
> 
> Ca a planter, je me retrouve avec un rond barré et support.apple.com/mac/startup



On va trouver, pas de problème, il faut faire cela par étape.



wallas a dit:


> Après la tu me parles en Franglais qui ne me parle pas....Build OpenCore "OCLP?", Copie écran build, Copie écran commande mode terminal "diskutil list.
> Tu as de l'autre coté de l'écran un mécano plus qu'un technicien...



Aucun problème  si tu ne comprends pas , repose la question , j'expliciterai , chacun a ses connaissances . Tu es un peu impatient , il faut progresser par étape.

Voir la pièce jointe 245981



ça c'est OK, c'est ce que je voulais voir 

Le reste, Build + Install OpenCore , semble OK.

suite:

arrête ton iMac
branche la clef USB
redémarre en faisant un RESET de la PRAM (touches Alt + cmd + P + R) *jusqu'à entendre le "gong"*
tu dois avoir un écran de _boot_ du style:






Tu sélectionnes  *EFI Boot* correspondant à la clef USB *en tenant la touche Control du clavier.*

Ensuite tu dois avoir un écran du type:






Tu relances complètement l'installation en reformatant *complètement* le disque sur lequel tu souhaites  installer *Big Sur .*

Si tout est OK, quand l'installation est terminée, au reboot tu dois voir dans ton menu de boot le nouveau disque et tu peux le sélectionner.

Je dois m'absenter, je reviens en milieu ou fin d'après midi.

Plusieurs personnes dans ce forum ont réussi cette installation , tu seras le prochain


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

Installation terminée.


Encore une petite question, lors du démarrage je vois mon disque dur et son EFI es ce normal?


----------



## chafpa (14 Novembre 2021)

Oui.

Dans mon cas, au démarrage il affiche 2 icônes pendant quelques instants : Macintosh et OpenShell, ensuite il se lance tout seul. 

Si EFI s'affiche, peut-être n'as-tu pas installé le démarrage sur le Mac afin de supprimer la clé USB ?


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Dans mon cas, au démarrage il affiche 2 icônes pendant quelques instants : Macintosh et OpenShell, ensuite il se lance tout seul.
> 
> Si EFI s'affiche, peut-être n'as-tu pas installé le démarrage sur le Mac afin de supprimer la clé USB ?


je lui ai indiqué le démarrage sur mon ssd, ce qu'il fait.
Mais au démarrage j'ai en plus la partition de boot ssd qui apparaît.
Ma clef usb OCLP que j'avais créé pour l'installation est déconnecté de l'iMac.


Dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai cela aussi Bizarre ?


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai cela aussi Bizarre ?


Il n'y a aucune anomalie dans la structure de ton disque dur, c'est maintenant le fonctionnement normal, avec SSD iMac qui contiendra les applications, SSD iMac - Données qui contiendra tes données personnelles et com.apple.os.update qui est un clone créé au démarrage de SSD iMac.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Installation terminée.



Super   



chafpa a dit:


> Si EFI s'affiche,* peut-être n'as-tu pas installé le démarrage sur le Mac *afin de supprimer la clé USB ?



La question de @chafpa  est pertinente


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Super
> 
> 
> 
> La question de @chafpa  est pertinente


Ce que tu appelles démarrage c'est bien dans préférence system/disque de démarrage?
Si c'est ça oui je l'ai fait.
Mais je vois les deux disques rapidement quand il démarrage.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Ce que tu appelles démarrage c'est bien dans préférence system/disque de démarrage?



Non. Il faut refaire dans l'ordre les commandes dans le menu d'OCLP:

"*Build OpenCore*" (exactement comme tu l'as fait, Nvidia, etc.)
"*Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive*" mais là, tu choisis ton disque sur lequel il y a* Big Sur * et pas la clef USB

Si tu ne fais pas cela, au prochain arrêt/reset de la PRAM,  etc... tu ne pourras pas redémarrer dans Big Sur / faire des mises à jour OTA, etc ...


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Non. Il faut refaire dans l'ordre les commandes dans le menu d'OCLP:
> 
> "*Build OpenCore*" (exactement comme tu l'as fait, Nvidia, etc.)
> "*Install OpenCore to USB/internal drive*" mais là, tu choisis ton disque sur lequel il y a* Big Sur * et pas la clef USB
> ...


Je refais ça de suite, un "disque" d'environ 160Mo est apparu et a disparu très vite.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir ce a quoi cela correspondait.


Au redémarrage c'est ce qui apparaît, après il démarrage normalement juste l'EFI qui est visible.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Je refais ça de suite, un "disque" d'environ 160Mo est apparu et a disparu très vite.
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir ce a quoi cela correspondait.
> Voir la pièce jointe 246037
> 
> ...



ça semble OK , pour l'EFI, c'est bien l'icône d'un disque interne. L'icone EFI d'une clef USB n'est pas la même.

Au fait, vérifie bien que dans "_A propos de ce  Mac_", "_rapport Système_", "_carte vidéo_", tu as bien la prise en charge de "_metal_" comme ici:


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> ça semble OK , pour l'EFI, c'est bien l'icône d'un disque interne. L'icone EFI d'une clef USB n'est pas la même.
> 
> Au fait, vérifie bien que dans "_A propos de ce  Mac_", "_rapport Système_", "_carte vidéo_", tu as bien la prise en charge de "_metal_" comme ici:
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 246047


j'ai cela, différent dans la présentation mais écrit métal géré.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> sergiodadi a été Prof dans une autre vie !



S'il est question de cours / exposés / formation / TP , peut-être bien   , mais c'était dans des domaines comme réseau / routage/ serveurs Linux / VMS / DNS / backup / messagerie / sécurité / CPM / assembleur  Z80/ ,  etc...

Ah oui, en ce qui concerne Apple,  j'ai du parler un jour , il y a ... très ... longtemps d'*Eudora sur Mac* , de réseau *Corvus*, de disque *Profile*, etc... seuls les anciens connaissent


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> j'ai cela, différent dans la présentation mais écrit métal géré.
> Voir la pièce jointe 246049



C'est bon


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> S'il est question de cours / exposés / formation / TP , peut-être bien   , mais c'était dans des domaines comme réseau / routage/ serveurs Linux / VMS / DNS / backup / messagerie / sécurité / CPM / assembleur  Z80/ ,  etc...
> 
> Ah oui, en ce qui concerne Apple,  j'ai du parler un jour , il y a ... très ... longtemps d'*Eudora sur Mac* , de réseau *Corvus*, de disque *Profile*, etc... seuls les anciens connaissent


Pour ma part cela me va bien......
On ne peut pas tous être technicien apple. 

J'ai entre autre l'iMac de ma fille, un 24" de 2008 que peut on faire professeur? 

Merci sergio.


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Pour ma part cela me va bien......
> On ne peut pas tous être technicien apple.
> 
> J'ai entre autre l'iMac de ma fille, un 24" de 2008 que peut on faire professeur?
> ...



Il est en partie supporté  par OCLP ...


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Il est en partie supporté  par OCLP ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 246065


quelle utilité, possibilité ?
24"/3,06 Ghz/6Go/Nvidia GForce 8800GS 512 Mo Early,2008
1To disque dur
OS X El Capitan


----------



## maxou56 (14 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> quelle utilité, possibilité ?


Bonsoir,
C'est possible, mais "metal" sera émulé, avec quelques artefacts, bugs.
De plus les core 2 duo, c'est pas trés puissant (par exemple juste le moniteur d'activé c'est 15-20% d'un Thread, soit 10% du CPU ).
Et comme Mac OS est patché, pas de MAJ OTA (on peut passer par les préférences système, mais ça télécharge tout l'OS à chaque MAJ env 11-12GB)

L'utilité? Pour l'exploit 
Sinon pour de la bureautique, surf, ça doit faire le job, attention pour le surf aux vidéos, qui seront pour la plupart décoder par le CPU (il n'y a pas de transcodage matériel avec les Core 2 duo). Une vidéo 1080p de YouTube, c'est presque 100% soit 50% du CPU

Sur la capture (faite avec un MBP 15" 2009) j'ai juste safari avec une video YouTube 1080p et le moniteur d'activité (1 ou 2 utilitaires et le contrôle de l'écran à distance):


----------



## wallas (14 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est possible, mais "metal" sera émulé, avec quelques artefacts, bugs.
> De plus les core 2 duo, c'est pas trés puissant (par exemple juste le moniteur d'activé c'est 15-20% d'un Thread, soit 10% du CPU ).
> Et comme Mac OS est patché, pas de MAJ OTA (on peut passer par les préférences système, mais ça télécharge tout l'OS à chaque MAJ env 11-12GB)
> ...


là, tu me parles technicien apple, émulé, artefacts, mise à jour OTA, transcodage matériel....
Je démonte et remonte sans problème.....
Pour le reste un peu plus compliqué


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> L'utilité? Pour l'exploit



Ben oui, l'exploit, le fun    . Il existerait d'autres raisons, vraiment,  ?????


----------



## globetribe (21 Novembre 2021)

@sergiodadi rien à voir avec le Schmilblick, as tu déjà utiliser le recovery CD OCLP ? histoire de pas à avoir à tout démonter pour débrancher le SSD interne si jamais le boot n'est plus fonctionnel ... preneur de tes retours

ps: la M5100 est en cours de livraison


----------



## sergiodadi (21 Novembre 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi rien à voir avec le Schmilblick, as tu déjà utiliser le recovery CD OCLP ?



Oui je l'ai  essayé et j'ai bien le menu du "_boot picker_" , tu n'as pas lu mon post sur l'EFI sur CD, voir ici . Ce n'est plus la peine de démonter si ça boote plus  . J'ai booté sur une clef USB  ensuite pour vérifier et c'est OK.



globetribe a dit:


> ps: la M5100 est en cours de livraison


----------



## Lionelr34500 (21 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai tout réinstallé mon MacPro 5,1 avec OCLP et big sur.
Tout fonctionne nickel sauf un point : Mon ordi a du mal a sortir de la mise en veille et se fige régulièrement. Il fait la meme chose qd je lance un benchmark par exemple.
Je suis oblige de l éteindre au bouton pour le redemmarre.

Est ce que quelqu un a deja eu ce genre de probleme ?

Je precise que j avais avant installe big sur avec OCLP sur un ssd interne et pas de probleme comme cela.
La je l ai installe sur un NVME

Merci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## Lionelr34500 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Etant donne que mon mac se fige, j'ai voulu tout reinstalle mais mon Mac ne bott plus sur mac cle !

Quelqu un saurait il pourquoi ?

Merci

Lionel


----------



## wallas (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, une question sur mon iMac je compte passer à 32 Gb de Ram.
Quelqu'un a testé la marque HRUIYL?
4 X 8 Gb 1333 MHZ en DDR3, 33 Euros la barette. 
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Quelqu'un a testé la marque HRUIYL?


Les Mac sont assez sensibles à la qualité de la RAM.
Néanmoins, que risques tu à tester cette marque, hormis des KP ? Si c'est le cas, tu renvoies les barrettes.


----------



## wallas (25 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les Mac sont assez sensibles à la qualité de la RAM.
> Néanmoins, que risques tu à tester cette marque, hormis des KP ? Si c'est le cas, tu renvoies les barrettes.


C'est du chinois "basic" alors, mais de nos jours tout est chinois!!!!
J'ai donc pris du Timetec Hynix for mac qui à l'air d'être bien niveau qualité/prix


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> J'ai donc pris du Timetec Hynix for mac qui à l'air d'être bien niveau qualité/prix


OK.

Normalement on sait très vite si la machine supporte mal la RAM, soit elle part en vrille (KP), soit on a les 3 bips au démarrage.


----------



## globetribe (27 Novembre 2021)

@sergiodadi je viens de graver le CD et d'essayer la procédure de recovery... deux trois petites questions pour toi

Quand j'insère le disque dans le lecteur (après gravure bien sur) j'ai un message qui me dit "Le disque que vous avez connecté n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".  est ce normal ? Tu as bien ça également ?

Pour le moment je n'ai pas fait le pram reset (j'ai réutilisé ma clé de boot OCLP donc il faudrait que j'en refasse une autre préalablement) mais j'ai fait la procédure sur deux iMac.
 -Sur le premier, patch avec OCLP, au bout d'un bon moment (5 min) le boot picker OCLP s'affiche puis BS se lance automatiquement.
- Sur le second, iMac d'origine non patch avec HS, après un temps assez similaire l'OS se lance tout seul.

Est le comportement attendu ?

ah oui j'ai paumé ma clé USB 32gb. As ton avis, est-ce possible de faire l'install en utilisant une clé SD monté sur un adaptateur USB ?


----------



## sergiodadi (28 Novembre 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi je viens de graver le CD et d'essayer la procédure de recovery... deux trois petites questions pour toi
> 
> Quand j'insère le disque dans le lecteur (après gravure bien sur) j'ai un message qui me dit "Le disque que vous avez connecté n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".  est ce normal ? Tu as bien ça également ?



Oui, j'ai fait plusieurs CD et ils sont tous illisibles (en tout cas sous *Big Sur *et *Monterey*).



globetribe a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai pas fait le pram reset (j'ai réutilisé ma clé de boot OCLP donc il faudrait que j'en refasse une autre préalablement) mais j'ai fait la procédure sur deux iMac.
> -Sur le premier, patch avec OCLP, au bout d'un bon moment (5 min) le boot picker OCLP s'affiche puis BS se lance automatiquement.



5 minutes , si c'est à partir d'un OCLP sur clef USB, ça me semble beaucoup ! Je dois m'absenter maintenant, je te dirai demain combien de temps exactement  prend le boot sur ma clef USB avec OCLP  pour avoir le _boot picker _OCLP (pour mon Imac 27 mi 2011).



globetribe a dit:


> - Sur le second, iMac d'origine non patch avec HS, après un temps assez similaire l'OS se lance tout seul.
> 
> Est le comportement attendu ?



Si HS a été installé avec une _clean install_, 5 minutes, même avec le disque d'origine (non SSD), ça me paraît aussi un peu  beaucoup (ou alors je n'ai pas compris la question) .



globetribe a dit:


> ah oui j'ai paumé ma clé USB 32gb. As ton avis, est-ce possible de faire l'install en utilisant une clé SD monté sur un adaptateur USB ?



Je dirais que ça dépend des adaptateurs, avec un "bon" adaptateur qui respecte tous les standards, je pense que ça doit être OK.  Pourquoi tu n'utilises pas le lecteur de carte SD. J'avais fait mes premiers essais (avec Catalina loader) en bootant sur une carte SD avec le lecteur de carte d'origine et ça fonctionnait sans problème 

Suite demain pour moi


----------



## sergiodadi (29 Novembre 2021)

globetribe a dit:


> @sergiodadi je viens de graver le CD et d'essayer la procédure de recovery... deux trois petites questions pour toi
> 
> Quand j'insère le disque dans le lecteur (après gravure bien sur) j'ai un message qui me dit "Le disque que vous avez connecté n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".  est ce normal ? Tu as bien ça également ?
> 
> ...



Sur mon* iMac 27" mi 2011 i7 32 Go SSD interne*, j'ai le _boot picker_ d'OCLP au bout de *19 secondes* à partir d'un _cold boot   , _OCLP étant encore sur une clef USB et en mode _verbose_


----------



## Leauleau (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier, j'ai une pastille "1" m'indiquant une màj sur l'icône des préférences système.

Hors je suis sous 11.6.1 sur mon iMac 14.2 late 2013, et quand je vais dans "mise à jour de logiciels" je n'ai rien, hormis la mise à niveau vers macOS 12.

C'est juste un rappel commercial pour passer à Monterey ? ou y a-t-il un 11.6.2 ? je n'ai rien trouvé...

Merci d'avance et bonne journée ^^


----------



## chafpa (1 Décembre 2021)

Monterey et rien d'autre. BS, c'est fini. 

PS : Bizarre, rien ne m'est proposé et j'ai le même iMac


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,



Leauleau a dit:


> Hors je suis sous 11.6.1 sur mon iMac 14.2 late 2013, et quand je vais dans "mise à jour de logiciels" je n'ai rien, hormis la mise à niveau vers macOS 12.


Ta machine est limitée de base à Catalina.
Comment es tu passé sous Big Sur, avec un patch ?


----------



## sergiodadi (1 Décembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis hier, j'ai une pastille "1" m'indiquant une màj sur l'icône des préférences système.
> 
> ...



Il y a une beta en cours de 11.6.2 mais on ne la trouve pas (encore) sur le canal développeur de gibMacOS-master :

"Apple is seeding (has been seeding) *Big Sur 11.6.2 RC2 build 306*, since 16 November, just noticed it today."


----------



## Leauleau (1 Décembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Ta machine est limitée de base à Catalina.
> Comment es tu passé sous Big Sur, avec un patch ?


Oui je sais, vive OCLP 







Merci Sergiodadi on verra bien, de toute je suis enchanté de ma machine en 11.6.1 donc voilà ^^


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> PS : Bizarre, rien ne m'est proposé et j'ai le même iMac


Normal. Tu as l'explication ci dessus.


----------



## wallas (10 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir, je me monte un deuxième iMac 2011 27" même config avec carte K4100M 4Go pour y mettre Monterey en ssd Externe
J'ai un soucis, es ce que cela parle à l'un d'entre vous?
Je viens de monter carte graphique et nouveau processeur i7 3,4 Ghz, quand j'essaie de le démarrer il ne démarre pas, quand je retire la dalle il démarre?
D'origine, il était en i5 2,7 et carte HD 69.. 500Mo


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me monte un deuxième iMac 2011 27" même config avec carte K4100M 4Go pour y mettre Monterey en ssd Externe
> J'ai un soucis, es ce que cela parle à l'un d'entre vous?
> Je viens de monter carte graphique et nouveau processeur i7 3,4 Ghz, quand j'essaie de le démarrer il ne démarre pas, quand je retire la dalle il démarre?
> D'origine, il était en i5 2,7 et carte HD 69.. 500Mo



Il y a 4  LED sur la carte mère. Quelles sont les LED allumées lorsque l'écran est enlevé ?

Voir la description des états des LED  ici (en anglais).


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour sergio, j'ai la 1 Led à gauche lorsqu'il est branché secteur.
Quand je l'allume sans l'écran j'ai 3 Leds.
Avec l'écran il ne s'allume pas.
les ventilos tournent à plein régime
Le vendeur me dit d'essayer la carte sans le radiateur.


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

La nappe de la dalle à l'air abimé?


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonjour sergio, j'ai la 1 Led à gauche lorsqu'il est branché secteur.
> Quand je l'allume sans l'écran j'ai 3 Leds.



C'est donc OK , du moins sans l'écran.



wallas a dit:


> wallas a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, je me monte un deuxième iMac 2011 27" même config avec carte K4100M 4Go pour y mettre Monterey en ssd Externe



Avant le changement de la CG et du processeur, il fonctionnait sans problème, tu l'avais testé ?



wallas a dit:


> Le vendeur me dit d'essayer la carte sans le radiateur.



Hum ...même s'il y a des protections pour la CG, personnellement je ne le ferais pas ...



wallas a dit:


> La nappe de la dalle à l'air abimé?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 248821



A priori, je dirais que c'est soit l'alimentation, soit l'écran. On ne voit pas trop sur la photo...


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour sergio, oui je l'ai allumé quand je l'ai reçu.
Il fonctionnait correctement.
Avant de le démonter, je l'ai utilisé et fait chauffer pour voir son comportement.
Rien a signaler.....
j'y ai changé le processeur et la carte graphique même modele que l'autre la K4100M 4 Go.
je t'ai fais des photos plus nettes


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonjour sergio, oui je l'ai allumé quand je l'ai reçu.
> Il fonctionnait correctement.
> Avant de le démonter, je l'ai utilisé et fait chauffer pour voir son comportement.
> Rien a signaler.....
> ...



En effet ça me semble pas très beau ... Si la partie femelle du connecteur n'est pas abimée, tu peux essayer de connecter l'écran de ton autre Imac, tu seras fixé si le problème vient de l'écran.


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En effet ça me semble pas très beau ... Si la partie femelle du connecteur n'est pas abimée, tu peux essayer de connecter l'écran de ton autre Imac, tu seras fixé si le problème vient de l'écran.


j'ai interverti effectivement la connectique, entre carte mère et dalle, testé sur mes deux dalles.
j'ai testé la dalle sur mon autre iMac, la dalle fonctionne.
Ça n'est pas clair, le pourquoi il ne s'allume pas avec la dalle en place.


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> wallas a dit:
> 
> 
> > j'ai interverti effectivement la connectique, entre carte mère et dalle, testé sur mes deux dalles.
> > j'ai testé la dalle sur mon autre iMac, la dalle fonctionne.



et la dalle de ton autre Mac sur celui qui pose des problèmes ? 

si ça fonctionne: c'est bizarre
si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est peut-être l'alimentation



wallas a dit:


> wallas a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ça n'est pas clair, le pourquoi il ne s'allume pas avec la dalle en place.



Une alimentation "usée" et un peu faible ?


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> et la dalle de ton autre Mac sur celui qui pose des problèmes ?
> 
> si ça fonctionne: c'est bizarre
> si ça ne fonctionne pas, c'est peut-être l'alimentation
> ...


Oui les deux dalles fonctionnent, tu penses que l'alimentation est fatiguée?
Puisqu'elle alimente le Mac sans la dalle et n'arrive pas à alimenter avec la dalle.
J'ai effectivement quelque marque de chauffe sur l'alim.
J'ai des marques de blanche sur le circuit imprimé et le circuit donne l'impression d'avoir chauffé.
Je vais voir ça!
De l'autre coté pas de marque de chauffe niveau composant.


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> tu penses que l'alimentation est fatiguée?
> Puisqu'elle alimente le Mac sans la dalle et n'arrive pas à alimenter avec la dalle.



Pour que ce soir clair, est-ce que ton nouveau iMac démarre avec la dalle de ton ancien iMac ?

Tu peux aussi essayer l'alimentation de ton ancien iMac sur le nouveau, tu verras à ce moment là si c'est l'alimentation qui a un problème .


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Pour que ce soir clair, est-ce que ton nouveau iMac démarre avec la dalle de ton ancien iMac ?
> 
> Tu peux aussi essayer l'alimentation de ton ancien iMac sur le nouveau, tu verras à ce moment là si c'est l'alimentation qui a un problème .


Non la dalle de l'ancien ne démarre pas sur le nouveau même symptôme mais la dalle du nouveau fonctionne sur l'ancien, après j'ai rajouté sur le nouveau 2 Téra ssd et 1 Téra hdd.
La je vais limité les échanges de dalles cause à la nappe pour ne pas qu'elle lâche.
Donc oui il se pourrait de l'alim soit trop faible.
Je vais voir pour en trouver une.


----------



## sergiodadi (11 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Non la dalle de l'ancien ne démarre pas sur le nouveau même symptôme mais la dalle du nouveau fonctionne sur l'ancien



OK, alors l'alimentation devient de plus en plus suspecte , en effet !



wallas a dit:


> , après j'ai rajouté sur le nouveau 2 Téra ssd et 1 Téra hdd.
> La je vais limité les échanges de dalles cause à la nappe pour ne pas qu'elle sache.
> Donc oui il se pourrait de l'alim soit trop faible.
> Je vais voir pour en trouver une.



On en trouve régulièrement sur Ebay, le Bon Coin ou AliExpress pas très chère


----------



## wallas (11 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> OK, alors l'alimentation devient de plus en plus suspecte , en effet !
> 
> 
> 
> On en trouve régulièrement sur Ebay, le Bon Coin ou AliExpress pas très chère


Oui j'ai regardé.
Merci


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Décembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis hier, j'ai une pastille "1" m'indiquant une màj sur l'icône des préférences système.
> 
> ...



La version *Big Sur 11.6.2* est disponible depuis quelques heures, voir ici la liste des problèmes de sécurité corrigés


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

une nouvelle version d'OCLP est sortie, voir ici .


----------



## Leauleau (14 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> La version *Big Sur 11.6.2* est disponible depuis quelques heures, voir ici la liste des problèmes de sécurité corrigés



Hello,

Oui je viens de voir la notification ^^

On est bien d'accord que l'on peut faire cette màj sans upgrader OCLP ? je suis sous 0.3.1

En tout cas, quand j'avais fait mon install de macOS 11, j'avais trouvé je crois 11.5, et avais fait les màj --> 11.6.1 comme sur un Mac éligible sans trop réfléchir, et tout s'était bien passé.

Merci 

++


----------



## sergiodadi (14 Décembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Oui je viens de voir la notification ^^
> 
> On est bien d'accord que l'on peut faire cette màj sans upgrader OCLP ? je suis sous 0.3.1



Oui. D'ailleurs, je conseillerais plutôt  de rester en OCLP 0.3.1 pour Big Sur. Les nouveautés de la version 0.3.2 concernent quasiment uniquement Monterey.


----------



## Leauleau (14 Décembre 2021)

Merci l'ami !


----------



## wallas (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai réglé le problème de l'alimentation. J'ai donc installé macOS BigSur en SSD interne cela fonctionne nickel.
Je suis en train de m'installer un SSD en usb MacOS Monterey sur ma 1ère machine.

Et la petit bémol sur BigSur dès que la bête se met en veille 2 ème machine, plus moyen de sortir de veille.
Obligé de redémarrer avec le bouton marche arrêt.
1ère fois j'ai le droit à 3 Bips - 3 Bips - 3 Bips.....
2 ème fois il démarre normalement.

Au démarrage j'ai cela qui s'affiche?


----------



## maxou56 (15 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> 1ère fois j'ai le droit à 3 Bips - 3 Bips - 3 Bips.....


Bonjour,
Des Bips (DONG) ça signifie plutôt un problème de RAM.


----------



## wallas (15 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Des Bips (DONG) ça signifie plutôt un problème de RAM.


La ram est neuve en Timetec 16 Gb "2X8" sur celui qui pose problème et sur le 1er j'ai 32 Gb "4x8"
Le soucis c'est qu'il ne veut plus sortir de veille.
quand je le redémarre la 1ère fois il bip....
la 2 ème fois normalement sur le ssd 2Tera


----------



## sergiodadi (15 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> La ram est neuve en Timetec



Elle est neuve mais il y a peut-être un problème de connecteur ou elle est peut-être mal connectée ...



> j'ai le droit à 3 Bips - 3 Bips - 3 Bips.....



Espacés de 5 secondes ?

Comme dit @maxou56 , c'est clair:

Extrait du site Apple:
"*Trois sons, répétés à intervalles de **cinq secondes* *: La mémoire de votre Mac n’a pas satisfait au contrôle de l’intégrité. Si vous avez ajouté ou remplacé la mémoire, assurez-vous qu’elle est correctement installée.*"


----------



## wallas (15 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Elle est neuve mais il y a peut-être un problème de connecteur ou elle est peut-être mal connectée ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je dirai 3 peut être.
J'ai interverti avec l'autre, les 2 Fonctionnent et sur internet j'ai lu
que cela peut venir d'un problème de sorti de veille. SMC
Préférence system/Economiseur d'énergie/décocher Réactiver lors des accès réseaux.
Je l'ai mis en veille et il est sorti sans problème.
La cela fonctionne.

Tu as au dessus le message à l'ouverture suite au problème.
 elle est bien visible et listée 4X4 dans le message d'erreur, et non comme indiqué au dessus "je me suis planté en écrivant"




Je n'y comprends rien.....

Donc tout fonctionne maintenant


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Décembre 2021)

Leauleau a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Oui je viens de voir la notification ^^
> 
> ...



Je viens de faire la mise à jour de* Big Sur 11.6.1* vers *Big Sur 11.6.2* sur mon *iMac 27" mi 2011 *avec OCLP +  carte graphique  AMD WX4130 sans aucun problème


----------



## chafpa (17 Décembre 2021)

No souci pour moi, je l'ai fait hier.


----------



## Leauleau (18 Décembre 2021)

itou ^^


----------



## wallas (19 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai installé Monterey en usb sur un disque dur ssd.
Je le trouve très lent?
Il me reste une ancienne barrette SSD Owc Aurora 1 Tera de mon MacBook Pro de 2015.
Je sais quelle ne sont pas lu en externe sur leur boitier fourni, le boitier sert à l'utilisation de la barrette origine apple.
Es ce qu'une solution trainerait sur le forum pour permettre l'utilisation de la barrette owc avec son boitier?
Quelqu'un connait il le sujet.
merci


----------



## maxou56 (19 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> *Big Sur 11.6.1* vers *Big Sur 11.6.2*


Bonjour,
Idem sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 et sur un Mac mini i7 2012.


----------



## sergiodadi (20 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé Monterey en usb sur un disque dur ssd.
> Je le trouve très lent?



Oui, c'est de l'USB 2, c'est normal...

Plusieurs pistes:

mettre en interne le disque SSD mais j'imagine que si tu ne l'as pas fait, c'est qu'il y a une raison ?  
il existe des docks, j'ai par exemple:

un dock *Belkin *Thunderbolt 2 avec de l'USB 3, voir la description ici
un dock *OWC* Thunderbolt 2 avec des slots pour des disques, voir la description ici

On les trouve de temps en temps en occasion sur les sites "classiques" (LBC, Ebay, etc...). Ces docks me servent pour des tests, des sauvegardes, etc...


----------



## PHILBX (22 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour






SVP  Suis devenu un boulet, je n'arrive meme pas a télécharger  OCLP

Une âme charitable peut elle m'expliquer comment faire, et si en plus il y avait un Tuto 

Merci


----------



## chafpa (22 Décembre 2021)

La dernière version est celle-là :

- https://github.com/dortania/OpenCor...s/download/0.3.3/OpenCore-Patcher-TUI.app.zip

Le mode d'emploi est là :

- https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/START.html

A traduire éventuellement par Google.


----------



## PHILBX (22 Décembre 2021)

Merci


----------



## philk34 (24 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai passé mon vénérable MacPro 3.1 de 2008 (un tank  updater en tout SSD et Nvidia GTX 680 compatible metal) de High Sierra -> Mojave -> Catalina sans pbs mais là je bloque sur Big Sur.
J'utilise le schéma OCLP 0.2.4 avec ce tuto mais ça bloque à 13 minutes de la fin de l'installation et reboot sur la fenêtre de "récupération de l'installateur BigSur". 
J'ai téléchargé la version terminal (TUI) de OCLP (activer le mode verbose et le mode duo du SIP (enable both) et laissé le AMFI sur "false" ayant une carte compatible métal). 
Bref je ne vois pas où ça bloque ? SI quelqu'un à réussi sur un MP 3.1 merci de préciser le déroulé  utilisé pour que tout fonctionne.
Apparement BigSur peut aussi s'installer sur un Macmini 2012 I7… Tout fonctionne wifi, veille etc…
Merci pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## maxou56 (24 Décembre 2021)

philk34 a dit:


> Apparement BigSur peut aussi s'installer sur un Macmini 2012 I7… Tout fonctionne wifi, veille etc…


Bonjour,
Oui avec BigSur il n’y a pas à patcher macOS, juste l’EFI donc tout fonctionne (par défaut le SIP est désactivé, mais on peut le réactiver, désactiver l'option dans Opencore).


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> (par défaut le SIP est désactivé, mais on peut le réactiver).


Bonjour,
Oups tu tombes à pic : Voilà, je viens d'installer Mojave (avec Dosdude) sur mon MBP 13 (7,1) Mi-2010 qui me sert de dépannage mais
le SIP est évidemment désactivé, mais quand je veux démarrer en Recovery pour le réactiver j'ai le panneau "sens interdit".
En fait je n'ai plus accès au Recovery.
Sais-tu comment débloquer ça ?
Merci.


----------



## maxou56 (24 Décembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> je viens d'installer Mojave (avec Dosdude)
> En fait je n'ai plus accès au Recovery.
> Sais-tu comment débloquer ça ?


Non désolé, j'ai utilisé le patch mais c'était il y a longtemps pour Sierra et HighSierra sur un MBP 15" 2009.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Décembre 2021)

Bon, merci quand même de m'avoir répondu


----------



## wallas (25 Décembre 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Oui, c'est de l'USB 2, c'est normal...
> 
> Plusieurs pistes:
> 
> ...


Merci sergio, mais il me semble que ces barrettes ne fonctionnent qu'en interne pour le MacBook Pro d'après ce que j'en ai lu.
C'est sur ces infos où je pêche, savoir si c'est bien ça.
J'avais acheté ça chez macway Lyon et ils m'ont dit qu'il n'existe aucun moyen de l'utiliser autrement.
Après es ce qu'ils ont les bonnes infos?


----------



## maxou56 (25 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Je sais quelle ne sont pas lu en externe sur leur boitier fourni, le boitier sert à l'utilisation de la barrette origine apple.


Bonsoir,
C'est marqué explicitement? Sinon je ne vois pas trop pourquoi cela serait incompatible.
C'est du Pcie dans les 2 cas.
Le boitier est Thunderbolt ou USB?
La seul éventuelle différence c'est que le SSD apple est AHCI et le OWC est soit AHCI ou NVMe, c'est visible dans information système, si le SSD est visible dans SATA, il est PCIe AHCI et si il est visible dans NVMe il est PCIe NVme.

Edit: effectivement c'est indiqué incompatible avec le SSD OWC (donc probablement la différence AHCI et NVMe).


> The OWC Envoy Pro enclosure is specifically designed for use ONLY with the factory SSD installed in select Apple Macintosh computers. Do NOT attempt to install or use OWC Aura N, Aura Pro X2, Aura Pro X, or Aura SSDs in the Envoy Pro as you may damage the OWC drive, the enclosure, or both, and such damage is not covered under warranty.








						OWC 1.0TB Aura N2 SSD Complete Upgrade Solution for... at MacSales.com
					

S4DAB4MB10K 1.0TB OWC Aura N2 SSD Complete Upgrade Solution for Select 2013 & Later Macs. With tools & OWC Envoy Pro Enclosure for MacBook Air (Mid 2013 - 2017), MacBook Pro (Retina, Late 2013 - Mid 2015)




					eshop.macsales.com
				






wallas a dit:


> Es ce qu'une solution trainerait sur le forum pour permettre l'utilisation de la barrette owc avec son boitier?


Avec son boitier non d'après OWC.
Mais théoriquement ça doit être possible avec un adaptateur M.2 (PCIe)  > connecteur propriétaire apple (l'inverse de celui nécessaire pour mettre un SSD Standard dans le MBP) et un un boitier USB ou Thunderbolt > M.2 (Pcie NVMe)


----------



## wallas (25 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'est marqué explicitement? Sinon je ne vois pas trop pourquoi cela serait incompatible.
> C'est du Pcie dans les 2 cas.
> Le boitier est Thunderbolt ou USB?
> ...


C'est ce model, le soucis c'est qu'il m'avait expliqué qu'il était impossible de les mettre dans un boitier?


			https://www.amazon.fr/OWC-OWCS3DAPT4MB10-Upgrade-Seulement-Ultérieurs/dp/B07QDPD1XY


----------



## maxou56 (25 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> le soucis c'est qu'il m'avait expliqué qu'il était impossible de les mettre dans un boitier?


J'ai édité le message entre temps, désolé.


----------



## sergiodadi (25 Décembre 2021)

wallas a dit:


> Merci sergio, mais il me semble que ces barrettes ne fonctionnent qu'en interne pour le MacBook Pro d'après ce que j'en ai lu.



Oups, j’ai lu trop vite, je pensais que c’était un SSD « standard » , désolé


----------



## sergiodadi (31 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

si vous avez changé la carte graphique  de votre iMac 2009 - 2011 par une carte AMD pour avoir une carte compatible  _metal _ pour pouvoir installer *Big Sur* (et Monterey) , un  des inconvénients est que le _boot picker _d'origine ne fonctionne plus , il est remplacé par le _boot picker_ d'OCLP.

Sur Macrumors,  vinaypundith   vient d'arriver pour la première fois à avoir le (vrai) _boot picker_ sur l'écran d'un iMac 2009 

Il y a pas mal de modification hardware à faire ... Un simple exemple, il faut dessouder la REPROM de l'Imac pour reprogrammer un nouveau firmware et la ressouder ensuite 

Le post est celui-ci  , il décrit complètement la méthode.

Le forumeur  Internetzel (c'est une des rares personnes qui modifie les vBIOS des cartes graphiques ) pense qu'il peut mettre les 2 modules EFI nécessaires dans le vBIOS de la CG et à ce moment là, le firmware du Mac n'est plus à modifier  , ce qui simplifie quand même beaucoup la  procédure , même s'il reste encore des modifications hardware à faire:

"_I've got to add that it's no longer necessary to do the bootrom firmware mod, if you can live without graphics acceleration in Windows. I found a (yet unpublished) way to add those two EFI modules to the VBIOS itself.
In case there's actual interest in such VBIOSes for the Polaris GPUs (Baffin and Ellesmere) I can publish them."_

Jetez un coup d'oeil sur le post ici (c'est en anglais).


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2022)

Une mise à jour 11.6.3 est apparue ce matin. Je suis en train de l'installer par OTA.


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2022)

C'est une bêta et comme je suis désinscrit du programme = Echec !


----------



## philk34 (4 Janvier 2022)

Re 
Des gens qui ont réussi à upgrader un MP 2008 (3.1) vers BigSur sans problèmes ?


----------



## Lagdaril (6 Janvier 2022)

Oups ! Je vois que j'aurais dû poster cela sur une autre discussion, plus récente.
Néanmoins, je suis passé par l'étape Big Sur qui fonctionne également

J'ai installé Monterey 12.1 sans problème grâce à OpenCore (version 0.7.6) sur un Mac Pro 5.1 de 2009.
Cela fonctionne sans problème, toutes mes données et mes applications sont là, il n'y a que la WiFi que j'ai perdue.
Il boote directement sur la partition EFI.
Pourquoi ai-je fait cela ? Simplement parce que j'ai payé la mise à jour du correcteur Antidote qui a refusé de s'installer sur Catalina (patch Dosdune). Depuis, j'ai pu l'utiliser avec Monterey.
J'ai sorti mon SSD Monterey et l'ai branché en USB sur un iMac mi-2010 bloqué sur High Sierra et là encore, pas de problème


----------



## philk34 (18 Janvier 2022)

Bon…
J'ai réussi à passé mon vieux CMP 3.1 directement sur Monterey avec OCLP 0.3.3 assez facilement en fait et c'est fluide avec un bon SSD et une carte vidéo compatible métal (les deux seules modifications effectuées) … le wifi marche aussi avec la carte d'origine


----------



## Socrate1 (27 Janvier 2022)

Pareil ici avec un MP 5.1 mais avec Big Sur. Ça n'a pas été si évident, mais on a fini par y arriver. Depuis ce matin, je réinstalle et reconfigure tout ça. A part une ou deux surprises très désagréables tout s'est bien passé.

Parmi les surprises désagréables, mon écran principal apparait avec des couleurs flashy qui le rendent inutilisable pour un travail graphique, ou même quasi inutilisable tout court. Le rouge apparait orange fluo, et le orange du forum ferait passer les oranges fluos des surfeurs pour une couleur terne et dépressive :-/. En attendant de pouvoir passer la sonde, j'ai essayé tous les Profils d'affichage, mais aucun n'a vraiment fait d'étincelles jusqu'à présent ^^. Il va falloir que je me résolve à perdre 2 ou 3/10° à chaque œil d'ici lundi je suppose. J'en avais profité pour changer de CG pour une AMD RX580, mais c'est un écran HDR, alors Big Sur a peut-être aussi de son côté quelques soucis à gérer au mieux ses capacités. 

Par contre du coup j'ai une ou deux questions un peu bêtes.

concernant mon souci d'écran : Je suis branché via le Displayport, qui fait passer le signal HDR.Quelqu'un a un retour sur les ports HDMI, qui ont des capacités me convenant très bien (4k/60) mais ne semblent pas HDR ? 
j'utilise une souris filaire PC, et impossible de corriger le sens de la molette. Elle est inversée par défaut (enfin, inversée pour moi ^^) et impossible de trouver une option pour l'utiliser dans le bon sens. Rien n'apparait dans Préférences systèmes/Souris pour ça. C'est un bug lié à OCLP, Big Sur ne le permet plus ou ce n'est pas possible avec les souris non Apple ? Oui, je sais, c'est très bête, mais c'est aussi très agaçant ^^.
dans Safari, impossible de conserver le réglage de la page de démarrage. Il revient toujours sur la page des Favoris/Rapport de confidentialité/Liste de lecture, etc. Même question, c'est un bug lié à OCLP ?
dans Musique, lorsqu'un CD ou une playlist sont terminés, le soft embraye tout seul sur une sélection apparemment aléatoire de titres issus de ma bibliothèque. C'est une fonction de Musique Big Sur ? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les Préférences. Je suis sous Catalina au boulot et Musique ne l'y fait pas, alors je m'interroge un peu… ^^
Je vais continuer à essayer tout ça. Très honnêtement, mis à part le problème de l'écran, je croise vraiment les doigts pour ne pas revenir catastrophé avec des questions beaucoup plus sérieuses ^^. Notamment lorsque j'essayerais de le mettre en veille et que je ferais les MaJ de sécurité en attente


----------



## maxou56 (27 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
MAJ OTA 11.6.3 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 (avec OCLP 0.3.1)


----------



## Socrate1 (28 Janvier 2022)

Bon, problème d'écran résolu en désactivant l'HDR, pb de page de démarrage résolu en changeant de cerveau, reste celui de cette %$@*€# de souris qui va me faire tourner chèvre ! Si quelqu'un a une soluce, ou s'il y a un truc à savoir genre ce n'est pas possible avec une souris Microsoft filaire par ex. mais uniquement avec une souris tactile sans fil Apple, je suis preneur ^^ !

La sortie de veille s'est faite normalement ce matin. Ce soir, moi aussi, je me lance dans les joies et les délices stressants de sa première MaJ OTA, depuis les Prefs Systèmes/MaJ de logiciel (ce que je trouve encore complètement dingue  vu les bidouilles réalisées !). Si demain mon Mac est encore de ce monde, moi aussi je posterais fièrement ma copie d'écran ^^  !


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> MAJ OTA 11.6.3 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 (avec OCLP 0.3.1)


Idem cette nuit mais avec OCPL 0.4.1.


----------



## Socrate1 (28 Janvier 2022)

MaJ faite aussi ce soir aussi avec OCPL 0.4.1





Ça s'est parfaitement passé, aussi simple et pas plus long que sur un système non patché ^^ !


----------



## Lionelr34500 (1 Février 2022)

philk34 a dit:


> Bon…
> J'ai réussi à passé mon vieux CMP 3.1 directement sur Monterey avec OCLP 0.3.3 assez facilement en fait et c'est fluide avec un bon SSD et une carte vidéo compatible métal (les deux seules modifications effectuées) … le wifi marche aussi avec la carte d'origine


Bonsoir,

Tu pourrais me dire quel carte graphique tu as mis pour que cela soit fluide stp ?

Merci

Lionel


----------



## philk34 (2 Février 2022)

NVidia GeForce GTX 680… tout roule mais il y a plus récent… lis ce thread 








						GPU Compatibility List for cMP
					

Content: 1. Summary 2. Information on common GPUs that can be used in cMP 3. GPU power consumption 4. Color compatibility 5. Flashing nuances 6. What to choose? 7. Useful links.    1. Summary  1.1. There are 50+ GPU types that are compatible with cMP (classic MacPro = Mac Pro 1.1-5.1/...




					forums.macrumors.com


----------



## Lionelr34500 (2 Février 2022)

philk34 a dit:


> NVidia GeForce GTX 680… tout roule mais il y a plus récent… lis ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Franchement je m('y pers un peu dans toutes ces cartes...Quelqu'un peut me dire quelle carte serait correct pour faire tourner big sur et/ou Monterey sur mon mac pro 3.1 sans dépenser une fortune svp ?

Merci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## edenpulse (2 Février 2022)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> sans dépenser une fortune


Compliqué actuellement, vu que n'importe quelle carte coute un bras actuellement. 
Et c'est quoi ta notion de "une fortune" aussi ?

Je t'invite à chercher les références de ces cartes sur ebay par exemple.


----------



## Lionelr34500 (2 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Compliqué actuellement, vu que n'importe quelle carte coute un bras actuellement.
> Et c'est quoi ta notion de "une fortune" aussi ?
> 
> Je t'invite à chercher les références de ces cartes sur ebay par exemple.


J aurai pas voulu mettre plus de 150 euros...


----------



## philk34 (3 Février 2022)

J'avais payé la mienne il y a 3 ans vers les 250/300 euros de memoire… mais mon Mac Pro 3.1 tourne toujours nickel avec Monterey 12.2 et OCLP. A toi de voir si 300 euros vaut un upgrade ou bien dépenser beaucoup plus pour l'achat d'un autre Mac.
Pour ma part ces MacPro 2008/2012 sont des tanks à garder et upgrader surtout ceux à partir de 2009 (4.1->5.1). Maintenant sur un 2008 ça devient tendu


----------



## Lionelr34500 (4 Février 2022)

Actuellement sur ce mac j'ai une carte graphique ATI RADEON HD5770 1GB, je peux mettre quoi au max comme OS avec cette carte ?

MErci d'avance

Lionel


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2022)

Lionelr34500 a dit:


> ATI RADEON HD5770 1GB, je peux mettre quoi au max comme OS avec cette carte ?


High Sierra.
Cette carte n'est pas compatible Métal.


----------



## Lionelr34500 (4 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> High Sierra.
> Cette carte n'est pas compatible Métal.


Merci


----------



## Socrate1 (13 Mars 2022)

Je m'apprête à faire la MaJ, je n'ai rien vu sur Internet, vous n'avez pas eu de soucis remontés avec la 11.6.4 et Safari 15.3 (OCPL 0.4.1) de votre côté ?


----------



## maxou56 (13 Mars 2022)

Socrate1 a dit:


> vous n'avez pas eu de soucis remontés avec la 11.6.4 et Safari 15.3


Bonjour,
 avec BigSur 11.6.4 sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 et Mac mini 2012.
Avec OCPL 0.3.1 par contre, pas testé de version plus récente.


----------



## Socrate1 (13 Mars 2022)

Merci de ton retour ^^ !


----------



## Lagdaril (14 Mars 2022)

Socrate1 a dit:


> Je m'apprête à faire la MaJ, je n'ai rien vu sur Internet, vous n'avez pas eu de soucis remontés avec la 11.6.4 et Safari 15.3 (OCPL 0.4.1) de votre côté ?


J'ai installé Monterey 12.2.1 avec OCLP 0.4.2 et tout va très bien. J'ai même à nouveau le bluetooth qui fonctionne, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec les précédentes versions.
J'ai un Mac Pro 5.1 début 2009


----------



## maxou56 (15 Mars 2022)

MAJ OTA 11.6.5 installée sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 (avec OCPL 0.3.1)


----------



## wallas (23 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir, j'ai depuis quelques jours un Pb sur l'un de mes iMac celui sous BigSur 11.6.4.
J'ai par moment le finder qui disparait avec tout l'affichage et dossier, à ce moment je n'ai plus accès à rien.
Je dois éteindre avec le bouton puis redémarrer, si cela parle à quelqu'un.
merci


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2022)

C'est le Finder qui plante


----------



## wallas (23 Mars 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est le Finder qui plante


Oui, c'est de plus en plus souvent depuis 15 jours.


----------



## Studio one (7 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous....

Nous possédons plusieurs "hackintosh" mac pro mi 2010, ( 128 RAM 2 x 3,33 et 2X3,5 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon) 

Ils sont sous Catalina grâce à open core. Ils tournent chacun avec les cartes graphiques suivantes :

AMD RADEON VEGA 64
et l'autre une AMD RADEON RX 560 4 G

Nous souhaiterions utiliser une carte plus puissante, il est très difficile de savoir laquelle peut être vraiment compatible.

Nous avons pensé à deux carte d'après le peu d'information que nous ayons pu avoir à ce jour :

AMD RADEON VII
OU
Power Color Red Devil AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT 16Go

Peut être pouvez vous nous conseiller d'autres modèles, si open core accepte certain drivers de cartes...cela dépends de quelle est la version d'open core nous utilisons actuellement la version 0.6.6.

Sans doute il faut upgrader Catalina via Monterey et finir sur Big sur ... est ce que la manip est facile à réaliser ? quelle expérience et retour avez vous ?

Merci infiniment de votre aide et de vos conseils...


----------



## edenpulse (7 Avril 2022)

Ce n’est pas Opencore qui doit « accepter » les nouvelles cartes. C’est macOS qui doit les supporter. La Radeon VII est supportée, la 6800XT également, mais à partir de BigSur 11.4.


----------



## Studio one (7 Avril 2022)

Merci de votre retour, ou en effet c'est mac os qui doit supporter les cartes, est-ce complexe de passer de Catalina à big sur afin de pouvoir utiliser le rx 6800 xt ? comment procéder ?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## edenpulse (7 Avril 2022)

Comme pour mettre à jour n’importe quel macOS. Je te conseillerais de mettre à jour OpenCore pour commencer.
L’idéal reste de faire une install clean et de formatter tout ça


----------



## Studio one (7 Avril 2022)

Merci de ton retour.

Tu connais la dernière version d'open core ? ( ce n'est pas moi qui installe open core sur le disque...)

Ok pour faire une installation clean, là c'est du pas à pas à priori, mais que veux tu dire par formater tout ça ?


----------



## sergiodadi (7 Avril 2022)

Studio one a dit:


> Merci de ton retour.
> 
> Tu connais la dernière version d'open core ? ( ce n'est pas moi qui installe open core sur le disque...)



La dernière version stable d'*OpenCore* est la 0.7.9 ,voir ici .

La dernière version stable *OpenCore Legacy Patcher* est la 0.4.3, voir ici .


----------



## Studio one (7 Avril 2022)

Merci, c'est très gentil de ta part   je vais en parler à notre installateur...

Le open core legacy patcher est pour pouvoir passer de Catalina à  à Monterey puis BIG SUR Est-il facile à installer ?


----------



## maxou56 (7 Avril 2022)

Studio one a dit:


> passer de Catalina à à Monterey puis BIG SUR


Bonjour,
C'est l'inverse Catalina 10.15, BigSur 11 (=10.16), puis Monterey 12


----------



## Studio one (7 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir et merci de la précision... ;-)


----------



## sergiodadi (7 Avril 2022)

Studio one a dit:


> Merci, c'est très gentil de ta part   je vais en parler à notre installateur...
> 
> Le open core legacy patcher est pour pouvoir passer de Catalina à  à Monterey puis BIG SUR



Le but principal d'OCLP  est de permettre l'utilisation des versions de macOS sur des Macs qui ne supportent pas officiellement ces versions, ce n'est pas de faire des mises à jour.

Voir le site d'OCLP ici qui décrit  tout cela.



Studio one a dit:


> Est-il facile à installer ?



Plus ou moins, ça  dépend des macs, voir la liste des macs supportés ici.


----------



## sergiodadi (8 Avril 2022)

Studio one a dit:


> Merci, c'est très gentil de ta part   je vais en parler à notre installateur...
> 
> Le open core legacy patcher est pour pouvoir passer de Catalina à  à Monterey puis BIG SUR Est-il facile à installer ?



Si tu veux faire une _clean install _de *Monterey* , je te suggère de poser les questions dans le thread  
Installation de macOS Monterey sur les Mac incompatibles​


----------



## maxou56 (10 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
MAJ OTA 11.6.7 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 (passage de 11.6.6 > 11.6.7)


----------



## Fennec72 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Il y a plus d’un an, j’avais effectué une installation, par OCLP, de Catalina sur mon Mac mini mi-2011 (Core i5 2,3GHz) qui avait eu comme résultat un Mac mini extrêmement lent malgré un SSD comme Macintosh HD et 16 Go de Ram.

Je viens de retenté le coup, ce coup-ci, avec Big Sur et la machine est beaucoup plus réactive.

*Par contre, il y a un bug d’affichage que je pense être spécifique aux applications Apple:*

Dès les étapes de configuration de la fin d’installation, certaines fenêtres avaient un fond noir au lieu d’un fond clair et j’ai dû avancé « à tâtons » jusqu’à l’étape de création du compte utilisateur où, bien heureusement, les formulaires étaient utilisables.
Ensuite, une fois connecté, certaines cases de formulaires et icônes et champs de textes sont noirs.
Pour les champs de textes il est possible de voir ce que l’on tape au moment où on le tape.
Dans Safari, mais pas dans Chrome, des icônes et la barre d’adresse sont noirs.
La zone de saisie de Text Edit est noire
Dans Mail, tout semble OK sauf les en-têtes des messages qui sont recouverts par un bandeaux noir, le bandeau noir disparaît au survol.

À part Chrome et Dropbox, je n’ai pas encore installé et donc testé d’autres applications. Je complèterai au fur et à mesure des installations d’applications (les prochaines, Office365 et Creative Cloud).
*Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.*

Merci d’avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## edenpulse (23 Août 2022)

OCLP c'est pas magique non plus. 
Et ça n'est pas un bug d'affichage, c'est le support de l'accélération graphique qui n'est pas là (ou tout du moins partiellement)
→ Tu peux voir que le support est en beta pour ton mac mini
https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/MODELS.html#mac-mini 








						Add Legacy Non-Metal GPU Acceleration Patches for Big Sur/Monterey · Issue #108 · dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher
					

Thanks to recent developments in the community and great work from @ASentientBot, we've have great progress on GPU Acceleration support. For reference, we gotten OpenCore Legacy Patcher hooked ...




					github.com
				




Donc... pas de solution pour le moment.


----------



## Fennec72 (25 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> OCLP c'est pas magique non plus.
> Et ça n'est pas un bug d'affichage, c'est le support de l'accélération graphique qui n'est pas là (ou tout du moins partiellement)
> → Tu peux voir que le support est en beta pour ton mac mini
> https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher/MODELS.html#mac-mini
> ...


Bonjour,

*Problème résolu!*
C'était dû au moniteur utilisé:
Le Mac mini était connecté en HDMI à un téléviseur LG.
Dès que je l'ai connecté en Thunderbolt à mon moniteur LG Ultrawide, tous les problèmes d'interface semblent avoir disparus.

Merci tout de même pour tes conseils.

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------



## avt_92 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ayant un mbp pro 2013 équipé d'une puce nvidia, je voulais savoir si en mettant à jour Mac os sous Ventura via open core legacy, on béneficie toujours de l'accéleration gpu ?
En effet, il me semble que ce sont les gpu AMD qui font parti de la gamme prise en charge dorénavant (à partir de 2017)


----------



## Darkgam3rz (30 Octobre 2022)

J'ai installé hier OCLP 0.5.1 pour quitter à nouveau Catalina sur mon iMac 2012, je suis passé sur Monterey puis Ventura... Quel plaisir d'utiliser un OS moderne sur une machine aussi ancienne !! Le pire c'est que tout fonctionne normalement et que c'est réactif!! Le seul "souci", c'est que ma machine mets environ 1 minute 30 à démarrer, mais après c'est nickel !


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Octobre 2022)

avt_92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ayant un mbp pro 2013 équipé d'une puce nvidia, je voulais savoir si en mettant à jour Mac os sous Ventura via open core legacy, on béneficie toujours de l'accéleration gpu ?
> En effet, il me semble que ce sont les gpu AMD qui font parti de la gamme prise en charge dorénavant (à partir de 2017)



A priori, c'est OK: (poste plutôt dans le bon _thread_ consacré à "installation-de-macos-ventura-sur-les-mac-incompatibles"   )


----------



## avt_92 (30 Octobre 2022)

ok merci  je vois cela


----------



## sergiodadi (2 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Mykola Grymalyuk, un des fondateurs d'OC et un des développeurs d'OCLP vient de publier 2 _posts_ (en anglais) assez techniques mais très intéressants :

Voir ici


----------



## Morgan 1er (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

j'ai récupéré un MacBook Pro début 2O13 équipé d'un i7, de 16Go de RAM et d'une Geforce GT 65OM qui fonctionne tout à fait correctement sur macOS Catalina 1O.15.7.

A priori, je dois pouvoir le mettre-à-jour sur Big Sur sans trop de problème via OCLP. 

Mais à votre avis, est-ce que je peux le monter jusqu'à Monterey et le faire tourner correctement? Ou ça n'en vaut pas la peine?

Et si oui, est-ce que je peux faire le switch de Catalina à Monterey directement via OCLP ou bien est-ce qu'il faut que j'en passe par Big Sur avant? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sinbad21 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, réponse oui aux deux questions. Tu peux même installer Ventura.








						Releases · dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher
					

Experience macOS just like before. Contribute to dortania/OpenCore-Legacy-Patcher development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Morgan 1er (21 Novembre 2022)

Héhé, merci pour le retour. 

Ventura, je ne m'y aventure pas encore, même pas pour mon Mac récent, j'attends encore de voir ce que ça va donner, je suis pas pressé


----------



## sergiodadi (17 Décembre 2022)

Nouvelle version 0.5.3 d'OCLP, voir ici pour des informations détaillées


----------



## maxou56 (17 Décembre 2022)

MAJ OTA 11.7.2 faite sur un iMac 27" fin 2012 et sur un Mac mini 2012.


----------

